# Raideliikenne > Junat >  VR:llä suuria muutoksia kaukoliikenteessä

## Joonas Pio

VR ilmoitti tänään lippujen hintojen muutoksista, jopa 570 työntekijän irtisanomisesta, vuorojen karsimisesta ja kaukoliikenteen junien Espoon pysähdyspaikan muuttamisesta: http://www.vrgroup.fi/fi/vrgroup/uut...n-280820151058. Tavoitteena on 50 miljoonan euron säästöt.

----------


## TuomasLehto

Huh huh, rajulta kuulostaa näin ensireaktiona kun ihan suosituimmiltakin reiteiltä karsitaan useita vuoroja. Sehän myös aika lailla laskee "kilpailukykyä" muihin liikennevälineisiin verrattuna, jos yhteyksiä ei ole. Aikooko VR ajaa alas toimintansa? Tämä on nyt tietysti raju kärjistys, mutta usein tällaista kierrettä alaspäin on vaikea kääntää enää toiseen suuntaan, ja tällainen huoli tulee kun listaa katsoo (laskematta nyt vielä, kuinka monta prosenttia esim. Helsinki-Turku-vuoroista häviää).

Ja aika monta työpaikkaa menee myös, taas kerran. Surullista.

----------


## j-lu

Klassista reagointia tilanteessa, jossa olisi pitänyt ennakoida. Ilmeisesti sitten siitä ei pystynyt päättelemään mitään, että "puolet juna-vuoroista ajetaan tällä hetkellä niin, että matkustajia on alle 20 prosenttia junan paikkamäärästä". Vaadittiin halpabussit, matkustamisen kasvu, hintojen lasku ja markkinaosuuden menetys.

Ei sinänsä, että mulla olis VRn koheltamisen kanssa mitn ongelmaa. Matkustajaliikenteen kilpailun vapautumisen hyödyt tulevat kuluttajille nopeammin, kun markkinajohtaja mogaa totaalisesti, eikä osaa käyttää etulyöntiasemaansa hyväkseen.

----------


## tohpeeri

> Huh huh, rajulta kuulostaa näin ensireaktiona kun ihan suosituimmiltakin reiteiltä karsitaan useita vuoroja. Sehän myös aika lailla laskee "kilpailukykyä" muihin liikennevälineisiin verrattuna, jos yhteyksiä ei ole. Aikooko VR ajaa alas toimintansa? Tämä on nyt tietysti raju kärjistys, mutta usein tällaista kierrettä alaspäin on vaikea kääntää enää toiseen suuntaan, ja tällainen huoli tulee kun listaa katsoo (laskematta nyt vielä, kuinka monta prosenttia esim. Helsinki-Turku-vuoroista häviää).
> 
> Ja aika monta työpaikkaa menee myös, taas kerran. Surullista.


Hki-Tku-välillä on ollut hyvä palvelu kun lauantaita lukuunottamatta on kulkenut juna tunnin välein samoilla minuuteilla. Asia huononee  selvästi kun pitää selvittää, että kulkeeko seuraavalla tunnilla juna vai ei ja minä viikonpäivänä.

----------


## Jussi

> Ja aika monta työpaikkaa menee myös, taas kerran. Surullista.


Työpaikkojen väheneminen kai on itsestään selvyys jos kerran tehtävät työtkin vähenee. Ikävää toki, etenkin niiden kannalta joihin mahdolliset irtisanomiset kohdistuu.

Paras uudistus matkustajalle (lipunhintojen laskun lisäksi) taitaa olla Espoon pysähdysten siirto Leppävaaraan.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Hki-Tku-välillä on ollut hyvä palvelu kun lauantaita lukuunottamatta on kulkenut juna tunnin välein samoilla minuuteilla. Asia huononee  selvästi kun pitää selvittää, että kulkeeko seuraavalla tunnilla juna vai ei ja minä viikonpäivänä.


Helsingin-Turun junien kysynnän väheneminen johtuuu halpabussien lisäksi Nokian/Microsoftin Salon yksiköiden alasajosta. 
Ongelmallista on että nykyisentyyppisellä kalustolla, raskas sähköveturi + 2-kerrosvaunut, ei kannattavuus voi olla hirveän hyvä. Joku 2-4 vaunuinen moottorijunayksikkö olisi taloudellisempi, mutta mistä sellaisen revit? Se että Espoon pysähdys siirretään Leppävaaran oli odotettua, vaikka valitettavaa (nimim Oma lehmä ojassa). Toivottavasti Y-junat alkaisivat sensijaan pysähtyä Espoossa mutta epäilen että eivät ala. 

t. Rainer

----------


## 339-DF

Turun liikenne poikkeaa kaikesta muusta kaukoliikenteestä siinä, että se on kovin lyhytmatkaista, päästä päähän pari tuntia, ja kaikki junat ajavat sitä yhtä ja samaa reittiä, mikään ei jatka kummassakaan päässä pidemmälle taikka jää matkan varrelle.

Varmaan tuolle välille sopisi Flirt kaiken parhaiten, kunhan sisustus muutetaan kaukojunamaiseksi. Flirt myös todennäköisesti sallisi kiihtyvyysominaisuuksillaan pysähdykset sekä Leppävaarassa että Espoossa ilman aikataulunmuutoksia ja suurimmalla osalla lähdöistä yksi Flirt taitaisi riittää vallan hyvin, ruuhkalähdöillä sitten useampi.

----------


## samulih

Joo ei voi kun sinänsä ihmetellä, miten asiat yhtäkkiä näin huonosti, onko johto vaihtunut vai rahoittaja sanonut hanat kiinni...

Oliko Espoon pysähdys bussilinkin Lentoasemalle takia alunperin syntynyt, ei siellä oikein muuta syytä ole ihmisen pysähtyä....

----------


## j-lu

> Turun liikenne poikkeaa kaikesta muusta kaukoliikenteestä siinä, että se on kovin lyhytmatkaista, päästä päähän pari tuntia, ja kaikki junat ajavat sitä yhtä ja samaa reittiä, mikään ei jatka kummassakaan päässä pidemmälle taikka jää matkan varrelle.


Kehitysmahdollisuuksiakaan ei ole, koska aluepolitiikka ja rantalinjaus. Jos Turkuun olisi viime kierroksella rakennettu suora rata Lohjan kautta, oli ihan realistista pohtia jatkoa Turusta pohjoiseen, ehkä jopa Poriin saakka. Nyt on käymässä niin, että Varsinais-Suomi jää busseille. Motari on nopeudeltaan kilpailukykyinen, koska rata kiertää liikaa.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Oliko Espoon pysähdys bussilinkin Lentoasemalle takia alunperin syntynyt, ei siellä oikein muuta syytä ole ihmisen pysähtyä....


Kaukojunat alkoivat pysähtyä Espoossa suurin piirtein v 1985 kun asemarakennus valmistui. Bussiyhteys lentokentälle tuli vasta joskus 1990-luvulla, luultavasti siinä vaiheessa kun koko rantarata oli sähköistetty ja pendolino-liikenne alkoi, eli 1995. Leppävaara oli vielä siihen aikaan pienempi lähiö kuin Espoon keskus. 

t. Rainer

----------


## Rattivaunu

Sähkömoottorijunapohjainen ratkaisu Rantaradan kaukoliikenteeseen ei ole mielestäni lainkaan älytön ajatus. Tosiaan yhtenä vaihtoehtona voisi olla FLIRT-tyypin junayksikkö - tai eripituisia variaatioita FLIRTistä. FLIRT ei automaattisesti ole sellainen kaupunkijuna kuin HSL-alueella liikennöivät Sm5:t. FLIRTiä todellakin tehdään kaukoliikenteenkin tarpeisiin ja pituusvarioita on vaikka kuinka paljon.

Virossa FLIRT-junia on peräti viittä eri versiota: Ajolankavirroitteisia yksiköitä kahdella eri pituudella ja dieselsähköisiä yksiköitä kolmella eri pituudella. Kyllä tuolta pohjalta junia päästään kokoamaan. Dieseleillä ajetaan pidempiä reittejä (=kaukoliikennettä).

----------


## JSL

Esim Turku-Toijala välillä tuo vuorotarjonnan kuohinta tarkottaa että linjurit vie loputkin matkustajat ja lopulta myös ne muutama tynkävuoro joihin ei riitä matkustajia koska ihmiset ovat jo tottuneet kulkemaan muuten ja kun toimivaa paluuyhteyttä ei ole lopetetaan ja näin ollen koko henkilöliikenne. Tuntuu myös että KOKO Parikkala-Huutokoski menee rullalle.

----------


## samulih

> Kaukojunat alkoivat pysähtyä Espoossa suurin piirtein v 1985 kun asemarakennus valmistui. Bussiyhteys lentokentälle tuli vasta joskus 1990-luvulla, luultavasti siinä vaiheessa kun koko rantarata oli sähköistetty ja pendolino-liikenne alkoi, eli 1995. Leppävaara oli vielä siihen aikaan pienempi lähiö kuin Espoon keskus. 
> 
> t. Rainer


Kiitos tiedosta, minun mökkibusseilut Keskuksesta alkoivat vasta juuri tuon -95 jälkeen joten siitä lähtien olen seuraillut lentomatkustajia....

----------


## Ville O. Turunen

> Sähkömoottorijunapohjainen ratkaisu Rantaradan kaukoliikenteeseen ei ole mielestäni lainkaan älytön ajatus. Tosiaan yhtenä vaihtoehtona voisi olla FLIRT-tyypin junayksikkö - tai eripituisia variaatioita FLIRTistä. FLIRT ei automaattisesti ole sellainen kaupunkijuna kuin HSL-alueella liikennöivät Sm5:t. FLIRTiä todellakin tehdään kaukoliikenteenkin tarpeisiin ja pituusvarioita on vaikka kuinka paljon.


En usko, että käytetty kalusto on nyt ongelma taikka sähkömoottorijunat ratkaisu, sillä ohjausvaunujen tulon jälkeen molempiin suuntiin ajettavien kaksikerrosrunkojen pitäisi olla oikeinkin käyttökelpoista kalustoa, jonka pitäisi mahdollistaa hyvinkin taloudellinen käyttö, eli nopeat käännöt ja koko ajan kaupallisessa ajossa.

Ongelmana on mieluumminkin se, että vr:n liikennöintikonsepti toimii poikkeuksellisen huonosti Turun suunnassa. Monopolin yksi periaatteellinen ongelma on se, että normaalissa kilpailutilanteessa kaikki ekologiset lokerot tulevat käytetyiksi, mutta monopoli keskittyy herkästi vain muutamiin lokeroihin, kannattavimpiin ja niihin, jotka monopoli kokee hallitsevansa. Vr on jättänyt tyhjäksi massaliikenteen lokeron, eli halvalla ja paljon keskittyen mieluummin matkustajiin, jotka ovat valmiita maksamaan hyvästä palvelusta, ennen kaikkea nopeudesta. Tavallaan vr on lähtenyt kilpailemaan markkinoista lentoliikenteen kanssa ja kyllähän tuo toimii vaikkapa Helsingin ja Tampereen välillä. Turun suunnassa vain ikävä kyllä tehdään mutka Karjaan kautta, joten juna ei ole sen nopeampi kuin linja-auto. Ja silloin matkustajat eivät ole valmiita maksamaan kovin paljoa linja-automatkaa enemmän, varsinkin kun kahden tunnin matka-aika ei ole niin pitkä, että muut mukavuustekijät kävisivät merkitseviksi. Esimerkiksi Jyväskylän ja Helsingin välillä rautateiden on varmasti ainakin jonkin verran helpompi säilyttää asemiaan.

Eli vr:n pitäisi mennä mukavuusalueensa ulkopuolelle ja yrittää konseptia, jossa tuotto haetaan suurilla matkustajamäärillä eikä korkealla hinnalla. Halvat hinnat jo tietysti itsessään auttavat saamaan lisää asiakkaita, mutta myös liikennöintikonseptia sopisi kehittää siihen suuntaan, että yhteys olisi hyödyllinen mahdollisimman monelle. Ja tämä tarkoittaa pysähdysten harkittua lisäämistä ja aikataulujen miettimistä niin, että juna mahdollisimman hyvin palvelisi myös työmatkalaisia. Kannattaisi myös harkita mukaanmenoa seudullisiin lippujärjestelmiin: niistäkin tulisi mukavaa lisätuloa varsinkin jos lähtee siitä, että uusia vuoroja ei perusteta vain seudullista liikennettä varten. Kaksikerroskalusto mahdollistaa myös niin halutessa differentoinnin myös saman junan sisällä. Esimerkiksi paikkalippujen myynti voitaisiin rajata vain ensimmäiseen luokkaan taikka yksinkertaisesti vain yläkertaan, jossa hinnat vastaisivat nykyisiä toisen luokan hintoja. Moni saattaisi olla valmis maksamaan enemmän väljemmästä ja rauhallisemmasta matkustusympäristöstä. Kahvi, lehdet ja muu hyvänmielen palvelut tuskin ovat kallis kustannus. Palettia täydentäisi muutama päivittäinen pendoliinovuoro niille, jotka haluavat päästä perille vähän nopeammin ja joita ei häiritse muutaman kymmenen euron lisähinta lipussa. Pendoliinot pitäisi koittaa kytkeä mahdollisimman hyvin yhteen lentokenttäyhteyksien kanssa.

Yleensäkin vr:n katvealue on hintatietoiset asiakkaat, vaikka lähtökohtaisesti juna massakuljetusvälineenä pitäisi olla lähes täydellinen väline edullisten matkojen tuottamiseen. Laatutietoiset asiakkaat vr kyllä kerää kyytiin ihan kohtuullisesti.

----------


## Rattivaunu

> Eli vr:n pitäisi mennä mukavuusalueensa ulkopuolelle ja yrittää konseptia, jossa tuotto haetaan suurilla matkustajamäärillä eikä korkealla hinnalla. Halvat hinnat jo tietysti itsessään auttavat saamaan lisää asiakkaita, mutta myös liikennöintikonseptia sopisi kehittää siihen suuntaan, että yhteys olisi hyödyllinen mahdollisimman monelle. Ja tämä tarkoittaa pysähdysten harkittua lisäämistä ja aikataulujen miettimistä niin, että juna mahdollisimman hyvin palvelisi myös työmatkalaisia.


Ilman muuta näin ja ymmärsinkin niin, että 339-DF juuri tätä filosofiaa tukien pohti moottorijuniin siirtymistä kyseisellä reitillä, kun nyt ajetaan kovin raskaalla kalustolla. Annoin ajattelutavalle tukeni ja tuen sitä edelleen.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Esimerkiksi paikkalippujen myynti voitaisiin rajata vain ensimmäiseen luokkaan taikka yksinkertaisesti vain yläkertaan, jossa hinnat vastaisivat nykyisiä toisen luokan hintoja. Moni saattaisi olla valmis maksamaan enemmän väljemmästä ja rauhallisemmasta matkustusympäristöstä. Kahvi, lehdet ja muu hyvänmielen palvelut tuskin ovat kallis kustannus. Palettia täydentäisi muutama päivittäinen pendoliinovuoro niille, jotka haluavat päästä perille vähän nopeammin ja joita ei häiritse muutaman kymmenen euron lisähinta lipussa. Pendoliinot pitäisi koittaa kytkeä mahdollisimman hyvin yhteen lentokenttäyhteyksien kanssa.
> .


VR suunnittelee varmaan jo nyt tällaista differointia koska mulle lähetettiin n kuukausi sitten sähköpostilla pyyntö vastata kyselyyn erilaisista matkustusvaihtoehdoista ja mitä olisin valmis maksamaan mistäkin palvelusta. Kyselyssä piti valita matka jota kulkee usein, ja vaihtoehtoina oli eri hintaiset juna ja bussiliput ja mikä niihin sisältyy. En tiedä onko kukaan muu teistä saanut kyselyn. Se oli luultavasti suunnattu Veturi-asiakkaille. Ainoa ongelma oli että kysely oli tosi pitkä ja piti miettiä tarkkaan mitä vastasi ja kun luvatut yli puoli tuntia oli kulunut alkoi sen verran tympiä että vastasi viimeisiin kysymyksiin vähän umpimähkään. 

t. Rainer

----------


## Antero Alku

> En usko, että käytetty kalusto on nyt ongelma taikka sähkömoottorijunat ratkaisu, sillä ohjausvaunujen tulon jälkeen molempiin suuntiin ajettavien kaksikerrosrunkojen pitäisi olla oikeinkin käyttökelpoista kalustoa, jonka pitäisi mahdollistaa hyvinkin taloudellinen käyttö, eli nopeat käännöt ja koko ajan kaupallisessa ajossa.


Muutaman 2-kerrosvaunun ja Sr2:n muodostaman junan suorituskyky on parempi kuin Flirtin tai Penodlinon tapaisella moottorijunalla. Esim. Saksassa on pitkä perinne seutuliikenteen hoidosta samanlaisin kokoonpanoin. Etuna moottorijuniin on paremman kiihtyvyyden lisäksi säädettävissä oleva junan pituus ja kokoonpano myös palvelutarpeen mukaan. Esimerkiksi kahden Pendon kokoonpanossa on 2 ravintolaa ja niiden tuplahenkilöstö, kun junasta ei pääse toiseen, että voisi pitää toisen ravintolan edes suljettuna.

Muuten kyllä arvioni VR:n suunnittelemista toimista on heikko. Junaliikenteessä kustannusten pääpaino on kiinteissä kuluissa. Junavuorojen vähentäminen ei vähennä kiinteitä kuluja. VR:n toimintamallissa tosin on jo pitkä perinne siitä, että kiinteät kulut ovat kuin muuttuvia kuluja kirjanpidollisesti, koska ekonomin mielestä kiinteä kulu poistuu kun kalustoa romutetaan. Todellisuudessa ei tietenkään poistu, sillä romutettukin kalusto on firman kassasta maksettu, eikä se raha tule takaisin romuttamisella.

VR:n tapaisen yrityksen kilpailuetu muihin liikennemuotoihin nähden on juuri se, että talous perustuu kiinteisiin kustannuksiin. Siitä tulee pohja lisätä menekkiä pienin kustannuksin toisin kuin lento- tai bussiliikenteessä, jossa yksikkökoko on aina pieni ja siten muuttuvat kulut per matkustaja saavuttavat nopeasti minimitason, jonka alle ei menekin kasvaessakaan pääse.

Näyttää siltä, että VR:ssä ei ymmärretä sen moittiman Onnibussin talousmallia, mutta ei omaakaan. Aro valitti TV-uutisissa ulkomaisesta miljardöörisijoittajasta, mutta ei muiden bussiyhtiöiden Onnibussia matkiva hinnoittelu perustu irlantilaiseen miljardööriin. Ei edes VR:n oman bussiyhtiön, Pohjolan liikenteen.

Henkilöstövähennykset voivat olla perusteltuja, mutta on vaikea nähdä, mitä VR tavoittelee sillä, että samanaikaisesti alennetaan hintoja ja vähennetään tuotannontekijöitä. Hintojen alentamisella tavoitellaan liiketaloudessa menekin kasvua, jolloin on myös pystyttävä tuottamaan enemmän mutta halvemmalla kuin ennen. Mutta jos samalla vähennetään tuotantoa, joka tarkoittaa tuotantokustannusten nousua per tuotettu yksikkö, lopputulos on kannattavuuden heikkeneminen ja lopulta konkurssi.

Uutisissa vihjattiin, että junat kulkevat tyhjinä. Junayhtiössä pitäisi ymmärtää, että se on joukkoliikenteen ominaisuus, osa liiketoiminnan mitoituksen lähtökohtaa. Se on aivan sama asia kuin valitta siitä, että vaunut ovat käyttämättöminä koko yön. Ei se tarkoita sitä, että niiden käytööaste on heikko, eli 50 %, kun niitä käytetään vain päivällä.

Joukkoliikenteellä on sekä ajallinen että sijaintiin liittyvä kysyntä. Ja koska junan tai bussin koko ei voi muuttua sitä mukaa, kun asemilta ja pysäkeiltä tulee lisää asiakkaita, osan matkaa on välttämättömästi tyhjiä paikkoja. Eikä tilanne korjaannu sillä, että ajetaan vain se pysäkkiväli, jolla kaikki paikat ovat käytössä. Sillä silloin mukana ovat vain aloituspysäkiltä tulevat matkustajat, ja kas, taas on enimmäkseen tyhjiä paikkoja.

Esitetyillä toimilla VR jatkaa vuosien toimintamallia supistaa Suomen junaliikennettä sen sijaan, että tavoiteltaisiin kasvua, joka perustuu junaliikenteen ylivoimatekijöihin muihin liikennemuotoihin verrattuna. Tällä toiminnalla VR ei vahvista mahdollista kilpailuasemaansa sitten, jos VR:n asiallinen monopoli joskus loppuu. Vaan VR vahvistaa sitä, että lainsäädännöstä huolimatta sillä säilyy monopoli, koska muiden junaliikenneoperaattoreiden tulo markkinoille on estetty käytännöllisin keinoin.

Tulevaisuus on synkkä myös VR:n monopolia tukeneille ammattiliitoille. Työpaikat vähenevät, eikä työnantajia pääse kilpailuttamaan palkasta ja työoloista. Ammattiliittojen etu olisi vaatia toimia, joilla rautatietoimiala voi kasvaa, ja se tarkoittaa monopolin tosiasiallista lopettamista ja liiketoiminnan edellytysten luomista esimerkiksi kaluston omistuksen erottamisella VR:n junaoperoinnista.

Antero

----------


## Nrg

> Monopolin yksi periaatteellinen ongelma on se, että normaalissa kilpailutilanteessa kaikki ekologiset lokerot tulevat käytetyiksi, mutta monopoli keskittyy herkästi vain muutamiin lokeroihin, kannattavimpiin ja niihin, jotka monopoli kokee hallitsevansa.





> Esitetyillä toimilla VR jatkaa vuosien toimintamallia supistaa Suomen junaliikennettä sen sijaan, että tavoiteltaisiin kasvua, joka perustuu junaliikenteen ylivoimatekijöihin muihin liikennemuotoihin verrattuna.
> Antero


Kilpaillussa liikenteessä ei tarvitsisi ihmetellä, kannattaako jotakin tehdä tai ei, sillä kannattavat asiat lähtökohtaisesti tehdään. Olenkin usein tavannut sanoa, että alkoholimonopolilla vähennetään alkoholin käyttöä, rahapelimonopolilla pelaamista ja rautatiemonopolilla sitten minimoidaan rautatiematkustaminen. Monopoli tuottaa liian vähän ja liian kalliilla, sen oppii jo taloustieteen peruskurssilla.

Päähän sattuu taas todella paljon, koska edes näitä perusasioita ei ymmärretä ministeriössä, joka Kyllösen kaudella jatkoi VR:n yksinoikeussopimusta viidellä vuodella kaukoliikenteen matkustajaliikenteessä. Suomalaista idiotismia parhaimmillaan.

----------


## kuukanko

> VR:n tapaisen yrityksen kilpailuetu muihin liikennemuotoihin nähden on juuri se, että talous perustuu kiinteisiin kustannuksiin. Siitä tulee pohja lisätä menekkiä pienin kustannuksin toisin kuin lento- tai bussiliikenteessä, jossa yksikkökoko on aina pieni ja siten muuttuvat kulut per matkustaja saavuttavat nopeasti minimitason, jonka alle ei menekin kasvaessakaan pääse.


Mielenkiintoinen kysymys onkin, ovatko VR:llä edes muuttuvat kustannukset per matkustaja pienemmät kuin bussiliikenteessä. Vertailun vuoksi Saksassa bussien pikavuoroliikenteen avautuminen on johtanut siihen, että busseissa matkalipun hinta on pienempi kuin mitä junaliikenteessä jyvittyy ratamaksuksi matkustajaa kohden, joten junalla ei ole mitään mahdollisuutta kilpailla hinnalla. Deutsche Bahn on joutunut reagoimaan asiaan perustamalla omat pikavuorobussinsa.

Eurooppalaisessa rautatieliikenteessä on takanaan pitkä monopolien historia melkein kaikissa maissa, minkä vuoksi tehokkuuteen ei ole tarvinnut kiinnittää suurta huomiota. Kyyti on nyt kylmää, kun EU:n palvelusopimusasetus on avannut (tai siirtymäajan kuluessa avaa) matkustajaliikenteessä kilpailun kevyemmällä kulurakenteella pyörivän bussiliikenteen suunnalta. Kaiken kaikkiaan joukkoliikenne tietysti hyötyy, koska se lisää myös painetta pienentää kuluja rautatieliikenteessä.

----------


## Minä vain

> Muutaman 2-kerrosvaunun ja Sr2:n muodostaman junan suorituskyky on parempi kuin Flirtin tai Penodlinon tapaisella moottorijunalla. Esim. Saksassa on pitkä perinne seutuliikenteen hoidosta samanlaisin kokoonpanoin. Etuna moottorijuniin on paremman kiihtyvyyden lisäksi säädettävissä oleva junan pituus ja kokoonpano myös palvelutarpeen mukaan.


Onko todella näin? Aikataulun mukaan Y-juna on Kirkkonummelle 1 min nopeampi vaikka se pysähtyy yhdellä asemalla enemmän.

----------


## jodo

> Onko todella näin? Aikataulun mukaan Y-juna on Kirkkonummelle 1 min nopeampi vaikka se pysähtyy yhdellä asemalla enemmän.


Pendon Sr2+vaunut voittaa selvästi, mutta rohkenen väittää flirtin pesevän veturijunat mennen tullen.

----------


## pehkonen

> VR suunnittelee varmaan jo nyt tällaista differointia koska mulle lähetettiin n kuukausi sitten sähköpostilla pyyntö vastata kyselyyn erilaisista matkustusvaihtoehdoista ja mitä olisin valmis maksamaan mistäkin palvelusta. Kyselyssä piti valita matka jota kulkee usein, ja vaihtoehtoina oli eri hintaiset juna ja bussiliput ja mikä niihin sisältyy. En tiedä onko kukaan muu teistä saanut kyselyn. Se oli luultavasti suunnattu Veturi-asiakkaille. Ainoa ongelma oli että kysely oli tosi pitkä ja piti miettiä tarkkaan mitä vastasi ja kun luvatut yli puoli tuntia oli kulunut alkoi sen verran tympiä että vastasi viimeisiin kysymyksiin vähän umpimähkään. 
> 
> t. Rainer


Sain samankaltaisen kyselyn ja juuri Veturi-taustalta. Kysely oli hämäävästi painoitettu VR:n suuntaan. Omat vastaukseni painoittuvat hyvien ja nopeiden bussiyhteyksien suosimiseen, mutta ei OB.

----------


## tlajunen

> Pendon Sr2+vaunut voittaa selvästi, mutta rohkenen väittää flirtin pesevän veturijunat mennen tullen.


Molempia yhdistelmiä ajaneena sanoisin, kuitenkin fiilistuntumalta, että Flirtti kiihtyy paremmin kiihdytyksen alkuvaiheessa, mutta Sr2+muutama vaunu kiihtyy paremmin 100 km/h paremmalla puolella.

----------


## Minä vain

> Pendon Sr2+vaunut voittaa selvästi, mutta rohkenen väittää flirtin pesevän veturijunat mennen tullen.


Näin minäkin luulen. R-juna Riihimäelle pysähtyy neljällä asemalla enemmän ja on 5 min hitaampi. Junat Turkuun voisi ajaa Flirteillä, ja ne voisi pysähtyä Siuntiossa, Inkoossa ja Paimiossa. Yhteys olisi yhtä nopea kuin nyt, Y-juna voitaisiin lakkauttaa, merkittävä taajama saisi junayhteyden ja Siuntion ja Inkoon palvelutasosta tulisi erittäin hyvä.

----------


## Ville O. Turunen

> Mielenkiintoinen kysymys onkin, ovatko VR:llä edes muuttuvat kustannukset per matkustaja pienemmät kuin bussiliikenteessä. Vertailun vuoksi Saksassa bussien pikavuoroliikenteen avautuminen on johtanut siihen, että busseissa matkalipun hinta on pienempi kuin mitä junaliikenteessä jyvittyy ratamaksuksi matkustajaa kohden, joten junalla ei ole mitään mahdollisuutta kilpailla hinnalla.


Tästä herääkin kysymys, että onko kilpailuasetelma nykyisellään reilu. Nythän tosiasiassa valtio subventoi bussiliikennettä antamalla tieverkon sen käyttöön ilmaiseksi. Pitäisikö olla, että myös tieliikenteessä ainakin ammattiliikenteen osalta alettaisiin kerätä tienkäyttömaksua tai vaihtoehtoisesti ajateltaisiin, että rataverkko on tieverkon tapaan julkinen palvelu, joka annetaan liikennöitsijöiden käyttöön korvauksetta?

----------


## Admiral Observer

> Tästä herääkin kysymys, että onko kilpailuasetelma nykyisellään reilu. Nythän tosiasiassa valtio subventoi bussiliikennettä antamalla tieverkon sen käyttöön ilmaiseksi. Pitäisikö olla, että myös tieliikenteessä ainakin ammattiliikenteen osalta alettaisiin kerätä tienkäyttömaksua tai vaihtoehtoisesti ajateltaisiin, että rataverkko on tieverkon tapaan julkinen palvelu, joka annetaan liikennöitsijöiden käyttöön korvauksetta?


Toisaalta bussiliikennettä kuritetaan polttoaineveron korotuksin ja muilla viranomaismaksuilla. Reiluudesta jos puhutaan, niin miksi meidän kaikkien verovaroista maksetaan esim. kiskoliikenteen rakentaminen vaikka emme sitä koskaan käytä? Olisikin mielenkiintoinen kokeilu jos kansalaiset saisivat edes muodon vuoksi osoittaa veronmaksun yhteydessä mihin he haluavat verorahojaan käytettäväksi.
Toisaalta miksi pitäisi kilpailla? Hyvä, toimiva rautatieliikenne tukee erinomaisesti linja-autoliikennettä ja kyllä sitä toisinpäinkin löytyy synergiaa.

----------


## Ville O. Turunen

> Toisaalta bussiliikennettä kuritetaan polttoaineveron korotuksin ja muilla viranomaismaksuilla.


Rautateidenhän ei tarvitse maksaa veroja käyttämästään energiasta taikka maksaa viranomaismaksuja, vai kuinka se olikaan...

----------


## Antero Alku

> Molempia yhdistelmiä ajaneena sanoisin, kuitenkin fiilistuntumalta, että Flirtti kiihtyy paremmin kiihdytyksen alkuvaiheessa, mutta Sr2+muutama vaunu kiihtyy paremmin 100 km/h paremmalla puolella.


Jos asian haluaa selvittää tarkkaan, se tulisi tehdä vetovoimakäyrien mukaan. Mutta tehon ja painon suhde antaa hyvää viitettä.

Flirtin teho/paino kuormattuna on 13 ton/kW. Sama tehon ja painon suhde on Sr2-vetoisella junalla, jossa on 5 Ed-vaunua kuormattuna. Tällaisessa junassa on 565 istumapaikkaa, Flirtissä on 260.




> Toisaalta bussiliikennettä kuritetaan polttoaineveron korotuksin ja muilla viranomaismaksuilla.


Meillä ratamaksujen perusteeksi on asetettu tavoite siitä, että junaliikennettä ja tieliikenteen kuorma- ja bussiliikennettä kohdeltaisiin väyläkulujen osalta yhdenvertaisesti. Saksan tilanteesta en tiedä, mutta Suomessa ratamaksu ja ratavero eivät kata eikä niillä yritetäkään kattaa rataverkon kustannuksia. Sama on tilanne raskaan tieliikenteen kanssa. Sen verotuotto ja viranomaismaksut eivät kata sitä osuutta, joka on laskettu raskaan tieliikenteen aiheuttamaksi tieverkon kustannukseksi.

Antero

----------


## Eira

"Tunnin junan" voi täysin unohtaa, jos lähdön odottamiseenkin menee kaksi tuntia. Kun tämä meno jatkuu, pian lähtöjä on koko päivän vain joka toinen tunti, eli junakohtauksiakin on vain joka toinen tunti, todennäköisesti Karjaalla. Mihin silloin koko välin tuplaraidetta tarvitaan?

----------


## petteri

> Rautateidenhän ei tarvitse maksaa veroja käyttämästään energiasta taikka maksaa viranomaismaksuja, vai kuinka se olikaan...


Rautateiden energiaverotus on hyvin matala bussiliikenteen polttoaineverotukseen verrattuna. Toki rautatiellä on veroluonteinen ratamaksu, joka tasoittaa tilannetta.

----------


## tlajunen

> Flirtin teho/paino kuormattuna on 13 ton/kW.


Yhdellä kilowatilla jos yrittää kolmeatoista tonnia siirtää... Eli yksiköt väärin päin, pitäisi olla 13 kW/t.
Sr2 vetää 300 kN aina 70 km/h asti - vetovoimakäyrä on alkumatkasta siis enemmänkin vetovoimasuora.  :Smile:

----------


## Rattivaunu

Eiran esilleottamasta tunnin junasta tuli väistämättä mieleen nykyinen kahden tunnin juna. Voiko kahden tunnin junasta jalostaa n. tunnin ja kolmen vartin junaa tietyillä, kohtuullisen siedettävillä kustannuksilla? Tällöin säästettäisiin kalustontarpeessa, nythän junarunko seisoo tunnin kummassakin päässä jouten.

Verkkoselostuksesta nähdään, että Kirkkonummen länsipuolella moottorijunien Sn on 180 - 200 km/h, kun se on veturijunilla 160 km/h. Kummallakin kalustolla on pistemäisiä omia rajoituksiaan eri tunnelien kohdalla - vaihdellen jopa tunnelikohtaisesti. Lisäksi on lukuisia pistemäisiä rajoituksia, joiden tausta on ratageometria. Viimeksi mainittuja esiintyy ilmeisesti etenkin Inkoon ja Tähtelän suunnilla. Mutta kysymys kuuluu, saataisiinko kokonaismatka-aikaa pudotettua edes noin 10 minuuttia siirtymällä rivakasti kiihtyviin max 200 km/h kulkeviin FLIRT-juniin. Se on tiedossa, että yksiraiteinen pitkä osuus (periaatteessa koko väli Kirkkonummelta Turkuun) pakottaa kohtaukset tiettyihin kohtiin ja se ohjaa aikataulusuunnittelua merkittävästi - eikä siis helpota matka-aikojen mahdollisia nopeuttamistoimenpiteitä. Mutta ylipäänsä, onko tällainen nopeuttamiskeino oikeasti mahdollinen?

----------


## Ville O. Turunen

> Rautateiden energiaverotus on hyvin matala bussiliikenteen polttoaineverotukseen verrattuna. Toki rautatiellä on veroluonteinen ratamaksu, joka tasoittaa tilannetta.


Tästä olisi hyvä olla jotain tietoakin. Siitä en löytänyt nopeasti tietoa, saako rautatiet käyttää polttoöljyä dieselin sijaan, mutta sähköstä ainakin käsittääkseni rautatiet maksaa saman energiaveron kuin muukin teollisuus.

Sen sijaan ratamaksuista löytyi tietoa ja pienellä laskelmalla nelivaunuisessa matkustajajunassa Helsingistä Turkuun ratamaksun osuus matkustajapaikkaa kohden on noin 2,5 euroa. (Lähtötietoina: vaunun paino 58 tonnia (60% täyttöaste), veturin 83 tonnia, matkaa 180 km ja matkustajapaikkoja noin 100, maksu määräytyy junan painon ja matkanpituuden mukaan.) Eli ei mikään olematon kustannus varsinkin kun muistaa, että parhaimmillakin mahdollisilla täyttöasteilla junanvaunuja täytyy kuljettaa myös ruuhkaa vastaan, eli keskimääräinen täyttöaste jää väkisinkin alle 80 % ja tosiasiassa helposti 60 %, jos halutaan ajaa tasaista ja tiheää vuoroväliä. Tältä kannalta katsoen moottorijunissa olisikin mieltä, sillä niistä kevyempinä menisi vähemmän veroa.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Yhdellä kilowatilla jos yrittää kolmeatoista tonnia siirtää... Eli yksiköt väärin päin, pitäisi olla 13 kW/t.


Aivan. Tehon ja painon suhteen yksikkö on tietenkin tehon yksikkö / painon yksikkö. Ei pitäisi kirjoittaa väärin päin.  :Sad: 




> Tältä kannalta katsoen moottorijunissa olisikin mieltä, sillä niistä kevyempinä menisi vähemmän veroa.


Ratamaksu ja ratevero ovat kuitenkin vain maksuja, joiden suuruus on päätetty. Eli ne ovat sopimuskysymksiä, ja ne voidaan sopia yhtä hyvin myös joksikin muuksi. Jos maksu ohjaa väärään suuntaan, pitää maksun peruste muuttaa toiseksi.

Rautatieliikenteessä, joka on investointipainotteista, julkisten maksujen ja verotuksen pitäisi ohjata investointien tehokkaaseen käyttöön. Noin karkeasti ajatellen se tarkoittaa, että on fiksua, jos on käytössä vetokalustoa, joka soveltuu sekä henkilö- että tavarajuniin. Silloin vetokalusto voi olla päivällä henkilöliikenteen ja yöllä tavaraliikenteen käytössä. Sama periaate koskee vaunukalustoa. On fiksua, jos junien pituutta voi vaihdella kysynnän mukaan, koska silloin vaunustoa käytetään tehokkaammin kuin jos eri tavoin kuormitetut junat ovat aina samanpituisia.

Eli viranomaismaksujen ohjausvaikutuksen ei pitäisi ohjata ostamaan moottorijunia veturijunien tilalle vain siksi, että moottorijunia verotetaan vähemmän. Verotuksen tulee perustua mieluummin hyötykuormaan kuin taarapainoon. Taarapainoa ei tietenkään pidä kasvattaa turhan päiten. Mutta taarapainoa ohjaava mekanismi on ensisijassa operaattorin oma talous likennöinti- ja investointikustannusten kautta.

Antero

----------


## petteri

> Tästä olisi hyvä olla jotain tietoakin. Siitä en löytänyt nopeasti tietoa, saako rautatiet käyttää polttoöljyä dieselin sijaan, mutta sähköstä ainakin käsittääkseni rautatiet maksaa saman energiaveron kuin muukin teollisuus.


Rautateilla saadaan kyllä käyttää kevyttä polttoöljyä, mutta olennaisempi tekijä on, että rautateillä käytettävään sähkössä on hyvin vähän veroja muihin liikennepolttoaineisiin verrattuna. VR ei maksa sähköstä samanlaista liikennekäytön lisäveroa kuin mikä maksetaan esimerkiksi dieselistä.

----------


## Juha P Korhonen

VR:n aikeet vaikuttavat aika tyypilliseltä paniikkireaktiolta, kun aiemmat sopeutustoimet eivät ole olleet riittäviä. Pitkällä aikavälillä näin ei saada junaliikennettä kasvuun. Jotta matkustaja valitsisi junan ennen bussia, junamatkan tulisi olla jollakin tavoin parempi, joko hinnaltaan, mukavuudeltaan tai nopeudeltaan. Jälkimmäisen tekijän kohdalla rautateillä on selvä etu junien huippunopeuden ollessa ainakin kaksinkertainen linja-autoihin nähden ja myös henkilöautoihin verrattuna (lukuun ottamatta tilanteita, joissa on rinnakkainen moottoritie). 
Tietysti osan tästä edusta syövät monien ratojen epäsuorat reitit: Turkuun pitää kiertää Karjaan, Poriin ja Jyväskylään Tampereen sekä Mikkeliin ja Kuopioon Kouvolan kautta. Tälle ei VR voi mitään. Lisäksi olemassa olevillakaan radoilla ei usein pysty käyttämään suurimpia huippunopeuksia. Osittain tämä johtuu ratojen huonosta kunnosta ja mutkaisuudesta mutta myös junakaluston puutteista. Kun yksikerroksista IC-kalustoa ei ole kunnostettu 200 km/h tasoiseksi, tällaisia vaunuja käsittävien junien huippunopeus on vain 160 km/h. Jatkossa pääosa kaukojunista tulee muodostaa kaksikerrosvaunuista, mikä lieneekin VR:n tarkoitus. 
Junien suosion palauttamiseksi niitä olisi nopeutettava. Lyhyemmät matka-ajat lisäävät matkustajien kiinnostusta ja ehkä maksuhalukkuuttakin. Samalla voidaan tehostaa kalustonkiertoa, jolloin voidaan ajaa nykymäärä junia vähemmillä junarungoilla tai vaihtoehtoisesti useampia junia nykyisellä määrällä kalustoa. Samalla junahenkilökunnan työpanoksesta saatava hyöty kasvaa. 
Aikataulun uudistaminen ei tietenkään ole helppo tehtävä, kun yhteydet solmupisteissä on säilytettävä tai mieluummin parannettava nykyisiä esimerkiksi Pieksämäellä ja Oulussa. Toivottavasti VR suunnittelee tällaista parannusta eikä pitäydy vain supistuslinjalla.
Rantaradalla on helppo esimerkki mahdollisesta parannustoimesta. Nykyisellä aikataululla ja kierrolla (matka-aika 2 h ja kääntymisajat 2 x 1 h) kalustontarve on kuusi runkoa. Nopeuttamalla Helsingin ja Karjaan väli 50 minuuttiin voitaisiin kääntymisaika kutistaa 20 minuuttiin ja kalustontarvetta vähentää  yhdellä rungolla eli kuudenneksella. Nyt suunnitellut supistuksethan eivät vähennä tarvittavan kaluston määrää. Tällainen järjestely edellyttäisi lähiliikenteen aikataulujen vastaavaa tarkistusta kun kaukojunat kulkevat lähijunien seassa. Lyhyempi kääntymisaika edellyttäisi myös nykyistä parempaa liikennöintikuria aikataulussa pysymisen varmistamiseksi.
Nopeutus on hyödyllinen, jos se keskitetään Karjaan itäpuolelle. Tällöin junakohtaukset Karjaalla ja Salossa pysyvät nykyisellään. Käytännössä tehostettu kalustonkierto edellyttää kaikkien runkojen olevan samanmittaisia, koska ruuhka-aikoihin osuvien lähtöjen tulee olla maksimimittaisia (5 vaunua?). Väistämättä hiljaisempien aikojen vuoroissa on tällöin väljempää. Dynaaminen hinnoittelu onkin tarkoitettu pienentämään tätä ongelmaa.

Juha

----------


## Ville O. Turunen

> Sen sijaan ratamaksuista löytyi tietoa ja pienellä laskelmalla nelivaunuisessa matkustajajunassa Helsingistä Turkuun ratamaksun osuus matkustajapaikkaa kohden on noin 2,5 euroa. (Lähtötietoina: vaunun paino 58 tonnia (60% täyttöaste), veturin 83 tonnia, matkaa 180 km ja matkustajapaikkoja noin 100, maksu määräytyy junan painon ja matkanpituuden mukaan.) Eli ei mikään olematon kustannus varsinkin kun muistaa, että parhaimmillakin mahdollisilla täyttöasteilla junanvaunuja täytyy kuljettaa myös ruuhkaa vastaan, eli keskimääräinen täyttöaste jää väkisinkin alle 80 % ja tosiasiassa helposti 60 %, jos halutaan ajaa tasaista ja tiheää vuoroväliä. Tältä kannalta katsoen moottorijunissa olisikin mieltä, sillä niistä kevyempinä menisi vähemmän veroa.


Nyt täytyy ottaa sanat takaisin: noissa lähtötiedoissa oli ratamaksu annettu sentteinä eurojen lisäksi, ja tein myös itse näköjään pilkkuvirheen. Eli tuo ratamaksu ja -vero ovat yhteensä kuitenkin vain 0,25 euroa matkustajapaikkaa kohden, eli ei puhuta Suomessa merkittävistä summista. Asiaa setviessä löytyi myös liikenneviraston laskentamalli rautatieliikenteen kustannuksista. Suoraan mallin perusteella nelivaunuisen matkustajajunan kuljettaminen Turusta Helsinkiin maksaisi noin 3 444 euroa, eli matkustajapaikkaa kohden 8,61 euroa. Mallin lähtöarvoja en ole ryhtynyt käymään sen kummemmin läpi: yleisesti voi tietysti todeta, että kustannuksia saa alaspäin edullisemmalla kalustolla ja pienemmällä henkilöstömäärällä tai kaluston ja henkilöstön tehokkaammalla käytöllä, mutta energiankulutus on luultavasti aika tasan juuri sitä, mitä mallissa on. Hyödyllisin osa mallia onkin laskelmat energiankulutuksesta, sillä muut seikat voi itsekin laskea ihan taskulaskimella.

----------


## petteri

> Asiaa setviessä löytyi myös liikenneviraston laskentamalli rautatieliikenteen kustannuksista. Suoraan mallin perusteella nelivaunuisen matkustajajunan kuljettaminen Turusta Helsinkiin maksaisi noin 3 444 euroa, eli matkustajapaikkaa kohden 8,61 euroa.


Onnibusilla(89 paikkaa) kulut ovat arviolta tuolla välillä jossain 200-300 euron nurkilla per suunta eli noin 2,5-3,5 euroa matkustajapaikkaa kohti. Alv 10 % sitten toki vielä päälle.

----------


## kuukanko

> Suoraan mallin perusteella nelivaunuisen matkustajajunan kuljettaminen Turusta Helsinkiin maksaisi noin 3 444 euroa, eli matkustajapaikkaa kohden 8,61 euroa.





> Onnibusilla(89 paikkaa) kulut ovat arviolta tuolla välillä jossain 200-300 euron nurkilla per suunta eli noin 2,5-3,5 euroa matkustajapaikkaa kohti. Alv 10 % sitten toki vielä päälle.


Näiden lukujen perusteella ei tarvitse olla ekonomi nähdäkseen kumpi vie voiton kilpailussa. Absoluuttinen ero hinnoissa kasvaa selvästi, kun huomioidaan, että bussi eikä juna ei kumpikaan voi kulkea kaikilla lähdöillä päästä päähän 100% täyttöasteella, jolloin lipunhintaa tuotantokustannuksista laskettaessa tarvitaan vielä keskimääräisen täyttöasteen huomioivaa kerrointa - joka sitten tietysti nostaa jo lähtötasoltaan selvästi korkeampana olevaa junaa absoluuttisesti enemmän kuin bussia.

Junalla on tässäkin ketjussa lueteltuja kilpailuvaltteja, joita bussiliikenne ei saavuta millään. VR itse kuitenkin kertoi näiden uudistusten yhteydessä, että senkin kaukoliikennematkoista valtaosa on pituudeltaan alle 300 km. Niin lyhyillä matkoilla bussimatkan ero nopeudessa ei ole vielä kovin suuri (radan kiertäessä kuten esim. Helsinki - Turku, Helsinki - Pori, Helsinki - Jyväskylä tai Helsinki - Mikkeli junalla ei ole nopeusetua lainkaan) ja matka on niin lyhyt, että bussissakaan sen viettäminen ei mene vielä kärvistelyksi. Valtaosa markkinasta on siis busseille todella otollista. Sitten iskee peliin verkostovaikutukset: junien matkustajamäärien laskiessa niiden vuoroja vähennetään (kuten juuri nyt VR tekee), minkä vuoksi busseille tulee tiheämpi vuoroväli, mikä taas houkuttelee busseihin niitäkin matkustajia, jotka olisivat valmiita maksamaan junan nopeudesta ja mukavuudesta.

Ikävä kyllä päättäjät eivät näytä ymmärtävän tätä, vaan antavat vaan VR:n monopoliaseman jatkua.

----------


## Allison

Liite 2385

Tässäpä kaksi kaaviota. Vasemmalla kaukojunien matkustajamäärät kvartaaleittain (miljoonaa matkustajaa) ja oikealla matkustajaliikennedivisioonan liikevoitto/-tappio eli EBIT kvartaaleittain (miljoonaa euroa). Tämän vuoden ensimmäinen vuosipuolisko on ollut aika kylmää kyytiä. Koska edellisen kerran matkustajaliikenteen EBIT olisi ollut pakkasella? Tai edes heikon positiivista?

----------


## kuukanko

> Koska edellisen kerran matkustajaliikenteen EBIT olisi ollut pakkasella? Tai edes heikon positiivista?


Ja kun otetaan huomioon, että lähiliikenne ja Pohjolan Liikenne todennäköisesti tekevät voittoa suhteellisen samaan malliin kuin ennenkin (näitä ei ole eroteltu osavuosikatsauksessa), on kaukoliikenne todennäköisesti raskaasti tappiollista.

----------


## Ville O. Turunen

> Näiden lukujen perusteella ei tarvitse olla ekonomi nähdäkseen kumpi vie voiton kilpailussa. Absoluuttinen ero hinnoissa kasvaa selvästi, kun huomioidaan, että bussi eikä juna ei kumpikaan voi kulkea kaikilla lähdöillä päästä päähän 100% täyttöasteella, jolloin lipunhintaa tuotantokustannuksista laskettaessa tarvitaan vielä keskimääräisen täyttöasteen huomioivaa kerrointa - joka sitten tietysti nostaa jo lähtötasoltaan selvästi korkeampana olevaa junaa absoluuttisesti enemmän kuin bussia.


Lukuja katsoessa kannattaa laittaa näihin hiukan suolaa, koska nämä eivät ole suoraan verrannollisia. Esimerkiksi tuossa liikenneviraston mallissa veturinkuljettajan hinnaksi on laskettu 84 euroa tunnilta (tehollinen työaika). Jos vastaavaa lukua käytettäisiin Onnibussin tapauksessa, niin tuo Petterin arvioima 200 - 300 euroa riittäisi vasta hätäisesti kattamaan kuljettajakustannuksen ja ehkä dieselit päälle, jos käytetään ylärajaa. Tuon liikenneministeriön mallin lähtöarvot perustuvat pitkälti toteutuneisiin suoritteisiin, eli kustannukset vastaavat sitä tehokkuutta, jolla vr tällä hetkellä hoitaa liikennettään. Myöskin kaluston kuoletusajaksi on laskettu 20 vuotta, mikä lisää kustannuksia aika tavalla. Oikean kuvan saamiseksi pitäisi olla oikeastaan tiedossa kummastakin liikennemuodosta bruttokustannukset, eli tilanne, jossa kaikki kustannukset, myös välilliset, on laskettu mukaan ja sitten marginaalikustannukset, eli paljon on matkustajapaikan hinta, kun lisätään yksi uusi juna tai uusi bussi reitille.

----------


## vristo

> Ikävä kyllä päättäjät eivät näytä ymmärtävän tätä, vaan antavat vaan VR:n monopoliaseman jatkua.


Tämä kävi selvästi ilmi tänään Ylen "Pääministerin haastattelutunnilla". Pääministeri Juha Sipilä on myös hallituksensa omistajaohjauksesta vastaava ministeri.

Kuuntele Pääministerin haastattelutunti Yle Areenassa (keskustelua VR:n tilanteesta ohjelman loppupuolella):

http://areena.yle.fi/1-2971663

----------


## petteri

> Lukuja katsoessa kannattaa laittaa näihin hiukan suolaa, koska nämä eivät ole suoraan verrannollisia. Esimerkiksi tuossa liikenneviraston mallissa veturinkuljettajan hinnaksi on laskettu 84 euroa tunnilta (tehollinen työaika). Jos vastaavaa lukua käytettäisiin Onnibussin tapauksessa, niin tuo Petterin arvioima 200 - 300 euroa riittäisi vasta hätäisesti kattamaan kuljettajakustannuksen ja ehkä dieselit päälle, jos käytetään ylärajaa.


Veturinkuljettajalla on aika lailla eri palkka kuin bussikuskilla, bruttokuukausipalkka kaukojunaliikenteessä on todella paljon korkeampi bussikuskiin verrattuna ja tehokasta ajoaikaa kohden kustannusta laskettaessa varmaan lähestyttäneen kolminkertaisia kuluja huipputehokkaaseen bussitoimijaan kuten Onnibussiin verrattuna.

Aloitetaan veturinkuljettajan peruspalkasta. Se on 2 285,73 - 3 017, 00  euroa kuussa, riippuen työvuosista, suurin osa kuljettajista on ollut pitkään (yli 11 vuotta) talossa, joten tyypillinen peruspalkka on 2857,21 tai 3017,00 euroa kuussa. Mutta jos ajattelee, että tuolla palkalla veturin kuljettaja ajaisi esimerkiksi vaikka veturia aamusta iltaan lepoaikojen asettamissa rajoissa, on erehtynyt raskaasti. Peruspalkan lisäksi veturinkuljettajalle maksetaan kaukoliikenteelle tyypillisessä yli 140 km tunnissa huippunopeuden liikenteessä ns. veturirahaa 0,1461 senttiä kilometri, se tekee kaukoliikenteessä usein noin 15 euroa tunnissa lisää palkkaa, siis siltä ajalta kun juna liiikkuu.

Tämä nyt on vaan yksi, joskin merkitykseltään suurin, veturinkuljettajien tesin lisistä ja eduista, joita on pitkä lista. Säännönmukaisesti ne lisät ovat paljon korkeampia ja edut parempia kuin bussiliikenteessä ja suuri osa lisistä on muilla aloilla aivan tuntemattomia. Täyttä työaikaa tekevän kaukojunaa ajavan veturimiehen bruttopalkka säännölliseltä työajalta onkin lisien jälkeen tyypillisesti reilusti yli 4000 euroa kuussa, parhaimmillaan lähes 5000 euroa kuussa.

Bussiliikenteessä bruttopalkat ovat selvästi pienempiä. Sitten toki myös Onnibussin tyyppisessä toiminnassa työajan suunnittelu ja henkilöstöjärjestelyt ovat yleensäkin aika eri tasolla kuin VR:llä. Siitä tulee teholliselle työajalle vielä suurempi hintaero kuin pelkkien bruttopalkkojen pohjalta voisi olettaa. Tuossa lähestytään jo pelkän kuljettajan osalta triplakustannusta. 

Kannattaa toki huomioida, että junassa ei riitä pelkkä kuljettaja, lisäksi pitää olla konduktööri, mutta esimerkiksi junan roskiksia konduktööri ei yleensä taida tyhjentää vaan sitä varten on sitten vielä siiivoojat. Toki VR:llä on sitten vielä henkilökuntaa koko ajan vuorossa junan ulkopuolellakin, joka sekin maksaa, osin volyymiperusteisesti. Toki junansuoritus on ratahallintokeskuksen vastuulla, joten osaa noista töistä rahoitetaan ratamaksusta. 

Onnibussin tyyppisessä konseptissa kuljettaja usein tekee kaikkea, ajaa, hoitaa lipuntarkastusta ja pitää auton siisteydestä huolta silloin kun auto on linjan päässä.

----------


## tlajunen

Suositeltavaa on myös huomata, että potentiaalisesti samalla henkilöstömäärällä roudaa junalla melkoisesti enemmän porukkaa. Se toki vaatii sen, että vaunuja on riittävästi ja täyttöaste on riittävä.

----------


## 339-DF

> Näiden lukujen perusteella ei tarvitse olla ekonomi nähdäkseen kumpi vie voiton kilpailussa.


En nyt ihan jonkun nettipetterin heittojen perustella lähtisi vielä vetämään johtopäätöksiä, sillä sen verran hassuja väittämiä sieltä suunnasta on tullut ennenkin.

Noin yleisesti on tietysti niin, että kiskoliikenne tulee järkeväksi siinä vaiheessa, kun kuljetetaan isoja massoja. Täällä meidän Suomessamme, missä asuu 17 ihmistä neliökilometrillä, ei nyt vaan oikein ole niitä massoja. Sitä taustaa vasten ei ole kovin suuri ihme, että hyvin markkinoitu bussi saadaan helposti täyteen. Se sama porukka junassa merkitsisi ihan tyhjänoloista junaa. Porukkaa pitäisi olla paljon paljon enemmän.

Yleisesti en myöskään oikein ymmärrä, mikä se kaukojunan lokero Suomessa voisi olla. Kun matkat ovat pitkiä, ne on mukavinta ja nopeinta tehdä lentokoneella. Sielläkin kilpailu pelaa osalla reiteistä ja hinnat ovat hyvin ystävälliset, ainakin jos voi varata ajoissa ja joustaa matkan ajankohdan suhteen. Ja jos on työmatka, aika on niin arvokasta, että lippukin voi maksaa enemmän. Joku sanoo ehkä tähän, että lentoasemia on vain vähän ja ihmisiä asuu muuallakin kuin niiden vieressä. Mutta kun junan vahvuus ei kuitenkaan ole se, että kerätään maitolaitureilta hippusia. Tietysti sitäkin voi junalla tehdä, mutta se lisää matka-aikaa entisestään eikä niistä pienistä puroista koskaan kerry riittävän vuolasta virtaa.

Kun matkat ovat lyhyitä, auton kilpailukykyä ei voita mikään  paitsi ehkä se, että lähtöpaikka ja kohde ovat ihan juna-asemien vieressä. Saman radan juna-asemien. Jos matka vie vaikka Kivenlahdesta Tampereelle taikka Lahdesta Itäkeskukseen, niin ei siinä paljon auta, että jossain on joku juna, jonka huippunopeus on enemmän kuin moottoritien 120 km/h. Autolla lähtö voi tapahtua sillä sekunilla kuin matkustaja tahtoo ja siirtymiin kuluva aika on minimissä. Täällä on mainittu meikäläinen kilometrikorvausjärjestelmäkin. Ei se houkuttele joukkoliikenteeseen. Junassa on tietysti mukavempaa kuin bussissa. Voi liikkua, voi käydä ravintolavaunussa, on enemmän jalkatilaa ja niin edelleen. Mutta mitä lyhyempi matka, sitä pienempi merkitys tuolla mukavuudella on.

Sitten tulee vielä ihmisten mielikuvat ja niistä syntyvät haasteet. Noin yleisesti lentomatkat eivät ole ex-tempore-keikkoja. Lennot varataan hyvissä ajoin ja pidetään itsestänselvänä sitä, että varatessa sitoudutaan tiettyyn aikatauluun. Perinteinen juna- ja bussimatkailu ei ole mennyt näin, vaan matkaan voi lähteä milloin vain, olemattomalla varoitusajalla, eikä lipun hinta riipu siitä. Jos palaveri loppuu aikaisemmin tai aamulla nukuttaa pidempään, niin senkus menee aikaisemmalla tai myöhäisemmällä vuorolla. Bussipuolella Onni on pystynyt muuttamaan tätä onnistuneesti  maksamalla murto-osa aikaisemmasta sitoutuu samalla siihen tiettyyn aikatauluun. Sitä ei koe ongelmaksi, kun se säästö on niin suuri. Niin suuri, että voi ostaa lipun sekä kello 16:n että 17:n bussiin tietäen että käyttää vain jommankumman. Silti säästää. Junapuolella VR on yrittänyt samaa  maksa kallis hinta, tai vielä kalliimpi, ja poissa on kaikki se jousto, jota junamatkustamiselta odotetaan. Eihän se niin toimi.

Mitäpä tässä sitten voisi tehdä? Jos pitkät matkat tehdään Norwegianilla, lyhyet autolla ja Onnilla, niin koska sitten hypätään junan kyytiin? Vastaus taitaa olla jätti-YT ja vuorojen supistaminen. Ei minulla ole VR:lle lääkettä. Vaikka en ole lukuja vielä nähnytkään, niin pahoin pelkään, että meikäläisillä volyymeillä junamatkustamisen hintatasoa ei mitenkään saada sellaiseksi, että voidaan kilpailla bussin tai auton kanssa hinnassa. Nopeudessa hävitään pitkällä matkalla lentokoneelle, lyhyellä matkalla autolle. Ehkä junan lokeroksi voi jäädä erikoistapauksia  kun haluaa autonsa Lappiin, muttei jaksa ajaa, on yöjuna hyvä vaihtoehto. Toinen hyvä juttu olisi minusta Turun, Tampereen ja ehkä Jyväskylänkin liittymälentojen korvaaminen lentoasemalle ajavilla junavuoroilla. Lähtöselvitys jo rautatieasemalla. Vaan tällaista ei toki ole suunnitteillakaan.

Minä vähän luulen, että rautateillä on takanaan loistava tulevaisuus. Se ei sinänsä ilahduta minua ollenkaan. Mutta ei se ole rautateiden vika, että ihmiset muuttivat maaseudulta pois, että maa rakennettiin täyteen moottoriteitä, että bussiliikenteessä ja lentoliikenteessä on kilpailua.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Suositeltavaa on myös huomata, että potentiaalisesti samalla henkilöstömäärällä roudaa junalla melkoisesti enemmän porukkaa. Se toki vaatii sen, että vaunuja on riittävästi ja täyttöaste on riittävä.


Aivan. Ja toinen kysymys on, pyritäänkö vertaamaan monopoliyhtiön tehottomuutta aggressiivisen markkinoille tulevan yhtiön tehokkuuteen, vai halutaanko verrata bussi- ja junaliikennettä yleisesti.

LiVi:n laskentaohje perustuu tilastoihin, eli monopoliyhtiön rutiineihin ja tehokkuuteen. Lisäksi laskentatapaa on melkoisesti oiottu yksinkertaiseksi, koska ohjeella ei ole tarkoitus suunnitella liiketoimintaa vaan arvioida liikenneverkkojen rakentamista.

Jos verrataan junia ja busseja liiketoiminnan kannalta, silloin esim. työvoimalla on sama hinta, koska silloin ei voida olettaa, että joku repii duunarin selkänahasta ja toinen maksaa palkkaa lorvimisesta. Lisäksi pitää verrata vertailukelpoisia palvelutuotteita, ei niin, että otetaan yhteysväli, jossa bussilla ja junalla on täysin eri reitti.

Jos lasken edes karkeasti vertailun Astromega vastaan Sr2-vetoinen henkilöjuna 5:llä Ed-vaunulla 170 km:n matkalla, niin juna on melko ylivoimainen. Se ajaa matkan lähes puolessa bussin ajoajasta, ja kustannus per matkustajapaikka on junassa noin 2,3  ja Astromegassa 3,0 .

Molemmilla tulee päälle firman yleiskulut, mutta nekään eivät taas kuulu kulkumuotojen vertailuun. Sillä johdon bonukset tai pääkonttoritoimintojen tehokkuus voivat olla ihan mitä vain riippumatta siitä, ajetaanko firmassa busseja vai junia. Luvuista puuttuvat myös terminaalimaksut ja rataverot, koska nekään eivät ole todellisia liikennemuodon kuluja vaan tariffeja, jotka voidaan päättää miten halutaan.

Näihin hintoihin huomautan vielä, että kaikki maanteidemme bussit eivät ole Astromegoja, joka on kallis bussi. Siitä huolimatta senkin kuluista suurempi osa on muuta kuin bussin hintaa. Joten jos ajetaan 60-paikkaisella tavallisella bussilla, kustannus ei siitä hirveästi laske, mutta paikkoja on kolmannes vähemmän ja hinta kipuaa kohti 4 /tuoli.

Antero

----------


## kuukanko

> Minä vähän luulen, että rautateillä on takanaan loistava tulevaisuus. Se ei sinänsä ilahduta minua ollenkaan. Mutta ei se ole rautateiden vika, että ihmiset muuttivat maaseudulta pois, että maa rakennettiin täyteen moottoriteitä, että bussiliikenteessä ja lentoliikenteessä on kilpailua.


Minä uskon, että kilpailun avaaminen rautateilläkin voisi muuttaa tilanteen. Niistä maista, missä sekä rautatie- että bussiliikenne on avattu kilpailulle, voi katsoa, miten on käynyt. Kaukojunaliikenteen avaamisesta ei tarvitse hakea esimerkkiä Ruotsia kauempaa. Tosin Ruotsissa kaukojunaliikenteen avaamisesta on niin vähän aikaa, että siellä kilpailijoita ei ole ehtinyt tulla vielä paljoa. Sinänsä lohdullista, että muutokseen riittäisi yksi regulaatiopäätös, joka ei maksa mitään. Kun nyt kuitenkin VR:llä on yksinoikeussopimus vuoden 2024 loppuun asti, niin surullista on, kuinka pieneksi junaliikenteen tarjonta ehtii supistua siihen mennessä. Bussien nopeasti tapahtunut markkinaosuuskaappaus kuitenkin osoittaa, että jos junaliikenteen kilpailukyky palautuu, voi sekin saada matkustajat nopeasti takaisin busseista.

----------


## 339-DF

> Jos verrataan junia ja busseja liiketoiminnan kannalta, silloin esim. työvoimalla on sama hinta, koska silloin ei voida olettaa, että joku repii duunarin selkänahasta ja toinen maksaa palkkaa lorvimisesta.


Palkkaa maksetaan myös vastuusta. Juna kuljettaa suurempia ihmismassoja ja suuremmilla nopeuksilla ja potentiaalisesti vakavammilla seurauksilla kuin bussi. En usko, että on realistista olettaa bussinkuljettajan ja veturinkuljettajan palkkaa samaksi.

Sinänsä ihan varmasti löytyy riittävän paljon niitä, jotka ilomielin lähtevät veturinkuljettajiksi nykyistä pienemmällä palkalla. Mutta AKT varmaan valmistelisi maan yleislakkoon, jos näin olisi käymässä. Ulkopuolisena nuo täällä esitetyt luvut veturinkuljettajien palkoista kyllä tuntuvat aikamoisen suurilta. Mutta vaikka niissä "ilmaa" olisikin, niin minkäs sille ay-Suomessa tekee?




> Jos lasken edes karkeasti vertailun Astromega vastaan Sr2-vetoinen henkilöjuna 5:llä Ed-vaunulla 170 km:n matkalla, niin juna on melko ylivoimainen. Se ajaa matkan lähes puolessa bussin ajoajasta, ja kustannus per matkustajapaikka on junassa noin 2,3  ja Astromegassa 3,0 .


Juu, mutta kuinka paljon sellaisia yhteysvälejä mahtaa vähäväkisestä maastamme löytyä, joilla saadaan ne viisi junavaunua täyteen tai edes riittävän täyteen lähes joka lähdöllä?

----------


## petteri

> Palkkaa maksetaan myös vastuusta. Juna kuljettaa suurempia ihmismassoja ja suuremmilla nopeuksilla ja potentiaalisesti vakavammilla seurauksilla kuin bussi. En usko, että on realistista olettaa bussinkuljettajan ja veturinkuljettajan palkkaa samaksi.


Jos lähdetään arvioimaan tehtävien vaativuutta millä vaan tasapainoisella ja nykyaikaisella työnvaativuusmittaristolla puhtaalta pöydältä niin bussin kuljettaminen on selvästi vaativampaa työtä kuin junan kuljettaminen. Bussin kuljettajan pitää esimerkiksi osata ohjata bussia tiellä, jossa paljon muuta liikennettä, samoin olosuhteet vaihtelevat. Tieympäristö on myös paljon vaarallisempi ja siellä tapahtuu paljon enemmän onnettomuuksia. Nykyään bussikuskin pitää myös osata rahastaa tai ainakin tarkastaa liput ja palvella asiakkaitakin.

Juna kulkee raiteilla ja kulunvalvonta pitää pääosin huolta, etteivät kuljettajien virheet pääse kumuloitumaan onnettomuuksiksi. Turvallisuusmielessä veturinkulljettajalla on toki vaativa tehtävä muistaa laittaa kulunvalvonta päälle, siinä on selvästi suurin mahdollisuus tehdä iso virhe, kun kulunvalvonnan käynnistystä ei ole vielä automatisoitu. Toki junaa pitää pitää liikkeellä, mutta on se esimerkiksi bussin ajamiseen verrattuna hyvin helppoa, ja mahdollisuudet tehdä onnettomuuksiin johtavia virheitä ovat tieliikenteeseen verrattuna kovin rajatut. Toisaalta pitää toki tähystää rataa ja joskus harvoin yllätyksellisesti jarruttaa jos radalla on ihminen tai este. 

Kun hyvin yksinkertaisia ammatteja on koko ajan automatisoitu ja junan kuljettamistakin on tekniikalla helpotettu, junankuljettajan työ alkaa nykyään olla jo yksi yksinkertaisimmista ja vähiten osaamista, koulutusta ja muita taitoja vaativista yleisistä ammateista, joka on vielä olemassa, ja kuitenkin ammatin palkka on erittäin korkea. Minusta yhteiskunnassa pitäisi olla keinoja vaikuttaa kaikkein hurjimpiin palkkavääristymiin ja korjata räikeimpiä palkkaepäsuhtia myös alaspäin, siitä huolimatta millainen historiallinen kehitys on nykytilanteeseen johtanut.

----------


## janihyvarinen

> Yleisesti en myöskään oikein ymmärrä, mikä se kaukojunan lokero Suomessa voisi olla. Kun matkat ovat pitkiä, ne on mukavinta ja nopeinta tehdä lentokoneella. Sielläkin kilpailu pelaa osalla reiteistä ja hinnat ovat hyvin ystävälliset, ainakin jos voi varata ajoissa ja joustaa matkan ajankohdan suhteen. Ja jos on työmatka, aika on niin arvokasta, että lippukin voi maksaa enemmän. Joku sanoo ehkä tähän, että lentoasemia on vain vähän ja ihmisiä asuu muuallakin kuin niiden vieressä. Mutta kun junan vahvuus ei kuitenkaan ole se, että kerätään maitolaitureilta hippusia. Tietysti sitäkin voi junalla tehdä, mutta se lisää matka-aikaa entisestään eikä niistä pienistä puroista koskaan kerry riittävän vuolasta virtaa.


En ehdi nyt lähteä purkamaan problematiikkaa auki omasta näkökulmastani, mutta heitän esimerkkinä Tampere-Oulu -välin, jota on joskus menneisyydessä tullut kuljettua paljon. Junalla matka-aika minimissään vartin päälle 4 tuntia, lyhennettävissä ehkä vielä tunnilla. Lentäen keskustasta keskustaan ehkä 3,5 tuntia (en katsonut aikataulua, muistelen joskus lentäneeni tuon kauan aikaa sitten) Helsinki-Vantaalla konetta vaihtaen. Juna on aidosti kilpailukykyinen niin kauan kuin suoria lentoja ei ole. Sama pätee myös monen muun kaupunkiparin kesken. Suomen lentoliikenneverkko on niin Helsinki-keskeinen, että se palvelee surkeasti poikittaismatkoja maan sisällä. Ja volyymit ovat niin pienet ettei suoria poikittaislentoja kannata lentää.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> En ehdi nyt lähteä purkamaan problematiikkaa auki omasta näkökulmastani, mutta heitän esimerkkinä Tampere-Oulu -välin, jota on joskus menneisyydessä tullut kuljettua paljon. Junalla matka-aika minimissään vartin päälle 4 tuntia, lyhennettävissä ehkä vielä tunnilla. Lentäen keskustasta keskustaan ehkä 3,5 tuntia (en katsonut aikataulua, muistelen joskus lentäneeni tuon kauan aikaa sitten) Helsinki-Vantaalla konetta vaihtaen. Juna on aidosti kilpailukykyinen niin kauan kuin suoria lentoja ei ole. Sama pätee myös monen muun kaupunkiparin kesken. Suomen lentoliikenneverkko on niin Helsinki-keskeinen, että se palvelee surkeasti poikittaismatkoja maan sisällä. Ja volyymit ovat niin pienet ettei suoria poikittaislentoja kannata lentää.


Tuo on ihan totta. Joskus 80-luvulla vielä muistan että lensi Finski potkurikoneella vuoron Joensuu-Kuopio-Jyväskylä-Pori-Turku-Maarianhamina, tai joitain vastaavaa mutta ei taida lentää enää.

Lisäksi kaikilla ihmisillä ei ole autoa tai ajokorttia tai halua ajaa pitkiä matkoja autolla. Jotkut jotka osaavat ajaa eivät osaa suunnistaa vieraissa paikoissa ja arastelevat lähteä ajamaan pitkiä matkoja.

Linja-autoissa on se huono puoli että jos ne ajavat kaupunkien keskustoihin, perinteisille linja-auto-asemille, suuri osa niiden matka-ajasta kuluu ruuhkassa istumisen, näin varsinkin Helsingissä. Sitten pääsee bussien kyytiin myös moottoritiepysäkeiltä mutta ei niissä ole niin mukava odottaa bussia. Junalla päsee aina nopeasti keskustojen välillä. 

Rautateiden ongelma on suuri henkilökuntamäärä. Yhden junan liikkeelle saamiseen tarvitaan monta ihmistä. Bussin kohdalla yksi. 
Bussit kuljettavat myös rahtia, ja se on iso tulonlähde linja-autoyrityksille. VR lopetti pikatavaran kuljettamisen junilla jo pari vuosikymmentä sitten. 

Mielestäni VR voisi skarpata esim yrityksille kohdistavassa myynnissä, saada aikaan pysyviä asiakassuhteita suuryritysten kanssa, joiden henkilökunta matkustaa paljon kotimaassa. 


t. Rainer

----------


## Antero Alku

> Juu, mutta kuinka paljon sellaisia yhteysvälejä mahtaa vähäväkisestä maastamme löytyä, joilla saadaan ne viisi junavaunua täyteen tai edes riittävän täyteen lähes joka lähdöllä?


Tämä on hinnoittelukysmys. Sama, josta Onnibus ponnahti. Ennen Onnibussia linja-autoalalla laskettiin, että tulot pitää saada 12 matkustajasta per 60-paikkainen bussi (tai jotain sinne päin). Onnibus lähti siitä, että katsotaan, millä hintatasolla bussin saa täyteen, ja riittäkö se kannattavaan liiketoimintaan. Riitti.

Siis karkeasti, keskimääräinen lipunhinta voi olla 20 % entisestä, jos saadaan bussi täyteen. Aika hurja alennus!

Toinen osa Onnibussin oivallusta oli, että markkinoilla on erilaista maksuhalukkuutta. Normaalilla tulotasolla oleva on valmis maksamaan samasta matkasta enemmän kuin opiskelija tai eläkeläinen. Jotta voidaan tarjota kaikille, pitää olla erihintaisia lippuja. Ja kätevä tapa hintavaihteluun on myydä ensimmäinen lippu erittäin halvalla ja viimeinen kalliilla. Eikä se ollut Onnibussin suuri oivallus, vaan idea, joka kopioitiin lentoliikenteestä.

Meillä olisi Onnirail, jos tässä maassa ei olisi suojeltu poliittista ideologiaa ja muutamien henkilöiden ja pienten ryhmien etuja kansalaisten kustannuksella. Onnirail olisi soveltanut samaa hinnoittelua juniinsa. Ja olisi tuskin kilpaillut itsensä kanssa, kuten monopolissa oleva VR, jolla on oma bussiyhtiö. Jos karkeat arvioni henkilöjunan ja bussin kustannuksista pitävät edes suunnilleen paikkansa, Onnibussin soveltama bussin lipunhintataso olisi tervettä liiketoimintaa myös rautateillä  mutta paremmalla katteella kuin busseissa. Ja kun palvelu on parempi kuin samalla reitillä bussilla, hintatasoa voisi pitää korkeampanakin, ja saada silti junat täyteen.

Siksi toiseksi, muutamat junat ovat täysiä jo nykyiselläkin VR:n hinnoittelulla. Käytännön kokemusta omista työmatkoista.

Se on totta, että junalla ei pääse joka paikkaan. Mutta ei bussillakaan, jos asetetaan ehdoksi lipputuloilla kannattava liiketoiminta. Onnibussilla on helppoa businesta nyt, kun sekin voi ajella vain Suomen parhaita yhteysvälejä, koska VR hinnoittelee itsensä ulos markkinoilta ja tuhlaa rahaa monopolin tehottomuuteen. Jos ei olisi VR:n monopolia, Onnirail ajaisi luultavasti suurimman osan nykyreiteistään junilla, tekisi parempaa tulosta ja olisi vielä suurempi uhka varsinaisille kilpailijoilleen, eli muille bussiyrityksille. Mutta Onnirail ei ehkä olisi yksin. Kyllä muutkin osaavat hoitaa junaliikennettä tehokkaasti.

On valitettu sitäkin, että skotlantilainen raha on nyt tullut Suomeen bussialalle. Siis on pahasta, että Suomi on kiinnostava maa ulkomaisille sijoittajille! On tietenkin totta, että iso ulkomainen raha pystyy peittoamaan niukan kotimaisen investointikyvyn, kun pelaamme itsemme köyhiksi monopoleilla ja kartelleilla. Mutta esimerkiksi VR:n kiihkeä romutuspolitiikka, jolla se kuvittelee suojautuvansa kilpailua vastaan eli jatkavansa käytännössä monopoliaan sittenkin, kun EU kieltää myös nykyisen sopimusmonopolin, juurikin petaa markkinaa suurelle ulkomaiselle rahalle. Koska markkinoille ei voi tulla kuin suurella rahalla, koska kotimaisessa omistuksessa ollut kalusto on hävitetty.

Antero

----------


## Matkalainen

> Oliko Espoon pysähdys bussilinkin Lentoasemalle takia alunperin syntynyt, ei siellä oikein muuta syytä ole ihmisen pysähtyä....


U-linja 540 Espoon keskuksesta lentoasemalle pysähtyy myös Leppävaarassa. Jos pysähdys olisi yksinomaan sen takia, se olisi luultavasti jo alun perin sijoitettu Leppävaaraan.

----------


## JaM

> Onnibus lähti siitä, että katsotaan, millä hintatasolla bussin saa täyteen, ja riittäkö se kannattavaan liiketoimintaan. Riitti.


Sulla on jotain sisäpiirin tietoa Onnibusin taloudesta kun voit sanoa toiminnan olevan kannattavaa? Itse suhtautuisin Onnibusiin vielä startupina, johon pumpataan sumeilematta silmittömät määrät pääomaa ulkomailta markkinaosuuksien valloitus mielessä. Kannattavuutta pähkittänee vasta myöhemmin ja sillä rajalla saattaa olla luvassa tuntuvia muutoksia koko toimintaan, joko lippujen hinnoittelun osalta tai sitten vuorotarjonnan osalta. Enkä itse lentäisi takapuolelleni vaikka jonain päivänä Skotlannissa tutkailtaisiin Onnibusiin sijoitetun pääoman tuottoa ja todettaisiin, että ei riitä - lopetetaan.

Ja vastaavasti, sinä päivänä kun Möttö ja Helke ilmoittavat, että Onnibus koko komeudessaan on siirtynyt heidän omistukseensa ja toiminta jatkuu kuten tähänkin asti niin täällä nousee hattu.

----------


## petteri

> Siis karkeasti, keskimääräinen lipunhinta voi olla 20 % entisestä, jos saadaan bussi täyteen. Aika hurja alennus!
> 
> Toinen osa Onnibussin oivallusta oli, että markkinoilla on erilaista maksuhalukkuutta. Normaalilla tulotasolla oleva on valmis maksamaan samasta matkasta enemmän kuin opiskelija tai eläkeläinen. Jotta voidaan tarjota kaikille, pitää olla erihintaisia lippuja. Ja kätevä tapa hintavaihteluun on myydä ensimmäinen lippu erittäin halvalla ja viimeinen kalliilla. Eikä se ollut Onnibussin suuri oivallus, vaan idea, joka kopioitiin lentoliikenteestä.
> 
> Meillä olisi Onnirail, jos tässä maassa ei olisi suojeltu poliittista ideologiaa ja muutamien henkilöiden ja pienten ryhmien etuja kansalaisten kustannuksella. Onnirail olisi soveltanut samaa hinnoittelua juniinsa. Ja olisi tuskin kilpaillut itsensä kanssa, kuten monopolissa oleva VR, jolla on oma bussiyhtiö. Jos karkeat arvioni henkilöjunan ja bussin kustannuksista pitävät edes suunnilleen paikkansa, Onnibussin soveltama bussin lipunhintataso olisi tervettä liiketoimintaa myös rautateillä  mutta paremmalla katteella kuin busseissa. Ja kun palvelu on parempi kuin samalla reitillä bussilla, hintatasoa voisi pitää korkeampanakin, ja saada silti junat täyteen.


Junamatkustamisen kysynnässä on toki hintajoustoa, mutta ihmisillä on myös rajallisesti aikaa ja liikkumistarpeita. Helsinki-Tampere väliä on varmaan mahdollista liikennöidä suurella volyymilla ja matalilla hinnoilla sekä luoda merkittävästi uutta kysyntää, mutta suurin osa Suomen joukkoliikennevirroista on hyvin keveitä ja näyttää olevan vielä keveitä myös näkyvissä olevassa tulevaisuudessa. 

Jo nykyisillä hinnoilla VR tekee todennäköisesti voittoa vain Helsingin lähiilikenteellä, Helsinki-Tampere välillä,  ja parhailla vuoroilla muutamalla muulla yhteysvälillä. Suurin osa kaukoliikenteen verkostosta on raskaasti tappiollista liikennöidä ja kustannuksia subventoidaan parhaimpien reittien tuloilla sekä joukkoliikennetuilla. 

Huomattavasti nykyistä markkinaehtoisemmassa ja kuluttajille edullisemmassa liikenteessä olisi edessä rautatieden kaukoliikenneverkoston karsinta sekä matalamman kysynnän linjojen vuorotiheyden että liikennöitävien rataosuuksien osalta. Vaikka nyt näyttää, että karsinta on edessä joka tapauksessa kun rautateiden tulopohja on rapautumassa jo ennen kuin kilpailu Tampere-keskusta - Helsinki-keskusta bussireitillä ja taksiliikenne on edes täysin vapautunut.

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 11:22 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 11:14 ----------




> Sulla on jotain sisäpiirin tietoa Onnibusin taloudesta kun voit sanoa toiminnan olevan kannattavaa? Itse suhtautuisin Onnibusiin vielä startupina, johon pumpataan sumeilematta silmittömät määrät pääomaa ulkomailta markkinaosuuksien valloitus mielessä.


Onnibus toimii käytännössä franchising konseptilla. Ulkomailta tulee softa, toiminnan pyörittämisen ohjeet ja Suomessa on yrityksellä hiukan lokaalia koordinointi- ja markkinointityötä. Ei ulkomailta tuollaiseen bisnekseen merkittävästi rahaa tule, vaan suuret investoinnit tulevat suomalaisilta alan franchising-yrittäjiltä. Franchising firma toki koordinoi kaluston hankintaa ja järjestää liising-rahoitusta, mutta saahan uutta kalustoa vastaan kuljetussektorilla muutenkin rahoitusta. Nyt rahoitus ja kalusto on vaan uudelle (tai vanhallekin) yrittäjälle helpommin saatavissa. Rahasampo vapaan kilpaillun bussiliikenne ei toki ole missään, vaan hyvin matalien katteiden ala, jossa vain tehokkaimmat yrittäjät pärjäävät.

----------


## Etika

> Yleisesti en myöskään oikein ymmärrä, mikä se kaukojunan lokero Suomessa voisi olla. Kun matkat ovat pitkiä, ne on mukavinta ja nopeinta tehdä lentokoneella. Sielläkin kilpailu pelaa osalla reiteistä ja hinnat ovat hyvin ystävälliset, ainakin jos voi varata ajoissa ja joustaa matkan ajankohdan suhteen. Ja jos on työmatka, aika on niin arvokasta, että lippukin voi maksaa enemmän. Joku sanoo ehkä tähän, että lentoasemia on vain vähän ja ihmisiä asuu muuallakin kuin niiden vieressä. Mutta kun junan vahvuus ei kuitenkaan ole se, että kerätään maitolaitureilta hippusia. Tietysti sitäkin voi junalla tehdä, mutta se lisää matka-aikaa entisestään eikä niistä pienistä puroista koskaan kerry riittävän vuolasta virtaa.


Oletkos seurannut viime aikoina Suomen sisäisten lentojen kehitystä? Helsinki-Oulu väliä lukuunottamatta maan sisäiset lennot saavat nykyisenkin VR:n toiminnan näyttämään rahantekokoneelta. Sekä lentokentät että lentoyhteydet tekevät isoja tappioita ja niitä pyöritetään lähinnä syöttöyhteytenä Helsinki-Vantaan liikenteelle. Toimiva vaihtoyhteys kaukojuniin Helsinki-Vantaalla todennäköisesti lopettaisi lentoliikenteen Suomen sisällä suurimpaan osaan Oulun eteläpuoleisia kaupunkeja. Ilmankin tuollasta vaihtomahdollisuutta se taitaa vähitellen olla edessä. Tuossa olisi junaliikenteen yksi potentiaalien kasvunpaikka Suomessa.

----------


## janihyvarinen

> Itse suhtautuisin Onnibusiin vielä startupina, johon pumpataan sumeilematta silmittömät määrät pääomaa ulkomailta markkinaosuuksien valloitus mielessä.


Pekka Möttö kommentoi hyvin muistaakseni Facebookin Joukkoliikenneuudistus-ryhmässä: Onnibussilla on edelleen myös suomalaisia pienomistajia. Lisäinjektiot pääomistajalta dilutoivat näiden omistusosuutta. Suomeksi sanottuna se tarkoittaa että jos Souter sijoittaa ekstraa, se syö pienomistajien prosenttiosuutta tulevista voitoista. Pienomistajilla on siis henkilökohtainen insentiivi välttää turhia pääomainjektioita eli saada toiminta mahdollisimman kannattavaksi ilman sellaisia. Tarkoituksella tappiolla ajaminen ei vaan sovi tähän kuvioon.

----------


## j-lu

> Oletkos seurannut viime aikoina Suomen sisäisten lentojen kehitystä? Helsinki-Oulu väliä lukuunottamatta maan sisäiset lennot saavat nykyisenkin VR:n toiminnan näyttämään rahantekokoneelta. Sekä lentokentät että lentoyhteydet tekevät isoja tappioita ja niitä pyöritetään lähinnä syöttöyhteytenä Helsinki-Vantaan liikenteelle. Toimiva vaihtoyhteys kaukojuniin Helsinki-Vantaalla todennäköisesti lopettaisi lentoliikenteen Suomen sisällä suurimpaan osaan Oulun eteläpuoleisia kaupunkeja. Ilmankin tuollasta vaihtomahdollisuutta se taitaa vähitellen olla edessä. Tuossa olisi junaliikenteen yksi potentiaalien kasvunpaikka Suomessa.


Tätähän se Suomi on: monopoleja, säätelyä ja subventioita päällekäisille toiminnoille. Sitten ihmetellään, kun ei ole varaa hoitaa lapsia ja vanhuksia, vaikka veroaste on törkyisen korkea, ja joku onnistuu tekemään bisnestä halpabusseilla.

Suomi säästyi taannoin Neuvostomiehitykseltä, joka oli tuuri. Huonompi tuuri oli sitten siinä, että Suomelta jäi saamatta puolivuosisatainen opetus ja kokemus yhteiskunta- ja talousjärjestelmästä, joka ei toimi.

----------


## samulih

Usein kuluttajakaupassa ihmiset pitävät nettikauppoja parempana kun kivijalan omistaja vain vetää taskuunsa voitot, samoin on joukkoliikenteessä, kuinkahan monella on numerot tiedossa että voi tehdä johtopäätöksiä siitä kuka huijaa ja ketä.

Ja kuitenkin kun ajattelee suomalaisten elintasoa, mikä ihme ihmiset ajaa Lidliin tai Onnibussiin kärvistelemään, onko se ainoastaan että on opettettu että kaikki huijaa, nämä on ne rehelliset....

----------


## zige94

> Jos lähdetään arvioimaan tehtävien vaativuutta millä vaan tasapainoisella ja nykyaikaisella työnvaativuusmittaristolla puhtaalta pöydältä niin bussin kuljettaminen on selvästi vaativampaa työtä kuin junan kuljettaminen. Bussin kuljettajan pitää esimerkiksi osata ohjata bussia tiellä, jossa paljon muuta liikennettä, samoin olosuhteet vaihtelevat. Tieympäristö on myös paljon vaarallisempi ja siellä tapahtuu paljon enemmän onnettomuuksia. Nykyään bussikuskin pitää myös osata rahastaa tai ainakin tarkastaa liput ja palvella asiakkaitakin.
> 
> Juna kulkee raiteilla ja kulunvalvonta pitää pääosin huolta, etteivät kuljettajien virheet pääse kumuloitumaan onnettomuuksiksi. Turvallisuusmielessä veturinkulljettajalla on toki vaativa tehtävä muistaa laittaa kulunvalvonta päälle, siinä on selvästi suurin mahdollisuus tehdä iso virhe, kun kulunvalvonnan käynnistystä ei ole vielä automatisoitu. Toki junaa pitää pitää liikkeellä, mutta on se esimerkiksi bussin ajamiseen verrattuna hyvin helppoa, ja mahdollisuudet tehdä onnettomuuksiin johtavia virheitä ovat tieliikenteeseen verrattuna kovin rajatut. Toisaalta pitää toki tähystää rataa ja joskus harvoin yllätyksellisesti jarruttaa jos radalla on ihminen tai este. 
> 
> Kun hyvin yksinkertaisia ammatteja on koko ajan automatisoitu ja junan kuljettamistakin on tekniikalla helpotettu, junankuljettajan työ alkaa nykyään olla jo yksi yksinkertaisimmista ja vähiten osaamista, koulutusta ja muita taitoja vaativista yleisistä ammateista, joka on vielä olemassa, ja kuitenkin ammatin palkka on erittäin korkea. Minusta yhteiskunnassa pitäisi olla keinoja vaikuttaa kaikkein hurjimpiin palkkavääristymiin ja korjata räikeimpiä palkkaepäsuhtia myös alaspäin, siitä huolimatta millainen historiallinen kehitys on nykytilanteeseen johtanut.


Kyllä veturinkuljettajan työ on kuitenkin vaikeampaa ja haastavampaa, vaikka automaatiikkaakin on enemmän kuin ennen. Veturinkuljettajalalla on paljon muuta asiaa opeteltavana, mitä bussinkuljettaja on opetellut jo ennestään autokoulussa mm.
Kuitenkin kiihtyvyydenasettelut, ei sitä tehot tapissa voida lähtee etenkään veturivetoisella suksimaan. Jarrutukset ja niiden tehojen säädöt, eri jarrutyypit, opastimet ja niiden luvut. Vaikka JKV on, niin kuljettajan on silti seurattava opastimia sekä merkkejä. Sitten kaikki merkit, mitä ei autokoulussa ole ollut, koska on rautatieliikenteelle omieen. Junat ovat selvästi busseja pitempiä ja painavempia, joten pysähtymiset vaativat keskittymistä, jotta pystyy oikeaan kohtaan ja tarpeeksi pitkälle laiturille pysähtyä. JKV:n ohjelmoiminen aina per juna ei ole mitään "painetaan tätä nappia ja valmis", vaan vaatii jarrupainotiedot, junan sn-tiedot ja muita näpyttelyjä. Kuljettajilla voi olla myös vaunujen kytkemistä tms., tosin niistä maksetaan omia lisiä jos kohdalle osuu. Ei se veturinkuljettaja koulutus ihan turhaan yli puolta vuotta harjoitteluineen ole (vrt. bussikuljettaja n. 2 kuukaudessa, jos olet 24v ja omaat väh. B-ajokortin).

----------


## j-lu

> Usein kuluttajakaupassa ihmiset pitävät nettikauppoja parempana kun kivijalan omistaja vain vetää taskuunsa voitot, samoin on joukkoliikenteessä, kuinkahan monella on numerot tiedossa että voi tehdä johtopäätöksiä siitä kuka huijaa ja ketä.


Sulla on nyt jotain jäänyt ymmärtämättä. Nettikauppa on kevyimmillään palvelimella pyörivä softa ja kasa sopimuksia. Kiinteät kustannukset on karsittu minimimiin. Sellainen sopii asiakkaalle, joka tietää mitä haluaa, tai on valmis selvittämään asian itse, eikä halua maksaa yrittäjän liiketiloista, varastosta tai jonkun mistään mitään tietämättömän asiakaspalvelijan palkkaa.

Kivijalkakauppiaat itkevät, kun on olivat pitkään ainoa vaihtoehto, kauppa kävi väkisinkin, mutta nyt internetin myötä heidän olisi kyettävä tuottamaan lisäarvoa, jolla tuotteiden väistämättä korkeamman hinnan pystyisi perustelemaan asiakkaille. Joiltain onnistuu, toisilta ei, monen pelastuksena on suomalainen, joka ei osaa tai halua käyttää internetiä ja toosaalta antaa arvoa sille sosiaaliselle tapahtumalle, jossa myyjä kettuilee, eikä osaa vastata kysymyksiin.




> Ja kuitenkin kun ajattelee suomalaisten elintasoa, mikä ihme ihmiset ajaa Lidliin tai Onnibussiin kärvistelemään, onko se ainoastaan että on opettettu että kaikki huijaa, nämä on ne rehelliset....


Lähinnä kait se, että ihmiset matkustelevat nykyään ja näin ollen joku suomalaisen ruuan verrattain kallis hinta ja huono laatu ei ole vain juttu lehdessä, vaan itse toistuvasti ulkomailla koettu asia.

----------


## Karosa

> (vrt. bussikuljettaja n. 2 kuukaudessa, jos olet 24v ja omaat väh. B-ajokortin).


Vähän nyt kyllä epäilen tätä tekstiä, missähän voi valmistua kahdessa kuukaudessa linja-autonkuljettajaksi B-kortilla tai edes BC-kortilla ja sanotaan että vaikkapa vielä kuorma-autonkuljettajan ammattipätevyys voimassa?  :Very Happy:

----------


## Ponteva

> Vähän nyt kyllä epäilen tätä tekstiä, missähän voi valmistua kahdessa kuukaudessa linja-autonkuljettajaksi B-kortilla tai edes BC-kortilla ja sanotaan että vaikkapa vielä kuorma-autonkuljettajan ammattipätevyys voimassa?


Kompataan, itsellä meni linja-autonkuljettajakoulutuksessa elokuun lopusta huhtikuun alkuun (pääsiäinen toi muutaman lisäpäivän) eli 7 kuukauden verran. Ja B-kortti oli pohjalla. C-kortti olisi lyhentänyt vain parin kolmen viikon verran.

----------


## tlajunen

> Ei se veturinkuljettaja koulutus ihan turhaan yli puolta vuotta harjoitteluineen ole


Koulutus on 11 kuukautta, josta n. 9 kuukautta on palkatonta teoriaa, kalustokoulutuksia ja ajo-opetusta, ja n 2 kuukautta palkallista ajoharjoittelua kokeneemman kuljettajan kanssa. Tämän jälkeen usein saadaan vielä lisää kalustokoulutuksia viikon tai parin verran, jos oppilaana ei ehditty kaikkia tarvittavia "kortteja" ajamaan.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Rantaradalla on helppo esimerkki mahdollisesta parannustoimesta. Nykyisellä aikataululla ja kierrolla (matka-aika 2 h ja kääntymisajat 2 x 1 h) kalustontarve on kuusi runkoa. Nopeuttamalla Helsingin ja Karjaan väli 50 minuuttiin voitaisiin kääntymisaika kutistaa 20 minuuttiin ja kalustontarvetta vähentää  yhdellä rungolla eli kuudenneksella. Nyt suunnitellut supistuksethan eivät vähennä tarvittavan kaluston määrää. Tällainen järjestely edellyttäisi lähiliikenteen aikataulujen vastaavaa tarkistusta kun kaukojunat kulkevat lähijunien seassa. Lyhyempi kääntymisaika edellyttäisi myös nykyistä parempaa liikennöintikuria aikataulussa pysymisen varmistamiseksi.
> Nopeutus on hyödyllinen, jos se keskitetään Karjaan itäpuolelle. Tällöin junakohtaukset Karjaalla ja Salossa pysyvät nykyisellään. Käytännössä tehostettu kalustonkierto edellyttää kaikkien runkojen olevan samanmittaisia, koska ruuhka-aikoihin osuvien lähtöjen tulee olla maksimimittaisia (5 vaunua?). Väistämättä hiljaisempien aikojen vuoroissa on tällöin väljempää. Dynaaminen hinnoittelu onkin tarkoitettu pienentämään tätä ongelmaa.


Täytyy muistaa että myös Hki-kirkkonummi välillä on löysää josta ainakin 5 minuutia voisi saada pois poistamalla tasoristeyksiä ja sallimalla 160 km/h vauhti ainakin suorilla esim Jorvaksen ja Mankin välillä tai Mäkkylän-Keran tai Huopalahden-Pasilan välillä. Lähijunienkin aikatauluja voisi tarkistaa, U ja S junat yhdistää sen jälkeen kun Mankin ja Luoman  seisakkeet lakkautetaan ja jos kalustona käytettäisiin Sm4 tai Sm5 junia. Pitkän päälle pitäisi kuitenkin kaupunkirataraiteita jatkaa Espoon keskukseen asti.

t. Rainer

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 22:32 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 21:37 ----------




> Kun matkat ovat lyhyitä, auton kilpailukykyä ei voita mikään  paitsi ehkä se, että lähtöpaikka ja kohde ovat ihan juna-asemien vieressä. Saman radan juna-asemien. Jos matka vie vaikka Kivenlahdesta Tampereelle taikka Lahdesta Itäkeskukseen, niin ei siinä paljon auta, että jossain on joku juna, jonka huippunopeus on enemmän kuin moottoritien 120 km/h. Autolla lähtö voi tapahtua sillä sekunilla kuin matkustaja tahtoo ja siirtymiin kuluva aika on minimissä. Täällä on mainittu meikäläinen kilometrikorvausjärjestelmäkin. Ei se houkuttele joukkoliikenteeseen. Junassa on tietysti mukavempaa kuin bussissa. Voi liikkua, voi käydä ravintolavaunussa, on enemmän jalkatilaa ja niin edelleen. Mutta mitä lyhyempi matka, sitä pienempi merkitys tuolla mukavuudella on.


En maalaisi noin synkkiä kuvia. Nyt suunnitellut vuorojen vähentämiset voidaan panna yleisen talouden taantuman piikkiin. 
Junissa kuten myös raitiovaunuissa on sellainen ominaisuus että ne herättävät ihmisissä sympaattisempia tunteita kuin bussi- auto- tai lentoliikenne. 1990-luvusta alkaen on saatu nähdä että kun jotain junavuoroja tai ainakin jos rataosuuksia on aiottu lakkauttaa, on synnytetty kansanliikkeitä junien pelastamiseksi.  Osa niistä ovat onnistuneet todella hyvin, kuten esim Kemijärven yöjunan säilyttämistä vaatineet. Myös muualta Euroopasta löytyy esimerkkejä, myös raitiotiepuolelta. Mutta onko bussi- tai lentovuorojen lakkauttamista vastaan syntynyt kansanliikkeitä? En ole kuullut. Esim Malmin lentokentän lakkauttamista vastaan protestoivat eivät halua säilyttä mitään reittilentoliikennettä vaan aioastaan oikeutta lentää yksityiskoneella Helsingistä, ja mun täytyy sanoa että Malmin kentästä meuhkaamisessa suuntaan ja toiseen ovat vastakkain vain eliitti ja "vihervasemmisto".

Täytyy sanoa myös että valtion autoveropolitiikka on vielä muutosvaiheessa. Satelliittipaikannukseen pohjautuva  kilometrivero nykyisen hankinta ja käytömaksujen korvaajana on ehditty tyrmätä, vaikka se olisi kaikkein oikeudenmukaisin. Jos se toteutettaisiin se ohjaisi ihmisiä laskemaan paljon tarkemmin millaisissa tilanteissa auto oikeasti on kannattavampi kuin joukkoliikenne.

t. Rainer

----------


## Admiral Observer

> Mutta onko bussi- tai lentovuorojen lakkauttamista vastaan syntynyt kansanliikkeitä? En ole kuullut.


Eikös Espoossa vastustettu mm. linjan 69 muutoksia ihan onnistuneestikin?
Kyllä muuttuvia reittejä ja aikatauluja vastustetaan monin eri tavoin (mm. Nokialla 30.6.2014 tapahtunutta muutosta) mutta mitä lasketaan kansanliikkeeksi? Adresseja kerätään ja aktiivit pommittavat päättäjiä.
Ehkä linja-autoliikenne ei ole niin "mediaseksikästä" että jokaisesta liikennöijän/liikenteen suunnittelijan/tilaajan ja asiakkaan/palvelun käyttäjän konfliktitilannetta ei julkaista "valtakunnanmediassa"?

----------


## vompatti

Ikävää, että VR on joutunut tällaiseen tilanteeseen. Uusia vaunuja on ollut pakko ostaa ja niihin on uponnut rahaa, mutta sitten niihin ei matkustajia riitäkään. Vaunujen romuttaminen ei enää tässä vaiheessa auta. Hiljaistenkin junavuorojen karsiminen vähentää matkustajia, sillä monet junamatkat ovat edestakaisia.

Puolessa junavuoroista on yli 20 % paikoista täytetty. Eikös VR:n pitänyt pyrkiä paikkojen täyttämiseen nykyisellä sekavalla hinnoittelumenetelmällä? Tämä voisi toimia, jos suosituimmat vuorot myytäisiin loppuun viikkoja etukäteen ja mattimyöhäiset joutuisivat ostamaan lippunsa huonomman ajan vuorolle. Näin se ei kuitenkaan ole, vaan vapaata kapasiteettia on joka lähdöllä. Olisiko parempi palauttaa vihreät lähdöt ja myydä niitä halvalla? Suosituimmat lähdöt kyllä saadaan myytyä kovaankin hintaan.

Hinnoittelua voisi uudistaa. Junaliikenne on erittäin pääomaintensiivistä ja muuttuvat kustannukset ovat pieniä verrattuna kiinteisiin kustannuksiin. Tällöin ei kannata uusia vaunuja seisottaa varikolla. Onko parempi myydä vitosella kuin jättää myymättä? Ehkä kannattaisi ensin myydä liput niille, jotka niistä haluavat maksaa, ja sitten koittaa saada lisämatkustajia halvemmalla (esim. kohdennetut tarjoukset Veturi-asiakkaille). Onnibussityyppinen "ensimmäiset matkustajat sisään halvimmalla" toimii vain, jos saa myytyä viimeiset paikat kalliiseen hintaan. Ikävää olisi kuljettaa sellaista ajoneuvoa, jossa olisi vain yksi maksanut matkustaja, ja hänkin kulkisi euron lipulla.

Joukkoliikenteeseen kuuluu se, että osa vuoroista ajetaan vajaatäytöllä. Mikä sitten on oikea prosenttiosuus? Mietitäänpä laivamatkustamista. Eckerö Line kuljetti heinäkuussa Tallinnan ja Helsingin välillä 180000 matkustajaa. Tämä on käsittääkseni 1450 matkustajaa vuoroa kohden. Aluksen kapasitetti on noin 2080 matkustajaa. Keskimääräinen täyttöaste oli siis 70 %. Voin hyvin uskoa, että suosituimmat vuorot ajettiin täysinä ja vastaavasti hiljaisin puolisko vuoroista puolillaan. Tämän paremmin tuskin asia voisi olla, ellei jotain asiakasryhmää saada matkustamaan vain hiljaisimmilla lähdöillä. Tietysti 50 % käyttöaste hiljaiseen aikaan on yli 2,5-kertainen verrattuna VR:n alle 20 % käyttöasteeseen, mutta laivaliikenteessä olikin vuoden huippukuukausi. VR:llä on tässä parannettavaa paljon.




> Yleisesti en myöskään oikein ymmärrä, mikä se kaukojunan lokero Suomessa voisi olla. Kun matkat ovat pitkiä, ne on mukavinta ja nopeinta tehdä lentokoneella.


Mielipiteitä on monenlaisia. Tiedän henkilön, joka matkusti Helsingistä Kuusamoon Oulun kautta bussilla. Jätetään bussiyhtiön nimi mainitsematta. Olisiko tähän kellään antaa mitään tilastoa jostain lentoliikenteen yhteysvälistä? Mikä on lentoliikenteen matkustajamäärä ja junaliikenteen matkustajamäärä?

----------


## petteri

> Mielipiteitä on monenlaisia. Tiedän henkilön, joka matkusti Helsingistä Kuusamoon Oulun kautta bussilla. Jätetään bussiyhtiön nimi mainitsematta. Olisiko tähän kellään antaa mitään tilastoa jostain lentoliikenteen yhteysvälistä? Mikä on lentoliikenteen matkustajamäärä ja junaliikenteen matkustajamäärä?


Helsinki-Oulu välillä oli lentoliikenteessä 2014 829 936 matkustajaa. Tänä vuonna Helsinki-Oulu välillä on ilmeisesti 860t- 890t matkustajaa, kun kasvua pukkaa. 

Paljonkohan junissa kulkee matkustajia tuolla välillä kun vaihtomatkustajia ei huomioida? Joka tapauksessa todella paljon vähemmän kuin lentokoneissa koska rautatietilaston 2015 (s.37) mukaan Oulun eteläpuolella oli vuonna 2014 865t, pohjoispuolella 585t matkustajaa ja itäpuolella 125t. Suurin osa etelästä tulevista matkustajista myös tulee muualta kuin Helsingistä ja suuri osa rautatiematkustajista jatkaa vielä Oulusta pohjoiseen. Olisikohan junissa Helsingin seudun ja Oulun seudun välillä 200t-300t matkustajaa? Vai löytyykö jostain tarkka luku?

----------


## Matkalainen

> Suurin osa kaukoliikenteen verkostosta on raskaasti tappiollista liikennöidä ja kustannuksia subventoidaan parhaimpien reittien tuloilla sekä joukkoliikennetuilla.


Tiedän, että hakkaan vain päätäni seinään, mutta yritetään nyt silti. Sulla varmaan on joku lähde tälle?




> Helsinki-Oulu välillä oli lentoliikenteessä 2014 829 936 matkustajaa. Tänä vuonna Helsinki-Oulu välillä on ilmeisesti 860t- 890t matkustajaa, kun kasvua pukkaa. 
> 
> Paljonkohan junissa kulkee matkustajia tuolla välillä kun vaihtomatkustajia ei huomioida? Joka tapauksessa todella paljon vähemmän kuin lentokoneissa koska rautatietilaston 2015 (s.37) mukaan Oulun eteläpuolella oli vuonna 2014 865t, pohjoispuolella 585t matkustajaa ja itäpuolella 125t. Suurin osa etelästä tulevista matkustajista myös tulee muualta kuin Helsingistä ja suuri osa rautatiematkustajista jatkaa vielä Oulusta pohjoiseen. Olisikohan junissa Helsingin seudun ja Oulun seudun välillä 200t-300t matkustajaa? Vai löytyykö jostain tarkka luku?


Unohdat - ilmeisen tarkoituksellisesti - sen, ettei Oulusta lentäen pääse Suomessa juuri muualle kuin Helsinkiin, mikä pakottaa kaikki kulkemaan Helsingin kautta. Junan etu taas on, että pääsee suoraan jostain muusta kaupungista Ouluun. Arvaamistasi matkustajamääristä voi siis päätellä tasan sen, että lentoyhteydet Oulun ja muun Suomen välillä rajoittuvat Helsinkiin.

----------


## petteri

> Tiedän, että hakkaan vain päätäni seinään, mutta yritetään nyt silti. Sulla varmaan on joku lähde tälle?


Eikö tuo ole ihan yleisesti tiedossa oleva asia, myös tällä foorumilla? VR:n matkustajaliikenteen tulos oli alkuvuodesta tappiolla. Toisaalta esimerkiksi Tampere-Helsinki välin on nykyhinnoittelulla pakko olla firmalle varsinainen kultakaivos, samoin kuin HSL liikenne. Ristisubventio tulee tuskin kenellekään yllätyksenä ja kun katsoo vaikka rautaietilastosta rautateiden matkustajamääriä ja hinnoittelua on helppo päätellä, että nykyään mitä ilmeisimmin suuren osan nykyisin liikennöidystä kaukoliikenneverkosta täytyy olla raskaasti tappiollista.

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 10:57 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 10:49 ----------




> Unohdat - ilmeisen tarkoituksellisesti - sen, ettei Oulusta lentäen pääse Suomessa juuri muualle kuin Helsinkiin, mikä pakottaa kaikki kulkemaan Helsingin kautta. Junan etu taas on, että pääsee suoraan jostain muusta kaupungista Ouluun. Arvaamistasi matkustajamääristä voi siis päätellä tasan sen, että lentoyhteydet Oulun ja muun Suomen välillä rajoittuvat Helsinkiin.


Vaikka tarkemmat luvut olisivat toki tarpeen, voi noista luvuista myös päätellä sen, että lentokone on selvä markkinajohtaja Helsingin ja Oulun seudun välisissä joukkoliikennematkoissa.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Eikös Espoossa vastustettu mm. linjan 69 muutoksia ihan onnistuneestikin?
> Kyllä muuttuvia reittejä ja aikatauluja vastustetaan monin eri tavoin (mm. Nokialla 30.6.2014 tapahtunutta muutosta) mutta mitä lasketaan kansanliikkeeksi? Adresseja kerätään ja aktiivit pommittavat päättäjiä.
> Ehkä linja-autoliikenne ei ole niin "mediaseksikästä" että jokaisesta liikennöijän/liikenteen suunnittelijan/tilaajan ja asiakkaan/palvelun käyttäjän konfliktitilannetta ei julkaista "valtakunnanmediassa"?


Se linja 69 taitaa kulkea Helsingin pohjoisosita keskustaan, se oli ensimmäinen bussilinja josta olen kuullut että kansalaisaktivismi olisi onnistunut säilyttämään. Espoon länsimetron aloitaessa vajaan vuoden päästä on ollut porua bussilinjojen muutossuunitelmista. Muutokset ovat kuitenkin koskeneet niin suurta osaa linjoja että mitään selkeää "pelastamiskohdetta" ei ole ollut johon kansalaisaktivismi olisi kykenevä näyttämään hampaansa. Mistän ei bussiliikene katoa vaan korvautuu muilla linjoilla, jotkut voittavat sillä, jotkut häviävät. Itse olen kyllä ihmetellyt että miksi pitää Espoossa mennä sorkkimaan niiden alueiden bussilinjoja, jotka ovat sisämaassa ja joiden matkustajille länsimetro ei ole mikään vaihtoehto minnekään pääsemiseksi?

Itse näkisin henkilöautoliikenteen lisääntymisen olevan syypää sekä juna että bussiliikenteen suosion vähenemiseen. Milloinkaan autoilu ei ole ollut niin halpaa kuin nyt. Hallituksen puuhat CO2 päästöjen vähentämiseksi on vain silmänlumetta koska ihmiset ostavat niin isoja autoja kuin mihin on varaa, ja hyvin monella on varaa painavaan citymaasturiin nykyään. Joukkoliikenteellä kulkeminen on nykyään ideologinen valinta. 

t. Rainer

----------


## 339-DF

> Itse olen kyllä ihmetellyt että miksi pitää Espoossa mennä sorkkimaan niiden alueiden bussilinjoja, jotka ovat sisämaassa ja joiden matkustajille länsimetro ei ole mikään vaihtoehto minnekään pääsemiseksi?


Siksi että metro nielee niin uskomattomat määrät rahaa, eikä kaikkea voida siirtää lipunhintoihin. YLE:n sivuille tuli aamulla uutinen Helsingistä. Kun kaupunginhallitus, joka jätti asian pöydälle, ei tahdo nostaa lippujen hintoja kahdessa vuodessa lähemmäs 20 %:lla, niin toinen vaihtoehto on sitten liikenteen mittava karsinta, että saadaan metro maksettua. Harva metron kannattaja tätä ymmärsi silloin, kun asioista päätettiin. Vastustajat  no eihän hörhöjä tarvii kuunnella. http://yle.fi/uutiset/hsln_lippujen_...ajille/8270014

Tämä lipunhintarumba on seurausta siitä, että kunnat ovat päättäneet kierrättää näitä investointirahoja HSL:n kautta, eli erään foorumilla kirjoittavan ja HSL:ssä työskentelevän sanoin, "HSL maksaa osan investoinneista". Oikeasti tuo merkitsee sitä, että kunnat tilittävät rahat höselille, joka sitten maksaa niillä hankkeiden lainoja pois. Jos eivät tilitä, ainoa keino höselilel on yrittää saada ne rahat lipputuloina, mikä johtaa absurdeihin lipunhintoihin.

En tiedä miksi tuo on noin tehty, ehkä siksi että HSL:lle tulisi jollain tavalla valtaa päättää niistä investoinneista tai edes ottaa kantaa siihen, mikä on järkevää ja mikä ei. Se on sikäli hassua, että eihän HSL:ltä kuitenkaan ole mitään kysytty. Kunnat rakentavat mitä lystäävät ja ilmoittavat sitten höselille, että sopii ajaa meidän radalla. Vaikea olisi kuvitella että kuntayhtymässä asetuttaisiin esimerkiksi tukemaan Kivenlahden metroa  sen valmistuessa karistaan sitten loputkin Espoon joukkoliikenteestä pois, että on varaa maksaa se.

Oikea ratkaisu tässä olisi palata vanhaan, jolloin hyötyjä maksaa infrahankkeet. Kunta rakentaa, kunta maksaa. Jos Espoo haluaa rakentaa Kivenlahteen metron, jotta se saa enemmän rahaa myydessään tontteja Suomenojalla, niin onhan se vähän erikoista, että se metrolasku maksatetaan vantaalaisella bussimatkustajalla.

----------


## tlajunen

> Toisaalta esimerkiksi Tampere-Helsinki välin on nykyhinnoittelulla pakko olla firmalle varsinainen kultakaivos, *samoin kuin HSL liikenne*.


Lähde HSL-liikenteen kultakaivoksisuudelle?

----------


## j-lu

> Lähde HSL-liikenteen kultakaivoksisuudelle?


http://hsl01.hosting.documenta.fi/ko...015393-2-1.PDF

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Siksi että metro nielee niin uskomattomat määrät rahaa, eikä kaikkea voida siirtää lipunhintoihin. YLE:n sivuille tuli aamulla uutinen Helsingistä. Kun kaupunginhallitus, joka jätti asian pöydälle, ei tahdo nostaa lippujen hintoja kahdessa vuodessa lähemmäs 20 %:lla, niin toinen vaihtoehto on sitten liikenteen mittava karsinta, että saadaan metro maksettua. Harva metron kannattaja tätä ymmärsi silloin, kun asioista päätettiin. Vastustajat  no eihän hörhöjä tarvii kuunnella. http://yle.fi/uutiset/hsln_lippujen_...ajille/8270014
> 
> Tämä lipunhintarumba on seurausta siitä, että kunnat ovat päättäneet kierrättää näitä investointirahoja HSL:n kautta, eli erään foorumilla kirjoittavan ja HSL:ssä työskentelevän sanoin, "HSL maksaa osan investoinneista". Oikeasti tuo merkitsee sitä, että kunnat tilittävät rahat höselille, joka sitten maksaa niillä hankkeiden lainoja pois. Jos eivät tilitä, ainoa keino höselilel on yrittää saada ne rahat lipputuloina, mikä johtaa absurdeihin lipunhintoihin.


Tuli raju korotustarve osittain mulle yllätyksenä mutta olen ymmärtänyt että kun vyöhykejaottelua muutetaan, osalla matkat halpenee, mutta ilmeisesti suurimmalla osalla kallistuu. Minun kohdallani halpenisi, jos vyöhykeuudistus siis toteutuu. Sitten vasta sanon viimeisen sanan kun näen lopullisen lipunhinnan. 




> En tiedä miksi tuo on noin tehty, ehkä siksi että HSL:lle tulisi jollain tavalla valtaa päättää niistä investoinneista tai edes ottaa kantaa siihen, mikä on järkevää ja mikä ei. Se on sikäli hassua, että eihän HSL:ltä kuitenkaan ole mitään kysytty. Kunnat rakentavat mitä lystäävät ja ilmoittavat sitten höselille, että sopii ajaa meidän radalla. Vaikea olisi kuvitella että kuntayhtymässä asetuttaisiin esimerkiksi tukemaan Kivenlahden metroa  sen valmistuessa karistaan sitten loputkin Espoon joukkoliikenteestä pois, että on varaa maksaa se.
> 
> Oikea ratkaisu tässä olisi palata vanhaan, jolloin hyötyjä maksaa infrahankkeet. Kunta rakentaa, kunta maksaa. Jos Espoo haluaa rakentaa Kivenlahteen metron, jotta se saa enemmän rahaa myydessään tontteja Suomenojalla, niin onhan se vähän erikoista, että se metrolasku maksatetaan vantaalaisella bussimatkustajalla.


Helpommin tällaisista ohareista päästääisiin eroon jos Helsingin, Espoon, Vantaan ja Kauniaisten kaupungit yhdistettäisiin, ja katsottaisiin kokonaisuuksia, niin päätöksenteko selkiintyisi, ja isoista infra- ja asuntohankkeista toteutuisivat aina ne jotka juuri sinä ajankohtqna on järkevin toteuttaa ja odottaa vuoroaan. Onhan se selvä että Espoo näki Kivenlahden metrossa ja Suomenojasta pois siirtyvän jätevedenpuhdistamossa mahdollisuuden  kaappata Suomenojaan ne asukkaat jotka muuten ehkä muuttaisivat Laajasaloon, kun Helsinki on vatuloinut 15 vuotta Laajasalon yhteyden kanssa. 

t. Rainer

----------


## Etika

> Se linja 69 taitaa kulkea Helsingin pohjoisosita keskustaan, se oli ensimmäinen bussilinja josta olen kuullut että kansalaisaktivismi olisi onnistunut säilyttämään.


Tuo linjan 69:n muutoksen vastustus ja toisaalta se "säilytys" oli aika surkuhupaisa episodi. Pääsaavutus oli siis, että linjan numero säilyi 69:nä eikä vaihtunut 72:een. Itse linjaahaan ei oltu lopettamassa vaan paikoitellen linjaamassa uudelleen ja numero vaihtamassa. Ison kohun jälkeen HSL teki minimaalisen muutoksen tulevaan reittiin ja ilmoitti, että numero pysyy 69:nä. Tähän sitten on oltu hyvin tyytyväisiä ja sitä on pidetty isona kansalaisaktivismin voittona.

Eli koko kohu oli käytännössä turhaa (linjaa ei oltu lopettamassa) ja se saatu voitto oli vielä mitättömämpi. Jos haluaa linjan uudelleennumeroinnin peruuttamista pitää isona saavutuksena, niin silloin tuota voi pitää jonkunlaisena tuloksena. Muuten sitä ei kannata käyttää esimerkkinä muusta kuin kuinka irrationaalisista ja yhdentekevistä asioista voidaan saada potkaistua kansalaisaktivismia ja kuinka irti muutoksista niiden puuhaajat yleensä ovat.

----------


## 339-DF

> Eli koko kohu oli käytännössä turhaa (linjaa ei oltu lopettamassa) ja se saatu voitto oli vielä mitättömämpi. Jos haluaa linjan uudelleennumeroinnin peruuttamista pitää isona saavutuksena, niin silloin tuota voi pitää jonkunlaisena tuloksena. Muuten sitä ei kannata käyttää esimerkkinä muusta kuin kuinka irrationaalisista ja yhdentekevistä asioista voidaan saada potkaistua kansalaisaktivismia ja kuinka irti muutoksista niiden puuhaajat yleensä ovat.


Voi sitä myös käyttää hyvänä esimerkkinä virkamiesviekkaudesta. Kun viedään huomio toisaalle, voidaan rauhassa toteuttaa ne pääasiat. Muistatteko ratikkalinjastosuunnitelman blogin? Sinnehän blogisti heitti koepalloina sellaisia ns. mielettömiä ideoita, joista kansa sai sitten meuhkata sydämensä kyllyydestä samaan aikaan kun virkamiehet rauhassa veivät suunnitelmaa kohti toteutusta. Silloin, kun virkamiesten todellinen tavoite on ihan hyvä, tuo menettelytapa on ihan järkevä. Tavoite saavutetaan ja kansa pysyy tyytyväisenä, kun luulee vaikuttaneensa.

----------


## tlajunen

> http://hsl01.hosting.documenta.fi/ko...015393-2-1.PDF


Dokumentti on siis tarjous HSL-liikenteen hoitamiseksi 2021 tai 2022 asti. Ymmärrän sanalla "kultakaivos" sitä, että toiminnan kate on korkea. Dokumentissa ei suoraan sanota missään (en ainakaan löytänyt, kertonet mikäli missasin) katteen suuruuksista sen koommin ennen säästötoimenpiteitä tai sen jälkeen.

Hinnat ovat kustannuksia HSL:lle. Palvelun tuotantokustannuksia ei ole euromääräisesti missään, joten sitä myöten katekin jää pimentoon.

Kerrothan, mitä ymmärsin väärin, mikäli ymmärsin väärin.

----------


## Autoton espoolainen

Voi voi, miten asiantuntematonta ja teknisiin detaljeihin keskittyvää tämän jlf-viestiketjun keskustelu onkaan ollut siihen verrattuna, kun Demokraatti-lehti pyysi kannanottoja VR:n tilanteesta kaikkitietäviltä joukkoliikenteen huippu-eksperteiltä eli kansanedustajilta Antti Lindtman, Katja Taimela ja Harry Wallin.

Sillä heiltähän tietenkin löytyy se ehdoton totuus VR:n tilanteen syistä, eli kaikki VR:n ongelmathan johtuvat siitä, että Suomen kansa äänesti viime eduskuntavaaleissa aivan väärin, minkä vuoksi hallitusvaltaan päässeet city-keskustalaiset liikenneministeri Bernerin johdolla ovat nyt jo parin kuukauden hallitusvastuun aikana ehtineet tuhoamaan VR:n (ja Wallinin mukaan tietysti myös VR:n oma johto on täysin osaamatonta ja kokematonta rautatieliikenteen johtamisessa).

http://demokraatti.fi/sdpn-lindtman-...alkumetreilla/
http://demokraatti.fi/kansanedustaja...elta-alueilla/
http://demokraatti.fi/sdpn-kansanedu...a-kokematonta/

Sillä kyllähän kaikki täällä maailmassa olisikin noin selkeää ja yksinkertaista, jos pystyisi tuollaisten ammattipoliitikkojen tapaan katsomaan kaikkea vain oman puolueen värittämien silmälasien läpi sekä kuuntelemaan asiat puoluekorvatulppien suodattamina (eikä tämä kommentti siis koske ainoastaan näiden kansanedustajien puoluetta vaan samaa ominaisuutta löytyy valitettavasti likimain jokaisen muunkin ryhmän poliittisen teatterin retoriikan roolihenkilöiltä).

----------


## TuomasLehto

Olin juuri aikeissa kiittää tähän ketjuun kirjoittaneita, koska itse ainakin olen tässä matkan varrella oppinut yhtä ja toista. Voi sen kai noinkin tehdä!  :Smile:

----------


## 339-DF

> Helpommin tällaisista ohareista päästääisiin eroon jos Helsingin, Espoon, Vantaan ja Kauniaisten kaupungit yhdistettäisiin, ja katsottaisiin kokonaisuuksia, niin päätöksenteko selkiintyisi, ja isoista infra- ja asuntohankkeista toteutuisivat aina ne jotka juuri sinä ajankohtqna on järkevin toteuttaa ja odottaa vuoroaan. Onhan se selvä että Espoo näki Kivenlahden metrossa ja Suomenojasta pois siirtyvän jätevedenpuhdistamossa mahdollisuuden  kaappata Suomenojaan ne asukkaat jotka muuten ehkä muuttaisivat Laajasaloon, kun Helsinki on vatuloinut 15 vuotta Laajasalon yhteyden kanssa.


Näistä pääsisi eroon myös hoitamalla asiat kuten ennenkin. Kunta rakentaa ja maksaa. Ei sekoiteta Höseliä siihen.

Joku Kivenlahden metro voi olla Espoon gryndereiden näkökulmasta järkevä hanke, mutta Höselin näkökulmasta taloudellinen katastrofi. Silloin se pitää maksattaa niillä gryndereillä eikä sipoolaisilla kuukausilippulaisilla.

----------


## j-lu

> Kerrothan, mitä ymmärsin väärin, mikäli ymmärsin väärin.


Et varsinaisesti ymmärtänyt väärin ja sekin on ihan hyvä alku!

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Näistä pääsisi eroon myös hoitamalla asiat kuten ennenkin. Kunta rakentaa ja maksaa. Ei sekoiteta Höseliä siihen.


No niin sen pitää kyllä mennä. Kunnan kuulu nostaa subventioastetta sille tasolle että aiheettoman suurista lipunkorotuksista voidaan välttää. 

t. Rainer

----------


## Matkalainen

> Eikö tuo ole ihan yleisesti tiedossa oleva asia, myös tällä foorumilla? VR:n matkustajaliikenteen tulos oli alkuvuodesta tappiolla. Toisaalta esimerkiksi Tampere-Helsinki välin on nykyhinnoittelulla pakko olla firmalle varsinainen kultakaivos, samoin kuin HSL liikenne. Ristisubventio tulee tuskin kenellekään yllätyksenä ja kun katsoo vaikka rautaietilastosta rautateiden matkustajamääriä ja hinnoittelua on helppo päätellä, että nykyään mitä ilmeisimmin suuren osan nykyisin liikennöidystä kaukoliikenneverkosta täytyy olla raskaasti tappiollista.


Ei, ei ole yleisessä tiedossa oleva asia. VR on tehnyt tappiota tänä vuonna, se on totta, mutta loppu on omaa päätelmääsi, ja sen loogisuudesta on jo aiemmin nähty viitteitä.




> Vaikka tarkemmat luvut olisivat toki tarpeen, voi noista luvuista myös päätellä sen, että lentokone on selvä markkinajohtaja Helsingin ja Oulun seudun välisissä joukkoliikennematkoissa.


Kaikki muun Suomen ja Oulun välillä matkaavat lentomatkustajat pakotetaan matkustamaan Helsingin ja Oulun välillä. Toisin sanoen Helsingin ja Oulun välisissä lentomatkustajissa on myös paljon niitä, jotka matkustavat jotain muuta väliä. Yhtä rehellistä olisi laskea kaikki junalla Ouluun saapuvat Helsingistä asti matkustaviksi.




> Itse olen kyllä ihmetellyt että miksi pitää Espoossa mennä sorkkimaan niiden alueiden bussilinjoja, jotka ovat sisämaassa ja joiden matkustajille länsimetro ei ole mikään vaihtoehto minnekään pääsemiseksi?


339-DF lienee ainakin osin oikeassa omassa analyysissään, mutta yksi syy on myös historiallinen. Koskaan ennen ei ole Espoon linjastoa suunniteltu kokonaisuutena, ja päällekkäisyyksiä ja kummallisuuksia on helppo karsia nyt, kun kaikki joutuvat joka tapauksessa totuttelemaan uusiin reitteihin ja numeroihin.

----------


## petteri

> Ei, ei ole yleisessä tiedossa oleva asia. VR on tehnyt tappiota tänä vuonna, se on totta, mutta loppu on omaa päätelmääsi, ja sen loogisuudesta on jo aiemmin nähty viitteitä.


Kiitos, kiitos! Hienoa, että sinäkin osaat arvostaa loogista ajattelua!  :Wink:   Kun VR:n yksityiskohtaiset talousluvut eivät ole julkista tietoa on päätteleminen tai laskeminen oletusten perusteella ainoita tapoja tehdä arvioita.




> Kaikki muun Suomen ja Oulun välillä matkaavat lentomatkustajat pakotetaan matkustamaan Helsingin ja Oulun välillä. Toisin sanoen Helsingin ja Oulun välisissä lentomatkustajissa on myös paljon niitä, jotka matkustavat jotain muuta väliä. Yhtä rehellistä olisi laskea kaikki junalla Ouluun saapuvat Helsingistä asti matkustaviksi.


Kyllä ulkomaille kyllä jonkinlainen osuus Oulun ja Helsingin välisistä matkustajista jatkaa, mutta vaihdolliset lentomatkat muusta Suomesta Ouluun menevät jo kovin harvinaisiksi, kun sellaiset yhteydet ovat harvoin järin kilpailukykyisiä ajassa (pl. Turku) tai kustannuksissa. Valtaosa Helsinki-Oulu lentoliikenteestä kuitenkin on kaiken järjen mukaan nimenomaan liikennettä Helsingin seudun ja Oulun seudun välillä. Toisin on junan osalta, joka palvelee sitten enemmän sellaisia henkilöitä, jotka eivät lähde liikkeelle Helsinki-Vantaan läheisyydestä ja jossa suuri osa Oulun eteläpuolen matkustajavirrasta vielä jatkaa matkaa junalla, joko samalla tai viereiselle raiteelle parkkeeratulla, kauemmas pohjoiseen.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Sulla on jotain sisäpiirin tietoa Onnibusin taloudesta kun voit sanoa toiminnan olevan kannattavaa? Itse suhtautuisin Onnibusiin vielä startupina, johon pumpataan sumeilematta silmittömät määrät pääomaa ulkomailta markkinaosuuksien valloitus mielessä.


Ei mulla ole sisäpiiritietoa Onnibussista. Ihan vain ulkoista tietoa joukkoliikenteen taloudesta yleensä. Sen perusteella voi laskea bussin tai junan välittömät kustannukset. Ja niiden perusteella todeta, että tiedossa olevilla lipunhinnoilla syntyy riittävä marginaali tulojen je menojen välille.

Kannattavuus on tietenkin suhteellinen käsite. Esimerkiksi VR:n tapauksessa tilinpäätöksen mukaan ei kannata ajella junia ollenkaan, kun kerran se näytetään tappiollisena ja sijoitustoiminta tuottavana. Kannattaa antaa potkut lipunmyyjille ja junahenkilökunnalle ja palkata tilalle meklari. Varsinkin, jos omistaja sanoo, ettei se voi puuttua siihen, mitä yhtiönsä tekee. Mutta ei totuus ihan tällainenkaan ole.

Onnibus on sikäli startup, että se on juuri investoinut isoon määrään busseja. Firman sivuilla kerrottiin juuri 6 M:n hankinnasta. Tällainen kasvu edellyttää rahoitusta. Ja rahoittaja edellyttää uskoa siihen, että firman konsepti toimii ainakin noin 12 vuotta, mikä riittänee, että saa rahat takaisin ostetuista busseista.

Mutta vapaassa markkinatilanteessa kuka hyvänsä muukin voi ostaa Astromegoja, panna pystyyn nettikaupan jossa on algoritmi laskemassa lipunhintoja menekin mukaan, ja tehdä kuljettajalle tablettisovelluksen lipuntarkastusta ja asiakapalvelua varten. Onnibussilla ei ole yksinoikeutta siihen, mitä se tekee. VR:llä on. Siksi en ymmärrä, miksi Onnibus on niin monille pahis ja VR puolijumala, jonka toimintaa ei saa arvostella. Otetaan nyt esimerkiksi vaikka ay-liike. Aggressiivista kampanjointia vastaan firmaa, joka kasvattaa linja-autoliikennettä, pelkkää hymistelyä, kun VR ilmoittaa tuhansista irtisanomisista.




> Kaikki muun Suomen ja Oulun välillä matkaavat lentomatkustajat pakotetaan matkustamaan Helsingin ja Oulun välillä. Toisin sanoen Helsingin ja Oulun välisissä lentomatkustajissa on myös paljon niitä, jotka matkustavat jotain muuta väliä.  Yhtä rehellistä olisi laskea kaikki junalla Ouluun saapuvat Helsingistä asti matkustaviksi.


Oulun juna- ja lentomatkustajien vertaamisessa ei ole mitään mieltä, kuten kirjoitit. Eiköhän ole aika luonnollista, että juuri HelsinkiOulu -välillä lentäminen on suositumpaa kuin junassa matkustaminen. Oli hintataso mitä hyvänsä, kun matka-aikaero on luokkaa 200 %. Myös muiden pisteiden kuin Helsingin ja Oulun väliä tosiasiassa matkustaville lentäminen, jopa Helsingin kautta kiertäen, on käytännössä ainoa vaihtoehto. Kun junallakin käy samalla tavoin, että etelän kautta joudut kiertämään.

Sattuipa tässä jokin aika sitten, että junat pohjoiseen lähtivät Tikkurilasta väärässä järjestyksessä, ja Itä-Suomeen suuntaavaan junaan matkalla ollut asiakas lippuineen nousi vahingossa Oulun junaan. Hyvällä palvelulla asiakkaan olisi voinut tiputtaa poikkeuksellisesti Riihimäelle, vaikka se ei ollut Oulun junan pysähdyspaikka, kun kerran myöhässä ollut itäsuomalainen oli tulossa perässä. Asiakas olisi päässyt oikeaan junaan. Nyt asiakas joutui ostamaan lisälipun, koska sai kiertää määränpäähänsä Oulun kautta. Ja luokkaa 6 tuntia myöhässä.

Antero

----------


## Lari Nylund

> Sattuipa tässä jokin aika sitten, että junat pohjoiseen lähtivät Tikkurilasta väärässä järjestyksessä, ja Itä-Suomeen suuntaavaan junaan matkalla ollut asiakas lippuineen nousi vahingossa Oulun junaan. Hyvällä palvelulla asiakkaan olisi voinut tiputtaa poikkeuksellisesti Riihimäelle, vaikka se ei ollut Oulun junan pysähdyspaikka, kun kerran myöhässä ollut itäsuomalainen oli tulossa perässä. Asiakas olisi päässyt oikeaan junaan. Nyt asiakas joutui ostamaan lisälipun, koska sai kiertää määränpäähänsä Oulun kautta. Ja luokkaa 6 tuntia myöhässä.
> 
> Antero


Tämän on siis täytynyt tapahtua ennen 3.9.2006, jolloin itäsuomalaiset lopettivat kulkemisen Riihimäen kautta..?

Näissä ylimääräisissä pysähdyksissä on aina kaksi puolta. Palveletko hyvin yhtä asiakasta, joka on noussut syystä tai toisesta väärään junaan (kyljessä lukee Oulu - kai se tarkoittaa Joensuu) vai jätätkö junallisen asiakkaita myöhään ylimääräisellä pysähdyksellä..? Niin tai näin, joku ei ole tyytyväinen lopputulokseen kuitenkaan.

Esimerkissä hämmästyttää "matkustaminen Oulun kautta". Jos itään on menossa ja Oulun junaan nousee, niin korkeintaan Tampereen kautta siinä joutuu kiertämään ja matka-aikaa tulee lisää pari-kolme tuntia. Ehkä ens kerralla lukee tarkemmin minne juna on menossa...

----------


## petteri

> Oulun juna- ja lentomatkustajien vertaamisessa ei ole mitään mieltä, kuten kirjoitit. Eiköhän ole aika luonnollista, että juuri HelsinkiOulu -välillä lentäminen on suositumpaa kuin junassa matkustaminen. Oli hintataso mitä hyvänsä, kun matka-aikaero on luokkaa 200 %. Myös muiden pisteiden kuin Helsingin ja Oulun väliä tosiasiassa matkustaville lentäminen, jopa Helsingin kautta kiertäen, on käytännössä ainoa vaihtoehto. Kun junallakin käy samalla tavoin, että etelän kautta joudut kiertämään.


Suomessa on paljon reittejä, joilla melkein kukaan ei käytä joukkoliikennettä. Jos ei olla Helsinki-Vantaan lähellä tai pääradan vaikutuspiirissä, henkilöauton markkinaosuus Oulun matkoista ei jää montaa pinnaa alle 100 %. Vaikka jokunen kaukobussi toki kulkee yhä myös.

----------


## hylje

> Helpommin tällaisista ohareista päästääisiin eroon jos Helsingin, Espoon, Vantaan ja Kauniaisten kaupungit yhdistettäisiin, ja katsottaisiin kokonaisuuksia, niin päätöksenteko selkiintyisi, ja isoista infra- ja asuntohankkeista toteutuisivat aina ne jotka juuri sinä ajankohtqna on järkevin toteuttaa ja odottaa vuoroaan.


Hahaha ei. Mitä oikeasti tapahtuu on se, että suurkunnalla on varaa vielä isompiin huteihin kuin Länsimetroon. Päätöksenteko kun keskittyy edelleen kuntaorganisaatioiden yhdistyessä, ja samalla hankekokokin nousee. Miksi vaivautua nyhräämään täydennysrakentamissörsselin kanssa kun voi aluerakentaa Espoon metsiin? Ei rikkaiden kaupunginosien valtuutetuilla miehitettyä megavaltuustoa muutenkaan kiinnosta, mitä edullisia ja tehokkaita pikkuprojekteja Jakomäen eduksi voisi tehdä. Jakomäen valtuustoa voisi kiinnostaa: kuntakokoa pitäisi päinvastoin pienentää, niin päätöksenteko pysyy lähellä asukkaita koko kaupunkialueella.




> Näistä pääsisi eroon myös hoitamalla asiat kuten ennenkin. Kunta rakentaa ja maksaa. Ei sekoiteta Höseliä siihen.


Hösselillä olisi ihan hyvä olla vastuu kuntienvälisistä liikenneprojekteista bussi-infraa myöten. Kunnat rakentavat sitten omat juttunsa omaan käyttöönsä, ja HSL maksaa niiden käytöstä vuokraa ajamalleen liikenteelle. Erilaisilla hankkeilla on eri tavoitteet, joten niillä on hyvä olla eri vastuuorganisaatio.

----------


## j-lu

> Kiitos, kiitos! Hienoa, että sinäkin osaat arvostaa loogista ajattelua!   Kun VR:n yksityiskohtaiset talousluvut eivät ole julkista tietoa on päätteleminen tai laskeminen oletusten perusteella ainoita tapoja tehdä arvioita.


Tähän voisi vielä lisätä, kun aiheesta kerran tuli saivartelua ja sössötystä, että lähiliikenteen "kultakaivoksisuus" VRlle ei ole ainoastaan tämän palstan diletanttien logiikkaa ja päättelyä, vaan saman on melko suorasanaisesti todennut mm. Vepsäläinen Oden blogissa ja lisäksi VRleaksin kertoma ja vuotama viittaa samaan suuntaan.

Kukin on vapaa uskomaan mihin hyvänsä. Täysjärkinen ihminen menee faktan puuttuessa todennäköisyyksillä. Olisi kiva kuulla näiltä vr-faneilta ja palkollisilta perusteluja siihen suuntaan, miksi lähiliikenne ei ole VRlle hyvä bisnes, eikä pelkkää saivartelua lukujen puuttumisesta.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Kukin on vapaa uskomaan mihin hyvänsä. Täysjärkinen ihminen menee faktan puuttuessa todennäköisyyksillä. Olisi kiva kuulla näiltä vr-faneilta ja palkollisilta perusteluja siihen suuntaan, miksi lähiliikenne ei ole VRlle hyvä bisnes, eikä pelkkää saivartelua lukujen puuttumisesta.


Aivan, kukin saa uskoa mitä haluaa. Mutta uskominen ei ole tietämistä. Vaikka tietoa pimitetään, tietoa on saatavilla. Ja saatavilla olevan tiedon avulla voi myös arvioida, miten asiat todennäköisesti ovat. Tämä on parempaa kuin uskominen.

Liikennöinti kulkuvälineillä tapahtuu koko lailla samalla tavoin, oli kulkuneuvon nimi bussi, auto tai juna. Se ei vaikuta, kuka junaa operoi. Kustanukset muodostuvat investoinnista, kunnossapidosta, energiasta ja muista kulutustarpeista sekä henkilökunnasta. Vaikka VR-Yhtymä ei kerro omia numeroitaan, käytännössä nämä kaikki pystyy selvittämään julkisista lähteistä. Sekä sen, miten paljon ajetaan. Sen voi laskea vaikka aikatauluista. Niinpä voi laskea arvion siitä, mitä junaliikenteen pyörittämien VR:lle maksaa. Ja sitä voi verrata siihen, mitä HSL kertoo siitä liikenteestä maksavansa. Saatua numeroa voi sitten nimittää kuvainnollisesti esimerkiksi kultakaivokseksi tai hyväksi businekseksi.

Jos jollain on usko, että kultakaivos tai hyvä busines ovat vääriä kuvaelmia, uskoaan voi ja kannattaa perustella. Sillä ei ole paljon painoarvoa vain väittää, että asia on toisin, koska itse niin uskoo.




> Tämän on siis täytynyt tapahtua ennen 3.9.2006, jolloin itäsuomalaiset lopettivat kulkemisen Riihimäen kautta..?


Tämä sattui viime viikolla. Siinä olen tosiaan väärässä, että eihän onneton junaan erehtyjä enää Riihimäeltä omaan junaansa voinut päästä. Mutta luultavasti jonnekin itäsuomalaiselle asemalle olisi päässyt nopeammin ottamalla paikkuri Lahteen ja sitten seuraavaan itäsuomalaiseen Lahdesta. Konnari kyllä selvitti varmaankin parhaan mahdollisen yhteyden, kun oltiin junassa, joka ajoi Riksun kohdalla noin 35 km/h, mutta ei pysähtynyt ennen kuin Tampereella. Minusta tästä nopeudesta pysähtyminen yhden matkustajan ulos päästämiseksi ei ole kellekään kiusa, koska hidastus on niin vähäinen, että se ei viivästytä lähtöaikaa Tampereelta. Ja tämä arvio tietäen hyvin, että ratatyöt viivästyttävät näitä junia päivittäin, mikä johtaa siihen, että saapumiset tampereelle vaihtelevat lähes aina 510 min myöhässäoloon.

Mutta ei tämän jutun pointti nyt ollut se, otetaanko ylimääräinen pysähdys vai ei, vaan se, että kun ei ole poikittaisliikennettä, niin Itä-Suomeen voi pääradalta päästä kahdelta asemalta, Tikkurilasta ja Oulusta. Pääseehän Tampereeltakin itään päin, mutta ei näköjään riittävästi.




> Hösselillä olisi ihan hyvä olla vastuu kuntienvälisistä liikenneprojekteista bussi-infraa myöten. Kunnat rakentavat sitten omat juttunsa omaan käyttöönsä, ja HSL maksaa niiden käytöstä vuokraa ajamalleen liikenteelle. Erilaisilla hankkeilla on eri tavoitteet, joten niillä on hyvä olla eri vastuuorganisaatio.


Tästä olen samaa mieltä. Periaatteessa näin ollaan tekevinään HSL:n nykyisen infrasopimuksen kanssa. Mutta käytännön sopimuksessa tämä periaate ei toimi lainkaan. Kunnan ja seudun vastuu hankkeen rakentamiskuluista jaetaan mekaanisesti puolittamalla. Käyttökulut jaetaan jokseenkin mielivaltaisesti ottamatta huomioon muiden kuntien asukkaiden matkojen pituuksia. Jos Espoo on sitä mieltä, että sen kannattaa rakentaa 2 mljardilla metroa, jolloin joukkoliikenteen kustannukset Espoon alueella kasvavat moninkertaisiksi, miksi muiden kuntien pitää maksaa tästä?

HSL:n infrasopimukseen asti jokainen kunta on rakentanut ja maksanut itse omat katunsa, ratikkaratansa ja metrotunnelinsa. Sitten keksittiin, että osa kunnallisesta liikenneinfrasta ryhdytään jakamaan naapurikuntien maksettavaksi. Tämä olisi perusteltua, jos kaikesta joukkoliikenneinfrasta päättäisi oikeasti HSL ja pelkästään joukkoliikenteen järkevän hoidon näkökulmasta. Mutta käytännössä HSL:llä ei ole mitään valtaa, vaan sen on pakko pyörittää sellaista joukkoliikennettä, mitä kukin kunta omista lähtökohdistaan tekee. Kun tilanne on näin, eli kunnat päättävät itse, silloin infraa ei pitäisi kierrättää lainkaan muiden kuntien maksettavaksi. Sillä ei ole oikein, että Espoon valtuusto päättää kunnallisveron korotuspaineista Helsingissä.

No niin, meni jo ohi aiheen VR:n kaukoliikenteestä.

Antero

----------


## tlajunen

> Aggressiivista kampanjointia vastaan firmaa, joka kasvattaa linja-autoliikennettä, pelkkää hymistelyä, kun VR ilmoittaa tuhansista irtisanomisista.


Seuraan hyvin tarkkaan alan uutisia, eikä silmiini ole osunut ilmoitusta tuhansista irtisanomisista. Nyt käynnistyvissä yt-neuvotteluissa suurin irtisanomisten määrä on alle 600.

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 16:33 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 16:23 ----------




> Jos jollain on usko, että kultakaivos tai hyvä busines ovat vääriä kuvaelmia, uskoaan voi ja kannattaa perustella. Sillä ei ole paljon painoarvoa vain väittää, että asia on toisin, koska itse niin uskoo.


Minun pitää perustella!? Homma meni niin päin, kuten ketjusta jokainen voi lukea, että täällä väitettiin HSL-bisneksen _olevan_ kultakaivos. Todistusvelvollisuus on väitteen esittäjällä. Kun pyysin lähdettä, linkattiin dokumenttiin, joka ei todistanut (eikä kumonnut) esitettyä väitettä.

Vaikka minulla ei siis _normaalien_ keskustelutapojen mukaisesti velvollisuutta esittää mitään todisteita ennen väitteen alkuperäisen esittäjän todistelua, tässä kuitenkin vähän taustaa siitä, miten olen käsitykseni muodostanut:

Kun VR julkaisi suunnitelmansa HSL-liikenteen kustannussäästöihin, järjesti se henkilöstöinfoja. Näissä infoissa näytettiin talouslukuja, mukaanlukien HSL-liikenteen kate. Toki on mahdollista, että yhtiö valehteli ja vääristeli lukuja henkilöstölleen. Kuitenkin, paremman tiedon puutteessa, pidän niitä toistaiseksi parhaana tietolähteenä. VRLeaks on jotain lukuja esittänyt, mutta en pitäisi kovin luotettavana lukuja, jotka on laskettu vertaamalla eri indikaattoreita eri vuosilta keskenään...

Palataan aiheeseen (ehkäpä jossain sopivammassa ketjussa), kun jollakin on esittää faktaa kultakaivoksisuudesta.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Nyt käynnistyvissä yt-neuvotteluissa suurin irtisanomisten määrä on alle 600.


Vähän pidemmällä aikavälillä VR:n henkilöstö on supistunut tuhansilla. Ketjun alussa linkatun VR-yhtymän tiedotteen mukaan neuvottelut koskevat 2800 henkilöä, mutta alustavien arvioiden mukaan työtehtäviä vähenee nyt 570 henkilöä.




> Kun VR julkaisi suunnitelmansa HSL-liikenteen kustannussäästöihin, järjesti se henkilöstöinfoja. Näissä infoissa näytettiin talouslukuja, mukaanlukien HSL-liikenteen kate. Toki on mahdollista, että yhtiö valehteli ja vääristeli lukuja henkilöstölleen.


VR-Yhtymä tuskin esittelee henkilöstölleen sellaisia lukuja, missä olisi jotain salaista verrattuna siihen, mitä yhtiö kertoo julkisuuteen muita teitä, tai mikä vahingoittaisi julkisuuteen päästessään yhtiön intressejä asiakkaittensa suhteen. Se ei tarkoita sitä, että henkilöstölle tai julkisuuteen valehdellaan. Sillä julkisella kirjanpidolla ja osakkeenomistajille ja viranomaisille esitetyillä tiedoilla ja toiminnan todellisella kannattavuudella ei tarvitse olla juurikaan yhteyttä. Laki ja verottaja sallivat varsin vapaan tilinpäätöslukujen järjestelyn. Eli sen, mitä tilinpäätöksessä näytetään suhteessa siihen, mitä liiketoiminta todellisuudessa on.

Tästä on VR-Yhtymän tapauksessa hyvä esimerkki Dv12-sarja. Veturit on valmistettu 19631984, keskimäärin ne ovat nyt 41-vuotiaita ja vanhin 52-vuotias. VR lienee kuolettanut nämä 20 vuodessa. Kirjanpidossa siis on yksi veturi aiheuttanut tilinpäätökseen vuosittain kustannuksia poiston eli karkeasti 1/20-osan verran hankintahinnastaan. Tosiasiassa kirjattu kustannus on ollut tähän mennessä vähintän kaksi kertaa liian suuri, koska veturit ovat olleet jo kaksi kertaa niin kauan käytössä kuin mitä kirjanpito näyttää.

Toinen esimerkki ovat yleiskulut ja niiden kohdistaminen. VR voi perustella kirjanpidollaan, että jokin junavuoro on kannattamaton, kun sen kustannukset lasketaan niin, että esimerkiksi pääkonttorikulut jaetaan kaikille junavuoroille. Junan kustannuksiin lasketaan myös käytetyn kaluston hankintahinnan poisto, kuten edellä 1/20-osa Dv12:n hankintahinnasta. Näin lasketuista junan kustannuksista voi olla esim. 65 % yleis- ja pääomakuluja.

Jos junaa pidetään kannattamattomana vaikka siksi, että junan tulot ovat 80 % lasketuista kuluista, junan lakkauttaminen tosiasiassa lisää VR:n tappiota. Näin siksi, että vaikka juna lakkautetaan, esim. johtaja Aron palkka ei vähene tämän junan osuudella. Myöskään pääomakulut eivät vähene, eivät vaikka junan kalusto romutettaisiin, koska pääomakulujen perusta on hinta, joka kalustosta on ostettaessa maksettu. Eli VR kyllä menettää kaikki tulot, joita oli enemmän kuin junan ajamisesta todellisuudessa aiheutuneet kulut, mutta ei yleis- eikä pääomamenoja.

Jos tämä oli vaikesti ymmärrettävä selostus, niin lasketaan euroina. Oletetaan junan muuttuvien kulujen olevan 1400 , pääomakulujen 1000  ja yleiskulujen 600 . Yhteensä siis 3000 . Tämä voisi olla vaikka henkilöjuna, joka ajaa 150 km ja siinä on 400 matkustajapaikka. Junassa on kuitenkin vain 80 matkustajaa, joiden lippujen keskihinta on 30 , eli lipputulot ovat 2400 . Näyttää siis kirjanpitäjän mielestä, että juna tuottaa tappiota 600 , joten ehdotetaan lakkautettavaksi ja junan henkilökunnalle annetaan potkut.

Kun juna lakkautetaan, potkut saaneelle henkilökunnalle ei tarvitse maksaa enää palkkaa, kalustoa ei tarvitse huoltaa kun kalustolle ei kerry kilometrejä, eikä tarvitse maksaa sähköstä. Näillä säästetään 1400 . Mutta yleiskulut eivät vähene, ei myöskään kaluston hankintahinnan kuoletus, kuten pankilta otetun lainan lyhentäminen. 1600  jää maksettavaksi edelleen. Kun 2400 :n lipputulot loppuivat, mutta kulut vähenivät 1400 :lla, junan lakkauttaminen tuotti tappiota 1000 . Eli kiitos vain kirjanpitäjälle.

Julkisuuteen tietenkin kerrotaan, että lopetimme tappiollisen junavuoron. Poliitikot ja ammattiyhdistys nielevät, vaikka joku saattaakin vaatia, että junaa ei olisi saanut lakkauttaa, vaan VR:lle olisi pitänyt maksaa 600  tukea. Siis junasta, jolla se tosiasiallisesti teki 1000  parannusta tulokseensa.

Antero

----------


## Allison

Kun VR:llä oli vielä käytössään (HSL- ja LVM-liikenteesään) 100 Sm1/2-junayksikköä ja 30 Sm4-junayksikköä, muodostui HSL-sopimuskokonaisuuden tulot seuraavasti:

10 meur/v kalustoleasingsopimus, jolla VR vuokrasi kaluston HSL:lle. Tästä jäi viivan alle lähes 100%, sillä esimerkiksi Sm1-junayksiköstä laskutettiin pääomakorvausta vuodessa 139 000 euroa, vaikka junayksikkö oli jo kahteen-kolmeen kertaan poistettu ja kirjanpitoarvo lähes nolla. Tämä kalustosopimus oli eittämättä se kultakaivos VR:lle.

10 meur/v kunnossapitosopimus, jolla VR piti HSL-liikenteen kaluston kunnossa.

27 meur/v operointisopimus, jolla VR ajoi junat, järjesti kuskit ja konnarit, maksoi ratamaksut ja sähköenergian sekä hoiti liikenteen suunnittelun.

Lisäksi neljäntenä oli muut palvelut -sopimus, joka sisälsi vartiointipalveluja, lipunmyyntiä ja aikataulujen painatusta. Tämä oli muutama miljoona euroa vuodessa.

VR:llä ei kukaan voinut oikeasti tietää, mikä noiden muiden kuin kalustosopimuksen todellinen kannattavuus oli. Käytettiin kaunista ajatusta 8 prosentin PBT:stä mutta sille ei löytynyt evidenssiä puolesta tai vastaan.

Mitä on joka tapauksessa tapahtunut sittemmin:

1. Rahakkain eli kalustosopimus on kokenut luonnollisen poistuman, sillä HSL järjestää kalustonsa nykyään toista kautta (JKOY). Toisaalta VR menetti kultamunia munivan hanhen, toisaalta HSL:n pääomakustannukset ovat hieman nousseet mutta se saa oikeasti arvoa rahalleen. VR:lle ikävä mutta väistämätön juttu.

2. Kunnossapitosopimus on myös poistunut. Tosin VR myy kunnossapidon JKOY:lle omalla uudemmalla sopimuksella. Mikä tämän sopimuksen kannattavuus on VR:lle on hyvä kysymys.

3. Operointisopimus on nyt neuvoteltu uudelleen ja siinä on jatkovuosia. Ensinnäkin sen alaisen liikenteen laajuus kasvoi noin kuudella miljoonalla eurolla Kehäradan avauduttua. Konnarityö on järjestetty uudella tavalla mikä laskee toisaalta VR:n kustannuksia mutta myös HSL:n kustannuksia. Laskevatko nämä kaksi samassa suhteessa - en tiedä. Joka tapauksessa yksinoikeuden jatkon kustannussäästöjen markkinointi on maailman luokan silmänkääntötemppu, sillä sama säästö konnareissa olisi syntynyt keltä tahansa operaattorilta, kun junahenkilökunnan miehitysperiaatteita muutetaan. Lisäksi osana diiliä VR suostui siihen, että HSL:n lisäflirttien tullessa se ei käytä kalustosopimuksensa mukaista oikeuttaa ryöstää HSL:llää 2017 vuoden loppuun jäljellä olevien Sm2-junien osalta vaan laittaa ne pataan. Tämäkään ei ollut mitään aitoa tehostamista vaan kiristysruuvi.

Lisäksi VR on onnistunut neuvottelemaan tämän jatko/muutossopparin sanktiot mitättömiksi. Samalla henkilökunnan varmuusvarat, kalustonkäytönohjauksen suorituskyky (kuljetuspäällikön poistaminen Pasilan liikenteenohjauksesta jne) sekä kaikki muu "ylimääräisiä" kustannuksia aiheuttava häiriönsietokyky on ajettu alas. Ennemmin tai myöhemmin tulee taas normaali talvikeli ja nyt Kehäradan tehdessä jo valmiiksi huojuvasta täsmällisyyden korttitalosta entistä kiikkerämmän tulee melkoinen meteli. Ehkä VR ajattelee pystyvänsä suuntaamaan sen sitten HSL:lään.

VR:rää ei voi syyttää innovatiivisuuden puutteesta: Se yritti myydä HSL:lle ajatusta tarkastusmaksutoiminnan uudelleenjärjestämisestä siten, että VR olisi antanut "yksityisoikeudellisia tarkastusmaksuja" omalla henkilökunnallaan ikään kuin yksityiset parkkipirkkofirmat. Tällaisen myymistä HSL:lle - ainoalle toimijalle jolla Suomessa on lailliset lipuntarkastajat - voi hyvin verrata siihen, että eskimoille myytäisiin lunta. Ihan kaikki ei sentään mennyt HSL:llä läpi  :Wink:

----------


## Admiral Observer

> . Myöskään pääomakulut eivät vähene, eivät vaikka junan kalusto romutettaisiin, koska pääomakulujen perusta on hinta, joka kalustosta on ostettaessa maksettu. Eli VR kyllä menettää kaikki tulot, joita oli enemmän kuin junan ajamisesta todellisuudessa aiheutuneet kulut, mutta ei yleis- eikä pääomamenoja.


En ole kirjanpitäjä tai osaa sitä, mutta käsittääkseni kalustoahan poistetaan kirjanpidossa jatkuvasti ja se jaetaan pääsääntöisesti tasan kaiken liikenteen suhteen. Samoin käsittääkseni kohdellaan muitakin pääomakuluja ja muuttumattomia kuluja. Eli jos ajetaan 2 vuoroa niin se lasketaan tasan näille. Jos toinen vuoro lopetetaan, nämä menot jaetaan jäljellä olevalle liikenteelle. Käytännössä siis mainitsemasi tilanne huonontaa hieman kaikkea muuta liikennettä mihin nämä lopetetun vuoron rasitteet siirtyvät. Toki en tiedä onko raidepuolella tässä eroavuuksia linja-autoliikenteestä. 
Eli oikeasti tuo tapaus menee niin, että tonnin tappiollisen vuoron lopettaminen johtaa lipputulojen menetykseen mutta säästöihin mainitsemillasi tavoilla. Nämä liikenteen suorittamisesta riippumattomat menot taas jaetaan jäljelle olevan liikenteen kesken jolloin kaiken muun liikenteen kannattavuus kärsii. Eli menot eivät katoa mutta ne vähentävät positiivista tulosta. Ja käsittääkseni verotuksessa on myös ns. loppulinen poisto eli jos sen junan romuttaisi, sen jäljellä olevan poisto-osuuden (jos sitä on) voi poistaa verotuksessa.
Kirjanpidollahan voi käytännössä saada lähes kaiken näyttämään ihan miltä vain jos halutaan ja osataan.

----------


## kuukanko

> En ole kirjanpitäjä tai osaa sitä, mutta käsittääkseni kalustoahan poistetaan kirjanpidossa jatkuvasti ja se jaetaan pääsääntöisesti tasan kaiken liikenteen suhteen.


Kirjanpidossa ei jaeta kuluja eri toiminnoille, vaan siinä lasketaan koko firman tulos (tärkeimpänä käyttötarkoituksena verotus). Kirjanpidon "säännöt" on tarkoin määritelty lainsäädännössä ja ne pohjautuvat kansainväliseen standardiin.

Yksittäisten toimintojen, tuotteiden jne. kannattavuutta firmat taas saavat laskea ihan miten haluavat, koska sitä tietoa käytetään vain firman omaan päätöksentekoon. Tätä kutsutaan johdon laskentatoimeksi. Firman menestyksen kannalta on tietysti hyväksi, että nämä laskentatavat kuvaisivat todellista kustannusten muodostumista mahdollisimman oikein.

----------


## Antero Alku

> En ole kirjanpitäjä tai osaa sitä, mutta käsittääkseni kalustoahan poistetaan kirjanpidossa jatkuvasti ja se jaetaan pääsääntöisesti tasan kaiken liikenteen suhteen. Samoin käsittääkseni kohdellaan muitakin pääomakuluja ja muuttumattomia kuluja.


Kyllä, juuri näin. Erityisesti julkisissa ja verottajalle tehtävissä tilinpäätöksissä vedetään firman koko toiminta nippuun, ja yksittäisen liiketoiminnan tuloksellisuutta ei pysty arvioimaan. Yrityksen johdon pitäisi kuitenkin harrastaa Kuukankon mainitsemaa laskentatointa ja olla tietoinen siitä, mikä on yksittäisten tuotteiden kannattavuus ja mihin se perustuu.




> Eli oikeasti tuo tapaus menee niin, että tonnin tappiollisen vuoron lopettaminen johtaa lipputulojen menetykseen mutta säästöihin mainitsemillasi tavoilla. Nämä liikenteen suorittamisesta riippumattomat menot taas jaetaan jäljelle olevan liikenteen kesken jolloin kaiken muun liikenteen kannattavuus kärsii.


Aivan. Mutta tämän asian ymmärtäminen on kokemukseni mukaan harvinaista piireissä, joissa tämä pitäisi ymmärtää. Vaikka kirjanpitolain mukainen tilinpäätöskin pitää tehdä niin, että siitä näkyy tulojen ja välittömien kulujen suhde ja erikseen kiinteät kulut, eli ne, jotka eivät muutu suoraan myytitulojen ja välittömien tuotantokustannusten suhteessa.




> Kirjanpidollahan voi käytännössä saada lähes kaiken näyttämään ihan miltä vain jos halutaan ja osataan.


Kyllä, ja näin myös tehdään. Tosin toiminnan kannattavuutta heikentävää toimintaa ei pysty peittelemään loputtomiin, koska jossain vaiheessa rahat loppuvat.

Mutta monopolissa toiminut VR on tehnyt oikeastaan päinvastoin. VR on esimerkiksi ylisuurien poistojen avulla näyttänyt omistajalleen tekevänsä  huonompaa tulosta kuin se oikeasti on tehnyt. Yhtiö ei ole jakanut omistajalleen osinkoa eli tuottoa sijoitetulle pääomalle, vaan se on ostoliikenteen muodossa kerännyt omistajaltaan jatkuvasti lisää pääomaa, joka on kuitenkin vastikkeetonta toisin kuin osakepääoma tai laina. Näin on syntynyt toimintaan nähden ylisuuri tase, eli suomeksi yhtiö on kerännyt itselleen valtavan määrän rahaa, jota se oikeasti ei tarvitse, ja joka ei tuota.

Tällainen ei olisi ollut mahdollista, jos rautateillä olisi toimivat markkinat ja LVM olisi voinut kilpailuttaa tappiolliseksi väitetyn nykyisen ostoliikenteen. Mutta nyt ylisuuri tase osoittaa, että VR-Yhtymän toiminta ei ole ollut niin heikkoa kuin se on omistajalleen kirjanpidolla esittänyt. Eli peittely myös näin päin on tullut ajan kanssa esille.

Antero

----------


## joht. Nyman

> Mutta nyt ylisuuri tase osoittaa, että VR-Yhtymän toiminta ei ole ollut niin heikkoa kuin se on omistajalleen kirjanpidolla esittänyt. Eli peittely myös näin päin on tullut ajan kanssa esille.
> Antero


Siis mitä ihmeellistä siinä on, että jonkin yhtiön taseen loppusumma on suurempi kuin firman liikevaihto, kysynpähän vaan...  :Wink: 
--



--

----------


## petteri

> Mutta monopolissa toiminut VR on tehnyt oikeastaan päinvastoin. VR on esimerkiksi ylisuurien poistojen avulla näyttänyt omistajalleen tekevänsä  huonompaa tulosta kuin se oikeasti on tehnyt. Yhtiö ei ole jakanut omistajalleen osinkoa eli tuottoa sijoitetulle pääomalle, vaan se on ostoliikenteen muodossa kerännyt omistajaltaan jatkuvasti lisää pääomaa, joka on kuitenkin vastikkeetonta toisin kuin osakepääoma tai laina. Näin on syntynyt toimintaan nähden ylisuuri tase, eli suomeksi yhtiö on kerännyt itselleen valtavan määrän rahaa, jota se oikeasti ei tarvitse, ja joka ei tuota.
> 
> Tällainen ei olisi ollut mahdollista, jos rautateillä olisi toimivat markkinat ja LVM olisi voinut kilpailuttaa tappiolliseksi väitetyn nykyisen ostoliikenteen. Mutta nyt ylisuuri tase osoittaa, että VR-Yhtymän toiminta ei ole ollut niin heikkoa kuin se on omistajalleen kirjanpidolla esittänyt. Eli peittely myös näin päin on tullut ajan kanssa esille.


Toki VR:n toiminta on ollut siinä mielessä ymmärrettävää, että valtio-omistaja on samaan aikaan käytännössä pakottanut VR:n  investoimaan kalustoon enemmän kuin olisi taloudellisessa mielessä mitenkään perusteltua. Esimerkiksi makuuvaunuliikenne on Suomessa täysin kannattamatonta ja kuitenkin valtio pakotti VR:n hankkimaan paljon uutta, kallista sekä hyvin vajaassa käytössä olevaa kalustoa. Sen lisäksi VR on useaan otteeseen joutunut hankkimaan Transtechilta paljon enemmän junavaunukalustoa kuin olisi ollut mitenkään järkevää ja samaan aikaan VR joutunut romuttamaan  vajaakäyttöön tulleiden uusien vaunujen tilalta ihan hyvää kalustoa, joka olisi palvellut edullisena ruuhkakalustona vielä pitkään. Kyllä siinä tase paisuu ja rajusti.

----------


## Antero Alku

> VR on useaan otteeseen joutunut hankkimaan Transtechilta paljon enemmän junavaunukalustoa kuin olisi ollut mitenkään järkevää ja samaan aikaan VR joutunut romuttamaan  vajaakäyttöön tulleiden uusien vaunujen tilalta ihan hyvää kalustoa, joka olisi palvellut edullisena ruuhkakalustona vielä pitkään. Kyllä siinä tase paisuu ja rajusti.


Selität siis, että raha lisääntyy, kun joku toinen käskee käyttämään rahaa. No, moni haksahtaa alennusmyyntien mainontaan, jossa luvataan, että ostamalla halvennettuja tuotteita voi säästää rahaa. Tosiasiassa säästöt hupenevat ostamalla, oli hinta mikä hyvänsä.

Todellisuudessa VR:n kalustopolitiikka tarkoittaa taseelle nimenomaan taseen heikentymistä. Yrityksen tase tarkoittaa sitä, että siihen luetellaan yhtiön omaisuus. Omaisuutta ovat käteinen raha sekä muu omaisuus, kuten rakennukset ja VR:n tapauksessa junakalusto. Normaalisti toimivan junayrityksen tase kehittyy siten, että ostettuaan junakaluston taseessa on junien hankintahinta. Jos junia aiotaan käyttää 40 vuotta, joka vuosi vähennetään 1/40-osa taseeseen merkitystä hankintahinnasta. Tämän vähennyksen nimi on poisto. Samalla kuitenkin kerätään lippu- ja rahtituloista yhtä paljon rahaa, koska tuloillahan on katettava junien hankinta myös. Poistojen katteeksi kerätty raha on käteisenä rahana, ja 40 vuoden kuluttua onkin sitten rahaa, jolla voidaan ostaa uusi kalusto loppuun kuluneen tilalle. Näin siis yksinkertaistettuna, puuttumatta siihen, mitä rahalla käytännössä tehdään, ja mitä asiassa vaikuttaa inflaatio.

No, mitä tapahtuu, jos junia romutetaan ennen aikojaan ja ostetaan tilalle uusia. Romutetun junan jäljellä oleva arvo poistuu taseesta. Sen tilalle ei kuitenkaan tule poistojen mukaan kertyvää rahaa myyntituloista, koska junaa ei enää käytetty tulojen keräämiseen. Taseen omaisuuden määrä ja arvo siis pienenivät. Ja tämä pienennys lasketaan lisäämään firman kuluja, eli vähentämään voittoa tai viemään tuloksen jopa tappion puolelle. Uuden junan ostamiseen ei ole vielä rahaa tarpeeksi, koska rahaa ei ennenaikaisen romuttamisen vuoksi oltu ehditty kerätä tarpeeksi. Puuttuva rahamäärä pitää lainata pankista. Romutetun junan tilalle tulee uuden junan arvo, mutta vähennettynä sillä rahamäärällä, joka piti ottaa velkaa jotta uusi juna pystyttiin maksamaan. Tase ei siis uuden junan ostosta kasvanut, vaan pysyi ennallaan. Mutta tästä eteenpäin taseen arvo alkaa vähentyä. Sillä uudesta junasta on tehtävä poistoja kuten entisestäkin. Lisäksi on maksettava ostamiseen otettua velkaa. Tuloista menee siten enemmän rahaa kaluston maksamiseen kuin vanhan junan aikana.

Omaisuuden määrä siis ei lisäänny sillä, että omaisuutta hävitetään, tai ostetaan omaisuutta enemmän kuin on tarpeen myyntitulojen ansaitsemiseksi. Eli VR:n tase ei ole kasvanut näistä syistä. Yrityksen tase kasvaa siten, että yritys kerää rahaa enemmän kuin käyttää. Normaalissa yhtiössä tätä sanotaan voitoksi, ja yhtiön omistajat haluavat sen itselleen. Se tapahtuu sillä, että yhtiökokouksessa omistajat päättävät nostaa voiton itselleen osinkona.

Yhtiön taseen tulee kasvaa, jos myös yhtiön toiminta kasvaa. On selvä, että jos junayhtiö menestyy ja ajaa enemmän junia kuin ennen, se tarvitsee lisää kalustoa. Silloin kaluston määrä ja arvo taseessa lisääntyvät. Mutta ei VR:n tase ole kasvanut tästäkään syystä.

Antero

PS: Sm5-junat, joiden hankinnan vuoksi VR romuttaa ihan hyvää kalustoa, joka olisi palvellut edullisena ruuhkakalustona vielä pitkään, toimittaa sveitsiläinen Stadler, joka ei ole Transtech.

----------


## joht. Nyman

> Toki VR:n toiminta on ollut siinä mielessä ymmärrettävää, että valtio-omistaja on samaan aikaan käytännössä pakottanut VR:n  investoimaan kalustoon enemmän kuin olisi taloudellisessa mielessä mitenkään perusteltua. Esimerkiksi makuuvaunuliikenne on Suomessa täysin kannattamatonta ja kuitenkin valtio pakotti VR:n hankkimaan paljon uutta, kallista sekä hyvin vajaassa käytössä olevaa kalustoa. Sen lisäksi VR on useaan otteeseen joutunut hankkimaan Transtechilta paljon enemmän junavaunukalustoa kuin olisi ollut mitenkään järkevää ja samaan aikaan VR joutunut romuttamaan  vajaakäyttöön tulleiden uusien vaunujen tilalta ihan hyvää kalustoa, joka olisi palvellut edullisena ruuhkakalustona vielä pitkään. Kyllä siinä tase paisuu ja rajusti.


Sori pitkä lainaus, mutta asiahan meni niin, että kun Häkämies "pakotti" VR:n tilaamaan liisari-Edamit Transtechilta, VR:n kassaa tilaus ei heilauttanut suuntaan tai toiseen, sillä vastineeksi tästä VR:n ei tarvinnut jakaa osakeyhtiölain 5§:stä huolimatta osinkoa omistajalleen. Tätä kutsutaan meidän piireissä oravannahkakaupaksi. Tämä on täsmälleen sama asia kuin taannoinen Pohjanmaan radan remontti, johon VR kirjaimellisesti upotti 42 miljoonaa euroa ja sai tästä vastineeksi 10 (+5 vuoden) yksinoikeuden suomalaiseen henkilöjunaliikenteeseen. Melko pieni investointi vuotta kohden, kun ajatellaan satsauksen tuottoa koko yksinoikeusperiodin ajalta.

----------


## petteri

> Selität siis, että raha lisääntyy, kun joku toinen käskee käyttämään rahaa. No, moni haksahtaa alennusmyyntien mainontaan, jossa luvataan, että ostamalla halvennettuja tuotteita voi säästää rahaa. Tosiasiassa säästöt hupenevat ostamalla, oli hinta mikä hyvänsä.


Tämä väite on ihan oman mielikuvituksesi tuotetta. Jos luet viestini ajatuksella uudelleen huomaat, että siinä ei mainita sanaa raha tai kassavarat eikä myöskään puhuta kannattavuudesta. Siinä puhutaan taseen paisumisesta, jolla varsin yleisesti tarkoitetaan taseessa olevien omaisuuserien arvon kasvamista suuremmaksi kuin mitä toiminnan kannalta on tarkoituksenmukaista.




> Todellisuudessa VR:n kalustopolitiikka tarkoittaa taseelle nimenomaan taseen heikentymistä. Yrityksen tase tarkoittaa sitä, että siihen luetellaan yhtiön omaisuus. Omaisuutta ovat käteinen raha sekä muu omaisuus, kuten rakennukset ja VR:n tapauksessa junakalusto. Normaalisti toimivan junayrityksen tase kehittyy siten, että ostettuaan junakaluston taseessa on junien hankintahinta. Jos junia aiotaan käyttää 40 vuotta, joka vuosi vähennetään 1/40-osa taseeseen merkitystä hankintahinnasta. Tämän vähennyksen nimi on poisto. Samalla kuitenkin kerätään lippu- ja rahtituloista yhtä paljon rahaa, koska tuloillahan on katettava junien hankinta myös. Poistojen katteeksi kerätty raha on käteisenä rahana, ja 40 vuoden kuluttua onkin sitten rahaa, jolla voidaan ostaa uusi kalusto loppuun kuluneen tilalle. Näin siis yksinkertaistettuna, puuttumatta siihen, mitä rahalla käytännössä tehdään, ja mitä asiassa vaikuttaa inflaatio.
> 
> No, mitä tapahtuu, jos junia romutetaan ennen aikojaan ja ostetaan tilalle uusia. Romutetun junan jäljellä oleva arvo poistuu taseesta. Sen tilalle ei kuitenkaan tule poistojen mukaan kertyvää rahaa myyntituloista, koska junaa ei enää käytetty tulojen keräämiseen. Taseen omaisuuden määrä ja arvo siis pienenivät. Ja tämä pienennys lasketaan lisäämään firman kuluja, eli vähentämään voittoa tai viemään tuloksen jopa tappion puolelle. Uuden junan ostamiseen ei ole vielä rahaa tarpeeksi, koska rahaa ei ennenaikaisen romuttamisen vuoksi oltu ehditty kerätä tarpeeksi. Puuttuva rahamäärä pitää lainata pankista. Romutetun junan tilalle tulee uuden junan arvo, mutta vähennettynä sillä rahamäärällä, joka piti ottaa velkaa jotta uusi juna pystyttiin maksamaan. Tase ei siis uuden junan ostosta kasvanut, vaan pysyi ennallaan. Mutta tästä eteenpäin taseen arvo alkaa vähentyä. Sillä uudesta junasta on tehtävä poistoja kuten entisestäkin. Lisäksi on maksettava ostamiseen otettua velkaa. Tuloista menee siten enemmän rahaa kaluston maksamiseen kuin vanhan junan aikana.
> 
> Omaisuuden määrä siis ei lisäänny sillä, että omaisuutta hävitetään, tai ostetaan omaisuutta enemmän kuin on tarpeen myyntitulojen ansaitsemiseksi. Eli VR:n tase ei ole kasvanut näistä syistä. Yrityksen tase kasvaa siten, että yritys kerää rahaa enemmän kuin käyttää. Normaalissa yhtiössä tätä sanotaan voitoksi, ja yhtiön omistajat haluavat sen itselleen. Se tapahtuu sillä, että yhtiökokouksessa omistajat päättävät nostaa voiton itselleen osinkona.


Periaatteessa olet oikeilla jäljillä, mutta suosittelisin sinua kuitenkin perehtymään tarkemmin esimerkiksi yrityskirjanpidon käsitteisiin tuloslaskelma, kannattavuus, kassavirta, investoinnit, rahoitus, tase ja poistot sekä siihen miten eri erät vaikuttavat toisiinsa. Nyt argumentoinnistasi paistaa läpi, ettet kunnolla ymmärrä yrityksen kirjanpitoa ja siihen liittyviä käsitteitä, joka johtaa jatkuviin väärinkäsityksiin, kun et ymmärrä mitä muut tarkoittavat ja muiden pitää jatkuvasti arvailla mitä kirjoituksillasi täsmälleen tarkoitat. 




> PS: Sm5-junat, joiden hankinnan vuoksi VR romuttaa ihan hyvää kalustoa, joka olisi palvellut edullisena ruuhkakalustona vielä pitkään, toimittaa sveitsiläinen Stadler, joka ei ole Transtech.


Ymmärtääkseni Sm5 junat omistaa pääkaupunkiseudun junakalusto Oy, ei VR. Nuo uudet junat eivät siis kuulu VR:n taseeseen. Sm2 ja Sm1 junat taas eivät enää lähiliikenteen tärkeimmälle tilaajalle oikein kelpaa, ihan ymmärrettävistä syistä.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Tämä väite on ihan oman mielikuvituksesi tuotetta. Jos luet viestini ajatuksella uudelleen huomaat, että siinä ei mainita sanaa raha tai kassavarat eikä myöskään puhuta kannattavuudesta. Siinä puhutaan taseen paisumisesta, jolla varsin yleisesti tarkoitetaan taseessa olevien omaisuuserien arvon kasvamista suuremmaksi kuin mitä toiminnan kannalta on tarkoituksenmukaista.


Yritysten kirjanpito lasketaan rahana, ja taseen loppusumma on kirjanpidosta laskettu rahamäärä. Asia ei siitä muutu, kirjoitatko foorumiviestissäsi sanan raha vai et.

Keskustelua kalustoromutusten ja turhien kalustohankintojen vaikutuksesta yrityksen talouteen ja taseeseen voidaan jatkaa, jos osaat kirjoittaa yritystaloudesta. Tältä erää näyttää siltä, että se keskustelu loppui alkuunsa, kun aihe ei kiinnostanut muita asiasta ymmärtäviä kuin joht. Nymania.

Antero

----------


## petteri

> Yritysten kirjanpito lasketaan rahana, ja taseen loppusumma on kirjanpidosta laskettu rahamäärä. Asia ei siitä muutu, kirjoitatko foorumiviestissäsi sanan raha vai et.


Yrityksen kirjanpito lasketaan käyttäen yksikkönä valuuttaa, kuten Suomessa euroa. Taseessa ei kuitenkaan yleensä ole kovin paljon rahaa ja pankkisaamisia eli varsinaista likvidiä rahaa. Suurin osa taseesta on vastaavaa-puolella tasearvolla mitattavaa  käyttöomaisuutta ja vaihto-omaisuutta sekä saamisia, vastattavaa puolella taas omaa pääomaa tai velkoja. 




> Keskustelua kalustoromutusten ja turhien kalustohankintojen vaikutuksesta yrityksen talouteen ja taseeseen voidaan jatkaa, jos osaat kirjoittaa yritystaloudesta. Tältä erää näyttää siltä, että se keskustelu loppui alkuunsa, kun aihe ei kiinnostanut muita asiasta ymmärtäviä kuin joht. Nymania.


Varsin turhat tai ylimitoitetut kalustohankinnat, joista moniin valtio on myötävaikuttanut, toki vaikuttavat negatiivisesti yrityksen mahdollisuuksiin tehdä voittoa omistajille tai VR.n tapauksessa myös mahdollisuuteen tuottaa edullisia tai laajoja palveluita asiakaskunnalleen. 

Kaluston poistamisen vaikutus yrityksen talouteen taas täysin riippuu siitä, onko kalustolla todellista tuottoarvoa eli onko sillä mahdollista tehdä tulevaisuudessa rahaa. VR on viime vuosina romuttanut merkittävästi kalustoa nimenomaan siitä syystä, että kaluston säilyttäminen olisi ollut taloudellisesti huonompi ratkaisu kuin romuttaminen, osin siitä syystä että VR:n on hankkinut paljon uutta kalustoa.

----------


## janihyvarinen

> Kaluston poistamisen vaikutus yrityksen talouteen taas täysin riippuu siitä, onko kalustolla todellista tuottoarvoa eli onko sillä mahdollista tehdä tulevaisuudessa rahaa. VR on viime vuosina romuttanut merkittävästi kalustoa nimenomaan siitä syystä, että kaluston säilyttäminen olisi ollut taloudellisesti huonompi ratkaisu kuin romuttaminen, osin siitä syystä että VR:n on hankkinut paljon uutta kalustoa.


Sininen kalusto lienee ollut kokonaan poistettua eli tasearvoltaan nolla. Sen romuttamisesta ei ole siis tarvinnut tehdä alaskirjausta. Toisaalta säilyttäminen/varastointi maksaa aina jotakin. Tuskin kuitenkaan kauhean paljon, jos vaunut sijoitetaan jonnekin varikon taakse sivuraiteelle eikä niihin kosketa ollenkaan. VR:n saavuttama hyöty on ollut siis marginaalista. No, romuraudasta saa vähän hyvitystä siitäkin.

Oikeasti niillä vaunuilla olisi kyllä vielä voinut liikennöidä, vaikka VR ei itse niitä tarvinnut. Välittömiä rahallisia hyötyjä arvokkaampi VR:lle lienee ollut strateginen hyöty: kalusto on strateginen kontrollipiste raideliikennöintiliiketoiminnassa, ja VR:llä on hallussaan käytännössä koko Suomen rataverkolle käyvä kalusto maailmassa (muutamin poikkeuksin). Kaluston saatavuutta säätelemällä VR voi vaikuttaa suoraan siihen millainen alalletulokynnys potentiaalisilla kilpailijoilla on. Romuttamalla kaiken vanhan kaluston VR pakottaa kilpailijat investoimaan uuteen kalustoon, mikä tietenkin tulee paljon kalliimmaksi.

Tilanne on pähkähullu sen kannalta, että nykyisen monopolifirman sallitaan tekevän nyt päätöksiä, joilla se vaikuttaa tulevan markkinatilanteen muodostumiseen hyvin olennaisella tavalla, kilpailua torjuvasti. Tämä ei ole millään muotoa Suomen raideliikennemarkkinoiden kokonaisedun mukaista, vaikka onkin VR:n oman intressin mukaista.

Ainoa järkevä ja välittömästi käytössä oleva keino tämän tuholaisuuden pysäyttämiseksi on pilkkoa VR kahteen osaan, kalusto-VR:ksi ja operaattori-VR:ksi. Kalusto-VR:n pitää vuokrata kalustoa yhtäläisin ehdoin kaikille operaattoreille ja operaattori-VR:n pitää vuokrata tarvitsemansa kalusto kalusto-VR:ltä.

VR:n vuodetuissa strategiakalvoissa esitettiin uhkatekijänä että valtio ottaisi VR:ltä pois sen kaluston. Tätä vastaan VR toimii jatkuvasti korostamalla että heidän mielestään kunkin operaattorin pitää hankkia oma kalustonsa. Teknisesti sitäpaitsi pelkän kaluston pois ottaminen yhtiöltä voisi olla vaikeaa, vaikka toki omistajaohjaus voisi hyvin niin päättää: VR:n toimiva johto taistelisi kynsin hampain sitä vastaan. Mutta tällainen yhtiön halkaiseminen kahtia on varsin helppo rakenteellinen uudistus, jonka omistajaohjaus voisi tehdä vaikka huomenna. Toimivalla johdolla ei olisi tähän nokan koputtamista. Kummempaakin on yritysmaailmassa nähty. Näin pilkottaisiin kilpailun kannalta ongelmallinen vertikaalinen integraatio ja luotaisiin erilliset kalusto- ja operointimarkkinat, joilla toimivilla yhtiöillä olisi toisistaan riippumattomat insentiivit.

Itse asiassa historiallinen esikuva tällaiselle halkaisemiselle on olemassa: vanha Valtion Rautatiethän pilkottiin VR-yhtymäksi ja ratahallintokeskukseksi (nyk. osa liikennevirastoa). Kaluston eriyttäminen on vain loogista jatkoa tälle.

----------


## petteri

> Ainoa järkevä ja välittömästi käytössä oleva keino tämän tuholaisuuden pysäyttämiseksi on pilkkoa VR kahteen osaan, kalusto-VR:ksi ja operaattori-VR:ksi. Kalusto-VR:n pitää vuokrata kalustoa yhtäläisin ehdoin kaikille operaattoreille ja operaattori-VR:n pitää vuokrata tarvitsemansa kalusto kalusto-VR:ltä.


Olen samaa mieltä, että kaluston erottaminen operoinnista on jotenkin syytä tehdä. Toki se vaatii myös rautatiekilpailun vapauttamisen. 

Yleensä ottaen kuitenkin kannattaa ymmärtää, että jos vanhalle kalustolle ei näytä seuraavan 1-3 vuoden kuluessa olevan käyttöä, sille tuskin on käyttöä koskaan ja varastoiminen niin ettei kalusto tuhoudu talvella maksaa Suomessa kuitenkin rahaa.

----------


## janihyvarinen

> Olen samaa mieltä, että kaluston erottaminen operoinnista on jotenkin syytä tehdä. Toki se vaatii myös rautatiekilpailun vapauttamisen.


Itse asiassa päin vastoin: kaluston erottaminen operoinnista on syytä tehdä heti. Se ei edellytä edes kilpailun avaamista (joka kuitenkin on edssä jossain vaiheessa) vaan toimii ennaltaehkäisevästi jo ennen sitä. Kilpailun avaaminen ei toimi halutulla tavalla ilman erillistä kalustoyhtiötä, koska vertikaalisesti integroitu VR pyrkii pitämään kaluston kilpailijoiden saavuttamattomissa ainakaan kohtuuhinnalla.

On muuten syytä muistaa, että joillekin rataosille voisi päästä ajamaan jo nyt, kun vaan olisi kalustoa -- ja ko. rataosien luonne huomioiden mieluiten mahdollisimman edullista, koska kyse ei ole kultakaivoksesta.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Itse asiassa päin vastoin: kaluston erottaminen operoinnista on syytä tehdä heti. Se ei edellytä edes kilpailun avaamista (joka kuitenkin on edssä jossain vaiheessa) vaan toimii ennaltaehkäisevästi jo ennen sitä. Kilpailun avaaminen ei toimi halutulla tavalla ilman erillistä kalustoyhtiötä, koska vertikaalisesti integroitu VR pyrkii pitämään kaluston kilpailijoiden saavuttamattomissa ainakaan kohtuuhinnalla.
> 
> On muuten syytä muistaa, että joillekin rataosille voisi päästä ajamaan jo nyt, kun vaan olisi kalustoa -- ja ko. rataosien luonne huomioiden mieluiten mahdollisimman edullista, koska kyse ei ole kultakaivoksesta.


Mun mielestäni kilpailun avaaminen pitäisi tapahtua askelin ja aloittaa alueellisesti ja rataosakohtaisesti kuten Ruotsissa aikoinaan. Aloittaa voisi esim siirtämällä kiskobussit jollekin kalustoyhtiölle jolta halukaat yrittäjät voisvat vuokrata niitä, ja liikenteen kilpailuttaisi lääni, kuntayhtymä  tms viranomainen, niin että taajamajunaliikenteen jatkuminen uhanalaisilla sivu- ja poikittaisradoilla olisi turvattu, ja mahdollisesti voisi generoida lisäliikennettäkin. En näe mahdottomana että Viron tai Baltian maiden rautatiet tulisivat mukaan kilpailuun omalla kalustollaan, mutta kaukoliikenne on sitten eri juttu. 

t. Rainer

----------


## Kani

Suurin käytännön este on vuoteen 2024 voimassa oleva Yksinoikeussopimus, josta pitäisi ensin päästä eroon. Sopimuksella VR:lle on annettu lähes suvereeni määräysvalta Suomen matkustajajunaliikenteeseen. Poliittisia toimia ei voi kohdistaa kuin pieneen ostoliikennevuorojen listaan, ja kaikki tärkeimmät rataosat ovat poliittisten vaikuttamismahdollisuuksien ulkopuolella. Yksinoikeussopimus on tätä kautta suomalaisille erittäin vahingollinen ja typerä paperi.

Maakuntakaupungeissa on bussiliikenteen muutosten seurauksena nykyään tilaajaorganisaatiot, jotka voisivat aivan hyvin kilpailuttaa myös junaliikennettä. Sopimus kuitenkin estää tämän, ja maakuntien junaliikennettä tarkastellaan vain ainoan sallitun operaattorin näkökulmasta: osana kaukoliikennejärjestelmää, mikä ei palvele maakuntien tarpeita.

Kilpailun avaaminen kovin marginaalisilla kohteilla ei luultavasti tuottaisi kovin hyvää tulosta ainakaan ilman houkuttelevaa kalustopankkia. Tarjoajia kiinnostaa, onko markkinoilla laajentumismahdollisuuksia ja saadaanko sitä kautta tehoa ja synergiaa. Suomessa on tarkoituksellisella viivyttelyllä viety potentiaalisten tarjouksenjättäjien kiinnostus koko markkinaan. Myös toteutumatta jääneen HSL:n kilpailutuksen ongelma olisi ollut se, että voittajalla ei olisi sen jälkeen ollut mitään kasvamismahdollisuuksia, kun kaikki muu matkustajajunaliikenne on yhä yksinoikeuden piirissä.

----------


## tlajunen

> Suurin käytännön este on vuoteen 2024 voimassa oleva Yksinoikeussopimus, josta pitäisi ensin päästä eroon. Sopimuksella VR:lle on annettu lähes suvereeni määräysvalta Suomen matkustajajunaliikenteeseen. Poliittisia toimia ei voi kohdistaa kuin pieneen ostoliikennevuorojen listaan, ja kaikki tärkeimmät rataosat ovat poliittisten vaikuttamismahdollisuuksien ulkopuolella.


Ostoliikennevuorojen lisäksi saman sopimuksen myötä määriteltiin velvoiteliikenteen vuorot, joihin kohdistuvat muutokset eivät (ainakaaan teoriassa) ole yksin VR:n käsissä. Yhdessä ostoliikenteen kanssa velvoiteliikenne käsittää varsin merkittävän osan kaikesta liikenteestä.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Kilpailun avaaminen kovin marginaalisilla kohteilla ei luultavasti tuottaisi kovin hyvää tulosta ainakaan ilman houkuttelevaa kalustopankkia. Tarjoajia kiinnostaa, onko markkinoilla laajentumismahdollisuuksia ja saadaanko sitä kautta tehoa ja synergiaa. Suomessa on tarkoituksellisella viivyttelyllä viety potentiaalisten tarjouksenjättäjien kiinnostus koko markkinaan. Myös toteutumatta jääneen HSL:n kilpailutuksen ongelma olisi ollut se, että voittajalla ei olisi sen jälkeen ollut mitään kasvamismahdollisuuksia, kun kaikki muu matkustajajunaliikenne on yhä yksinoikeuden piirissä.


Maakuntien taajamajunajunamarkkinoilla "kilpailtaisiin" lähinnä siitä että kuka suostuu pyörittämään mahdollisimman halvalla tappiollista liikennettä. Maantieteellinen koko Suomea koskeva ongelma on sitten se että sivuradat päättyvät johonkin satamaan ja junat eivät pysty lentämään seuraavaan aloituspaikkaan, mutta kuvittelisin että riskit ovat pienimillään jos kalusto olisi mahdollisimman yksinkertaista kuten nykyiset kiskobussit. Tilaajaorganisaation asia olisi sittten järjestää liikenne ja tariffit että päällekkäisyyyttä bussiliikenteen kanssa olisi mahdollisimman vähän. Esim meidän perhetuttava tuli viime kesänä Karjaalta Tammisaareen bussilla jonka aikataulu oli liki sama kuin junan, syy miksi hän tuli bussilla oli että kuukausikortti ei kelvannut junassa. 

Soppareita VR:n kanssa on kyllä mahdollista  purkaa.

t. Rainer

----------


## Antero Alku

> Maakuntien taajamajunajunamarkkinoilla "kilpailtaisiin" lähinnä siitä että kuka suostuu pyörittämään mahdollisimman halvalla tappiollista liikennettä.


Tämä kuulostaa huonolta, mutta ihan samaa on koko HSL:n liikenne alusta loppuun. Eikä siinä ole mitään ihmeellistä. Paikallisessa henkilöliikenteessä ei ole mahdollista kattaa kuluja lipputuloilla, koska autoilijatkaan eivät kata kulujaan sillä, minkä omasta pussistaan maksavat. Onnibussin kaukoliikenteellä ja minkään kaupunkiseudun paikallisliikenteellä ei ole mitään yhteistä keskenään. Kaikkein vähiten siinä, että paikallinen joukkoliikenne voisi olla lipputuloilla katettua kannattavaa liiketoimintaa, kuten Onnibussin kaukoliikenne on.




> Soppareita VR:n kanssa on kyllä mahdollista  purkaa.


Aivan. Kun molemmat sopimuksen osapuolet ovat samat, sopimuksella ei tosiasiallisesti ole voimassaoloaikaa eikä irtisanomisehtoja. Kyse on vain järjestelystä, että toimitaan nyt näin.

On selvä, että sopimuksen perusteella hyvin tienaavat palkolliset vastustavat bonusautomaattinsa lakkauttamista tai toiminnan muuttamista sellaiseksi, että pitäisi pärjätä tavallaisilla markkinoilla. Mutta työsopimukset ovat työsopimuksia, ei niitä tarvitse purkaa. Yksinoikeussopimus valtion itsensä kanssa ei ole työsopimus.

Eikä tosiasiallisesti työsopimuskaan ole ongelma. Johtajasopimukset ovat käytännössä sellaisia, joissa irtisanomisaika on se, miten kauan omistajalta kestää sanoa, että tämä loppui tähän. Siitä hyvästä johtajasopimuksessa on kovat irtisanomiskorvaukset.




> Sininen kalusto lienee ollut kokonaan poistettua eli tasearvoltaan nolla. Sen romuttamisesta ei ole siis tarvinnut tehdä alaskirjausta.


Niinpä. Netissä oli vuosia sitten taulukko, jossa oli ilmoitettu rautatiekaluston vahinkojen korvausperusteet. Sinisten vaunujen kuoletusajaksi oli siellä laitettu 15 vuotta, jos oikein muistan. Eli ne eivät ole taseessa olleet vuosikymmeniin, eikä niiden romutuksella siten ole mitään suoraa vaikutusta taseen loppusummaan.

Mutta välillinen vaikutus on. Kirjanpidossa nollan arvoisen kaluston tuottoarvo on kuitenkin olemassa. Ja kun tuottarvo katoaa romutettaessa, ja tilalle tulee uuden korkean kirjanpitoarvon kalustoa, laskennallinen ja todellinen sijoituetun pääoman tuotto romahtaa. Eli rahan kerääminen taseeseen muuttuu huomattavasti vaikeammaksi. Siksi turhaa romuttamista ei kannata tehdä taseen lihottamisen kannalta.

Pakotettu tai oma-aloitteinen innokas uuden kaluston hankinta ja siihen liittyvä romutus palvelevatkin nimenomaan suojautumisessa kilpailua vastaan. Vahva tase kerätään jättämällä voitto jakamatta, ja pääomaintensiivisellä alalla vahva tase on mukava. Kun raha on halpaa ekä sitä tarvitse ruinata pankista, pystyy kilpailemaan ryöstöhinnoittelulla ja muilla kyseenalaisilla keinoilla rehellisen toiminnan harjoittajat konkurssiin.

Antero

----------


## moxu

Vaikka en palvelutason heikentämistä toki hyvänä asiana näekään, on VR:n ratkaisu monin kohdin täysin ymmärrettävä. Jos matkustajat pystytään keskittämäänharvempiin vuoroihin, se käsittääkseni on hyvää bisnestä. Eräillä rataosilla tarjonta on ilmeisesti ollut kysyntään nähden liian runsasta, eikä sitä ilmeisimmin ole dumppulipuillakaan saatu nousemaan (tästä on omakohtaista kokemusta varsin hiljaisilla vuoroilla Helsingistä niin Tampereen kuin Turunkin suuntiin muutaman euron lipuilla matkustaneena).
Mutta monopoliaseman väärinkäyttö on asia, josta olisi syytä pitää meteliä. Sen kun pitäisi noin yleisen oikeustajun nimessä riittää perusteeksi monopoliaseman purkamiseen.

----------


## Joonas Pio

Ostoliikenteessä (niin kauko- kuin lähiliikenteessä) tapahtuu merkittäviä vähennyksiä maaliskuussa: http://www.vrgroup.fi/fi/vrgroup/uut...-150920151350/

----------


## hmikko

> Jos matkustajat pystytään keskittämäänharvempiin vuoroihin, se käsittääkseni on hyvää bisnestä.


Näillä päätöksillä matkustajat keskitetään bussiin tai omaan autoon. Helsinki-Turku -välillä menee bussivuoroja kerran tunnissa meilkein vuorokauden ympäri.

----------


## tohpeeri

> Näillä päätöksillä matkustajat keskitetään bussiin tai omaan autoon. Helsinki-Turku -välillä menee bussivuoroja kerran tunnissa meilkein vuorokauden ympäri.


Ensi maaliskuussa saadaan taas lisää henkilöautoja liikenteeseen kun Y-junat lopetetaan ja Siuntio sekä Inkoo suljetaan.

----------


## JSL

Jee hyvä juttu! Saadaan rullata Haapamäeltä loputki radat pois! Pitää ehdottaa Sipilälle että purkujuna matkaan Parkanolta Jyväskylään ja Vilppulaan ja Seinäjoelle molempii Haapiksen kautta. Myös muita roskaratoja saadaan pois. Kyllä ne radat pitää sitten kanssa sulkea ja maapohja palauttaa. Tulevaisuus on 127 tonnisilla 3 kärryisillä yhdistelmillä!

----------


## 339-DF

> Ensi maaliskuussa saadaan taas lisää henkilöautoja liikenteeseen kun Y-junat lopetetaan ja Siuntio sekä Inkoo suljetaan.


Tosin täytyy sanoa, ettei siitä kovin monta autoa tule. Inkoossa on ollut 39 päivittäistä "matkaa". Taas kerran tuosta ei käy ilmi, onko nousut ja poistumiset laskettu yhteen vai ei, mutta ei siitä ruuhkaa saa aikaan, oli niin tai näin. Noista lakkautettavista vilkkain on ollut juuri Siuntio, 265.

Ei minusta ole kivaa se, että junaliikenne vähenee ja palvelu heikkenee. Mutta ei se niinkään voi olla, että ajetaan raskasta ja kallista junaa parin hassun matkustajan vuoksi. Tuolta löytyy kahdeksan sellaista lakkautettavaa asemaa, joilla on ollut alle 10 käyttäjää vuorokaudessa.

----------


## zige94

"Liikenne- ja viestintäministeriö (LVM) ja VR-Yhtymä Oy (VR) ovat päässeet yhteisymmärrykseen junaliikenteen ostoista ja velvoiteliikenteen täsmennyksistä vuosille 2016-2019. Nykyisen sopimuksen voimassaolo päättyy 31.12.2015. Osto- ja velvoiteliikenteen aikatauluja tarkennetaan syksyn aikana ja ne tulevat voimaan 27.3.2016. Syksyn aikana viimeisteltävä sopimus viedään raha-asiainvaliokunnan hyväksyttäväksi.

Nelivuotinen sopimuskausi takaa joukkoliikenteen palvelujen ennustettavuuden ja jatkuvuuden. LVM ja VR ovat yhteistyössä hakeneet mallia, joka toteuttaa hallitusohjelman säästötavoitetta siten, että junaliikenteen ostot palvelisivat mahdollisimman montaa matkustajaa. Valmistelun aikana LVM on selvittänyt myös poistuvia junavuoroja korvaavia linja-autovuoroja alueittain.

LVM ei 27.3.2016 alkaen enää osta liikennettä reiteillä Joensuu-Nurmes, Tampere-Keuruu ja Jyväskylä-Haapamäki-Seinäjoki. Pieksämäki-Joensuu-reitti lyhennetään reitiksi Pieksämäki-Varkaus. Junavuorot vähenevät reiteillä Riihimäki-Lahti, Hanko-Karjaa, Kouvola-Kotkan satama ja Kajaani-Oulu. Lisäksi VR:lle asetettuun velvoiteliikenteeseen tulee yksittäisiä junavuoroja koskevia muutoksia.

Helsingin seudun lähiliikenteessä Y-junien liikennöinti lakkaa ja H- ja R-junat yhdistetään yhdeksi R-linjaksi. Saunakallion ja Ainolan junavuorot kaksinkertaistuvat. Junien pysähtyminen Purolan ja Nuppulinnan asemilla lakkaa. Uudelle sopimuskaudelle suunnitellaan uusia nopeita vuoroja Riihimäen ja Helsingin väliseen työmatkaliikenteeseen.

Vuorojen leikkausten piirissä on noin 6 prosenttia ostopalveluliikenteen asiakkaista. Lakkautettavilla vuoroilla tehdään yhteensä 550 000 matkaa vuodessa, kun koko LVM:n ostoliikenteessä matkojen lukumäärä on 9 miljoonaa. Junaliikenne loppuu kokonaan 28 asemalla, kun koko maassa asemia on 200 kappaletta. Monet lakkautettavista asemista ovat hyvin pieniä matkustajamäärältään.

Nelivuotisen sopimuksen arvo olisi 110 miljoonaa euroa eli 27,5 miljoonaa euroa vuodessa. Uusi sopimus toisi valtiolle 12,3 miljoonan euron vuosittaiset säästöt."

LVM:n tiedote asiasta: http://www.lvm.fi/tiedote/4444943/ju...a-maaliskuussa


Koottuna:

Lakkauttettavat:

- H-junat lakkautetaan, vuorot/osa-vuoroista R-juniin
- Y-junat lakkaavat kokonaan, ei ollut infoa korvataanko esim. Siuntiota IC-junilla
- Purolan ja Nuppulinnan asemat lakkautetaan/liikenne näillä asemilla loppuu
- Joensuu-Nurmes
- Tampere-Keuruu
- Jyväskylä-Haapamäki-Seinäjoki
- Varkaus-Joensuu (Pieksämäki-Varkaus välillä ostoliikenne säilyy)

Liikennettä vähennetään:

Riihimäki-Lahti (n. puolet vuoroista)
Kouvola-Kotkan satama
Hanko-Karjaa
Kajaani-Oulu

----------


## hylje

> Näillä päätöksillä matkustajat keskitetään bussiin tai omaan autoon. Helsinki-Turku -välillä menee bussivuoroja kerran tunnissa meilkein vuorokauden ympäri.


Näillä nyt lakkautetuilla asemilla matkustajamäärät ovat tosiaan parhaimmillaankin sitä luokkaa, että sopiva kulkuväline on joko yksityisauto tai linja-auto.

----------


## Murzu

Kalusto, henkilöstö ja kunnossapito halutaan sosialisoida "vuokrauspankkiin", kaikkien halukkaiden käyttöön. Riippuen siitä kuka saa kulut ja kustannukset kaikkein alhaisimmaksi. Sitäkö halutaan? Kysehän olisi vain siitä, että ottavia käsiä olisi muita kuin nykyinen monopolin ottava käsi. Ottavia käsiä tulisi lisää, mutta mikään ottavista käsistä ei olisi valmis investoimaan mitään, osallistumaan koulutuksiin, kehittämisiin. Kunhan vain otettaisiin sitä rahaa joka tulee uunista ulos. Siitä on kyse. Eli yrityksen varsinainen toiminta ei kiinnosta, ainoastaan se raha mitä sieltä voi tulla. Rahankiilto silmissä laukkaaminen ei tuo koskaan mitään hyvää, ainakaan tavalliselle kansalle. 

Pitäisikö kokeilla myös samaa sosialistamista sitten kaikkeen muuhunkin. Mitäs jos sosialisoitaisiin maanviljely. Poistetaan maanomistusoikeus ja siirretään maanviljelijät henkilöstöpankkiin. Maat jonnekin omaan pankkiinsa ja sitten vielä puimurit ja traktorit omaan kalustopankkiinsa. Sieltä sitten jokainen ottava käsi vain pikkurahalla leikkimään kartanonherraa. Minäkin voisin leikkiä kartanoherraa esim jollain kymppitonnin panoksella, valitsisin haluamani maajussit ja traktorit ja tietyn maapalan, että menkääs jo sinne puimuroimaan minimipalkalla että minä saan rahaa ja tukiaisia, muusta viis. Niinkö?

----------


## hmikko

> Pitäisikö kokeilla myös samaa sosialistamista sitten kaikkeen muuhunkin.


VR:n ainoa omistaja on valtio. Voisi väittää, että sosialisointia juurikin on tässä kokeiltu aika pitkään.

----------


## samulih

^ No tuota se on se kulttuuri jossa sinunkin tietokoneesi tai kännykkäsi on tehty jolla tuota kirjoitat.... 

Demokratiassa on ne herrat sinne äänestetty, kohta on uudet vaalit joissa voi asioihin vaikuttaa muuten toinen tie on tietysti tämä http://www.vice.com/read/miner-threat-0000747-v22n9

----------


## moxu

Maataloudessa esitetty malli olisi suorastaan hyvä. Sillä osoitettaisiin kertalaakista, ettei maa lopulta ole minkään arvoista, jos sitä ei hyödynnä. Siis maa itsessään on nollahintaista, mutta jos siinä viljelee jotain, on viljelyn suorittaneella luonnollisesti oikeus ottaa tuotetta myydessään siitä käypä hinta.
Rautateillä tällainen muutos olisi paljon kevyempi tehdä, sillä jos -tai siis kun- VR ei hoida velvoitteitaan, on syytä poistaa silta yksinoikeus ja kokeilla, jos joku muu vaikka ottaisi liikenteen hoitaakseen. Näin yksinkertaista se lopulta on. Jos halutaan.

----------


## zige94

Pohjolan Matka/Pohjolan Turistiauto Oy ja Matka-Mäkelä Oy on hakenut reittiliikennelupaa väleille Tampere-Keuruu sekä Jyväskylä-Keuruu-Ähtäri-Alavus-Seinäjoki, joiden junaliikenteen rahoituksen LVM lopettaa ja VR:n ajamat junavuorot loppuvat. Luvan voimassaolonehtona on että VR:n kiskobussiliikenne ko. reittiväleillä.

----------


## Compact

> Pohjolan Matka/Pohjolan Turistiauto Oy ja Matka-Mäkelä Oy on hakenut reittiliikennelupaa väleille Tampere-Keuruu sekä Jyväskylä-Keuruu-Ähtäri-Alavus-Seinäjoki, joiden junaliikenteen rahoituksen LVM lopettaa ja VR:n ajamat junavuorot loppuvat. Luvan voimassaolonehtona on että VR:n kiskobussiliikenne ko. reittiväleillä.


Tässä on hyvää se, että "Pohjolan Turistiauto & Mäkelä" ajaisi nyt myös Mäntän keskustan kautta. Junan huono puolihan on ollut se, että Mänttään matkallaolevien on pitänyt hankkia Vilppulan asemalle jokin jatkokyyditys. Se pikkuautoralli jäisi nyt pois. Nähtäväksi jää mitä "Mäntän Tilausliikenteen" ajamalle Serlachius-bussilinjalle Vilppulan asema-Mänttä tapahtuu.

Hyvää on myös se, että bussivuorot eivät ole pikavuoroja vaikka ovatkin nopeita, ja pysähtyvät siis tarvittaessa kaikilla pysäkeillä. 

Huonoja puolia on Korkeakosken/Juupajoen ohitus kantatietä pitkin usean kilometrin päässä kuntakeskuksesta. Ja Kolho sekä Haapamäki jäävät näiltä busseilta tyystin pois.

----------


## LateZ

> Hyvää on myös se, että bussivuorot eivät ole pikavuoroja vaikka ovatkin nopeita, ja pysähtyvät siis tarvittaessa kaikilla pysäkeillä.


Hakemuksessa on rasti kohdassa "Haettavan liikenteen luonne, pikavuoroliikenne".

Näkyy olevan Juupajoelta ja Mänttä-Vilppulasta Tampereen itäinen seutulippu Tampereelle kuukaudessa noin satasen junalippua halvempi. Jospa tommosen lipputuotteen saisi jotenkin kelpaamaan junassa (ja kunnat sitten vaikka maksamaan seutulipputukea VR:lle), olisi varmaan työmatkaliikenteessä enemmän kulkijoita. Orivedeltäkin moni menisi välillä nopealla junalla ja välillä bussilla.

Haapamäen ratojen liikenteen voisi järjestää jotenkin näin: 

Tampere 5:40 - Vilppula 6:40 - Tampere 7:40
Tampere 8:10 - Seinäjoki 11:20/11:40 - Tampere 14:50
Tampere 16:10 - Seinäjoki 19:20/19:40 - Tampere 

Kun Jyväskylästä Haapamäelle ei enää ajettaisi, säästyisi päivässä yli 700 km eli junakilometrejä tulisi 40 prosenttia nykyistä vähemmän. Ehdottamallani aikataululla riittäisi yksi junarunko nykyisten ehkä noin kolmen sijaan. Seinäjoella oltaisiin sopiviin aikoihin, joten yhteydet sekä etelään että pohjoiseen olisivat hyvät reitin molemmissa päissä ja puolivaiheille pääsisi kumpaakin kautta sujuvati. Tärkeimmät työmatkayhteydet Tampereelle toimisivat edelleen.

----------


## Compact

> Hakemuksessa on rasti kohdassa "Haettavan liikenteen luonne, pikavuoroliikenne".


Ainakaan esim. "Mäntän keskusta" ja "Joenniemi" eivät ole pikavuoromerkinnöillä varustettuja pysäkkejä, nykyään. Kuitenkin erittäin tärkeitä, kun ajatellaan asiakkaiden hankintaa. 

Samahan se on aikataulullisesti nykyään ajaa pikavuoroa tai vakiota. Harvoinpa jostain syrjänperän pysäkiltä ketään tulee/jää, mutta jos niin kävisi, niin otetaan asiakas kiitollisuudella mukaan. Aikatauluun x-paikka lisää ei tee loppupeleissä yhtään mitään miinusmerkkistä tulokseen.

----------


## tkp

> Samahan se on aikataulullisesti nykyään ajaa pikavuoroa tai vakiota. Harvoinpa jostain syrjänperän pysäkiltä ketään tulee/jää, mutta jos niin kävisi, niin otetaan asiakas kiitollisuudella mukaan. Aikatauluun x-paikka lisää ei tee loppupeleissä yhtään mitään miinusmerkkistä tulokseen.


No ei se nyt ihan sama ole. Esimerkkinä vaikkapa Jyväskylä-Petäjävesi välillä vakiovuorolla on iltaruuhkan aikaan ajoaikaa 50min kun pikavuorolla on ajoaikaa 30 minuuttia. Toki vakiovuoro kiertää pitempää reittiä mutta suurin ero matka-ajassa tulee ihan siitä että vakiovuorolla pysähdytään käytännössä joka pysäkillä jättämään matkustajia pois kyydistä. 




> Ainakaan esim. "Mäntän keskusta" ja "Joenniemi" eivät ole pikavuoromerkinnöillä varustettuja pysäkkejä, nykyään. Kuitenkin erittäin tärkeitä, kun ajatellaan asiakkaiden hankintaa.


Töysän Linjan pikavuorot näkyy pysähtyvän Joenniemessä vaikka ei siellä pv-kylttiä ainakaan google mapsin mukaan olekaan. Käytännössä nykyään uuden pv-pysäkin saa kun vain ilmoittaa viranomaiselle että olisi sellaiselle tarvetta.

----------


## Pezqu

Menee OT, mutta oletettavasti säännönmukainen Dv12 + siniset vaunut -liikenne loppuu jo 25.10. (tietenkin koko junaliikenne Keski-Suomessa loppuu 26.3.) alkaen Seinäjoki-Jyväskylä -välillä, koska vaihdoton yhteys Vaasa-Jyväskylä -välillä poistuu ja Seinäjoki-Vaasa-radan lakkautusten takia Dm12 vapautuu?

----------


## hsiitari

Viestiketjun alkuosassa on runsaasti keskustelua rautatieliikenteestä välillä Helsinki  Turku. Hallituksessa iät ja ajat istunut RKP muistaakseni vuosikymmeniä sitten tuki voimakkaasti rataosan Kirkkonummi  Karjaa perusparannusta, jolloin Elsa-oikorata jäi rakentamatta. Syynä tukeen voisi olla vaikka se, että puolueen kannattajia asuu runsaasti läntisellä Uudellamaalla ja radan Kirkkonummi  Karjaa vaikutuspiirissä. Tällä hetkellä RKP ei ole mukana hallituksessa.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Viestiketjun alkuosassa on runsaasti keskustelua rautatieliikenteestä välillä Helsinki  Turku. Hallituksessa iät ja ajat istunut RKP muistaakseni vuosikymmeniä sitten tuki voimakkaasti rataosan Kirkkonummi  Karjaa perusparannusta, jolloin Elsa-oikorata jäi rakentamatta. Syynä tukeen voisi olla vaikka se, että puolueen kannattajia asuu runsaasti läntisellä Uudellamaalla ja radan Kirkkonummi  Karjaa vaikutuspiirissä. Tällä hetkellä RKP ei ole mukana hallituksessa.


ELSA-radan rakentamattomuus ei johtunutu ainoastaan RKP:stä ja alueen ruotsinkielisistä vaan siitä että koko ELSAan ei  uskottu. Samaan aikaan tapetilla ollutta HELI-rataakaan ei ryhdytty rakentamaan vaikka se olisi ollut yhteiskuntataloudellisesti tärkeämpi kosska olisi linkittänyt koko Suomenlahden Helsingin itäpuolseisen rannikon pääkaupunkiin junalla ja myös tavaraliikenne mm Sköldvikin jalostamoon ja Hainan ja Kotkan satamiin ym olisi hyötynyt. Silloin 1970-luvulla uskottiin vain autoihin ja moottoriteihin. Rantaradan perusparannus oli pakko tehdä koska sillä oli korjausvelkaa niin pahasti, ainoa vaihtoehto olisi ollut koko junaliikenteen lakkauttaminen ja sitä RKP vastusti. No nythän se melkein toteutuu siitä huolimatta.

t. Rainer

----------


## moxu

Ei rantarataa todellakaan olisi tarvinnut ruveta rakentamaan uudelleen, sillä siitähän siinä oli kyse, peruskorjauksesta puhuminen sai vain asiaan perehtymättömän vaikuttajan luulemaan prosessia edullisemmaksi kuin ELSA-linjauksen mukaan rakennettavan uuden radan rakentamista. Ratkaisu oli karsea virhe, aiemmin kylien läpi kulkenut ratalinjaus oikaistiin sellaiseksi, ettei sille oikein voi taajamajunaliikennettä sijoittaa ja yksiraiteisuus pilaa kaikki kehitysmahdollisuudet. 
Todennäköisesti edes Svenska Folkpartiet ei olisi tuota hanketta kannattanut, jos olisi aavistanut, millainen susi tällä "peruskorjauksella" saatiin aikaan. ELSA-linjauksella olisi saatu lähiliikenne Lohjalle, ja sieltä olisi ollut ihan mahdollista lähteä työstämään Hankopaanan remontointia. Parhaassa tapauksessa Helsingistä Lohjan kautta Tammisaareen kulkeva lähikuna olisi saatu liikkeelle jo -80-luvun lopulla, ja ehkäpä sähkäri olisi osalla vuoroista voinut jatkaa Hankoonkin.

Muutamalla tuoreehkolla kulkukokemuksella nyt lakkautettavilla Helsingin ja Turun välisillä IC:illä voin todeta, ettei lakkautuspäätösä ole ollenkaan väärä, jos tavoitteena on, että junan käyttökate on yli 50%. Tyhjänpuoleisessa junassa matkustaminen on toki rauhallista, mutta ei varmasti sitä, mitä VR on hakemassa. Toisaalta linjalla on usean vuoden ajan ollut aivan liian runsas tarjonta suhteessa kysyntään, mitä taas on ainakin viime vuosina hillinnyt bussifirmojen (VR:n oma Pölhölä mukaan lukien) aktiivinen hintasota sasmojen kaupunkien välin melkein yhtä nopeasti taittavilla vuoroilla.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Ei rantarataa todellakaan olisi tarvinnut ruveta rakentamaan uudelleen, sillä siitähän siinä oli kyse, peruskorjauksesta puhuminen sai vain asiaan perehtymättömän vaikuttajan luulemaan prosessia edullisemmaksi kuin ELSA-linjauksen mukaan rakennettavan uuden radan rakentamista. Ratkaisu oli karsea virhe, aiemmin kylien läpi kulkenut ratalinjaus oikaistiin sellaiseksi, ettei sille oikein voi taajamajunaliikennettä sijoittaa ja yksiraiteisuus pilaa kaikki kehitysmahdollisuudet. 
> Todennäköisesti edes Svenska Folkpartiet ei olisi tuota hanketta kannattanut, jos olisi aavistanut, millainen susi tällä "peruskorjauksella" saatiin aikaan. ELSA-linjauksella olisi saatu lähiliikenne Lohjalle, ja sieltä olisi ollut ihan mahdollista lähteä työstämään Hankopaanan remontointia. Parhaassa tapauksessa Helsingistä Lohjan kautta Tammisaareen kulkeva lähikuna olisi saatu liikkeelle jo -80-luvun lopulla, ja ehkäpä sähkäri olisi osalla vuoroista voinut jatkaa Hankoonkin..


Mä olen samaa mieltä, että ELSA olis kannattanut rakentaa, vaikka olen ruotsinkielinen ja meidän mökki on Tammisaaressa. Ongelma oli vaan siinä että 1970-luvun puolivälissä ei kukaan politikko vasuripuolueita lukuunottamatta uskonut koko ELSA-radan kannattavuuteen. Sen ongelma oli että tavaraliikennettä oli liian vähän, se palveli vain etelä-Suomea ja se olisi ollut pelkkä matkustajaliikennerata eikä sekarata kuten Jämsänkosken tai Parkanon oikoradat. Siihen aikaan Suomi oli niin kepulaistunut että usko autoihin, busseihin ja jopa kotimaan lyhyen matkan lentoliikenteeseen oli suurempi kuin rautatiematkustajaliikenteeseen kahden suuren kaupungin välillä. Koko poliittinen oikeisto Kepu, Kokkarit, RKP ja Liberaalit unohtamatta pientä Perustuslailllista kansanpuoluetta tyrmäsivät ELSAn ja myös idän oikorata HELIn. Ruotsissa pelättiin että Neuvostoliitto käyttäisi HELI- ja ELSA ratoja Suomen miehittämiseksi ja Ruotsiin kohdistuvaan hyökkäyksen huoltoväylinä!

Rantaradan perusparannus lähti vaatimattomasti ja verkkaisesti käyntiin, ikäänkuin hätäaputöinä. Vaihtoehtona oli todella koko liikenteen lakkauttaminen. Koko 1980-luvun rakennettiin vain Kirkkonummi-Karjaa väliä.  Alunperin oli kai tarkoitettu että pari muutakin pysähdyspaikkaa olis jätetty kuin Siuntio ja Inkoo, eikä rantarataa edes suunniteltu ollenkaan sähköistettäväksi. Sähköistyspäätös tuli vasta 1990-luvulla kun VR oli päättänyt ostaa suurnopeusjunia eli Pendolinoja, ja niille tarvittiin "koerata". Siinä vaiheessa kai seisakkeista luovuttiin. 




> Muutamalla tuoreehkolla kulkukokemuksella nyt lakkautettavilla Helsingin ja Turun välisillä IC:illä voin todeta, ettei lakkautuspäätösä ole ollenkaan väärä, jos tavoitteena on, että junan käyttökate on yli 50%. Tyhjänpuoleisessa junassa matkustaminen on toki rauhallista, mutta ei varmasti sitä, mitä VR on hakemassa. Toisaalta linjalla on usean vuoden ajan ollut aivan liian runsas tarjonta suhteessa kysyntään, mitä taas on ainakin viime vuosina hillinnyt bussifirmojen (VR:n oma Pölhölä mukaan lukien) aktiivinen hintasota sasmojen kaupunkien välin melkein yhtä nopeasti taittavilla vuoroilla.


VR on Pohjolan Liikenteen avulla ampunut omaa jalkaansa. Sen olisi kannattanut vetää bussinsa kokonaan pois kilpailemasta junien kanssa Turun linjalla jo 1950-luvulla kun Porkkalan tunnelista päästiin eroon. 

Turun junien matkustajamäärien vähennys johtuu kanssa Nokian Salon tehtaiden ja suunnittelulaitosten sulkeutumisesta. Mitä itse toivoisin on että VR ja ruotsinlaivavarustamot satsaisi  paremmin melkein unohdettuun laivajuna-tuotteeseen, olkoot että tehtävä on vaikea kun Silja ja Viikkari pitävät Helsinki-Tukholma linjaa lippulaivalinjanaan ja Tallinnaankin menee laivoja suoraan Stadista. Mutta päivälaivoja Tukholmaan ja Maarianhaminaan jotka sopivat paremmin asiointimatkoihin kuin rillutteluun ei lähde muualta kuin Turusta. Esim aamun laivajunan ei tarvitisisi lähteä jo klo 5:20 Helsingistä vaan klo 6:00  pitäisi riittää. Siljan aamulaivan lähtöä voisi lykätä 15 minuutilla. Muistan että 1980-luvulla aamun laivajunasta ehti vaihtaa laivaan hyvin vaikka aikaa oli vain 15 minuuttia, edellyttäen että lippu laivaan oli valmiiksi ostettu. Ei tarvinnut ainakaan jonottaa terminaalissa aamuäreiden turkulaisten kanssa :Wink: 

t. Rainer

----------


## petteri

> Ei rantarataa todellakaan olisi tarvinnut ruveta rakentamaan uudelleen, sillä siitähän siinä oli kyse, peruskorjauksesta puhuminen sai vain asiaan perehtymättömän vaikuttajan luulemaan prosessia edullisemmaksi kuin ELSA-linjauksen mukaan rakennettavan uuden radan rakentamista. Ratkaisu oli karsea virhe, aiemmin kylien läpi kulkenut ratalinjaus oikaistiin sellaiseksi, ettei sille oikein voi taajamajunaliikennettä sijoittaa ja yksiraiteisuus pilaa kaikki kehitysmahdollisuudet.


Ennen 1970-1990-luvun peruskorjauksia mutkaisella Rantaradalla käytettävissä olevat huippunopeudet olivat käsittääkseni monissa paikoissa 80-100 km/h. Rata oli profiililtaan käytännössä 1930-luvun tasoa, joka ei riittänyt nykyaikaiseen liikenteeseen sekä sähköistämätön. Radalta puuttui myös monesta paikasta nykyaikaiset perustukset, joten rata upposi savikkoihin joka kevät ja sitä oli pakko suoristella jatkuvasti. 

Ilman peruskorjausta, jossa rataa uudelleenrakennettiin pitkiltä pätkiltä rautateiden henkilöliikenne Turkuun olisikin ehkä jouduttu jopa kokonaan lopettamaan, kun se olisi ollut niin paljon parannettavaa tieyhteyttä hitaampi. Toki ELSA-radan rakentaminen olisi ollut parempi vaihtoehto kuin peruskorjaus nykyistä linjaa seuraillen, mutta toisaalta radan jättäminen kokonaan korjaamatta olisi hyvinkin voinut tarkoittaa rataosan lakkauttamista.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Ennen 1970-1990-luvun peruskorjauksia mutkaisella Rantaradalla käytettävissä olevat huippunopeudet olivat käsittääkseni monissa paikoissa 80-100 km/h. Rata oli profiililtaan käytännössä 1930-luvun tasoa, joka ei riittänyt nykyaikaiseen liikenteeseen sekä sähköistämätön. Radalta puuttui myös monesta paikasta nykyaikaiset perustukset, joten rata upposi savikkoihin joka kevät ja sitä oli pakko suoristella jatkuvasti.


Kirkkonummi-Päivölä -välillä eli entisellä  Porkkalan vuokra-alueella oli suurin nopeus 50 km/h ennen perusparannusta. Se oli käytännössä museorautatie!

t. Rainer

----------


## Rattivaunu

> Kirkkonummi-Päivölä -välillä eli entisellä  Porkkalan vuokra-alueella oli suurin nopeus 50 km/h ennen perusparannusta. Se oli käytännössä museorautatie!


Tarkoittamasi osuus näytti pääosin *tältä*. Oman muistikuvani mukaan osuudella Kela - Siuntio sn oli kuitenkin 70 km/h ennen kyseisen osuuden korvaamista rataoikaisulla 1984 - 85. Sen ympärille oli tehty Vuohimäen oikaisu 1983 ja Päivölän oikaisu 1982. Toisaalta Siuntiosta Käkelään rataa oli kunnostettu jo 1960-luvulla, samoin osuus Tyriksestä Inkoon kautta Vestaan.

Entisellä vuokra-alueella kiskotus näytti monin paikoin *tällaiselta*. Jatkokset olivat epäsymmetrisesti ja itse kiskot olivat hyvin lyhyet.

----------


## Autoton espoolainen

> Mä olen samaa mieltä, että ELSA olis kannattanut rakentaa, vaikka olen ruotsinkielinen ja meidän mökki on Tammisaaressa. Ongelma oli vaan siinä että 1970-luvun puolivälissä ei kukaan politikko vasuripuolueita lukuunottamatta uskonut koko ELSA-radan kannattavuuteen. ... Koko poliittinen oikeisto Kepu, Kokkarit, RKP ja Liberaalit unohtamatta pientä Perustuslailllista kansanpuoluetta tyrmäsivät ELSAn ja myös idän oikorata HELIn.


Noista ELSA-rataa koskevista 1970-luvun poliittisista rintamalinjoista vielä tällainen täsmentävä asiatieto, että kun tehtiin ratkaisevia päätöksiä rantaradan parantamisen ja Lohjan oikoratalinjauksen välillä, niin silloisen SKDL:n Veikko Saarto toimi pitkään liikenneministerinä kolmessa eri hallituksessa (19701971, 19771979 ja 19791982, jolloin hänellä poliittisten vastustajien keskuudessa oli myös maine ajokortittomana liikenneministerinä).

Saarto itse oli kai vantaalainen, mutta hän toimi myös mm. SKDL:n Uudenmaan piirijärjestön puheenjohtajana (vrt. esim. https://fi.wikipedia.org/wiki/Veikko_Saarto).

Ja kuten tässä raaseporilaisen Vasemmistoliiton valtuutetun kirjoituksessa näkyy, niin ko. rata-asiassa Saarto kyllä harjoitti suuren mittakaavan siltarumpupolitiikkaa oman vaalipiirinsä eli Uudenmaan hyväksi, eli ELSAn sijasta hän halusi ohjata investoinnit rantaradan parantamiseen, koska tästä olisi hyötyä nimenomaan Uudenmaan läntisille alueille.

(Myös itse muistan, että tämä oman Uudenmaan vaalipiiriin etujen ajaminen mainittiin Veikko Saarton osalta 1970-luvun uutisoinnissa, sillä meillä kotona tätä ELSA/rantarata-asiaa seurattiin tuolloin suurella mielenkiinnolla ennen muuta siksi, että silloin suunniteltu ELSA-radan linjaus olisi ylittänyt kesämökkijärvemme n. kilometrin päässä tontistamme, joten meille sopi kyllä aivan hyvin, että ELSA-rata lykkääntyi ja järvi jäi rauhaan eikä siitä tullut vuosikausien ajaksi rakennustyömaata saatikka radan valmistumisen jälkeen ohi kiitävien junien meluhaitta-aluetta, joskin nyttemmin tätä huolta ei meillä enää ole, koska uudemmissa Lohja-Salo-ratalinjauksen suunnitelmissa reitti on siirretty luontoarvojen kannalta vähemmän haitalliseen suuntaan lähemmäksi nykyistä Turun moottoritietä.)

----------


## Compact

> Saarto itse oli kai vantaalainen, mutta hän toimi myös mm. SKDL:n Uudenmaan piirijärjestön puheenjohtajana.


Asui Hiekkaharjun seisakkeen luona radan itäpuolella Kinaporinkujalla.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Noista ELSA-rataa koskevista 1970-luvun poliittisista rintamalinjoista vielä tällainen täsmentävä asiatieto, että kun tehtiin ratkaisevia päätöksiä rantaradan parantamisen ja Lohjan oikoratalinjauksen välillä, niin silloisen SKDL:n Veikko Saarto toimi pitkään liikenneministerinä kolmessa eri hallituksessa (19701971, 19771979 ja 19791982, jolloin hänellä poliittisten vastustajien keskuudessa oli myös maine ajokortittomana liikenneministerinä).


Silloin kun ELSAsta tehtiin hylkäämispäätös 1975 oli Liberaalien Pekka Tarjanne liikenneministeri. Hänen erikoisalansa oli teleliikenne, ja vähemmän kiinnostusta oli rautateihin, 
 ja hänet nimitettiin Posti- ja teleleitoksen pääjohtajaksi liikenneministeripestin jälkeen.

EDIT: 
Siis silloin kun Saarto oli liikenenministeri, ei ollut enää kyse ELSAn rakentamisetsta koska oli jo Tarjanteen aikana päätettyy ettei rakenneta. Tarjanteen ja Saarron välissä istui Keijo Liinamaan virkamieshallitus joka ei voinut mistään liikennehankkeista päättää. Se että Saarto uusmaalaisena ajoi rantaradan perusparannusta koko radan lakkauttamisen sijaan oli sinänsä ansiokasta. 

t. Rainer

----------


## hsiitari

> Siihen aikaan Suomi oli niin kepulaistunut että usko autoihin, busseihin ja jopa kotimaan lyhyen matkan lentoliikenteeseen oli suurempi kuin rautatiematkustajaliikenteeseen kahden suuren kaupungin välillä. Koko poliittinen oikeisto Kepu, Kokkarit, RKP ja Liberaalit unohtamatta pientä Perustuslailllista kansanpuoluetta tyrmäsivät ELSAn ja myös idän oikorata HELIn. 
> t. Rainer


Näistä asioista minulla on aivan sama käsitys. Perustuslaillinen Kansanpuolue mm. ehdotti Helsingin metron rakennustöiden keskeyttämistä siinä vaiheessa, kun työ oli lähes valmis ja kun jo suunniteltiin liityntäliikennettä. Tämä on ihan tosi juttu! Myös usko lentoliikenteeseen on ollut kova. Tästä yksi esimerkki. Iitin kunta on Kouvolan ja Lahden puolivälissä. Siellä ilmestyy paikallislehti Iitinseutu ja siinä on mielenkiintoinen palsta tapahtumista 40 vuotta sitten. Erään uutisen mukaan, vuodelta 1975 siis, Kymenlaakson maakunnan länsiosaan Iittiinkin pitää saada lentokenttä, koskapa maakunnan itäosassa Utissakin sellainen on. Joku lentokenttävaraus Iittiin ehkä tehtiin, mutta onneksi ei toteutettu.

----------


## Murzu

En nyt jaksa avata tästä uutta viestiketjua, mutta suuria muutoksia tulee viimeistään vuonna 2017, kun Seinäjoki-Oulu ratahanke valmistuu. 

Pohdiskelin tuossa paljonko Oulun junat nopeutuu aikanaan? Jossain oli joskus, että alle 5 tuntia Oulu-Helsinki voisi olla. Itse laskeskelin Seinäjoki-Helsinki välin keskinopeuksilla, että pendoliinolla juuri 5 tuntiin voidaan päästä, mutta ei kyllä alle sen kovin helposti. Alle viiden tunnin matkassa, Tampere-Helsinki väli pitäisi nopeutua oleellisesti, enkä usko siihen. 

Itse laskeskelin, että esim nykyinen S42 voitaisiin ajaa Oulusta saakka Helsinkiin. Lähtöaika tosin olisi karmea, noin 4.30 ja perillä oltaisiin Helsingissä 9.30, mutta se tarjoaisi ainakin aamuvirkuille yhteyden aamuiseen Helsinkiin. Se vaatisi tosin että Pännäisten ja Kauhavan pysähdykset pitäisi jättää pois, muutoin lähtöaika olisi 4.20 luokkaa, eli todella karmea. Lisäksi jos Ylivieskan pysähdys jätettäisiin pois (tämän junan osalta), niin junan lähtöajaksi saataisiin hyvällä tuurilla jopa 4.35, tällöin matka-aika olisi 4h 55min, eli alle 5 tuntia. Keskinopeutena käytin siis pendoliinon osalta 43 m/s, eli noin 155 km/h. Eli sama kuin Seinäjoki-Parkano-Tampere välillä. Olettamuksena siis, että tuolla Seinäjoki-Oulu välillä pystyy tulevaisuudessa suurimmaksi osaksi ajamaan 180-200 km/h. Ainoa kysymysmerkki on, että onko kaikki ennen klo 5 lähtevät junat liian aikaisia? Tuntuu että klo 5 on eräänlainen yön ja aamun jakaja. 

Myös IC-junat nopetuu nykyisestä, mutta ei niin paljon kuin pendoliinojunat, koska lukuisat pysähdykset syö keskinopeutta. Itse laskeskelin, että IC voisi pystyä parhaimmillaan noin 6h 20min aikaan, Oulu-Helsinki välillä.

Näin ollen IC-junien matka-aika lyhenisi noin 1 tunnin. Kun taas pendoliinojen matka-aika lyhenisi 1,5 tuntia. Mutta tämähän selviää sitten vuonna 2017. Ei siihen kovin pitkä aika enää ole.

----------


## moxu

2017 ollaan jo siinä tilanteessa, että Pendolinot lähtevät romikselle. Nehän ovat VR:n logiikan mukaan teknisen käyttöikänsä päässä, kuten niitä parhaimmillaan kymmenen vuotta vanhemmat vaunut nyt.
Helsingin ja Oulun välillä päästään helposti viiden tunnin yhteyteen, kun pysähdyspaikkoina ovat vain Pasila, Tixi, Tampere, Seinäjoki ja Kokkola. Vähän siinä radanvarren asukit voivat nurista, mutta ehkäpä joku perustaa bussiyhteyden lähimmälle pysäkille...

Tämä on ehkä karrikoitu tulevaisuudenvisio, mutta nykytilanteessa täysin realistinen. Sitä paitsi Pendolinojen romuttaminen olisi palvelutason parannus, koska pizzamopot on todettu epäkelvoiksi pohjoisen sääolosuhteisiin, olivatpa ne millaiset tahansa.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

Mä luulen että pitkillä pääradoilla ja yhteysväleillä kuten Hki-Oulu, Hki-Kuopio ja Hki-Joensuu tullaan palaamaan nis Erikoispikajuna-konseptiin, eli kerran tai kaksi päivässä ajettaviin muita nopeampiin junavuoroihin jotka eivät pysähdy kuin varsinaisissa kaupungeissa ja ohittavat myös niitä kaupunkeja joita palvelee ns kerran tunnissa kulkeva juna. Näitä junia varten sisustetaan joko pendo tai IC-rungot uudestaan mukavemminin istuimin ja ravintolasta tehdään houkuttelevampi. 

Aikoinaan EP-junat olivat suosittuja siksi että ne olivat n tunnin verran nopeampia kuin muut, niissä oli paremmat vaunut ja korkeampi lipun hinta pakollisine paikanvarauksineen karsi pois ns häirikkömatkustajat.

t. Rainer

----------


## hmikko

> 2017 ollaan jo siinä tilanteessa, että Pendolinot lähtevät romikselle.


VR on juuri laittanut 10 miljoonaa euroa Pendolinojen remppaan. En usko, että lähtevät parin vuoden päästä romuksi.

----------


## moxu

Tätä minäkin epäilen, vaikka tosiasiahan on, että noista "Saarisen pizzamopoista" VR:n totisesti olisi syytä imagosyistä hankkiutua eroon. Sinistä kalustoa yleisö kaipaisi liikenteeseenkin, Pendolinojen ongelmista isoimmaksi saattaisi muodostua se, että ne hajonneina tukkivat radan ja estävät luotettavienkin junien etenemisen.

----------


## Compact

> 2017 ollaan jo siinä tilanteessa, että Pendolinot lähtevät romikselle.


Kaksi protojunaa, joo...

----------


## ultrix

HelsinkiTurku-pendoexpressin koeajoja tehdään näemmä ainakin lasu-öisin. Viime yönä (7.8.11.) ajettiin ainakin kaksi vuoroparia (MV 11921, 11922, 19923 ja 11924), tavoiteajoaikana 1:29. Aikataulut näkyvät pitäneen varsin hyvin. http://julia.dy.fi/timetables/graphi...ku&d=8.11.2015

----------


## tlajunen

> HelsinkiTurku-pendoexpressin koeajoja tehdään näemmä ainakin lasu-öisin. Viime yönä (7.8.11.) ajettiin ainakin kaksi vuoroparia (MV 11921, 11922, 19923 ja 11924), tavoiteajoaikana 1:29. Aikataulut näkyvät pitäneen varsin hyvin. http://julia.dy.fi/timetables/graphi...ku&d=8.11.2015


Kun oletettavasti junat on ajettu "maksimivauhtia" ilman muuta liikennettä, ja toinen junista on mennyt suunniteltua vauhtia ja toinen muutaman minuutin myöhässä, en sanoisi tuon perusteella, että olisi onnistuttu. Jokaisessa terveellisesti laaditussa aikataulussa on ainakin hieman pelivaraa.

Tokihan se olisi hienoa, että 1:30 ajoaikaan pystyttäisiin luotettavasti. Tuon perusteella en kyllä vielä uskalla luottaa onnistumiseen.

----------


## ultrix

> Kun oletettavasti junat on ajettu "maksimivauhtia" ilman muuta liikennettä, ja toinen junista on mennyt suunniteltua vauhtia ja toinen muutaman minuutin myöhässä, en sanoisi tuon perusteella, että olisi onnistuttu. Jokaisessa terveellisesti laaditussa aikataulussa on ainakin hieman pelivaraa.
> 
> Tokihan se olisi hienoa, että 1:30 ajoaikaan pystyttäisiin luotettavasti. Tuon perusteella en kyllä vielä uskalla luottaa onnistumiseen.


Jos tavoitteena oli 1:34, ja 75 % vuoroista päästään 5 minuuttia nopeampaan ajoaikaan, niin onhan se jo ihan hyvä saavutus? Riskipeliähän koko express-vuoro on.

----------


## Juha P Korhonen

VR:n junablogin mukaan Rantaradan uudet lähtöajat Helsingistä ovat 27.3. alkaen minuutilla -37 (saapuvat -23), jolloin lähdöt Pasilasta olisivat - 43. Junat Kouvolasta saapuvat nykyisin minuutilla -41, joten vaihto on käytännössä mahdoton. Oltaisiinko itäsuunnan junien aikatauluja aikaistamassa Helsinkiin päin ja tietysti lähtöjä myöhentämässä? Tämän vaihtoyhteyden säilyminen lienee oleellinen osa palvelua.
Juha

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> VR:n junablogin mukaan Rantaradan uudet lähtöajat Helsingistä ovat 27.3. alkaen minuutilla -37 (saapuvat -23), jolloin lähdöt Pasilasta olisivat - 43. Junat Kouvolasta saapuvat nykyisin minuutilla -41, joten vaihto on käytännössä mahdoton. Oltaisiinko itäsuunnan junien aikatauluja aikaistamassa Helsinkiin päin ja tietysti lähtöjä myöhentämässä? Tämän vaihtoyhteyden säilyminen lienee oleellinen osa palvelua.
> Juha


Ei VR:ää kiiinosta palvella idästä Turkuun matkustavia kun ei heitä kiinnosta palvella espoolaisia eikä kirkkonummelaisiakaan.

t. Rainer

----------


## jodo

> Ei VR:ää kiiinosta palvella idästä Turkuun matkustavia kun ei heitä kiinnosta palvella espoolaisia eikä kirkkonummelaisiakaan.
> 
> t. Rainer


Ensin valitetaan, että VR ei vastaa kilpailuun, ja sitten kun se vastaa niin valitetaan edelleen.

----------


## Huppu

> VR:n junablogin mukaan Rantaradan uudet lähtöajat Helsingistä ovat 27.3. alkaen minuutilla -37 (saapuvat -23), jolloin lähdöt Pasilasta olisivat - 43. Junat Kouvolasta saapuvat nykyisin minuutilla -41, joten vaihto on käytännössä mahdoton. Oltaisiinko itäsuunnan junien aikatauluja aikaistamassa Helsinkiin päin ja tietysti lähtöjä myöhentämässä? Tämän vaihtoyhteyden säilyminen lienee oleellinen osa palvelua.
> Juha


Näyttää siltä että toiseen suuntaan vaihtoyhteys ei ainakaan toimi (Turun suunnasta pohjoiseen), sillä Pasilassa minuutilla -18 saapuminen on kymmenen minuuttia liian myöhään. 
Hyvää uusissa aikatauluista on että säästää kuudesta rungosta kaksi (kääntöajaksi Helsingissä 1h 5min > 15 min, myöskään Turussa ei ehdi kääntää vaan odottaa tunnin), mutta muuttaisin vielä lähtöminuutteja jotta vaihtoyhteys pohjoiseen saataisiin.

----------


## Minä vain

Turusta lähtee ja saapuu tasalta Helsingin- ja Tampereen-junat, ja Helsingistä lähtee ja saapuu tasalta Turun-, Tampereen-, Kouvolan- ja Pietarin-junat. Suomen junaliikenteessä on tehty edes jotakin oikein, mutta nyt sitten sekin pilataan.

----------


## petteri

Tässä taitavat olla vastakkain liikennöinnin tehokkuus, luotettavuus ja vaihtoyhteydet. Turun uusi aikataulu on sen verran tiukka, että siinä ei ole odottelun varaa. Lisäksi pääradan liikenneslotit ovat tosi tiukassa ja lähiliikenteen vaihtoyhteydet ovat luonnollisesti aikataulusuunnittelussa paljon korkeammalla prioriteetilla kuin kaukoliikenteen, kun käyttäjiä on monikymmenkertainen määrä.

Olisihan sitä hauska jos voisi saada kaiken, mutta aina välillä pitää tehdä valintoja. Nyt sitten Helsingin ja Turun väliseen liikenteeseen pyritään saamaan paljon lisää matkustajia, ikävä kyllä se nyt taitaa tarkoittaa joissain vaihdoissa pidempää odotusaikaa, joista jokunen matkustaja kärsii.

----------


## MJG

> Olisihan sitä hauska jos voisi saada kaiken, mutta aina välillä pitää tehdä valintoja. Nyt sitten Helsingin ja Turun väliseen liikenteeseen pyritään saamaan paljon lisää matkustajia, ikävä kyllä se nyt taitaa tarkoittaa joissain vaihdoissa pidempää odotusaikaa, joista jokunen matkustaja kärsii.


Käytännössähän Turun junien pysähtymisen lopettaminen sekä Kirkkonummella että Espoossa tarkoittaa, että valtaosa Espoon ja Turun välisestä junaliikenteen kysynnästä lakkaa. Missä määrin se siirtyy linja-autoihin ja missä määrin henkilöautoihin, jää nähtäväksi.

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 17:46 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 17:45 ----------




> Ensin valitetaan, että VR ei vastaa kilpailuun, ja sitten kun se vastaa niin valitetaan edelleen.


Silläkö ei sitten ole merkitystä, millä tavalla siihen vastataan, kunhan vastataan?

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Ensin valitetaan, että VR ei vastaa kilpailuun, ja sitten kun se vastaa niin valitetaan edelleen.


Halpabussit muuutaman euron lippujen hinnoilla on sama kuin roskasakin kuljettamista. VR.n ei tarvitse vastata siihen. Niiden jotka kulkevat säännnöllisesti esim Espoon/Kirkkonummen ja Raaseporin/Hangon välillä ei ole muuta vaihtoehtoa enää kuin henkilöauto. Ei halpabussit niitä reittejä aja. Jokunen Pohjolan liikenteen bussi ajaa Lohjan kautta ja jokunen Vikströmin Inkoon kautta muttta matka aika on 2 kertaa se mikä junalla on. . Vaikka VR joutuisi myymään kaikki matkansa kolmella eurolla niin ei se tee junien ajamista kannattavampaa kuin jos järjestäisi aikataulun niin että palvelisi mahdollisimman suurta joukkoa joka on valmis maksamaan pari kymppiä.

t. Rainer

----------


## 339-DF

> Halpabussit muuutaman euron lippujen hinnoilla on sama kuin roskasakin kuljettamista.


Mitä ihmettä tämä tarkoittaa?

----------


## samulih

^R. unohti että ei ole logattuna Twitteriin vaan vahingossa lipsahti tänne. 

Tästä on pitkään puhuttu että se Vanhasen puutarhakaupunki unelman halpatontti tulee aika kalliiksi kun on siellä Hesaaas käytävä töissä. Voi olla että osalle tontinostajia on maalailtu turhan aurinkoisia kuvia missä ja miten raiteet kulkee, ikävää on varmaan kun ei sitten unelmat toteudu NYC-tyyliin.

----------


## janihyvarinen

> Halpabussit muuutaman euron lippujen hinnoilla on sama kuin roskasakin kuljettamista. VR.n ei tarvitse vastata siihen.


Kuluneella viikolla olin neljä kertaa Onnibussin kyydissä Tampereen ja Helsingin välillä. Ei näyttänyt roskasakilta minusta, enkä itseänikään pidä ihmisroskana. Nimenomaan huomion kiinnitti että mukana oli myös kravattiin sonnustautuneita miehiä (itse pukeuduin vasta työelämään tultuani kauluspaitaan ja kravattiin varsinkin Espoossa käydessä, mutta nyt yli nelikymppisenä yhä useammin mukavaan huppariin ja farkkuihin kun minulle maksetaan työn tuloksista eikä niinkään imagosta ja olemuksesta  :Wink:  ) sekä laptoppia matkalla takoneita naisia. Siis samaa joukkoa kuin muistan nähneeni junamatkoilla.

Kyllä VR:n nyt jonkin verran kannattaisi huolestua, ja olen varma että ovatkin huolissaan. Fakta nyt vain on, että jos pääsen kulkemaan viitosella Tre-Hki niin en kyllä aio siitä maksaa 40  VR:lle vain vakuuttaakseni olevani "parempaa väkeä", jolle eivät halpaliput kelpaa. Varsinkaan nyt kun maksan matkani itse. Onnibus on ollut miellyttävä vaihtoehto: torkkuminen hämärässä on helpompaa kuin junan kirkkaissa valoissa, ja netti toimii LTE-nopeudella koko matkan, joten voin vaikka katsella Youtubea koko matkan ongelmitta. What's not to like?  :Very Happy:  (No joo, on se vähän hitaampi, mutta aika kuluu mukavasti, ja rahaa säästyy. Ja vielä keskustaan pääsy on rajallista Treen päässä, mutta se muuttuu 2019 mennessä viimeistään.)

----------


## tkp

> Kyllä VR:n nyt jonkin verran kannattaisi huolestua, ja olen varma että ovatkin huolissaan. Fakta nyt vain on, että jos pääsen kulkemaan viitosella Tre-Hki niin en kyllä aio siitä maksaa 40  VR:lle vain vakuuttaakseni olevani "parempaa väkeä", jolle eivät halpaliput kelpaa.


Viimeksi kun matkustin junalla Helsingistä Tampereella, maksoin 10. "se nyt vaan on tyhmää maksaa liikaa"

----------


## kuukanko

> Viimeksi kun matkustin junalla Helsingistä Tampereella, maksoin 10. "se nyt vaan on tyhmää maksaa liikaa"


Rajoitetut kampanjat on asia erikseen. Huomenna Helsinki - Tampere taajamajunalla maksaa 26,20 e, nopeammilla junilla hinta on yli 30 e (vaihtelee junittain). OnniBusilla Helsinki - Tampere -liput ovat huomiseksi lähdöstä riippuen 7,50 e tai 9 e, paitsi illan viimeisillä lähdöillä 5 e.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Mitä ihmettä tämä tarkoittaa?


Lue koko viestini. 

Ehkä mun pitäisi koeajaa halpabussi esim joku perjantai-ilta että saan ennakkoluuloni vahvistetuksi. Huom en kirjoittanut yhtiön nimeä että jos joku ottaa nokkiinsa niin ottakoot sitten. 

Jos lopputulos on kuitenkin se että VR vastaa halpabussien kilpailuun karsimalla junien pysähdyksiä, niin olisi ollut parempi jos LVM ei olisi vapauttanut bussiliikennettä ollenkaan kilpailulta.

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 21:36 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 21:30 ----------




> Kuluneella viikolla olin neljä kertaa Onnibussin kyydissä Tampereen ja Helsingin välillä.


Mitä jos asuisitkin Toijalassa ja VR ilmoittaa että junat eivät tästedes pysähdy siellä koska vain sillä tavalla voi pärjätä kilpailussa halpabussien kanssa, koska pysähdys lisää kustannuksia eikä Toijalassa "juuri kukaan nouse kyytiin", eivätkä halpabussitkaan pysähdy siellä senpuolen. Mitä tekisit?

t. Rainer

----------


## Rehtori

> Lue koko viestini. 
> 
> Ehkä mun pitäisi koeajaa halpabussi esim joku perjantai-ilta että saan ennakkoluuloni vahvistetuksi. Huom en kirjoittanut yhtiön nimeä että jos joku ottaa nokkiinsa niin ottakoot sitten. 
> 
> Jos lopputulos on kuitenkin se että VR vastaa halpabussien kilpailuun karsimalla junien pysähdyksiä, niin olisi ollut parempi jos LVM ei olisi vapauttanut bussiliikennettä ollenkaan kilpailulta.
> 
> ---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 21:36 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 21:30 ----------
> 
> 
> ...


Ilman kilpailua ei markkina kehity. Siellä missä on matkustajia, on jatkossakin tarjontaa. Mikäli matkustajia ei ole, on fiksumpaa hakea kustannustehokkaita ratkaisuja. Maaseututaajamien syöttöliikenne linja-autoille voitaisiin hyvin hoitaa monella alueella kutsutyyppisellä pienbussiliikenteellä. Massat liikkuvat suurten kaupunkien väleillä ja maaseutumatkustajat ovat marginaalissa. Siksi suurin osa tarjonnasta kannattaa suunnata kaupunkien väliseen mahdollisimman nopeaan tarjontaan. Toivottavasti kilpailu raiteillakin saataisiin mahdollisimman nopeasti alkuun. Uskon että tarjonta jopa paranee myös maaseutuseisakkeilla, tosin ei välttämättä VR:n toimesta.

Toijalan keskustaan ei nyt pääse linja-autolla Helsingistä. Mikäli VR lopettaisi siellä pysähtymisen, eiköhän sinne joku vuoro poikkeaisi.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Ilman kilpailua ei markkina kehity. Siellä missä on matkustajia, on jatkossakin tarjontaa. Mikäli matkustajia ei ole, on fiksumpaa hakea kustannustehokkaita ratkaisuja. Maaseututaajamien syöttöliikenne linja-autoille voitaisiin hyvin hoitaa monella alueella kutsutyyppisellä pienbussiliikenteellä. Massat liikkuvat suurten kaupunkien väleillä ja maaseutumatkustajat ovat marginaalissa. Siksi suurin osa tarjonnasta kannattaa suunnata kaupunkien väliseen mahdollisimman nopeaan tarjontaan. Toivottavasti kilpailu raiteillakin saataisiin mahdollisimman nopeasti alkuun. Uskon että tarjonta jopa paranee myös maaseutuseisakkeilla, tosin ei välttämättä VR:n toimesta.


Espoon keskuksen ja Kirkkonummen asemien vaikutusalueella asuu enemmän ihmisiä kuin monessa keskikokoisessa kaupungissa jossa IC-junat nyt pysähtyvät. Espoo ehti olla Helsingin ja Turun välisten kaukojunien pysähdysema yhtäjaksoisesti 30 vuotta, kauemmin kuin mitä kaukojunat ovat ylipäänsä pysähtyneet Pasilassa! Kirkkonummi vielä kauemmin. Ohi ajaminen yhdistettynä sen kanssa että Y-junien liikennönti Karjaalle asti lopetetaan, vaikeuttaa läntisen Uudenmaan ja pääkaupunkiseudun välistä työmatkaliikennettä, opiskelijoiden ja varusmiesten  liikkumista, eläkeläisten ja liikuntarajoitteisten kanssa. Halpabussi ei ole vaihtoehto koska ei kulje samaa reittiä kuin juna. Liityntäbussi junalle kantatietä 51 pitkin Karjaalle ei houkuttele,  tie on Suomen ruuhkaisin ja vaarallisin 2-kaistatie. 

t. Rainer

----------


## janihyvarinen

> Mitä jos asuisitkin Toijalassa ja VR ilmoittaa että junat eivät tästedes pysähdy siellä koska vain sillä tavalla voi pärjätä kilpailussa halpabussien kanssa, koska pysähdys lisää kustannuksia eikä Toijalassa "juuri kukaan nouse kyytiin", eivätkä halpabussitkaan pysähdy siellä senpuolen. Mitä tekisit?


No en asu Toijalassa enkä ole aikeissa sinne muuttaa, joten en lähde arvuuttelemaan mitä tekisin.

Pointti kuitenkin on että ei VR hyvää hyvyyttään Toijalassa pysähdy sen kummemmin kilpaileeko se halpabussien kanssa vai ei. Jos VR kokee pysähdysten haittaavan bisnestään, se lopettaa ne markkinaehtoisesta liikenteestään (sitten kun sillä sellaista joskus on, nythän on vain monopoliliikennettä). Pääradan tiheäpysähdyksinen liikenne onkin luonteeltaan lähiliikenteen kaltaista ja todennäköisimmin valtion pitäisi hankkia se ostoliikenteenä, Riihimäen liikenteen jatkopätkänä. Operaattori kilpailutettaisiin. Varmaan joku muu kuin VR ajaisi halvemmalla subventiolla.

Päärata on sikäli paremmassa asemassa kuin rantarata että se on koko matkaltaan vähintään kahdella raideparilla varustettu. Niinpä Siuntio-skenaario ei voi toistua Toijalassa.

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 00:26 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 00:20 ----------




> Espoon keskuksen ja Kirkkonummen asemien vaikutusalueella asuu enemmän ihmisiä kuin monessa keskikokoisessa kaupungissa jossa IC-junat nyt pysähtyvät. Espoo ehti olla Helsingin ja Turun välisten kaukojunien pysähdysema yhtäjaksoisesti 30 vuotta, kauemmin kuin mitä kaukojunat ovat ylipäänsä pysähtyneet Pasilassa! Kirkkonummi vielä kauemmin. Ohi ajaminen yhdistettynä sen kanssa että Y-junien liikennönti Karjaalle asti lopetetaan, vaikeuttaa läntisen Uudenmaan ja pääkaupunkiseudun välistä työmatkaliikennettä, opiskelijoiden ja varusmiesten  liikkumista, eläkeläisten ja liikuntarajoitteisten kanssa. Halpabussi ei ole vaihtoehto koska ei kulje samaa reittiä kuin juna. Liityntäbussi junalle kantatietä 51 pitkin Karjaalle ei houkuttele,  tie on Suomen ruuhkaisin ja vaarallisin 2-kaistatie.


Ja pointti oli? Totta kai pidän typeränä että VR kepulikonstein lopettaa Y-junan mahdollistaakseen vähän nopeamman kaukojunan Turusta. Ei yksi nopea juna suuntaansa päivässä kesää tee, ja samalla palvelu loppuu monelta muulta. Mutta miten halpabussit ja "roskaväen" kuskaaminen liittyvät tähän? Halpabussit eivät ole syypää VR:n päätöksiin vaan VR on valinnut kilpailukeinonsa ihan itse.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Ja pointti oli? Totta kai pidän typeränä että VR kepulikonstein lopettaa Y-junan mahdollistaakseen vähän nopeamman kaukojunan Turusta. Ei yksi nopea juna suuntaansa päivässä kesää tee, ja samalla palvelu loppuu monelta muulta. Mutta miten halpabussit ja "roskaväen" kuskaaminen liittyvät tähän? Halpabussit eivät ole syypää VR:n päätöksiin vaan VR on valinnut kilpailukeinonsa ihan itse.


Jo, missasit pointin totaalisesti. Valitukseni koskee sitä että juuri mitkään kaukojunat eivät enää 28.3 jälkeen pysähdy Espoon keskuksessa ja Kirkkonummella. Rantaradan kaukojunat tulevat ajamaan n 80 km pysähtymättä, joka ikinen paitsi aamun eka joka lähtee n klo 6 Helsingistä ja illan vika takaisin Turusta n klo 21.  Ennen pystyivät kaikki kaukojunat pysähtymään, nyt jostain syystä ei enää mikään. Lisäksi rata on kaksiraiteinen Kirkkonummelle asti. Y-juna saatiin pelastettua kunnallisena ostoliikenteenä mutta harvennetuin vuoroin ja vain Siuntioon asti, mutta siitä ei ole kenellekään iloa jos haluaa Karjaalle, Hangon suuntaan tai Turkuun. 

t. Rainer

----------


## petteri

> Jo, missasit pointin totaalisesti. Valitukseni koskee sitä että juuri mitkään kaukojunat eivät enää 28.3 jälkeen pysähdy Espoon keskuksessa ja Kirkkonummella.


Rantaradan kaukojunat eivät tällä hetkellä pysähdy Espoon keskuksessa, vaan Leppävaarassa, johon pysähdyspaikka muuttui lokakuun lopulla. Leppävaaran pysähdys säilyy käsittääkseni jatkossakin muilla paitsi nopeimmalla junalla, joka ei pysähdy Pasilan ja Kupittaan välillä ollenkaan.

----------


## Multsun poika

Minusta pysähdysten siirto Espoon Keskuksesta Leppävaaraan on hyvä ratkaisu.

Pidän myös järkevänä Kirkkonummen skippaamista, koska jääviä ja nousevia on hyvin vähän. Itselle muutokset lisäävät Turun yhteyden houkuttelevuutta selvästi. Suurin osa matkustajista kuitenkin lähtee Helsingistä/ Pasilasta / Leppävaarasta ja matkustaa Saloon / Kupittaalle / Turkuun. Massat (jos niistä voi Turun radalla puhua) ratkaisevat.

Ihan vaan detaljina: kantatie 51 ei ole enää Suomen vilkkaimmin liikennöity kaksikaistainen tie. Veikkaisin että, Tampere-Orivesi (vt9) kantaa nyt kruunua. Kantatie 51 oli tuota Kivenlahden ja Kirkkonummen välillä ennen motarin valmistumista.

Oriveden vt 9 on varmasti ainakin yhtä vaarallinen kuin kantatie 51.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Rantaradan kaukojunat eivät tällä pysähdy Espoon keskuksessa, vaan Leppävaarassa, johon pysähdyspaikka muuttui lokakuun lopulla. Leppävaaran pysähdys säilyy käsittääkseni jatkossakin muilla paitsi nopeimmalla junalla, joka ei pysähdy Pasilan ja Kupittaan välillä ollenkaan.


Leppävaaran pysähdyksestä ei ole mitään iloa muille espoolaisille kuin itse Leppävaaran-Kilon alueella asuvilla koska jos haluaa päästä kaukojunan kyytiin Espoon keskuksen alueelta on matkustettava lähijunalla ensin väärään suuntaan vaihtaakseen junaa, ja odotettava sitä. Matka-ajan menetyksen lisäksi matkasta tulee kalliimpi. Entinen käytäntö että muilta rantaradan asemilta matkustettiin Espoon keskukseen ei lisänyt matka-aikaa yhtä paljon, ja leppävaaralaisilla oli suht lyhyt matka Pasilaankin. Tapiolalaisilla ja otaniemeläisillä taas on helpointa mennä metrolla Helsingin päärautatieasemalle suoraan eikä Leppävaaraan. Olarilaisilla, matinkyläläisillä ja kivenahtelaisilla on suorat  bussiyhteydet Espoon keksukseen, mutta ei mitään yhteyttä Leppävaaraan. 


---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 09:20 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 09:18 ----------




> Minusta pysähdysten siirto Espoon Keskuksesta Leppävaaraan on hyvä ratkaisu.
> 
> Pidän myös järkevänä Kirkkonummen skippaamista, koska jääviä ja nousevia on hyvin vähän. Itselle muutokset lisäävät Turun yhteyden houkuttelevuutta selvästi. Suurin osa matkustajista kuitenkin lähtee Helsingistä/ Pasilasta / Leppävaarasta ja matkustaa Saloon / Kupittaalle / Turkuun. Massat (jos niistä voi Turun radalla puhua) ratkaisevat.


5 minuutin lyhennys matka-ajassa ei voi olla ratkaisevaa houkutteleeko juna. Toisilla matka pitenee 30 minuutila ja toisilta mahdollisuudet matkustaa katoavat kokonaan. 

t. Rainer

----------


## Multsun poika

5 minuuttia on ratkaiseva, jos se koskettaa 95 prosenttia matkustajista. Laske mikä matka-aikasäästö tuosta kertyy 95 x 5 = 475. Jos kahdella prosentilla matka pitenee puoli tuntia, saadaan 60.

VR:n täytyy nykykilpailutilanteessa maksimoida aikahyödyt, eikä välittää joidenkin marginaaliryhmien matkustamisesta. Toinen vaihtoehto on se, että massatkin häipyvät rataosuudelta. Se ei ole marginaaliryhmienkään etu, päinvastoin.

Leppävaara houkuttelee paitsi Tapiolan suuralueelta matkustajat (550 vie kätevästi), myös Helsingin Munkkiniemen ja Munkkivuoresta matkustajat (josta yhteydet eivät ole niin kätevät 502:lla).

Itselläni ei ole järjestelyissä omaa lehmää ojassa tai ylimäääräistä henkilökohtaista kiihkoa, kerron vain miltä muutokset kaltaiseni satunnaisen työmatkailijan näkökulmasta tuntuu.

----------


## Matkalainen

> Olarilaisilla, matinkyläläisillä ja kivenahtelaisilla on suorat  bussiyhteydet Espoon keksukseen, mutta ei mitään yhteyttä Leppävaaraan.


e3	Leppävaara - Nihtisilta - Soukka - Kivenlahti
e5	Leppävaara - Nihtisilta - Suurpelto - Matinkylä
e543	Leppävaara - Nihtisilta - Suurpelto - Olari - Kivenlahti

Puhumattakaan vaihdollisista yhteyksistä (vaihto Westendissä 550:aan).

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> 5 minuuttia on ratkaiseva, jos se koskettaa 95 prosenttia matkustajista. Laske mikä matka-aikasäästö tuosta kertyy 95 x 5 = 475. Jos kahdella prosentilla matka pitenee puoli tuntia, saadaan 60.
> 
> VR:n täytyy nykykilpailutilanteessa maksimoida aikahyödyt, eikä välittää joidenkin marginaaliryhmien matkustamisesta. Toinen vaihtoehto on se, että massatkin häipyvät rataosuudelta. Se ei ole marginaaliryhmienkään etu, päinvastoin.
> 
> Leppävaara houkuttelee paitsi Tapiolan suuralueelta matkustajat (550 vie kätevästi), myös Helsingin Munkkiniemen ja Munkkivuoresta matkustajat (josta yhteydet eivät ole niin kätevät 502:lla).
> 
> Itselläni ei ole järjestelyissä omaa lehmää ojassa tai ylimäääräistä henkilökohtaista kiihkoa, kerron vain miltä muutokset kaltaiseni satunnaisen työmatkailijan näkökulmasta tuntuu.


Espoon ja Kirkkonummen asemien käyttäjät eivät ole olleet vain 2% Helsingin ja Turun välisten junien matkustajista.

VR:llä on monopoli ja kaukojunien pitäisi palvella tasaisesti kaikkia pääratojen varsien isompia taajamia ja kaupunkeja. Sitten jos muita rautatieoperaattoreita ilmestyy voidaan katsoa tilanne uudestaan. 

Hyväksyisin sen että vain yksi express-vuoropari päivässä ohittaisi nämä asemat, mutta en sitä että että kaikki junat ohittavat, lisäksi kun ottaa huomioon että taajamajunaliikennettä Helsingin ja Karjaan välillä ei enää aikataulumuutoksen jälkeen ole. 

Tilanne on sama kuin jos Lahden oikoradalta Z-junien reitti typistettäisiin päättymään Mäntsälään, ja että jos haluaa Mäntsälästä Lahteen tai kauemmas itään, olisi ensin käytävä Tikkurilassa kääntymässä!

t. Rainer

----------


## petteri

> Ihan vaan detaljina: kantatie 51 ei ole enää Suomen vilkkaimmin liikennöity kaksikaistainen tie. Veikkaisin että, Tampere-Orivesi (vt9) kantaa nyt kruunua. Kantatie 51 oli tuota Kivenlahden ja Kirkkonummen välillä ennen motarin valmistumista.
> 
> Oriveden vt 9 on varmasti ainakin yhtä vaarallinen kuin kantatie 51.


Kartalta https://devtest.liikennevirasto.fi/w...onfig=liikenne tiirattuna Suomessa on aika suuri määrä kaksikaistaisia teitä, joilla kulkee 10000-12000 autoa. Niitä sijaitsee eri puolella Suomea ja vilkkaimman tien määrittely riippuu aika paljon siitä miten pitkää pätkää mitataan. 

Jos lyhyemmätkin pätkät huomioidaan Suomen selvästi vilkkain kaksikaistainen yleinen tie on kuitenkin nykyään Klaukkalantie, joka erkautuu Hämeenlinnan moottoritieltä. Sen liikennemäärä oli vuonna 2014 16296 autoa vuorokaudessa.

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 10:57 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 10:51 ----------




> Espoon ja Kirkkonummen asemien käyttäjät eivät ole olleet vain 2% Helsingin ja Turun välisten junien matkustajista.
> 
> VR:llä on monopoli ja kaukojunien pitäisi palvella tasaisesti kaikkia pääratojen varsien isompia taajamia ja kaupunkeja. Sitten jos muita rautatieoperaattoreita ilmestyy voidaan katsoa tilanne uudestaan.


Pitäisikö kaukojunien mielestäsi tasapuolisuuden vuoksi pysähtyä myös Keravalla, Järvenpäässä ja Hyvinkäällä? 

Espoon keskuksesta Leppävaaraan muuten kuluu junalla 13 minuuttia.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Pitäisikö kaukojunien mielestäsi tasapuolisuuden vuoksi pysähtyä myös Keravalla, Järvenpäässä ja Hyvinkäällä? 
> 
> Espoon keskuksesta Leppävaaraan muuten kuluu junalla 13 minuuttia.


Pääradan junien ei tarvitse pysähtyä Tikkurilan ja Riihimäen välillä koska R-ja H-junat ajavat Riihimäelle asti puolen tunnin välein pysähtyen noilla asemilla. Lahden oikoradalla kulkee vastaavasti Z-juna Lahteen asti. Rantaradalla ei kulje aikataulumuutoksen jälkeen mitään lähijunaa Helsingin ja Karjaan välillä joka on kaukojunien ensimmäinen pysähdyspaikka Leppävaaran jälkeen. 

Vaihtoineen matka pitenee Espoon keskuksesta Turkuun Leppävaaran kautta yli puolella tunnilla ja tulee maksaman enemmän.

t. Rainer

----------


## Multsun poika

Menee vähän ohi topicista, mutta Klaukkalantietä vilkkaampi tie on Lohjalle motarilta erkaneva tie 25. Siinä kulkee yli 13 000 autoa.

Ysitie Tre-Orivesi on vain hiukan vilkkaampi kuin kantatie 51. Luulin eron olevan suurempi, sikäli annoin väärää todistusta. Vt 51 vilkkaampi on myös vt 3 Tre-Hämeenkyrö.

"Suomen vilkkaimman tien" titteliä käytetään tosiaan milloin missäkin aina kun pitää mankua lisää tiemäärärahoja.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Menee vähän ohi topicista, mutta Klaukkalantietä vilkkaampi tie on Lohjalle motarilta erkaneva tie 25. Siinä kulkee yli 13 000 autoa.


25 on nelikaistainen Lohjalle asti. Siitä eteenpäin Karjaalle se on 2-kaistainen mutta liikenne vähenee Lohjan jälkeen.

51 on pituudeltaan Kirkkonummi-Karjaa n 40 km ja siitä eteenpäin 25 Hankooon n 50 km. Se on liikenne Hangon satamaan ja työmatkaliikenne länsi-Uudenmaan ja pk-seudun välillä joka ruuhkauttaa sen. Arkipäivänä olen kerran "kellottanut" matka-ajaksi Kehä I-Tammisaari 2 tuntia, tämä tosin tapahtui ennenkuin Kivenlahti-Kirkkonummi oli moottoritie mutta hitaasti matelevaa jonoa riitti Tammisaareen asti. 

Jos on kova ruuhka kannattaa melkein ajaa moottoritietä Lohjan kautta vaikka on kymmenkunta kilsaa pidempi.

t. Rainer

----------


## MJG

> Vaihtoineen matka pitenee Espoon keskuksesta Turkuun Leppävaaran kautta yli puolella tunnilla ja tulee maksaman enemmän.


Vertailin tuossa reittioppaan ja TomTomin kertomia tietoja. Meiltä on bussi-juna-yhdistelmällä matkaa Leppävaaran asemalle tyypillisesti 30-40 minuuttia, koska bussia ja junaa ei yritetäkään synkronoida Espoossa. Jos kesto on 30 minuuttia, autolla ehdin samassa ajassa Lohjan länsipuolelle. 40 minuutissa ehtii Haukanpesälle asti. Kun siellä käy kahvilla, kahvilta lähtö tapahtuu niihin aikoihin, kun IC-juna ohittaa Espoon aseman. Haukanpesältä on sellaiset mukavat 50 minuuttia Kupittaalle, jonne saavuttua IC on jossain Halikon metsissä ellei se ole jäänyt linjalle sitä ennen.

Niin se käy.

----------


## 339-DF

Turun suunnan täytyy olla VR:lle aikamoinen painajainen. Matka on suhteellisen lyhyt, joten junan kumipyöriä korkeammasta huippunopeudesta on vain vähän hyötyä. Lisäksi rautatie on kiemurteleva, epäsuora ja pääosin yksiraiteinen. Kaksiraiteisella osuudella kaukojunat kulkevat samoilla radoilla lähijunien kanssa. Kilpailijana on toisaalta suora ja nopea moottoritie, joka on pahimmillaankin vähemmän ruuhkainen kuin pääradan kanssa kilpailevat motarit. Sen kilpailijan kanssa on mahdoton pärjätä, kun ei ole mitään valtteja.

Vuosikaudet Turkuun on ajettu tyhjähköillä junilla, jotka pysähtyvät suhteellisen tiuhaan, vaikka ne on brändätty samaan nippuun harvemmin pysähtyvien pääradan junien kanssa. Nopeutta saadaan lisää vähentämällä pysähdyksiä, mutta on vaikea uskoa, että niitä vähiä matkustajia tulisi lisää, jos juna kulkeekin jatkossa pysähtymättä ohitse. On kyllä vähän hassua, että "Intercity" pysähtyy jossain Kirkkonummella. Toisaalta pysähtymättä Turusta Helsinkiin kulkeva juna jättää palvelematta kaikki väliasemien asukkaat eikä siltikään pärjää kilpailussa edullisen bussin kanssa. Junan vahvuus, jos sellaista tuolla reitillä on onkaan, on palvella niitä paikkoja, joihin bussit eivät kulje. Turun bussit eivät aja Karjaan tai Kirkkonummen kautta, koska suora tie ei mene sieltä.

Espoon pysähdyksen siirto Leppävaaraan harmittaa henkilökohtaisella tasolla, sillä kaukojuna Espoosta Helsinkiin oli mukavampi ja edullisempi kuin täyteen ahdettu HSL-juna. Pk-seutua ajatellen luulen silti, että Leppävaarasta on enemmän iloa VR:lle kuin Epekepestä. Leppävaaran merkitys työpaikka-alueena ja varmaan asuinalueenakin on suurempi. Samalla tuo tietysti tarkoittaa sitä, että Keski-Espoosta ei enää kuljeta junalla Turun suuntaan, vaan matka taittuu jatkossa autolla tai bussilla.

Mitä sitten Turun junille oikein pitäisi tehdä? Olen vähän sitä mieltä, että lähi- ja kaukoliikenne olisi syytä yhdistää jonkinlaiseksi interregioliikenteeksi. Ajettaisiin puhtaita kaupunkijunia Leppävaaraan ja Kauklahteen ja sitten Helsingistä Turkuun interregioliikennettä, jota ei yritetä brändätä pendolinoksi tai maitolaiturilla pysähtyväksi intercityksi. Mennään kerran tunnissa HelsinkiPasilaLeppävaaraEspooKirkkonummiSiunt  ioInkooKarjaaSaloKupittaaTurku, käytetään Sm5:a paremmin sisustettuja sähkömoottorijunia joiden kiihdytys- ja jarrutusominaisuudet sallivat aika monta pysähdystä ilman että matka-aika pitenee kohtuuttomasti. Ei yritetä kilpailla bussin tai auton kanssa, kun se kilpailu on tällä reitillä joka tapauksessa tuhoon tuomittua. Kerätään matkustajat ehkä pääosin muilta yhteysväleiltä kuin HelsinkiTurku. Jos kysyntä on kovin itäpainotteista, niin ajetaan sitten tunneittain myös Knummelle tai Siuntioon päättyvää vuoroa (joka voidaan ensi hallituskaudella jatkaa Hankoon, kun rkp on taas hallituksessa), jolloin saadaan puolen tunnin vuoroväli vilkkaimmalle osuudelle.

----------


## kuukanko

> Halpabussit muuutaman euron lippujen hinnoilla on sama kuin roskasakin kuljettamista.





> Espoon keskuksen ja Kirkkonummen asemien vaikutusalueella asuu enemmän ihmisiä kuin monessa keskikokoisessa kaupungissa jossa IC-junat nyt pysähtyvät. Espoo ehti olla Helsingin ja Turun välisten kaukojunien pysähdysema yhtäjaksoisesti 30 vuotta, kauemmin kuin mitä kaukojunat ovat ylipäänsä pysähtyneet Pasilassa! Kirkkonummi vielä kauemmin. Ohi ajaminen yhdistettynä sen kanssa että Y-junien liikennönti Karjaalle asti lopetetaan, vaikeuttaa läntisen Uudenmaan ja pääkaupunkiseudun välistä työmatkaliikennettä, opiskelijoiden ja varusmiesten  liikkumista, eläkeläisten ja liikuntarajoitteisten kanssa. Halpabussi ei ole vaihtoehto koska ei kulje samaa reittiä kuin juna. Liityntäbussi junalle kantatietä 51 pitkin Karjaalle ei houkuttele,  tie on Suomen ruuhkaisin ja vaarallisin 2-kaistatie.


Rainer on itse aika ajoin kertonut, kuinka täällä ei sorruta keskustelussa samanlaisiin rimanalituksiin argumentoinnissa kuin joillakin muilla foorumeilla. Nämä olivat nyt kunnon esimerkkejä niistä rimanalituksista. Selvästikin junien pysähtymisasemien muutos on kipeä paikka Rainerille, kun tulee noin sydänverellä kirjoitettua tekstiä.

Junaliikenne on oikeastaan ensimmäistä kertaa historiansa aikana joutunut Suomessa tilanteeseen, jossa se joutuu kilpailemaan pikavuorobusseja vastaan. Pikavuoroliikenteen yksinoikeuksien aikana bussit eivät lähteneet tosissaan haastamaan junaa, vaan bussilippujen hinnat olivat pääsääntöisesti varsin lähellä junalippujen hintoja. Junat saivat viedä keskustasta keskustaan menevät ja bussit houkuttelivat välipysäkeiltä sekä Helsinki-Vantaalta matkustavia. Lisäksi niillä yhteysväleillä, missä junayhteys oli pitkä, bussiliikenne menestyi (kuten Helsinki - Turku varsinkin ennen rantaradan sähköistämistä). Nyt kun junaliikenne joutuu vastaamaan kilpailuun busseja vastaan, on sielläkin panostettava enemmän tärkeimpään asiakasryhmään eli suurten kaupunkien välillä matkustaviin.




> Jos lyhyemmätkin pätkät huomioidaan Suomen selvästi vilkkain kaksikaistainen yleinen tie on kuitenkin nykyään Klaukkalantie, joka erkautuu Hämeenlinnan moottoritieltä. Sen liikennemäärä oli vuonna 2014 16296 autoa vuorokaudessa.


Kiitos linkistä karttaan! Lyhyistä pätkistä Klaukkalantien ohi menee ainakin valtatie 9 Tampereelta Jyväskylän suuntaan (20676 autoa vuorokaudessa) ja Jyväskylän lähellä Vaajakosken ja Kanavuoren välillä valtateiden 4, 9, 13 ja 23 yhteinen osuus (19277 autoa).

----------


## aki

> Espoon pysähdyksen siirto Leppävaaraan harmittaa henkilökohtaisella tasolla, sillä kaukojuna Espoosta Helsinkiin oli mukavampi ja edullisempi kuin täyteen ahdettu HSL-juna. Pk-seutua ajatellen luulen silti, että Leppävaarasta on enemmän iloa VR:lle kuin Epekepestä. Leppävaaran merkitys työpaikka-alueena ja varmaan asuinalueenakin on suurempi. Samalla tuo tietysti tarkoittaa sitä, että Keski-Espoosta ei enää kuljeta junalla Turun suuntaan, vaan matka taittuu jatkossa autolla tai bussilla.


Omien kokemusten mukaan Espoon keskuksesta Turun junaan nousseita oli melko vähän. Kun välillä itse odottelin lähijunaa E-keskuksessa niin lähinnä se intercity vain pysähtyi siinä eikä matkustajia juurikaan ovista sisään tai ulos mennyt.
kyllä mä itse henkilökohtaisesti vaihtaisin nykyisin junan bussiin jos asuisin E-keskuksen vaikutusalueella. Lommilan pikavuoropysäkille on hyvät ja tiheät bussiyhteydet ja Turkuun menee busseja paljon tiheämmin kuin junia. Hinnassakin bussi hakkaa junan mennentullen, eikä juna pärjää bussille edes matka-ajassa.

----------


## Melamies

> VR:llä on monopoli ja kaukojunien pitäisi palvella tasaisesti kaikkia pääratojen varsien isompia taajamia ja kaupunkeja. Sitten jos muita rautatieoperaattoreita ilmestyy voidaan katsoa tilanne uudestaan.


Usein asioita perustellaan sillä, että tietylle rataosuudelle ei enää mahdu junia. Olen tätä ihmetellyt, koska luulisi monissa tapauksissa kyseessä olevan ns järjestelykysymys. Tosin tarvittaisiin ehkä lisää kohtaamisraiteita.
Mutta jos junia ei oikeasti mahdu, ei operaattoreiden määrän lisääminen välttämättä auta asiaa.

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 16:58 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 16:48 ----------




> Sen kilpailijan kanssa on mahdoton pärjätä, kun ei ole mitään valtteja.


Jaloittelumahdollisuus ravintolavaunuun on yksi valtti, joka vetää ainakin niitä matkustajia, jotka eivät juurikaan välitä matkalipun hinnasta.





> Mitä sitten Turun junille oikein pitäisi tehdä? Olen vähän sitä mieltä, että lähi- ja kaukoliikenne olisi syytä yhdistää jonkinlaiseksi interregioliikenteeksi. Ajettaisiin puhtaita kaupunkijunia Leppävaaraan ja Kauklahteen ja sitten Helsingistä Turkuun interregioliikennettä, jota ei yritetä brändätä pendolinoksi tai maitolaiturilla pysähtyväksi intercityksi. Mennään kerran tunnissa HelsinkiPasilaLeppävaaraEspooKirkkonummiSiunt  ioInkooKarjaaSaloKupittaaTurku, käytetään Sm5:a paremmin sisustettuja sähkömoottorijunia joiden kiihdytys- ja jarrutusominaisuudet sallivat aika monta pysähdystä ilman että matka-aika pitenee kohtuuttomasti. Ei yritetä kilpailla bussin tai auton kanssa, kun se kilpailu on tällä reitillä joka tapauksessa tuhoon tuomittua. Kerätään matkustajat ehkä pääosin muilta yhteysväleiltä kuin HelsinkiTurku. Jos kysyntä on kovin itäpainotteista, niin ajetaan sitten tunneittain myös Knummelle tai Siuntioon päättyvää vuoroa (joka voidaan ensi hallituskaudella jatkaa Hankoon, kun rkp on taas hallituksessa), jolloin saadaan puolen tunnin vuoroväli vilkkaimmalle osuudelle.


Tämä olisi minunkin mielestäni toimiva ratkaisu, jota voisi ehkä jatkaa jopa mahdollisen Turun oikoradan valmistuttua. Olisi myös kustannustehokasta, koska matkustajat mahtuisivat yhteen Flirt-yksikköön. Ja eikös Flirtin voi hankkia myös pari vaunua pidenpänä?

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Rainer on itse aika ajoin kertonut, kuinka täällä ei sorruta keskustelussa samanlaisiin rimanalituksiin argumentoinnissa kuin joillakin muilla foorumeilla. Nämä olivat nyt kunnon esimerkkejä niistä rimanalituksista. Selvästikin junien pysähtymisasemien muutos on kipeä paikka Rainerille, kun tulee noin sydänverellä kirjoitettua tekstiä.
> 
> Junaliikenne on oikeastaan ensimmäistä kertaa historiansa aikana joutunut Suomessa tilanteeseen, jossa se joutuu kilpailemaan pikavuorobusseja vastaan. Pikavuoroliikenteen yksinoikeuksien aikana bussit eivät lähteneet tosissaan haastamaan junaa, vaan bussilippujen hinnat olivat pääsääntöisesti varsin lähellä junalippujen hintoja. Junat saivat viedä keskustasta keskustaan menevät ja bussit houkuttelivat välipysäkeiltä sekä Helsinki-Vantaalta matkustavia. Lisäksi niillä yhteysväleillä, missä junayhteys oli pitkä, bussiliikenne menestyi (kuten Helsinki - Turku varsinkin ennen rantaradan sähköistämistä). Nyt kun junaliikenne joutuu vastaamaan kilpailuun busseja vastaan, on sielläkin panostettava enemmän tärkeimpään asiakasryhmään eli suurten kaupunkien välillä matkustaviin.


Millä tavalla Espoon ja Kirkkonummen pysähdysten lopettaminen kaikkien junien osalta parantaa junan houkuttelevuutta verrattuna bussiin? Onko pysähdys Salossakin pakkopulla joka tehdään vain junakohtauksen takia?

Ja muistutan kanssa että  Karjaalle, Tammisaareen ja Hankoon ei pääse aiktaulumuutoksen jälkeen ollenkaan junalla Kirkkonummelta eikä keski-Espoosta. Paikallislehdet puhuvat jo "Porkkalan tunnelin" uudesta tulemisesta.

t. Rainer

----------


## kuukanko

> Millä tavalla Espoon ja Kirkkonummen pysähdysten lopettaminen kaikkien junien osalta parantaa junan houkuttelevuutta verrattuna bussiin?


Hyvin yksinkertaista: junasta tulee bussia nopeampi vaihtoehto Helsingin ja Turun välillä.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Hyvin yksinkertaista: junasta tulee bussia nopeampi vaihtoehto Helsingin ja Turun välillä.


On se sitä nytkin 2  minuuttia nopeampi nykypysähdyksilläkin. Halpabussi jättää matkustajat lisäksi Turussa Kupittaan paikkeille jonne juna ajaa lähes 10 minuuttia nopeammin kuin bussi. 

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 19:37 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 19:28 ----------




> Mitä sitten Turun junille oikein pitäisi tehdä? Olen vähän sitä mieltä, että lähi- ja kaukoliikenne olisi syytä yhdistää jonkinlaiseksi interregioliikenteeksi. Ajettaisiin puhtaita kaupunkijunia Leppävaaraan ja Kauklahteen ja sitten Helsingistä Turkuun interregioliikennettä, jota ei yritetä brändätä pendolinoksi tai maitolaiturilla pysähtyväksi intercityksi. Mennään kerran tunnissa HelsinkiPasilaLeppävaaraEspooKirkkonummiSiunt  ioInkooKarjaaSaloKupittaaTurku, käytetään Sm5:a paremmin sisustettuja sähkömoottorijunia joiden kiihdytys- ja jarrutusominaisuudet sallivat aika monta pysähdystä ilman että matka-aika pitenee kohtuuttomasti. Ei yritetä kilpailla bussin tai auton kanssa, kun se kilpailu on tällä reitillä joka tapauksessa tuhoon tuomittua. Kerätään matkustajat ehkä pääosin muilta yhteysväleiltä kuin HelsinkiTurku. Jos kysyntä on kovin itäpainotteista, niin ajetaan sitten tunneittain myös Knummelle tai Siuntioon päättyvää vuoroa (joka voidaan ensi hallituskaudella jatkaa Hankoon, kun rkp on taas hallituksessa), jolloin saadaan puolen tunnin vuoroväli vilkkaimmalle osuudelle.


Kevyemmällä kalustokokoonpanolla kuin raskas sähköveturi ja 2-kerrosvaunut saataisiin Turun juna taloudellisemmaksi liikennöidä välipysähdykset huomioiden. Ruuhka-ajan työmatkalaisten juna voitaisiin ajaa IC:nä, muut Flirtillä.

t. Rainer

----------


## kuukanko

> On se sitä nytkin 2  minuuttia nopeampi nykypysähdyksilläkin. Halpabussi jättää matkustajat lisäksi Turussa Kupittaan paikkeille jonne juna ajaa lähes 10 minuuttia nopeammin kuin bussi.


Käytännössä junan ja bussin nopeudella ei nyt ole eroa Turun ja Helsingin välillä. Halpabussitarjontaa on Turkuun muuten paljon ja pysäkkejä on siellä eri firmoilla käytössä runsaasti, mm. Åbusilla pääsee kaupungintalolle aivan ydinkeskustaan.

----------


## Ketorin

> Kevyemmällä kalustokokoonpanolla kuin raskas sähköveturi ja 2-kerrosvaunut saataisiin Turun juna taloudellisemmaksi liikennöidä välipysähdykset huomioiden. Ruuhka-ajan työmatkalaisten juna voitaisiin ajaa IC:nä, muut Flirtillä.
> 
> t. Rainer


Niinpä, mitä ikinä tapahtui kiitojunille? Jossain vaiheessa näytti siltä, että perinteinen veturijuna olisi jäämässä historiaan, pikajunat ajettaisiin kiitojunilla, taajamajunat kiskobusseilla.

Vai tarkoittaisiko kevyt kalusto sitten Eil ja Eif?

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Niinpä, mitä ikinä tapahtui kiitojunille? Jossain vaiheessa näytti siltä, että perinteinen veturijuna olisi jäämässä historiaan, pikajunat ajettaisiin kiitojunilla, taajamajunat kiskobusseilla.
> 
> Vai tarkoittaisiko kevyt kalusto sitten Eil ja Eif?


Vanhan ajan kiiitojunat olivat dieselkäyttöisiö ja teknisesti epäluotettavia. 
Nykyajan kiitojuna = Pendolino. Sekin varmaan kävisi mutta kanssa teknisesti epäluotettava ja siksi kalliimmat liikennöintikustannukset.

Paremmin kuin Eil sopisi tällaiseen yhteyväliiin vaikka vanhat Ex:t, mutta painavia nekin, ja esteettömyysnäkökohdat kummassakin huonommin huomioitu. 

Suomessa ei ole lyhyemmän matkan kaukojuniin soveltuvia moottorivaunuja, mutta sellaisen voisi hankkia samalta Stadlerilta esim joka on toimittanut Sm5:t. 

t. Rainer

----------


## MJG

> Omien kokemusten mukaan Espoon keskuksesta Turun junaan nousseita oli melko vähän. Kun välillä itse odottelin lähijunaa E-keskuksessa niin lähinnä se intercity vain pysähtyi siinä eikä matkustajia juurikaan ovista sisään tai ulos mennyt.
> kyllä mä itse henkilökohtaisesti vaihtaisin nykyisin junan bussiin jos asuisin E-keskuksen vaikutusalueella. Lommilan pikavuoropysäkille on hyvät ja tiheät bussiyhteydet ja Turkuun menee busseja paljon tiheämmin kuin junia. Hinnassakin bussi hakkaa junan mennentullen, eikä juna pärjää bussille edes matka-ajassa.


Minä olen kulkenut useiden vuosien aikana melkoisen säännöllisesti Espoo-Turku- ja Espoo-Salo-väliä junalla työmatkoja. Ainakin niillä vuoroilla oli tyypillisesti kymmeniä matkustajia Espoosta/Espooseen ja erityisesti aamuvuorojen bisnesluokka Turun suuntaan täytettiin vasta Espoossa, jonne se yleensä saapui lähes tyhjänä. Lisäksi lounais-Espoosta kuljettiin Kirkkonummen kautta. Nyt tämä on loppu, koska takaisin päin matkustaminen Leppävaaraan, jossa ei ole kaukojunien käyttäjille liityntäpysäköintiä, on ajatuksena lähinnä huvittava.

----------


## Compact

> Kirkkonummi vielä kauemmin.


Kirkkonummella pysähtyi esim. 1970-luvulla vain muutama pikajuna. Suurin osa porhalsi ohi.

Muutamien tuolloin Kirkkonummen asemakylässä pysähtyneen junan taustalla oli Puolustusvoimat. Piti saada ruotsinkieliset Obbnäsissä palvelleet soltut litteroilla kotiin Karjaan kautta Hankoniemelle ja Turun saaristokuntiin sekä päinvastoin takaisin palveluspaikalle. Kaikki kun eivät päässeet Dragsvikiin inttiin. Siksi oli tarpeen pysäyttää jokin kurirtåg Kirkolla. 

Kirkkonummen liikennetärkeys on itään Hesaan.

----------


## Melamies

Tampere-Turku IC-junat pysähtyvät Toijalan lisäksi Humppilassa ja Loimaalla. Millaiset ovat näiden asemien matkustajamäärät?

----------


## Minä vain

Ruotsissa menee muun muassa Kööpenhaminasta Göteborgiin junia, jotka on sisustettu näin erittäin pehmein ja ergonomisin penkein: https://commons.wikimedia.org/wiki/F...1_interior.JPG ja joissa ovitus ja ajo-ominaisuudet vastaavat Sm5-junaa. Suur-Kööpenhaminan alueella sama juna hoitaa myös lyhyen matkan liikenettä paikallisin lipuin, vaikka määränpää olisi kuinka kaukana hyvänsä. 

Myös rantaradalla pitäisi luopua erottelusta kauko- ja lähijuniin ja ajaa kaikki liikenne Espoosta länteen näin. Eli Sm5-tyyppinen juna olisi varustettu pehmein penkein ja aikataulu olisi suunnilleen näin: 

Helsinki
59
29

Pasila
04
34

Leppävaara
10
40

Espoo
17
47

Kauklahti
20
50

Masala
25
55

Jorvas
27
57

Tolsa
30
00

Kirkkonummi
33
03

Siuntio
45
15

Karjaa
00
30

Dragsvik
:
39

Tammisaari
:
43

Skogby
:
51

Lappohja
:
56

Santala
:
01

Hanko-Pohj.
:
07

Hanko
:
10

Salo
30


Kupittaa
54


Turku
00






Joka tapauksessa Kirkkonummen pysähdyksen poistaminen on tyypillinen VR:n erikoinen, ulkopuolisille aivan käsittämätön päätös ja toivottavasti poliitikot puuttuvat asiaan. Koko liikennejärjestelmä muuttuu aivan dysfunktionaaliseksi päätöksen seurauksena. 

Kukaan järkevä ihminen ei aja köröttele bussilla Mankista Kauklahteen, junalla Kauklahdesta Leppävaaraan, junalla Leppävaarasta Karjaalle ja vielä kolmannella junalla Karjaalta Tammisaareen kuten esimerkiksi tämä väli pitää kulkea 26.3. alkaen

----------


## mihi

> Ruotsissa menee muun muassa Kööpenhaminasta Göteborgiin junia, jotka on sisustettu näin erittäin pehmein ja ergonomisin penkein: https://commons.wikimedia.org/wiki/F...1_interior.JPG ja joissa ovitus ja ajo-ominaisuudet vastaavat Sm5-junaa. Suur-Kööpenhaminan alueella sama juna hoitaa myös lyhyen matkan liikenettä paikallisin lipuin, vaikka määränpää olisi kuinka kaukana hyvänsä. 
> 
> Myös rantaradalla pitäisi luopua erottelusta kauko- ja lähijuniin ja ajaa kaikki liikenne Espoosta länteen näin. Eli Sm5-tyyppinen juna olisi varustettu pehmein penkein ja aikataulu olisi suunnilleen näin: 
> 
> Helsinki
> 59
> 29
> 
> Pasila
> ...


Kyllä Sr2+3xEd olisi aivan riittävä suorituskyvyltään. Kiihtynee täydellä teholla n. 40-45 sekuntia 0-120 km/h.

----------


## zige94

> Kukaan järkevä ihminen ei aja köröttele bussilla Mankista Kauklahteen, junalla Kauklahdesta Leppävaaraan, junalla Leppävaarasta Karjaalle ja vielä kolmannella junalla Karjaalta Tammisaareen kuten esimerkiksi tämä väli pitää kulkea 26.3. alkaen


Ei niin, vaan menee Mankista Kirkkonummelle, VR:n liityntäbussilla Karjaalle, josta Tammisaareen. Tosin Mankin 0-1 matkustajasta per juna (ruuhka-ajan ulkopuolella) on todennäköisesti juuri Tammisaareen menossa joku. Hienosti otettu esimerkiksi ihan ääripää.

Edit: Niin joo, Mankinhan pysähdys lakkautetaan. Siitä tosin on ihan turha VR:ää syyttää.

On muuten surkuhupaisaa ettei löydy aikatauluja 29.3. alkaen, vaikka alle 2 kuukautta siihen. Suoravarauskausi kun jatkuu jo tällä hetkellä 1.4. asti ja VR mainostaa ennakkolippuaan että mitä aikasemmin ostaa, sen halvemmalla ja ennakkolipun ostoaika on 3-60 vuorokautta ennen lähtöä, mutta VR ei tarjoa edes aikatauluja 60 vuorokauden päähän (yöpikajunat on ainoat, jotka tuntuivat löytyvän pitemmälle ajanjaksolle). "Valitsemillasi hakuehdoilla ei löydy tuotteita tai vahvistettua aikataulua."

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Kirkkonummella pysähtyi esim. 1970-luvulla vain muutama pikajuna. Suurin osa porhalsi ohi.
> 
> Muutamien tuolloin Kirkkonummen asemakylässä pysähtyneen junan taustalla oli Puolustusvoimat. Piti saada ruotsinkieliset Obbnäsissä palvelleet soltut litteroilla kotiin Karjaan kautta Hankoniemelle ja Turun saaristokuntiin sekä päinvastoin takaisin palveluspaikalle. Kaikki kun eivät päässeet Dragsvikiin inttiin. Siksi oli tarpeen pysäyttää jokin kurirtåg Kirkolla.


Kuuluu lukea kaikki eivät halua Dragsvikiin :Wink:  Suurin osa Obbnäsin varusmiehistä ovat kyllä suomenkielisiä mutta turkulaisten osuus oli silmiinpistävä. Turun Laivastoasemalla nimittäin ei ole alokas- eikä aliupseerikoulutusta. Lisäksi intin kapiaisia kulki kulki kanssa noilla junilla. Junalla on aina kulkenut kirkkonummelaisia myös opiskelemaan Turkuun.

Sitä minä tarokitan viesteissäni on että sekä Kirkkonummen että Espoon pysähdysten poisjättäminen oli törkeä temppu, olisivat edes jonkun niistä säästäneet.

t. Rainer

----------


## Juha P Korhonen

Tuleva Rantaradan tilanne vaikuttaa yhteiskunnan tarjoamien resurssien vajaakäytöltä. Kirkkonummenkin pysähdysten loppuessa ei lähiliikenteen verrattain hyvällä junatajonnalla ole enää juuri kaukoliikennefunktiota. Ainoa tapa hyödyntää lähijunia kaukoliikennematkalla on ajaa takaisinpäin Leppävaaraan. Se on tietysti ajallisesti epäedullista. Olisiko mahdollista järjestely, jossa lähiliikennejunalla pääsisi kaukoliikennelipulla Leppävaaraan vaihtoyhteytenä ettei tulisi lisäkuluja?
Kokonaisuuden kannalta ainoan Karjaan ja Pasilan välisen pysähdyksen sijoittaminen Leppävaaraan ei tunnu kovin järkevältä vaikka sieltä matkustajia olisikin jonkin verran enemmän.
Juha

----------


## petteri

Ylipäänsä rautateiden henkilöliikenne Turkuun vaikuttaa nyt olevan aika hankalassa tilanteessa. Nyt kun bussiyhtiöt ovat alkaneet kilpailla erittäin halvoilla hinnoilla, matkalla on moottoritie koko matkan ja Helsingin keskustasta pääsee Länsiväylää pitkin Turun suuntaan ulos ilman hirveitä ruuhkia, rautatiet ovat todella vaikeassa kilpailutilanteessa. Lisäksi junat ovat myös ratalinjauksen ja radan kunnon takia aikataulullisesti kilpailukyvyttömiä ja matka on sen verran lyhyt ettei junan mukavuusetukaan tule oikein esille.

Nyt tehtävät muutokset eivät ehkä silti auta, mutta mitä sitten on jäljellä keinovalikoimassa? Oikeastaan joko julkinen tuki junaliikenteelle, Turun rautateiden henkilöliikenteen lakkauttaminen kannattamattomana tai uusi suora rata. Kilpailun avaaminen tuskin Turussa auttaa, koska uudenkin junaoperaattorin kustannukset ovat pilvissä bussiliikenteeseen verrattuna.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Nyt tehtävät muutokset eivät ehkä silti auta, mutta mitä sitten on jäljellä keinovalikoimassa? Oikeastaan joko julkinen tuki junaliikenteelle, Turun rautateiden henkilöliikenteen lakkauttaminen kannattamattomana tai uusi suora rata. Kilpailun avaaminen tuskin Turussa auttaa, koska uudenkin junaoperaattorin kustannukset ovat pilvissä bussiliikenteeseen verrattuna.


Pitkällä tähtäyksellä Espoo-Salo oikorata olisi oikea ratkaisu. Valtiolla ei valitettavasti ole rahaa siihen. 

Vaikka rantarata oli kilpailukyvytön 1970-luvullakin erittäin hitaine junineen niin ihmisiä matkusti niillä. Silloinkin olisi pitänyt rakentaa ELSA-rata mutta siihen ei uskottu. Onneksi joku sentään ajoi rantaraan parannusta, muuten sinne ei nyt kulkisi yhtään junaa.

Jotenkin on sellaine tunne että junayhteyden hiipuessa Varsinais-Suomen kehityskin jää polkemaan paikoilleen. Sillon kun rantarata oli saatu sähköistettyä ja junaliikenne nopeutettua niin jostain syystä Nokiakin investoi Salon tehtaisiin ja suunnitteluyksikköihin. Kyllä monet muutkin paikkakunnat olisivat haluneet ne. Kysymys on kai siinä että miten saisimme elinkeinoelämän kukoistamaan niin junaongelma pikkuhiljaa ratkea itsestään.

t. Rainer

----------


## petteri

> Pitkällä tähtäyksellä Espoo-Salo oikorata olisi oikea ratkaisu. Valtiolla ei valitettavasti ole rahaa siihen.


Minustakin on aika selvää, että Elsa-rata tuskin toteutuu nopeasti. Rataverkossa on paljon kohtia, joissa vastaaville investointirahoille on paljon enemmän käyttöä. Elsa-radalla moniin muihin pääratainvestointeihin verrattuna se heikkous, että Turun ja Helsingin välillä rautateiden tavaraliikenteelle ei tarvetta ole eikä koskaan tule. Sinänsä on kyllä onnellista, että edes Lahden oikorata saatiin tehtyä vuosikymmen sitten, ilman sitä vielä laajempi osa rautateiden henkilöliikenteestä olisi vakavasti uhattuna.

Minusta muuten vielä vaikuttaa, että bussiliikenteen vapauttaminen ei ehkä jää ainoaksi rautateiden kilpailuhaasteeksi lähivuosina. Pidän hyvin mahdollisena, että lähivuosina syntyy kimppamatkasovellushitti, joka alkaa täyttää henkilöautojen tyhjiä penkkejä. Konseptia voisi kutsua vaikka työnimellä "kimppa-uber". Aika moni nimittäin olisi valmis maksamaan 20 euroa Helsinki-Turku matkasta, jos tullaan kotiovelta hakemaan ja viedään määränpään ovelle. Aika moni yksin ajava henkilö ei myöskään olisi yhtään pahoillaan maksavista kyytiläisistä.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Minusta muuten vielä vaikuttaa, että bussiliikenteen vapauttaminen ei ehkä jää ainoaksi rautateiden kilpailuhaasteeksi lähivuosina. Pidän hyvin mahdollisena, että lähivuosina syntyy kimppamatkasovellushitti, joka alkaa täyttää henkilöautojen tyhjiä penkkejä. Konseptia voisi kutsua vaikka työnimellä "kimppa-uber". Aika moni nimittäin olisi valmis maksamaan 20 euroa Helsinki-Turku matkasta, jos tullaan kotiovelta hakemaan ja viedään määränpään ovelle. Aika moni yksin ajava henkilö ei myöskään olisi yhtään pahoillaan maksavista kyytiläisistä.


Tällaista on ollut tarjolla jo iät ja ajat, että opiskelu-, työ-  ja harrastuskaverit kuskaavat toisiaan, joskus pidempiäkin matkoja. Jo 80-luvulla mainostettiin Radio Cityssä kimppakyytejä ihan ventovieraille. Silti ovat junat säilyneet koska ne ovat usein nopein ja mukavin tapa päästä kaupunkien keskustoihin ja isompiin asutuskeskuksiin niin että samaan aikaan pystyy työskentelemään tai puuhaamaan jotain muuta matkan aikana.

Koska maksun pyytäminen kyydistä on laissa kielletty niin asia voi tulla uudelleen ajankohtaiseksi vain jos laki muuttuu ja taksitoiminnan luvanvaraisuus loppuu. Silloin tosin ei voi olla varma millaisesta kyydistä on kysymys joten turvallisuussyistä moni valinnee kalliimman vaihtoehdon.

t. Rainer

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 16:53 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 16:44 ----------




> Ruotsissa menee muun muassa Kööpenhaminasta Göteborgiin junia, jotka on sisustettu näin erittäin pehmein ja ergonomisin penkein: https://commons.wikimedia.org/wiki/F...1_interior.JPG ja joissa ovitus ja ajo-ominaisuudet vastaavat Sm5-junaa. Suur-Kööpenhaminan alueella sama juna hoitaa myös lyhyen matkan liikenettä paikallisin lipuin, vaikka määränpää olisi kuinka kaukana hyvänsä. 
> 
> Myös rantaradalla pitäisi luopua erottelusta kauko- ja lähijuniin ja ajaa kaikki liikenne Espoosta länteen näin. Eli Sm5-tyyppinen juna olisi varustettu pehmein penkein ja aikataulu olisi suunnilleen näin: 
> 
> Helsinki
> 59
> 29
> 
> Pasila
> ...


Muuten hyvä mutta Hankoon menevän junan pitäisi kulkea dieselillä koska Hankoon ei ole vedetty ajolankoja!

Tai tosisinpäin, sellainen juna kulkisi varmaan jo nyt mutta kun VR:llä ei ole sellaista kalustoa että voisi ajaa nopeaa taajamajunaa Helsingistä Hankoon niin niin junaa joutuu aina vaihtamaan, ja Hangon radan sähköityspäätös taas on sellainen ikiliikkuja että se jää varmaan Suomen viimeiseksi kaupallisen liikenteen radaksi ilman sähkökä!

t. Rainer

----------


## petteri

> Tällaista on ollut tarjolla jo iät ja ajat, että opiskelu-, työ-  ja harrastuskaverit kuskaavat toisiaan, joskus pidempiäkin matkoja. Jo 80-luvulla mainostettiin Radio Cityssä kimppakyytejä ihan ventovieraille. Silti ovat junat säilyneet koska ne ovat usein nopein ja mukavin tapa päästä kaupunkien keskustoihin ja isompiin asutuskeskuksiin niin että samaan aikaan pystyy työskentelemään tai puuhaamaan jotain muuta matkan aikana.
> 
> Koska maksun pyytäminen kyydistä on laissa kielletty niin asia voi tulla uudelleen ajankohtaiseksi vain jos laki muuttuu ja taksitoiminnan luvanvaraisuus loppuu. Silloin tosin ei voi olla varma millaisesta kyydistä on kysymys joten turvallisuussyistä moni valinnee kalliimman vaihtoehdon.


Ei varsinaisesti laki tuollaista toimintaa estä, valvonta voi joskus jos se on tarpeeksi tehokasta. Varsinkin pidemmillä matkoilla lain valvonta on kyllä aika vaikeaa. Enemmän on kyse siitä kuinka sosiaalisesti hyväksyttäväksi tuollainen toiminta koetaan. Silloin kun yhteisön selvä etu ja laki ovat ristiriidassa, ei lakia järin herkästi noudateta.

Yleisesti ottaen esimerkiksi Uberissa kyllä tietää paremmin millaisen kuskin saa, kuin virallisessa taksissa, kun kuljetuksen molemmat osapuolet arvostelevat toisensa. Mobiilisovellukset ja sosiaalinen media ovat aika lailla muuttaneet maailmaa ja muuttavat sitä tulevaisuudessakin. Kimppakyydeissä on kyse ihmisten verkottumisesta, johon on nykyään ihan eri mahdollisuudet kuin lankapuhelinten aikana.

Eivät tuollaiset mahdollisuudet toki kokonaan julkista joukkoliikennettä korvaa väleillä joilla reilusti kysyntää, mutta kyllä voivat napsaista merkittävän markkinaosuuden aika nopeastikin.

----------


## Melamies

> Pitkällä tähtäyksellä Espoo-Salo oikorata olisi oikea ratkaisu. Valtiolla ei valitettavasti ole rahaa siihen. 
> 
> Vaikka rantarata oli kilpailukyvytön 1970-luvullakin erittäin hitaine junineen niin ihmisiä matkusti niillä. Silloinkin olisi pitänyt rakentaa ELSA-rata mutta siihen ei uskottu. Onneksi joku sentään ajoi rantaraan parannusta, muuten sinne ei nyt kulkisi yhtään junaa.


Rantaradan parannus on selkokielellä sen rakentaminen kokonaan uudestaan, kulkeehan se paikoin jopa kolmannella linjauksellaan. Samalla rahalla olisi tehty oikoratakin, joten parannusinvestointi oli virheinvestointi. (jos ajatellaan Helsingin ja Turun välistä nopeaa yhteyttä.)  Tosin tuon Helsinki-Turku moottoritienkin teko oli ikuisuusprojekti jos mikä, kauankohan rautatietä olisi puuhattu rakentamispäätöksen jälkeen.

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 15:27 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 15:19 ----------




> Muuten hyvä mutta Hankoon menevän junan pitäisi kulkea dieselillä koska Hankoon ei ole vedetty ajolankoja!
> 
> Tai tosisinpäin, sellainen juna kulkisi varmaan jo nyt mutta kun VR:llä ei ole sellaista kalustoa että voisi ajaa nopeaa taajamajunaa Helsingistä Hankoon niin niin junaa joutuu aina vaihtamaan, ja Hangon radan sähköityspäätös taas on sellainen ikiliikkuja että se jää varmaan Suomen viimeiseksi kaupallisen liikenteen radaksi ilman sähkökä!


Äänekoskelle sähköjä aletaan kai jo rakennella. Ainakin VR on siinä uskossa, että myös Ylivieska-Iisalmi ja Hyvinkää-Hanko ovat saamassa sähköt.

Flirtistä on saatavilla sekä sähkö, että dieselversiot. Onko myös sellainen, jossa on molemmat?

----------


## moxu

Armeijan merkitys VR:n asiakkaana on heikennyt huomattavasti sitten omien palvelusaikojeni -90-luvun alussa. Silloin Öbikseen mentiin busseilla Helsingin ja Kirkkonummen linja-autoasemilta. Sitten VR muutti kaikki kaukojunansa sellaisiksi, joissa pitää olla merkitty istumapaikka ja lähetti ravintolavaunut romikselle. Ei ihme, että asotilaskuljetuksissa siirryttiin isommassa mittakaavassa tilausbussikyyteihin. Öbikseen hakeutui paljon meripuolustuksen omakseen kokenutta varusmiesainesta, äidinkieleen katsomatta. Dragaan taas lähti paljon sellaisia suomenkielisiä, jotka kuvittelivat tämän palvelevan jotenkin heidän kielellisiä valmiuksiaan.
Rantarataa oli jo tuolloin "korjattu", eli rakennettu uusiin paikkoihin tai vanhan päälle noin 80%, jokin oikaisu taidettiin ottaa käyttöön vuoden -92 aikanakin. Piuhat vedettiin vasta uuden linjauksen ollessa käytössä koko matkalla. Kun kesällä -93 aloitin toimittajauraani Karjaalla, oli rataremppa jotenkin voitetun oloinen, mutta sitä ei kukaan jaksanut lakata ihmettelemästä, miksei rinnakkaista raidetta oltu rakennettu; ongelmia oli jo nähty ja niitä arvattiin näin vilkkaalla radalla tulevan vastakin.

Lähiliikenteen ja InterRegioiden ongelmaksi läntisellä Uudellamaalla tulee yksiraiteisuuden ohella se, että seudun merkittävimpään taajamaan eli Tammisaareen ei sähkärillä pääse, ja se jää sivuun Turun ja Helsingin väliltäkin. Koverharin terästehdas on lakkautettu, Hangon sataman vientiliikenne hiljentynyt, joten merkittävä osa siitä raskaasta liikenteestä, jonka takia Hankopaanan sähköistäminen olisi voinut olla mielekästä, on poissa. Henkilöliikenne Tammisaaren ja Helsingin välillä saattaisi olla mahdollista saattaa jopa kerran tunnissa kulkevan vuorokierron mukaan kannattavaksi, mutta tällaista junamäärää ei radalle mahdu. Karjaalle loppuvalle lähiliikenteelle ei moista kysyntää ole, eikä Hankoonkaan liene ratkaisevasti nykyistä enempää kysyntää. InterCityn Karjaalla (Tammisaaren sijaan) pysähtyminen Raaseporin mittapuussa voidaan suhteuttaa siihen, että mainittu isojen kaupunkien välisiä yhteyksiä palveleva juna (esimerkkitapauksessa Helsingin ja Jyväskylän välinen) pysähtyisi vaikka Messukylässä mutta ei Tampereen pääasemalla. Molemmissa tapauksissa kävisi sama perustelukin; isompi asema on sivussa reitiltä. 
Itse olen jo ajat sitten menettänyt uskoni siihen, että Rantaradalle voisi kehittää järkevää liikennettä ilman suurta remppaa, jonka olennaisin osa olisi tuplaraiteen toteuttaminen useammalle pätkälle. Siihen tuskin rahoja löytyy -enkä kyllä toivokaan löytyvän, sillä ne rahat olisivat taas poissa mahdollisesta ELSa-oikoradan kehittämisestä ja jopa mahdollisesta toteuttamisesta.

----------


## Admiral Observer

> Koska maksun pyytäminen kyydistä on laissa kielletty niin asia voi tulla uudelleen ajankohtaiseksi vain jos laki muuttuu ja taksitoiminnan luvanvaraisuus loppuu. Silloin tosin ei voi olla varma millaisesta kyydistä on kysymys joten turvallisuussyistä moni valinnee kalliimman vaihtoehdon.
> 
> t. Rainer


Itsekin pitkään näin luulin ja aikoinani jopa ministeriöistä asti asiaa selvitin (toki kimppakyytien torjumiseksi linja-autoliikenteen hyväksi). Tällöin (siis 1990-luvulla) vastaus oli aika selkeä: jos raha vaihtaa omistajaa kyseessä on luvanvarainen liikenne. Itse asiassa jos naapurit kulkevat kimppakyydillä korvauksen ainoa muoto tuolloin olisi ollut vaihtelu, ts. toinen kuskina toisena päivänä autollaan ja toinen toisena. Muulla tavalla kyydityksen korvaaminen (esim. ruoan tarjoaminen) tulkittiin tuolloin luvanvaraiseksi liikenteen harjoittamiseksi. Näin ministeriön vastaus.

Nykyään kuulemma kimppakyydissä saa pyytää aiheutuneiden kulujen verran korvausta kyyditettävältä mutta ei sen enempää. Ajat ovat muuttuneet. Jotenkin käsittäisin, että tämä muutos on alle 3-4 vuotta vanha?

----------


## Juha P Korhonen

Helsingistä itään suuntautuvien junien uusi lähtöminuutti on -17 ja paluu -42, joten vaihtoyhteys säilyy. Se on toki tiukka, eikä siedä yhtään myöhästymisiä.
Juha

----------


## Rattivaunu

> Helsingistä itään suuntautuvien junien uusi lähtöminuutti on -17 ja paluu -42, joten vaihtoyhteys säilyy. Se on toki tiukka, eikä siedä yhtään myöhästymisiä.
> Juha


Tarkoittanet vaihtoyhteyttä Karjaan suuntaan ja suunnalta. Kyllä vain ja vaihtaminen on tehtävä ehdottomasti Pasilassa.

----------


## Multsun poika

Saksassa toimii ainakin sellainen yksityisten kyytien välitys kuin blablacar (nettisivut esim google blablacar + Deutschland)

Katsoin juuri kokeeksi kyytiä perjantaiksi Berliinistä Hampuriin. Tarjouksia tuli 38, hinnat 14-15 euroa. Tarjokkaat voi lajitella eism puolen tunnin tarkkuudella lähtöajan mukaan.

Klikkasin huvikseni Tatjana K:n tarjousta. Kertoi olevansa menossa synttäreille Hampurin Altonaan, ja autossa olisi kolme vapaata paikkaa. Tupakointi autossa kielletty, eläimiä ei. Matkatavaratilaa hyvin vähän.

Lähtö Tierparkin U-Bahnilta Berliinistä ja ajaa Hauptbahnhofin kautta Hampurissa.

Kuskista saa lisätieoja arvionneista (en nyt lukenut).

Deutsche Bahn tarjoaa samaan aikaan junalippuja Bln-Ham -välille 39 eurolla.

----------


## Minä vain

> Kyllä Sr2+3xEd olisi aivan riittävä suorituskyvyltään. Kiihtynee täydellä teholla n. 40-45 sekuntia 0-120 km/h.


Miten veturivetoisten junien aikataulu on sitten niin paljon löysempi?

----------


## mihi

> Miten veturivetoisten junien aikataulu on sitten niin paljon löysempi?


No, 15 vaunuinen juna varmasti kiihtyy hitaammin kuin kolme vaunuinen. Ja Sr1 kiihtyy hitaammin kuin Sr2. Yleensä kaukojunilla ei edes käytetä täyttä tehoa ainakaan liikkeellelähdössä. Varsinkaan silloin kun vaunuja on vähän. Olen pari kertaa huomannut myöhässä olleessa lyhyehkössä IC:ssä, kuinka otetaan aikataulusta kiinni. Ero on huomattava. Yksi asia mikä myös hidastaa on valmis lähtöön-opasteen antaminen. Veturivetoisissa junissa se annetaan Raili-puhelimella. Tämä on hitaampi tapa, kuin soittaa opaste soittokellolla, kuten lähijunissa ja Pendoissa tehdään.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> No, 15 vaunuinen juna varmasti kiihtyy hitaammin kuin kolme vaunuinen. Ja Sr1 kiihtyy hitaammin kuin Sr2. Yleensä kaukojunilla ei edes käytetä täyttä tehoa ainakaan liikkeellelähdössä. Varsinkaan silloin kun vaunuja on vähän. Olen pari kertaa huomannut myöhässä olleessa lyhyehkössä IC:ssä, kuinka otetaan aikataulusta kiinni. Ero on huomattava. Yksi asia mikä myös hidastaa on valmis lähtöön-opasteen antaminen. Veturivetoisissa junissa se annetaan Raili-puhelimella. Tämä on hitaampi tapa, kuin soittaa opaste soittokellolla, kuten lähijunissa ja Pendoissa tehdään.


Perinteisessä kaukojunavaunussa pitkät käytävät vaunujen sisällä, ahtaat eteistilat ja ovien kapeus hidastaa matkustajien poistumista ja kyytiin nousua väliasemilla. 

t. Rainer

----------


## petteri

> Perinteisessä kaukojunavaunussa pitkät käytävät vaunujen sisällä, ahtaat eteistilat ja ovien kapeus hidastaa matkustajien poistumista ja kyytiin nousua väliasemilla.


Monet moottorijunien edut veturivetoisiin nähden taitavat todellakin aika lailla olla peräisin ajalta, jolloin veturit olivat tehottomia, ohjausvaunuja ei ollut ja vaunujen jarrut olivat huonoja. Uusilla vetureilla ja kalustolla nuo ongelmat ovat historiaa. Ovien, eteisten ja käytävien sopivalla mitoituksella veturijunat toimivat usein siinä kuin moottorijunatkin niin kauan kuin kallistuvaa koria ei tarvita.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Monet moottorijunien edut veturivetoisiin nähden taitavat todellakin aika lailla olla peräisin ajalta, jolloin veturit olivat tehottomia, ohjausvaunuja ei ollut ja vaunujen jarrut olivat huonoja. Uusilla vetureilla ja kalustolla nuo ongelmat ovat historiaa. Ovien, eteisten ja käytävien sopivalla mitoituksella veturijunat toimivat usein siinä kuin moottorijunatkin niin kauan kuin kallistuvaa koria ei tarvita.


Näin se varmaan nykyään on. Mutta kustannuksissa on kai silti jotain eroja?

t. Rainer

----------


## petteri

> Näin se varmaan nykyään on. Mutta kustannuksissa on kai silti jotain eroja?


Kyllähän veturi maksaa ja sen pitää painaa paljon, jotta tehoa saadaan siirrettyä rataan riittävästi. Lisäksi silloin kun muu juna on veturiin verrattuna pitkä ja painava on suorituskyvynkin kannalta eduksi, että vetäviä akseleita on useampia. Silloin kun pituuden muutoksista ei ole etua, kannattaa koko veturi purkaa osiin, hajauttaa voimakalusto koko junan pituudelle, poistaa "ylimääräinen" painolasti, joka tarvittiin veturin pyörien päälle, lisätä vetäviä telejä ja liittää vaunut kiinteämmin yhteen eli tehdä moottorijuna. Toki nykyään moottorijunatkin ovat aika modulaarisia eli ei junan pituus ole välttämättä ikuinen.

Toki voitaisiinhan nykytekniikalla vaunuhenkilöjunassakin varmaan laajemminkin luopua kokonaan vetureista ja käyttää paria vetävää ohjausvaunua yhden veturin sijaan. Toki tuo vaatii uutta kalustoa eli vanhan kaluston kanssa ei toimi.

----------


## aki

VR ilmoittaa vihdoin huomenna pysyvistä junalippujen hinnanalennuksista. Mitä luulette, Minkähän suuruisia nämä alennukset tulevat olemaan? Omasta mielestäni peruslipun alennuksen pitäisi olla kattavasti kaikilla reiteillä ainakin 30-40% luokkaa jotta se oikeasti houkuttelisi uusia matkustajia juniin. Veikkaanpa vaan että huomenna ilmoitetaan hintojen laskevan mitättömän 10-15% joka ei kyllä riitä lainkaan kilpailussa halpabusseja vastaan.

----------


## zige94

> VR ilmoittaa vihdoin huomenna pysyvistä junalippujen hinnanalennuksista. Mitä luulette, Minkähän suuruisia nämä alennukset tulevat olemaan? Omasta mielestäni peruslipun alennuksen pitäisi olla kattavasti kaikilla reiteillä ainakin 30-40% luokkaa jotta se oikeasti houkuttelisi uusia matkustajia juniin. Veikkaanpa vaan että huomenna ilmoitetaan hintojen laskevan mitättömän 10-15% joka ei kyllä riitä lainkaan kilpailussa halpabusseja vastaan.


Vähintään 12% ne taisi sanoa... Mutta veikkaan jäävän siihen 15-25% joka ei kyllä lisää matkustajia juniin. Ei tuo 30-40% edes riittäis houkuttelevuuteen. Vrt. nyt kovin kilpailtu väli Helsinki-Turku, jossa lippu tällä hetkellä 30-40e. Pitäisi saada siihen 10-12e tuntumaan et juna olisi se houkutteleva vaihto (halpabussien keskihinta siinä 4-7 euron paikkeilla ko. välillä). Jos pääkonttorissa on järkee päässä niin hintoja lasketaan enemmän väleillä jossa on kilpailua ja vähemmän väleillä jossa ei ole "pelkoa" matkustajien menettämisestä. Tottakai itse toivon että laskisivat hintoja kaikkialla, mutta se on vain toiveajattelua.

----------


## Rattivaunu

> Vähintään 12% ne taisi sanoa... Mutta veikkaan jäävän siihen 15-25% joka ei kyllä lisää matkustajia juniin. Ei tuo 30-40% edes riittäis houkuttelevuuteen. Vrt. nyt kovin kilpailtu väli Helsinki-Turku, jossa lippu tällä hetkellä 30-40e. Pitäisi saada siihen 10-12e tuntumaan et juna olisi se houkutteleva vaihto (halpabussien keskihinta siinä 4-7 euron paikkeilla ko. välillä).


Tähän aikaan vrk:sta nimenomaan tänään Hki - Tku -välille tässä suunnassa on verkkokaupassa tarjolla vain Säästö-lippuja hintaan 9,90 eur (vaihdoton yhteys Karjaan kautta, verkkokaupan valikoimassa on hankalampiakin yhteyksiä). Oletuksena siis eko- eli kakkosluokan matkustaja, aikuinen.

----------


## zige94

Itse kattelin nyt Turku-Helsinki niin suurimmalle osalle vuoroista 9,90e säästölippu. Seuraavalle vuorolle klo 12:00 Turusta peruslippu 20,00e. Mutta hyvä hintauudistus ainakin omalta kantilta, kun oikeastaan mihin tahansa vuoroon saa 9,90e joka on vain 2-3e kalliimpi kuin käyttämäni Åbus (6,90e-9,90e) ja molemmat pysähtyvät Kupittaalla. Tosin melkein pakkohan VR:n on myydä halvalla mm. tälle ja Tampereen välille lippuja, kun hintakilpailu on kovaa. Muiden välien hintoja en jaksanut tarkastella, koska kiinnostusta ei ole kuin hinnat omiin matkustustarpeisiini.

----------


## Ketorin

Porista Tampereelle pääsee nyt 8.70, mikä on varmaan suora koukku Onnibussia vastaan, koska reitti on ollut äärimmäisen suosittu. Onnilla pääsee nyt 7.50 ilman suurta hintahajontaa.

Pori - Helsinki suorana hakuna heittää 40:n paikkalippuja, mutta mikäpä estää ostamasta kahta säästölippua? Säästölippu kerran päivässä ajettavaan "suoraan" junaan on 18.60. Onnilla hajonta 12-15-20, 15 yleisin.

Hyvältä näyttää.

----------


## kuukanko

Tässä vähän Ylen uutisia VR:n hinnanalennuksista:
VR lupaa: Junalippujen keskihinta laskee noin neljänneksen
VR laskee lippuhintoja, mutta myös moni muu asia muuttuu
Onnibusin toimitusjohtaja VR:n lippualennuksesta: Tämä on hieno päivä

Taloussanomissa VR:n matkustajaliikenteen johtaja Maisa Romanainen kertoo, että hintoja alentamalla VR pyrkii nostamaan kaukojunien 12 miljoonan matkustajan vuotuista määrää miljoonalla. Tästä voi suoraan laskea, että kun matkustajamääriin tavoitellaan vähän yli 8% nousua, mutta lippujen keskihinta laskee 25%, tippuvat lipputulot melkein 19%, vaikka matkustajamäärätavoite saavutettaisiinkin. Vaikea uskoa, että VR olisi saanut karsittua kulujaan noin paljoa.

Matkustajien houkuttelemisen kannalta liput näyttävät olevan hinnoiteltu taitavasti. Säästöliput ovat vähän halpabusseja kalliimpia, mutta sen verran vähän, että junan nopeus ja mukavuus kompensoivat pienen lisähinnan. Säästölippuja tosin ei näytä olevan mitenkään runsaasti tarjolla kaukoliikenteen prime timena perjantai- ja sunnuntai-iltapäivisin.

Jos VR:n hinta-alesta seuraa, että busseista valuu matkustajia takaisin juniin merkittävästi, mutta VR:n lipputulot kuitenkin silti laskevat, niin lopputuloksena sekä bussifirmat että VR:n kaukoliikenne tuottavat tappiota ja pudotuspeli alkaa. Heikoimmat perinteiset bussifirmat todennäköisesti kaatuvat ensimmäisenä.

----------


## hmikko

> Taloussanomissa VR:n matkustajaliikenteen johtaja Maisa Romanainen kertoo, että hintoja alentamalla VR pyrkii nostamaan kaukojunien 12 miljoonan matkustajan vuotuista määrää miljoonalla.


Tuo vaikuttaa kyllä suorastaan varovaiselta suhteessa tässä ketjussa esitettyihin lipunhintoihin. Niillä luulis tulevan matkustajia enemmänkin, mutta the devil is in the details, eli siinä, miten saatavilla ja käytettävissä nuo tarjoushinnat sitten käytännössä ovat. VR:n verkkokauppa aiheuttaa ainakin itselleni edelleen pinnan kiristelyä tässä suhteessa verrattuna halpabusseihin, joiden halvat liput ovat ostettavissa ilman sen ihmeempää etukäteissuunnittelua ja kyttäilyä pitkin webbisivuja. Noin ilmaisena vinkkinä VR:lle: verkkokauppa vois osata näyttää vaihdollisen matkan osuudet erikseen automaattisesti, niin että jollekin osalle tarjolla oleva säästöhinta olisi valittavissa.

----------


## 339-DF

Mahtaakohan junien henkilöliikenteellä olla Suomessa tulevaisuutta? Jos Turun ja Helsingin väliseltä matkalta peritään jonkinlaisena default-hintana jatkossa 10, niin taitaa olla aika lailla mahdotonta saada tulot ja menot tasapainoon. Suuri maa, pitkät etäisyydet ja vähän väkeä. Junaliikenteen talous edellyttäisi suuria matkustajamääriä, mutta onko niitä saatavissa muualla kuin yhdellä pääradalla?




> Jos VR:n hinta-alesta seuraa, että busseista valuu matkustajia takaisin juniin merkittävästi, mutta VR:n lipputulot kuitenkin silti laskevat, niin lopputuloksena sekä bussifirmat että VR:n kaukoliikenne tuottavat tappiota ja pudotuspeli alkaa. Heikoimmat perinteiset bussifirmat todennäköisesti kaatuvat ensimmäisenä.


Vähän epäilen, että näin siinä käy. VR saattaa tietysti laskea sen varaan, että kilpailijoiden kuoltua hintoja voi taas nostaa. Mutta siitä en olisi niin varma. Pieni perinteinen bussifirma saattaa kuolla, mutta suuri ulkomainen kilpailija ei ole niin helposti nitistettävissä. Finnairkin onnistui syömään Flying Finnit ja FlyMet pois, mutta ei se Norwegianille pärjää.

Lopputulos ei silti ole välttämättä kovin houkutteleva. Hyvät yhteydet edullisin hinnoin yhdellä pääradalla ja ehkä parilla muulla välillä, loppu on sitten olematonta tai yhteiskunnan tukemaa ja matkustajalle kallista.

----------


## kuukanko

> Mahtaakohan junien henkilöliikenteellä olla Suomessa tulevaisuutta? Jos Turun ja Helsingin väliseltä matkalta peritään jonkinlaisena default-hintana jatkossa 10, niin taitaa olla aika lailla mahdotonta saada tulot ja menot tasapainoon.


Minä uskon, että junaliikenteeseenkin saadaan kustannustaso, jolla tuo VR:n nyt valitsema hinnoittelu riittää kattamaan menot. VR:kin pystyy siihen ajan kanssa, ja voi olla että jo ennen sitä kilpailun avautuessa tulee operaattoreita, jotka pystyvät siihen.

Junaliikenteen nopeus- ja mukavuusetu pitävät huolen, että juniin riittää tulijoita, vaikka bussilla pääsisikin halvemmalla. Tiettävästi VR aikoo vielä nopeuttaa suurten kaupunkien välisiä yhteyksiä (lue: lakkauttaa pikkupaikkojen pysähdyksiä) muuallakin kuin rantaradalla.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Jos VR:n hinta-alesta seuraa, että busseista valuu matkustajia takaisin juniin merkittävästi, mutta VR:n lipputulot kuitenkin silti laskevat, niin lopputuloksena sekä bussifirmat että VR:n kaukoliikenne tuottavat tappiota ja pudotuspeli alkaa. Heikoimmat perinteiset bussifirmat todennäköisesti kaatuvat ensimmäisenä.


Onnibussin bussithan eivät kuljet rahtia mutta perinteiset Matkahuolto -"pooliin" kuuluvat bussiyhtiöt saavat ison osan tuloistaan rahdin kuljettamisesta. Maaseutubussien matkustamot ovat olleet aika väljästi täytettyjä silloinkin kun Onnibussia ei vielä ollut, joten miten hintakilpailu voisi kaataa perinteisiä bussifirmoja? 

Yksi vihje VR:lle: Liittykää Matkahuollon rahdinkuljettajaksi, ennenkuin Onnibus liittyy,  moni varmaan arvostaisi sitä että paketteja vois lähettää myös rautatieasemilta ja että pitkien matkojen kohdalla paketti olisi jo samana tai seuraavana päivänä perillä. Tavallaan merkitisisi paluuta vanhoihin aikoihin jolloin VR:llä oli oma pikarahtinsa, mutta tällä virityksellä vastuu toiminnan pyöritämisellä olisi Matkahuollolla jolla on vahva brändi ja valmis myynti- ja asiamiesverkosto. Joka tapauksessa se voisi merkitä jopa monen rautatieaseman avaamista uudelleen jos sen tiloissa voisi sekä lähettää paketteja että ostaa lippuja ja odottaa junaa.

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 09:20 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 09:13 ----------




> Vähän epäilen, että näin siinä käy. VR saattaa tietysti laskea sen varaan, että kilpailijoiden kuoltua hintoja voi taas nostaa. Mutta siitä en olisi niin varma. Pieni perinteinen bussifirma saattaa kuolla, mutta suuri ulkomainen kilpailija ei ole niin helposti nitistettävissä. Finnairkin onnistui syömään Flying Finnit ja FlyMet pois, mutta ei se Norwegianille pärjää.
> 
> Lopputulos ei silti ole välttämättä kovin houkutteleva. Hyvät yhteydet edullisin hinnoin yhdellä pääradalla ja ehkä parilla muulla välillä, loppu on sitten olematonta tai yhteiskunnan tukemaa ja matkustajalle kallista.


Näin on. Siksi uudet ideat ovat tarpeen. Mitä halpalentoyhtiöihin tulee niin useimpien tarkoituskaan ei ollut kuin toimia vuoden tai pari, ja sellaiset kuin Norwegian porskuttaa nin kauan kuin öljyn hinta on alhainen. Halpabussitkin joutuvat joko nostamaan hintojaan tai vähentämään vuorojaan jos öljyn hinta palaa takaisin parin vuoden takaiselle tasolle tai nousee sen yli. 

t. Rainer

----------


## zige94

> Mahtaakohan junien henkilöliikenteellä olla Suomessa tulevaisuutta? Jos Turun ja Helsingin väliseltä matkalta peritään jonkinlaisena default-hintana jatkossa 10, niin taitaa olla aika lailla mahdotonta saada tulot ja menot tasapainoon.


Mutta sitten kun niitä ei myydäkkään 9,90 eurolla. Eilen oli hyvä kun uudet hinnat olivat juuri julkaistut eikä kovin moni niistä tiennyt. Nyt en tälle päivälle enään löytänyt 9,90e lippuja, huomisellekkin vain parille vuorolle ja sama viikonlopulle. Eilen löytyi vielä samalle päivälle useita vaikka muille jakaa. Eli menee selvästi yhä niin et on vain se muutama hassu 9,90, seuraava hintataso säästölippu 15,40e ja sitten onkin peruslippua 20-27e. Itse jo ehdin innostua et päivää paria ennen ostamalla voi saada 9,90 eurolla Turku-Helsinki/Helsinki-Turku, mutta ei. Åbussin korvaajaksi ei ole, jos pitää viikko(j)a ostaa eli korvaavan liikennöitsijän itseminen on vielä käynnissä.

----------


## Minä vain

> Mutta sitten kun niitä ei myydäkkään 9,90 eurolla. Eilen oli hyvä kun uudet hinnat olivat juuri julkaistut eikä kovin moni niistä tiennyt. Nyt en tälle päivälle enään löytänyt 9,90e lippuja, huomisellekkin vain parille vuorolle ja sama viikonlopulle. Eilen löytyi vielä samalle päivälle useita vaikka muille jakaa. Eli menee selvästi yhä niin et on vain se muutama hassu 9,90, seuraava hintataso säästölippu 15,40e ja sitten onkin peruslippua 20-27e. Itse jo ehdin innostua et päivää paria ennen ostamalla voi saada 9,90 eurolla Turku-Helsinki/Helsinki-Turku, mutta ei. Åbussin korvaajaksi ei ole, jos pitää viikko(j)a ostaa eli korvaavan liikennöitsijän itseminen on vielä käynnissä.


Kolmen päivän kuluttua lauantaina säästölippuja on tarjolla neljälle vuorolle ja viiden päivän kuluttua jokaiselle vuorolle. Se, että mille tahansa vuorolle saa 9.90  maksavan lipun 5 päivän kuluttaa on jo erittäin kohtuullinen hinnoittelu.

----------


## lkrt

> Mutta sitten kun niitä ei myydäkkään 9,90 eurolla. Eilen oli hyvä kun uudet hinnat olivat juuri julkaistut eikä kovin moni niistä tiennyt. Nyt en tälle päivälle enään löytänyt 9,90e lippuja, huomisellekkin vain parille vuorolle ja sama viikonlopulle. Eilen löytyi vielä samalle päivälle useita vaikka muille jakaa. Eli menee selvästi yhä niin et on vain se muutama hassu 9,90, seuraava hintataso säästölippu 15,40e ja sitten onkin peruslippua 20-27e. Itse jo ehdin innostua et päivää paria ennen ostamalla voi saada 9,90 eurolla Turku-Helsinki/Helsinki-Turku, mutta ei. Åbussin korvaajaksi ei ole, jos pitää viikko(j)a ostaa eli korvaavan liikennöitsijän itseminen on vielä käynnissä.


Ei halpoja lippuja ole tarkoituskaan saada samana päivänä, vaan hinnoittelu luonnollisesti kulkee kysynnän mukaan. Erityisen aggressiivista tämänkaltainen hinnoittelu on lennoissa, joiden hinnat voivat olla kymmenkertaisia lähilähdön tapauksessa.

----------


## zige94

> Kolmen päivän kuluttua lauantaina säästölippuja on tarjolla neljälle vuorolle ja viiden päivän kuluttua jokaiselle vuorolle. Se, että mille tahansa vuorolle saa 9.90  maksavan lipun 5 päivän kuluttaa on jo erittäin kohtuullinen hinnoittelu.


Niin tottakai hiljaisille päiville, ei sillo kun tarvitsisi itse matkustaa. Toki ne joillekki on hyviä, mutta ei niitä matkustajia kerätä tuollaisina päivinä. Ei opiskelijat lauantaina lähde Helsinkiin (tai muualle) ja palaa maanantaina takasin Turkuun. Kyllä sitä rehellisesti sanottuna itse odotti vähän parempaa, myös vilkkaina aikoina. VR:llehän se olisi hyvä jos saisi vuorot täyteen.




> Ei halpoja lippuja ole tarkoituskaan saada samana päivänä, vaan hinnoittelu luonnollisesti kulkee kysynnän mukaan. Erityisen aggressiivista tämänkaltainen hinnoittelu on lennoissa, joiden hinnat voivat olla kymmenkertaisia lähilähdön tapauksessa.


Ihanko totta? Kerro jotain uutta mitä ei tiedetä jo. Onhan se jo vuosia ollut kysynnän perusteella.

----------


## Minä vain

> Niin tottakai hiljaisille päiville, ei sillo kun tarvitsisi itse matkustaa. Toki ne joillekki on hyviä, mutta ei niitä matkustajia kerätä tuollaisina päivinä. Ei opiskelijat lauantaina lähde Helsinkiin (tai muualle) ja palaa maanantaina takasin Turkuun. Kyllä sitä rehellisesti sanottuna itse odotti vähän parempaa, myös vilkkaina aikoina. VR:llehän se olisi hyvä jos saisi vuorot täyteen.


Perjantaina 26.2. säästölipun saa muun muassa 15.02 ja 18.02 lähteville vuoroille Helsingistä.

----------


## hmikko

> Perjantaina 26.2. säästölipun saa muun muassa 15.02 ja 18.02 lähteville vuoroille Helsingistä.


Ja Matkahuollon verkkokaupasta saa 9 ja 10 euron lippuja moneen lähtöön pitkin päivää ylihuomiseksi perjantaiksi 19.2. Tässä juuri on VR:n kilpailukyvyn puute. Halpoja lippuja on jossain ja joskus, mutta bussiin semmoisen saa silloin kun tarve on. Mun on vaikea uskoa, että tämä malli olisi oikeasti VR:n itsensäkään kannalta optimi. Toki tää uusin hinnoittelu vasta alkoi ja varmaan hyö säätävät noita halpojen paikkojen määriä.

----------


## vompatti

Talouselämän mukaan Kuluttajaliiton johtava lakimies on kysynyt "olemmeko maksaneet ihan törkeää ylihintaa aikaisemmmin?" Pitääkö tällaista oikeasti Kuluttajaliiton johtavan lakimiehen ihmetellä? Toivottavasti menee lopultakin jakeluun, että monopolin tarkoitus on vain nostaa hintaa ja laskea määrää.

Talouselämä kirjoittaa myös, että VR:n johtajan mukaan edulliset kampanjaliput ovat nostaneet matkamäärää, mikä mahdollistaa hintojen alentamisen. Mielenkiintoinen syy-seuraus-suhde. Itse olen ymmärtänyt, että VR:n junat kulkevat puoliksi tyhjinä. Mikä sitten on totuus? Olisiko ilman alennuksia vielä päästy 12 miljoonaan vuosittaiseen matkaan?

Allekirjoittaneen elämään VR:n muutoksilla on suuri merkitys. Otan mieluummin halvempia lippuja kuin suklaalevyjä ja jäätelöitä, joita pitää hakea kovalla vaivalla kioskilta, jossa muuten en asioi. Säästyneillä rahoilla saan ostettua haluamaani suklaata ja jäätelöä haluamastani paikasta ja lisäksi säästöillä voi ostaa vaikka uuden kännykän joka vuosi. 




> Niin tottakai hiljaisille päiville, ei sillo kun tarvitsisi itse matkustaa. Toki ne joillekki on hyviä, mutta ei niitä matkustajia kerätä tuollaisina päivinä. Ei opiskelijat lauantaina lähde Helsinkiin (tai muualle) ja palaa maanantaina takasin Turkuun. Kyllä sitä rehellisesti sanottuna itse odotti vähän parempaa, myös vilkkaina aikoina. VR:llehän se olisi hyvä jos saisi vuorot täyteen.


Eivätkö ne vuorot ole jo täynnä vilkkaimpina aikoina? Pitää olla taitava myymään, että saa vilkkaana aikana myytyä lisää lippuja normaalia halvemmalla hinnalla siten, ettei junan tuottama liikevaihto laske. Vaaranahan on, että vilkkaimmille ajoille ostetaan vain halvemmat liput, mutta määrä pysyy samana. Tämä romuttaisi VR:n talouden totaalisesti. Veturissa ehkä voisi antaa säännöllisesti lauantai-maanantai-matkoja tekeville joskus halvemmalla perjantai-sunnuntai-matkoja.

Hiljaiseen aikaan eläkeläisillä on hyvät mahdollisuudet matkustaa. Heiltä otetaan rahat pois, sillä heidän lippujensa eivät hinnat kovasti muutu. Ja opiskelijatkin voivat aina sen verran olla poissa luennoilta, että saavat halvemmat liput. Näin saadaan samalle kalustomäärälle suurempi käyttöaste, kun ei tarvitse vaunuja ostaa vain ruuhkatunteja varten.

----------


## zige94

> Ja Matkahuollon verkkokaupasta saa 9 ja 10 euron lippuja moneen lähtöön pitkin päivää ylihuomiseksi perjantaiksi 19.2. Tässä juuri on VR:n kilpailukyvyn puute. Halpoja lippuja on jossain ja joskus, mutta bussiin semmoisen saa silloin kun tarve on. Mun on vaikea uskoa, että tämä malli olisi oikeasti VR:n itsensäkään kannalta optimi. Toki tää uusin hinnoittelu vasta alkoi ja varmaan hyö säätävät noita halpojen paikkojen määriä.


hmikkohan puki omat ajatukseni tekstiksi. Ei siitä kovinkaan hyötyä ole, jos niitä halpoja lippuja saa viikon ellei pidemmänki päähän. Niihän niitä on saanut koko ajan tarjouksilla. Kilpailuvaltti on siinä et saa lähipäiville, on sitten viikonloppu tai ei. Kuten juurikin mm. Matkahuollon sivuilla, Åbus on tarjonnut ihan seuraavallekkin päivällä 5,90e-9,90e lippuja, Onnibussista nyt puhumattakaan. Jopa VR:n omilla kumipyörillä saa jo tulevalle perjantaille tarjouslippuja 5e, 7e, 9,20e jne.

----------


## hmikko

> Eivätkö ne vuorot ole jo täynnä vilkkaimpina aikoina? Pitää olla taitava myymään, että saa vilkkaana aikana myytyä lisää lippuja normaalia halvemmalla hinnalla siten, ettei junan tuottama liikevaihto laske. Vaaranahan on, että vilkkaimmille ajoille ostetaan vain halvemmat liput, mutta määrä pysyy samana. Tämä romuttaisi VR:n talouden totaalisesti.


Oma havaintoni on, että ainakin hiljaisilla reiteillä ja vuoroilla olisi varaa tarjota halpoja paikkoja vaikka kuinka paljon enemmän ja joustavammin. Olen matkustanut Tampere-Turku -väliä keskellä arkipäiviä, ja junat ovat varsin tyhjiä. Yleensä vapaita paikkoja on ollut suht reilusti myös vilkkaaseen aikaan (perjantai-ilta, sunnuntai-ilta). Silti halpaa lippua ei ole saanut hiljaisiinkaan vuoroihin parhaimmillaankaan kuin monen päivän päähän. Nythän noita vuoroja sitten karsitaankin. Täynnä junat ovat lähinnä, jos satamaan menevässä vuorossa on useampi iso ryhmä menossa risteilylle.

----------


## Minä vain

Aikataulut 27.3. alkaen on vihdoin myös taulukkomuotoisina: 

Helsingin seudun lähijunat
Muut junat

Tampereelta Keuruulle menee yksi juna päivässä, ma-to ja su kello 16.17 Tampereelta ja la kello 10.05 Tampereelta. Takaisinpäin Keuruulta 18.10/12.02. Lisäksi menee arkipäivisin yksi juna Vilppulasta Tampereelle ja ma-to, su Tampereelta Vilppulaan. Tuo lähtö kello 10.05 Tampereelta on ehkäpä laitettu siihen Serlachius-museon kävijöitä ajatellen. Muina päivinä museossa ei ole enää mahdollista käydä junalla.

11 tunnin juna Turusta Ouluun Kuopion kautta kulkee edelleen.

Pääradan muutokset eivät ole suuria, mutta kuitenkin suurimmat 90-luvun jälkeen. Purolan ja Nuppulinnan seisakkeet lakkautetaan ja Ainolassa ja Saunakalliossa pysähtyvien vuorojen määrä kaksinkertaistuu, täsmälleen samalla logiikalla kuin Mankki ja Luoma lakkautetaan ja Jorvaksen ja Tolsan tarjonta kaksinkertaistuu. R-juna Helsingistä Riihimäelle menee tunnin välein päivittäin kello 20.420.42, ja tunnin vuoroväli 20.42 alkaen tuntuu hieman aikaiselta kun ottaa huomioon suuren asukasmäärän pääradan varrella Keravalta pohjoiseen. Kaikki R-junat ajetaan nyt Sm4-junin. 

Pääradalla muutokset ovat huomattavat, ja ne onkin jo käsitelty täällä läpikotaisin. Y-junista Siuntioon ajetaan 1 pari Sm1/2-junin ja 3 paria Sm5-junin. Busseja Kirkkonummelta Karjaalle, pysähtyen myös Inkoon asemalla, menee päivittäin 3 vuoroparia. Näitä bussiyhteyksiä menee joka tapauksessa vähemmän kuin Turun-junia pysähtyi Kirkkonummelta, ja bussit kulkevat vain arkipäivisin.

----------


## PepeB

> Talouselämän mukaan Kuluttajaliiton johtava lakimies on kysynyt "olemmeko maksaneet ihan törkeää ylihintaa aikaisemmmin?" Pitääkö tällaista oikeasti Kuluttajaliiton johtavan lakimiehen ihmetellä? Toivottavasti menee lopultakin jakeluun, että monopolin tarkoitus on vain nostaa hintaa ja laskea määrää.
> 
> Talouselämä kirjoittaa myös, että VR:n johtajan mukaan edulliset kampanjaliput ovat nostaneet matkamäärää, mikä mahdollistaa hintojen alentamisen. Mielenkiintoinen syy-seuraus-suhde. Itse olen ymmärtänyt, että VR:n junat kulkevat puoliksi tyhjinä. Mikä sitten on totuus? Olisiko ilman alennuksia vielä päästy 12 miljoonaan vuosittaiseen matkaan?
> 
> Allekirjoittaneen elämään VR:n muutoksilla on suuri merkitys. Otan mieluummin halvempia lippuja kuin suklaalevyjä ja jäätelöitä, joita pitää hakea kovalla vaivalla kioskilta, jossa muuten en asioi. Säästyneillä rahoilla saan ostettua haluamaani suklaata ja jäätelöä haluamastani paikasta ja lisäksi säästöillä voi ostaa vaikka uuden kännykän joka vuosi. 
> 
> 
> Eivätkö ne vuorot ole jo täynnä vilkkaimpina aikoina? Pitää olla taitava myymään, että saa vilkkaana aikana myytyä lisää lippuja normaalia halvemmalla hinnalla siten, ettei junan tuottama liikevaihto laske. Vaaranahan on, että vilkkaimmille ajoille ostetaan vain halvemmat liput, mutta määrä pysyy samana. Tämä romuttaisi VR:n talouden totaalisesti. Veturissa ehkä voisi antaa säännöllisesti lauantai-maanantai-matkoja tekeville joskus halvemmalla perjantai-sunnuntai-matkoja.
> 
> Hiljaiseen aikaan eläkeläisillä on hyvät mahdollisuudet matkustaa. Heiltä otetaan rahat pois, sillä heidän lippujensa eivät hinnat kovasti muutu. Ja opiskelijatkin voivat aina sen verran olla poissa luennoilta, että saavat halvemmat liput. Näin saadaan samalle kalustomäärälle suurempi käyttöaste, kun ei tarvitse vaunuja ostaa vain ruuhkatunteja varten.


Siellä on niin monet YT:t käyty, että kyllä todellakin on pedattu se summa kasaan, millä hinnanalennukset katetaan  :Very Happy:

----------


## zige94

> Pääradan muutokset eivät ole suuria, mutta kuitenkin suurimmat 90-luvun jälkeen. Purolan ja Nuppulinnan seisakkeet lakkautetaan ja Ainolassa ja Saunakalliossa pysähtyvien vuorojen määrä kaksinkertaistuu, täsmälleen samalla logiikalla kuin Mankki ja Luoma lakkautetaan ja Jorvaksen ja Tolsan tarjonta kaksinkertaistuu. R-juna Helsingistä Riihimäelle menee tunnin välein päivittäin kello 20.420.42, ja tunnin vuoroväli 20.42 alkaen tuntuu hieman aikaiselta kun ottaa huomioon suuren asukasmäärän pääradan varrella Keravalta pohjoiseen. Kaikki R-junat ajetaan nyt Sm4-junin.


Lisäksi Hki-Riihimäki välin entiset tunnuksettomat peltipaikut ajetaan jatkossa kaikki tunnuksella D ja pysähtymispaikat yhtenäistetään, kaikki pysähtyy: Helsinki, Pasila, Tikkurila, Järvenpää, Hyvinkää ja Riihimäki.
Z-junista enään yksi ajetaan peltipaikkuna, loput matalalattiakalustolla. Ainoastaan tämä yksi jatkaa enään Kouvolaan. Esim. illan vika Z-juna 22:41 ei enään aja Kouvolaan vaan lähtee jo 22:12 ja jää Lahteen.

----------


## Peba

> Z-junista enään yksi ajetaan peltipaikkuna, loput matalalattiakalustolla. Ainoastaan tämä yksi jatkaa enään Kouvolaan. Esim. illan vika Z-juna 22:41 ei enään aja Kouvolaan vaan lähtee jo 22:12 ja jää Lahteen.


Tuohan on aika moinen pettymys työmatkaajille, joita on valtaosa junan käyttäjistä. Samalla kun junavuorojen määrää vähennetään vaihdetaan tilavat junat pienempiin, joissa on vähemmän paikkoja. Kun korvaavissa junissa on enemmän henkilökuntaa, olisi jännä tietää, tuliko junavuorojen vähentämisestä säästöjä lainkaan!

----------


## zige94

> Kun korvaavissa junissa on enemmän henkilökuntaa, olisi jännä tietää, tuliko junavuorojen vähentämisestä säästöjä lainkaan!


Milläs tavalla korvaavissa junissa on enemmän henkilökuntaa? Sama 1 kuljettaja ja yksi konnari niissä on, vaikka Sm-kalustoon vaihdetaan...

----------


## Peba

> Milläs tavalla korvaavissa junissa on enemmän henkilökuntaa? Sama 1 kuljettaja ja yksi konnari niissä on, vaikka Sm-kalustoon vaihdetaan...


Useissa pitkissä Z-junissa (joka on kasattu 2-3 SM4-yksiköstä) lipunmyyntitaitoinen jamppa jokaisessa yksikössä. Pitkissä junissa lienee vain yksi konnari.

----------


## zige94

> Useissa pitkissä Z-junissa (joka on kasattu 2-3 SM4-yksiköstä) lipunmyyntitaitoinen jamppa jokaisessa yksikössä. Pitkissä junissa lienee vain yksi konnari.


Njaa, eipä ollut silloin kun VR:llä olin ja ei taida kyllä nykysinkään olla kuin se yksi, riippumatta yksikköjän määrästä (lukuunottamatta klo 21 jälkeen lähteviä junia, joissa on henkilökuntaa jokaisessa yksikössä. Z-junat ajetaan muutenkin max. 2 yksikköisinä, en tosin tiedä miten jatkossa menee tuon Eilistä Sm-kalustoksi muutetun junan kanssa. Matkustajiahan siinä on riittänyt, toisin kuin siinä seuraavassa 16:41 nykysin lähtevässä (johtuen 16:26 myös lähtevästä Z-junasta).

----------


## Minä vain

Länsiväylässä oli tällainen artikkeli rantaradan tilanteesta: http://www.lansivayla.fi/artikkeli/3...e-enaa-lanteen

Joku mm. joutuu menemään kouluun puoli tuntia myöhässä joka päivä, koska nk. liityntäbussi saapuu Karjaalle 8.20. Tuo on kyllä kauheaa että Leppävaaran pysähdyksen sijaan poistettiin Kirkkonummen pysähdys, ja autottomat lapset ja nuoret sitten kärsivät muutoksesta esimerkiksi noin.

----------


## Minä vain

Ylen ruotsinkielisellä puolella on artikkeli, jonka mukaan kunnat neuvottelevat iltajunasta Kirkkonummelta länteen. Artikkelissa haastatellun paikallisen kansanedustajan mukaan VR:n pitäisi ensisijaisesti maksaa uusi juna, joka saadaan kyllä katettua lipputuloilla hänen mukaansa. Tällä hetkellä siis viimeinen juna Siuntioon lähtee 17.23 ja Karjaalle 20.37 eikä kumpaakaan paikkaan kulje busseja noiden viimeisten junavuorojen jälkeen.

http://svenska.yle.fi/artikel/2016/0...sent-kvallstag

Mankin seisake on täynnä hautakynttilöitä jos jotain kiinnostaa käydä kuvaamassa.

----------


## kuukanko

VR nopeuttaa joitakin yhteyksiä 20.6.:
Helsinki - Tampere -välillä painopistettä muutetaan niin, että n. 1,5 tuntia kestävä juna kulkee joka tunti ja väliasemilla pysähtyvä juna vain joka toinen tuntiSeinäjoki - Vaasa -väliltä lopetaan hiljaisempia asemia (Laihia, Ylistaro ja Isokyrö), jolloin Helsinki - Vaasa -väli menee nopeimmillaan 3 tunnissa 28 minuutissaHelsinki - Oulu -yhteyksissä aletaan saada hyötyä Pohjanmaan radan remontista ja jatkossa väli menee nopeimmilaan 5 tunnissa 48 minuutissa
Samalla joitakin vuoroja lakkautetaan ja kaikki Jyväskylä - Tampere -välin junat jatkavat Helsinkiin, minkä seurauksena kaikki Turusta Tampereen suuntaan lähtevät junat jäävät Tampereelle.

VR:n kampanjasivusto, jonka alalaidasta löytyy myös linkki uusiin aikatauluihin

----------


## Rattivaunu

*Aikatauluja* tarkemmin katsomalla huomaa, että Helsinki - Riihimäki - Hämeenlinna - Toijala - Tampere -junien (suurin osa IC:itä, lähtö Helsingistä tutulla aikalukemalla xx.06 ja Tampereelta xx.07) vuoroväli ei uudistuksen jälkeen ole tasainen 120 minuuttia, vaan siellä on jonkin verran 60 minuutikin välejä ja jopa keskellä päivää ainakin yksi kolmenkin tunnin väli. Taajamajunia on pyritty sijoittamaan niille tunneille, jolloin väliasemilla pysähtyvä IC ei kulje. Hämeenlinnasta (yhtä lailla Toijalastakin) Helsinkiin on vuorotiheys 20.6. alkaen IC-tasoisten junien osalta suunnilleen samaa luokkaa kuin mitä Turku - Helsinki -junien vuorotarjonta on.

----------


## moxu

Suomalaisessa junaliikennesuunnittelussa on kyllä jotain pahasti pielessä, kun maan ainakin keskisuuriin kaupunkeihin kiistatta kuuluva Hämeenlinna poistuu pysähdyskartalta useimmissa tapauksissa ja sitten InterCityjä tai Pendolinoja pysäytellään hiljaisemmilla seuduilla muutaman kymmenen kilometrin päässä toisistaan sijaitsevissa pikkukylissä. Ongelman ydin on toki tuttu, taajamajunaliikenteen puuttuminen. Mutta Hämeenlinnaan ja sieltä pois olisi matkustajia joka suuntaan, joten sen ohittamista on vaikea perustella millään.
Pääkaupunkiseudun vyöhykejärjestelmää olisi pitänyt jatkaa Riksusta siten, että jokainen lähijuna päätyy joko Lahteen tai Hämeenlinnaan -joka sitten samalla olisi kauemmas menevän nopean junan ensimmäinen pysäkki pääkaupunkiseudun jälkeen. Helsingin ja Oulun välisellä matkalla ei juna pärjää lentokoneelle nopeudessa, mutta ei tämä sitä tarkoita, että kaikki vuorot on syytä suhata Tampereelle asti suoraan ja sitten taas jarrutella Seinäjoki-Oulu-välillä kymmenellä asemalla, joista suurinta osaa käyttää varsin marginaalinen asiakasjoukko. Seinäjoki-Vaasa-välin asemien lakkautukset ovat saman tökeryyden toinen puoli -kun kiskobusseja ei ole, lopetetaan sitten pysäkit...

----------


## R.Silfverberg

Se mua ihmetyttää että miksi ei lyhyempään matka-aikaan päästä junilla joka ohittaa kaikki asemat Tikkurilan ja Tampereen välillä ja jonka sallittu nopeus on 200 km/h. Jo 1990-luvulla kulki joitakin junia jotka ajoivat pysähtymättä Pasilan ja Tampereen välillä 1.5 tunnissa vaikka sallittu nopeus oli vain 140 km/h. 

t. Rainer

----------


## tlajunen

> Se mua ihmetyttää että miksi ei lyhyempään matka-aikaan päästä junilla joka ohittaa kaikki asemat Tikkurilan ja Tampereen välillä ja jonka sallittu nopeus on 200 km/h. Jo 1990-luvulla kulki joitakin junia jotka ajoivat pysähtymättä Pasilan ja Tampereen välillä 1.5 tunnissa vaikka sallittu nopeus oli vain 140 km/h.


Yksi tekijä saattaa olla se, että Riihimäkeä ennen ei voida täyttä potentiaalia käyttää - tulee edellinen R-juna perä edellä vastaan. Lisäraide/-raiteet auttaisivat tässä.

----------


## Rattivaunu

> Se mua ihmetyttää että miksi ei lyhyempään matka-aikaan päästä junilla joka ohittaa kaikki asemat Tikkurilan ja Tampereen välillä ja jonka sallittu nopeus on 200 km/h. Jo 1990-luvulla kulki joitakin junia jotka ajoivat pysähtymättä Pasilan ja Tampereen välillä 1.5 tunnissa vaikka sallittu nopeus oli vain 140 km/h.


Eihän se 200 km/h ole sallittu veturivetoisilla junilla kuin vain suorilla ja hyvin loivakaarteisilla osuuksilla. Toki yli 160 km/h onnistuu hyvin huomattavalla osalla matkaa (Tikkurila - Tampere), mutta pistemäisiä (alle 200:n) rajoituksia on kuitenkin aika lailla. Helsinki - Hämeenlinna on kyllä huomattavan suora, jopa oman aikakautensa suurnopeusrata, kun otetaan huomioon radan valmistumisajankohta (1862) ja se, että rataa ei ole monestakaan kohdasta oiottu juurikaan. Hämeenlinnan yläpuolella mutkia onkin jo enemmän ja siellä rataa on oikaistukin eri aikoina.

----------


## Minä vain

> Suomalaisessa junaliikennesuunnittelussa on kyllä jotain pahasti pielessä, kun maan ainakin keskisuuriin kaupunkeihin kiistatta kuuluva Hämeenlinna poistuu pysähdyskartalta useimmissa tapauksissa ja sitten InterCityjä tai Pendolinoja pysäytellään hiljaisemmilla seuduilla muutaman kymmenen kilometrin päässä toisistaan sijaitsevissa pikkukylissä. Ongelman ydin on toki tuttu, taajamajunaliikenteen puuttuminen. Mutta Hämeenlinnaan ja sieltä pois olisi matkustajia joka suuntaan, joten sen ohittamista on vaikea perustella millään.
> Pääkaupunkiseudun vyöhykejärjestelmää olisi pitänyt jatkaa Riksusta siten, että jokainen lähijuna päätyy joko Lahteen tai Hämeenlinnaan -joka sitten samalla olisi kauemmas menevän nopean junan ensimmäinen pysäkki pääkaupunkiseudun jälkeen. Helsingin ja Oulun välisellä matkalla ei juna pärjää lentokoneelle nopeudessa, mutta ei tämä sitä tarkoita, että kaikki vuorot on syytä suhata Tampereelle asti suoraan ja sitten taas jarrutella Seinäjoki-Oulu-välillä kymmenellä asemalla, joista suurinta osaa käyttää varsin marginaalinen asiakasjoukko. Seinäjoki-Vaasa-välin asemien lakkautukset ovat saman tökeryyden toinen puoli -kun kiskobusseja ei ole, lopetetaan sitten pysäkit...


Eihän noille pienille kirkonkylille ole kuin aivan peruspalvelutaso, asemasta riippuen 2 päiväjunaa ja 1 yöjuna suuntaansa, tai 3 päiväjunaa, joista 1 ei aja Ouluun asti. Tuon voi ajatella niin, että nuo kaksi koko välin ajavaa päiväjunaa ovat taajamajunia, joiden on tarkoitus palvella nuo pienet kylät pysähdellen muutaman kymmenen kilometrin välin, ja periaatteessa niillä voi matkustaa koko välin jos haluaa. Helsingin ja Tampereen välillä voidaan ajaa joka nopea juna ja hidas juna, mutta Tampereelta pohjoiseen asutus on vaan niin harvaa ettei tuollaiselle ole kysyntää. 

Hämeenlinnan pysähdykselle pitäisi tosin asettaa nopeutta suurempi painoarvo siten että 22.02 ja 23.02 Tampereelta lähtevät junat pysähtyisivät Hämeenlinnassa. Nyt kello 21.07 lähtevän junan jälkeen seuraava yhteys on bussi kello 1.30.

----------


## MJG

> Suomalaisessa junaliikennesuunnittelussa on kyllä jotain pahasti pielessä, kun maan ainakin keskisuuriin kaupunkeihin kiistatta kuuluva Hämeenlinna poistuu pysähdyskartalta useimmissa tapauksissa ja sitten InterCityjä tai Pendolinoja pysäytellään hiljaisemmilla seuduilla muutaman kymmenen kilometrin päässä toisistaan sijaitsevissa pikkukylissä. Ongelman ydin on toki tuttu, taajamajunaliikenteen puuttuminen. Mutta Hämeenlinnaan ja sieltä pois olisi matkustajia joka suuntaan, joten sen ohittamista on vaikea perustella millään.
> Pääkaupunkiseudun vyöhykejärjestelmää olisi pitänyt jatkaa Riksusta siten, että jokainen lähijuna päätyy joko Lahteen tai Hämeenlinnaan -joka sitten samalla olisi kauemmas menevän nopean junan ensimmäinen pysäkki pääkaupunkiseudun jälkeen. Helsingin ja Oulun välisellä matkalla ei juna pärjää lentokoneelle nopeudessa, mutta ei tämä sitä tarkoita, että kaikki vuorot on syytä suhata Tampereelle asti suoraan ja sitten taas jarrutella Seinäjoki-Oulu-välillä kymmenellä asemalla, joista suurinta osaa käyttää varsin marginaalinen asiakasjoukko. Seinäjoki-Vaasa-välin asemien lakkautukset ovat saman tökeryyden toinen puoli -kun kiskobusseja ei ole, lopetetaan sitten pysäkit...


Tässä on taustalla se VR:läinen ajattelu, että kilpailijoita vastaan pitää kilpailla kilpailijoiden aseilla VR:n omien vahvuuksien sijaan. Kilpailijoina ovat esiintyneet Onnibus ja lentoliikenne. Onnibussin liikeidea on päätepisteiden välinen liikenne ja lentoliikennehän luontaisesti on sellaista. Niinpä VR näkee, että tässä kilpailussa pärjätään parhaiten, kun ajetaan kahden kaupungin välillä mahdollisimman lujaa.

Minä kuitenkin vähän arvelen, että sillä joka lähtee vaikkapa Ouluun Helsingistä junalla, ei matkan nopeus ole ykkösprioriteetti. Jos olisi, hän matkustaisi lentäen. Ei olisi maailmanluokan ihme, jos menetetty väliasemien liikevaihto ylittäisi nopean ja harvoin pysähtyvän liikenteen tuottaman lisäliikevaihdon.

Jos esimerkiksi Hämeenlinna jää mottiin, todennäköisin ratkaisu ei ole odottaa seuraavaa junaa vaan mennä bussilla tai hommata auto. Ja sitten kun se auto hommataan, sillä todennäköisesti kuljetaan silloinkin, kun junan aikataulu sopisi.

Junasta ei saa Onnibussia eikä lentokonetta.

----------


## kuukanko

> Tässä on taustalla se VR:läinen ajattelu, että kilpailijoita vastaan pitää kilpailla kilpailijoiden aseilla VR:n omien vahvuuksien sijaan.


Kyllä VR on nimenomaan kilpailemassa omilla vahvuuksillaan, joista yksi merkittävä on nopeus (bussiliikennettä vastaan kilpaillessa). Monopoliasemassa toimiessaan VR on voinut pysähtyä pienillä paikkakunnilla, mutta kilpailu pakottaa sen nyt ajattelemaan mistä raha tulee ja panostamaan suuriin asiakasryhmiin eli suurten ja keskisuurten kaupunkien välisiin yhteyksiin. Jos kaukoliikenne rautateillä aukeaa joskus markkinaehtoisena, niin uudet toimijat todennäköisesti juuri alkaisivat ajaa mahdollisimman nopeasti suurten kaupunkien välillä, koska siellä ne markkinat ovat.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Kyllä VR on nimenomaan kilpailemassa omilla vahvuuksillaan, joista yksi merkittävä on nopeus (bussiliikennettä vastaan kilpaillessa). Monopoliasemassa toimiessaan VR on voinut pysähtyä pienillä paikkakunnilla, mutta kilpailu pakottaa sen nyt ajattelemaan mistä raha tulee ja panostamaan suuriin asiakasryhmiin eli suurten ja keskisuurten kaupunkien välisiin yhteyksiin. Jos kaukoliikenne rautateillä aukeaa joskus markkinaehtoisena, niin uudet toimijat todennäköisesti juuri alkaisivat ajaa mahdollisimman nopeasti suurten kaupunkien välillä, koska siellä ne markkinat ovat.


Kilpailu pitäisi avata niin että liikennelupia tiettyjen rataosien kaukojunavuoroihin saa kuka tahansa hakea, mutta Liikennevirasto määrää pysähdyspaikat vuoroille.

t. Rainer

----------


## petteri

> Kilpailu pitäisi avata niin että liikennelupia tiettyjen rataosien kaukojunavuoroihin saa kuka tahansa hakea, mutta Liikennevirasto määrää pysähdyspaikat vuoroille.


Minusta olisi kilpailun avaamisen irvikuva, jos vain kannattamaton liikenne avattaisiin kilpailulle.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Minusta olisi kilpailun avaamisen irvikuva, jos vain kannattamaton liikenne avattaisiin kilpailulle.


Niinhän se on toiminut Ruotsissa, että maakunnat ostavat junavuioroja niiltä jotka tarjoavat niitä edullisimmin ajettavaksi. Sitä lukuisat kansalaisliikeet Suomessakin ovat halunneet. Muuten matkustajajunaliikenteelle saa sanoa hejdå suuressa osassa rataverkkoa.

t. Rainer

----------


## Minä vain

Eikö junaliikenteen etu nimenomaan ole se, että rautatiet menevät asutuksen läpi, jolloin keskellä asutusta pysähtyminen pidentää matka-aikaa vain pysähdyksen verran, kun taas bussiyhtiöillä ei ole muita vaihtoehtoja kuin pysähtyä valtateiden pysäkeillä ja silloinkin bussi on kuitenkin paljon hitaampi kuin juna?

----------


## moxu

VR:n lipputilastoissa näkyy myös sellainen juttu, että kun dumpattuja matkoja on myyty vain esim.Helsingin ja Tampereen välille, ja Rixuun, Hämeenlinnaan tai Toijalaan olisi pitänyt ostaa normihintainen paikka, ovat asiakkaat ostaneet tarjouslipun Tampereelle tarkistettuaan toki, että juna pysähtyy jollakin mainituista väliasemista. Näin olen itsekin tehnyt, eikä siinä mitään väärää ole -VR:n vikahan se on, jos ei heitä samaa tarjousta kaikille reitin asemaväleille. Helsinki-Tampere-lippu on kuitenkin täysin validi piletti Riihimäen ja Toijalan välilläkin, jos juna niissä pysähtyy.

----------


## kuukanko

> Eikö junaliikenteen etu nimenomaan ole se, että rautatiet menevät asutuksen läpi, jolloin keskellä asutusta pysähtyminen pidentää matka-aikaa vain pysähdyksen verran, kun taas bussiyhtiöillä ei ole muita vaihtoehtoja kuin pysähtyä valtateiden pysäkeillä ja silloinkin bussi on kuitenkin paljon hitaampi kuin juna?


Asutuksen läpi meneminen on etu silloin, kun asutusta on niin paljon, että siellä kannattaa pysähtyä. Taas niissä paikoissa, missä rata on joskus muinoin vedetty asutuksen läpi sen palvelemiseksi, mutta joissa ei enää ole junalle riittävää matkustajapohjaa, asutuksen kautta kiertäminen on vain rasite.

----------


## MJG

> Kyllä VR on nimenomaan kilpailemassa omilla vahvuuksillaan, joista yksi merkittävä on nopeus (bussiliikennettä vastaan kilpaillessa). Monopoliasemassa toimiessaan VR on voinut pysähtyä pienillä paikkakunnilla, mutta kilpailu pakottaa sen nyt ajattelemaan mistä raha tulee ja panostamaan suuriin asiakasryhmiin eli suurten ja keskisuurten kaupunkien välisiin yhteyksiin. Jos kaukoliikenne rautateillä aukeaa joskus markkinaehtoisena, niin uudet toimijat todennäköisesti juuri alkaisivat ajaa mahdollisimman nopeasti suurten kaupunkien välillä, koska siellä ne markkinat ovat.


Rajahyödyn käsite näyttää tosiaan olevan vaikea.

Esimerkiksi Helsingin ja Tampereen välillä matka-aikaviive Hämeenlinnassa pysähtymisestä on merkityksetön jo siksi, että se jää VR:n oman myöhästymiskriteerin alle. VR ei saa ensimmäistäkään uutta matkustajaa sillä, että matka-aika lyhenee 1.40 tunnista 1.35 tuntiin Hämeenlinna väliin jättämällä. Sen sijaan se menettää Hämeenlinnan matkustajien liikevaihdosta osan, koska osa vaihtaa kulkuneuvoa, mahdollisesti pysyvästi. Rajahyöty on siis ilmeisen negatiivinen.

On hyvä ymmärtää, että edellä olevassa casessa VR menettää myös Hämeenlinnassa pysähtyvien junien osalta liikevaihdon niiltä osin kuin siirtymä on autoon. Sekin kannattaa muistaa, että Helsinki-Turku-Tampere-kolmiossa VR:n pääkilpailija ei ole bussi vaan henkilöauto. Verraten pieni osa matkoista tapahtuu Helsingin ja Turun ydinkeskustojen välillä. Vaikkapa välillä Kuurinniitty-Littoinen VR häviää matka-ajassa 6-0.

----------


## kuukanko

> VR ei saa ensimmäistäkään uutta matkustajaa sillä, että matka-aika lyhenee 1.40 tunnista 1.35 tuntiin Hämeenlinna väliin jättämällä.


VR selvästikin näkee asian toisin, kun kerran yhä useampi junista alkaa jättää Hämeenlinnan väliin.

----------


## petteri

Tuo Hämeenlinnan pysähdyksien vähentyminen  on ikävää. Taustalla on toki myös se, että Hämeenlinnan rautatieasema sijaitsee ei-autollisten rautatiematkustajien kannalta kovin syrjässä, noin 1,5 km keskustasta, kun taas linja-autoasema on Hämeenlinnan ytimessä, jossa alueen autottomia asuu. Tuo heikentää rajusti junaliikenteen kilpailuasemaa busseihin nähden sekä Helsingin että Tampereen suuntiin.

----------


## killerpop

> VR:n lipputilastoissa näkyy myös sellainen juttu, että kun dumpattuja matkoja on myyty vain esim.Helsingin ja Tampereen välille, ja Rixuun, Hämeenlinnaan tai Toijalaan olisi pitänyt ostaa normihintainen paikka, ovat asiakkaat ostaneet tarjouslipun Tampereelle tarkistettuaan toki, että juna pysähtyy jollakin mainituista väliasemista. Näin olen itsekin tehnyt, eikä siinä mitään väärää ole -VR:n vikahan se on, jos ei heitä samaa tarjousta kaikille reitin asemaväleille. Helsinki-Tampere-lippu on kuitenkin täysin validi piletti Riihimäen ja Toijalan välilläkin, jos juna niissä pysähtyy.


Niin tai siis tässä tapauksessa ei näy, että käyttäjiä olisi Hämeenlinnaan tai Hämeenlinnasta. Ja varmasti tulevaisuudessa analysoidaan matkustajadataa vielä enemmänkin ja tarkemmin, joten jokainen väärinkäyttäjä saattaa olla osasyyllinen mahdollisen pysähdyspaikan lopettamiseen.




> Tuo Hämeenlinnan pysähdyksien vähentyminen  on ikävää. Taustalla on toki myös se, että Hämeenlinnan rautatieasema sijaitsee ei-autollisten rautatiematkustajien kannalta kovin syrjässä, noin 1,5 km keskustasta, kun taas linja-autoasema on Hämeenlinnan ytimessä, jossa alueen autottomia asuu. Tuo heikentää rajusti junaliikenteen kilpailuasemaa busseihin nähden sekä Helsingin että Tampereen suuntiin.


No, onneksi niitä busseja kulkee se ~30 vuorokaudessa suuntaansa, Tampereelleki aamusta iltaan joka tunti ja ruuhka-aikaan puolen tunnin välein. Kesäkuussa vieläpä useampi vuoro nopeutetaan Helsingin suuntaan/suunnasta siten, ettei Riihimäellä ajella sakkolenkkejä, vaan moottoritietä senkin ohitse ja kattava pysäkkiverkosto Helsingissä antaa anteeksi sen, että linja-autojen nopeus on rajoitettu 100km/h.

Vaikka Hämeenlinnan bussiasema tietty on ytimessä, on kuitenkin rautatieaseman itäpuolella joitakin merkittäviä lähiöitä jopa kävelymatkan päässä.

----------


## 339-DF

Jos yritetään hetki ajatella puhtaalta pöydältä, ilman menneisyyden painolastia, niin eikö lopputulema olisi suurin piirtein seuraava:

- suurten kaupunkien väliset nopeat yhteydet, suuret matkustajamäärät -> juna (vaikkapa HelsinkiVaasa tai TampereOulu)
- erikoisemmat yhteysvälit suuresta pieneen taikka pienten välillä, hitaammat yhteydet, ohuet matkustajavirrat -> bussi (vaikkapa HelsinkiAskola tai KouvolaLappeenranta)
- pitkät yhteysvälit, kohtuulliset matkustajamäärät -> lentokone (vaikkapa HelsinkiOulu tai HelsinkiRovaniemi)

Junan liikuttaminen on kallista, joten porukkaa pitää olla paljon, jotta kustannus per matkustaja on edullinen. Bussin saa liikkeelle halvalla, joten hinta jää kohtuulliseksi silloinkin kun matkustajia on vain vähän  toisaalta bussin saa liikkeelle niin halvalla, että täyskuormitettu bussi on todella edullinen. Lentokone on kaikkein kallein, mutta sielläkin matkustajapaikka tulee kohtuuhintaiseksi, jos etäisyys on riittävän pitkä ja kone täynnä. Lisäksi lentokoneen "kohtuuhinta" on eri euromäärä kuin junan "kohtuuhinta", jos ajansäästö on useita tunteja (Oulu, Rovaniemi).

Yllä olevan nojalla on aivan loogista, että VR alkaa palvella junilla lähinnä suurten kaupunkien välisiä yhteyksiä. Se on tietysti kurjaa niiden kannalta, joille juna on aiemmin ollut se mukavin ja nopein vaihtoehto, mutta nyt joutuu tyytymään bussikyytiin tai kulkemaan omalla autolla.

Toisaalta tiheämmin pysähtyvillä junilla on myös roolinsa, mutta se edellyttää jo aika hyvää kuormaa taikka sitä, ettei busseista ole suoriksi kilpailijoiksi. Näin on vaikkapa rantaradalla, kun bussit kulkevat eri reittiä. Eikä pääradaltakaan lakkauteta esimerkiksi Hämeenlinnan-vuoroja, vaikka ne olennaisesti vähenevätkin.

VR on selkeästi valinnut linjansa. Se tahtoo nyt kuoria niitä kermoja, joita se olettaa kilpailijoiden kuorivan siinä vaiheessa kun matkustajaliikenne vapautuu. Aika näyttää, onko tuo linja oikea. Voi olla, että joku junaoperaattori tahtoo kerätä matkustajia pienemmiltä asemilta ja saa niitä riittävästi, jotta liikenne sen kustannusrakenteella kannattaa.

----------


## Minä vain

Siis jos tarkastellaan sitä miten Hämeenlinnasta lähtee jatkossa junia esim. kello 9 ja 15 välillä, sieltä lähtee Tampereelle juna kello 9.02, 10.11, 11.11, 13.02, 14.11 ja Helsinkiin 9.23, 9.49, 10.52, 12.49, 13.49 ja 14.57. Koska Hämeenlinnassa pysähtyvien IC- ja taajamajunien aikataulut limittyvät keskenään käytännössä Hämeenlinnasta on kumpaankin suuntaan tunnin vuoroväli.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

Olin arvaillut että VR pikkuhiljaaa lopettaa kaukojunien pysähdyksiä Riihimäellä ja Toijalassa, mutta että Hämeenlinnassa, en olisi ikinä uskonut.
Hämeenlinna on paljon isompi kaupunki, maakunnan keskuskaupunki ja Etelä-Suomen läänin pääkaupunki, ja se on aina ollut maaliikenteen solmupiste, vaikka haararatoja ei mene. Hämeenlinnasta joka on Helsingin ja Tampereen puolessavälissä on aina pendelöity myös näihin kaupunkeihin ja pikajuna on ollut luontaisin välinee, ei bussi eikä paikallisjuna. 

Tämä kilpailu halpabussien kanssa menee nyt väärään suuntaan, ilmaisesti taustalla on joku kalustokierron nopeuttaminen kuten oli rantaradalla Kirkkonummen ja Espoon pysähdysten lopettamisen kanssa kyse, mutta VR ampuu kyllä omaan jalkaansa. Halpabussien hintojen polkemiselle  pitäisi kanssa tehdä jotain, kyseessä ei ole terve kilpailu vaan markkinahäiriö. Minä ehdotan sellaista radikaalia toimenpidettä epäterveen kilpailun hillitsemiseksi kuin tiemaksua moottoriteille kaukoliikenteen busseille. Myös ulkomaisille rekoille sen puolen.

t. Rainer

----------


## Rattivaunu

> Olin arvaillut että VR pikkuhiljaaa lopettaa kaukojunien pysähdyksiä Riihimäellä ja Toijalassa, mutta että Hämeenlinnassa, en olisi ikinä uskonut.
> Hämeenlinna on paljon isompi kaupunki, maakunnan keskuskaupunki ja Etelä-Suomen läänin pääkaupunki, ja se on aina ollut maaliikenteen solmupiste, vaikka haararatoja ei mene. Hämeenlinnasta joka on Helsingin ja Tampereen puolessavälissä on aina pendelöity myös näihin kaupunkeihin ja pikajuna on ollut luontaisin välinee, ei bussi eikä paikallisjuna.


Maakuntajohtaja Reina hämmästeli asiaa Hämeen Sanomissa. Reina korosti sitäkin, että Hämeenlinna on matkustajamäärältään Suomen neljänneksi vilkkain asema, edelle menevät vain Helsinki, Tampere ja Turku.

VR:n päätös tuli puun takaa (Vain kirjautumalla voi lukea koko uutisen)

----------


## kuukanko

> VR:n päätös tuli puun takaa (Vain kirjautumalla voi lukea koko uutisen)


Ja jutun yhteydestä löytyi linkki toiseen Hämeen Sanomien uutiseen: VR:n päätös herätti virkamiehet: Goodmanin viereen tulossa uusi bussipysäkki

Piti siis mennä tähän asti, että Hämeenlinna ottaa käyttöön Kaivokadulta kertaalleen poistetun pikavuoropysäkin (ja sallinee Helsinki - Tampere -pikavuorojen pysähtyä vain siinä kiertämättä linja-autoaseman kautta). Eiköhän se johda siihen, että OnniBusin linjoista joko F3 tai F3C alkaa pysähtyä Hämeenlinnassa ja piristää kilpailutilannetta siellä.

Tuossa Rattivaunun linkkaamassa jutussa Kanta-Hämeen maakuntajohtaja syyttää VR:ää kovakorvaisuudesta. Tapahtumaketjun alkupäästä löytyy kuitenkin Hämeenlinnan oma kovakorvaisuus, kun he vuonna 2012 vaativat, että kaupungissa pysähtyvän pikavuoroliikenteen on käytävä linja-autoasemalla ja myöhemmin vielä poistivat Kaivokadun pikavuoropysäkin. Melkein neljä vuotta he ovat katselleet halpabussien kulkua kaupungin läpi moottoritietä pitkin pysähtymättä eivätkä varmaan ole osanneet päätellä, että ennen pitkää se johtaa myös junaliikenteen heikennyksiin.

----------


## killerpop

> Piti siis mennä tähän asti, että Hämeenlinna ottaa käyttöön Kaivokadulta kertaalleen poistetun pikavuoropysäkin (ja sallinee Helsinki - Tampere -pikavuorojen pysähtyä vain siinä kiertämättä linja-autoaseman kautta). Eiköhän se johda siihen, että OnniBusin linjoista joko F3 tai F3C alkaa pysähtyä Hämeenlinnassa ja piristää kilpailutilannetta siellä.


Itse Hämeen Sanomien artikkelia lukematta (kiitos maksumuurit), kommentoin vain tähän pysäkkiasiaan.

Noin parinkymmenen vuoden ajan mitä olen Tampereen ja Helsingin välillä kulkenut, en muista ainuttakaan pysäkkiä Kaivokadulta. Siinä ei ole mielestäni sellaista ollut, ei paikallis-, vakiovuoro- tai edes pikavuoroliikenteelle. Ja vielä kun bussireitti kulki Kaivokatua pitkin Tampereen suuntaan aikaa ennen moottoritien kattamista, sitä oikeastaan ihmettelinkin, ettei ko kadulla ikinä pysäkkiä ollut, kun etelään mennessä kuitenkin Eureninkadulla oli.

Pari vuotta sitten Paasikiventien varteen saatiin uusi pikavuoropysäkki vanhasta Hämeensaari-pysäkistä, joka on hyvin lähellä Kaivokadun risteystä. Liiankin lähellä, jos tuolta pysäkiltä pitäisi ryhmittyä Tampereen suuntaan kohti tunnelia. Pysäkki on kyllä käyttökelpoinen Helsingin ja Turun suuntaan, mutta pohjoiseen mennessä täysin älytön.

Toivotaan, että viimeistään kesäkuussa meillä on Kaivokadulla pysäkki pohjoisen suuntaan ja bussien kulkureitit ohjataan siitä kulkematta tunnelin kautta.

Jos lisää toiveita saisi esittää, voisi Hämeenlinnan kaupunki tehdä jotain liikennevalojen ohjaukselle, sillä linja-autoasemalla käynti ei ole mikään nopea homma. Yksistä valoista kun pääsee läpi, heittää seuraavat sitten punaiselle.

----------


## tlajunen

> Reina korosti sitäkin, että Hämeenlinna on matkustajamäärältään Suomen neljänneksi vilkkain asema, edelle menevät vain Helsinki, Tampere ja Turku.


Pasila? Tikkurila? Reinan "tilasto" kuulostaa vähän erikoiselta.

----------


## killerpop

Ja kaitpa Leppävaarakin on suositumpi kuin Hämeenlinna...

----------


## Koge

Edellä käytyyn keskusteluun liittyen löysin Iltalehden uutisen Suomen vilkkaimmista rautatieasemista. Melko uskomattomalta kyllä tuo tilasto ainakin kuulostaa. Lähiliikenne ei siinä ainakaan voi olla mukana.

----------


## Rattivaunu

Helatorstain painetussa HäSassa julkaistussa VR:n vastineessa myönnetään, että Hämeenlinna on *kaukoliikenteen*​ neljänneksi vilkkain rautatieasema.

----------


## Alur

> Edellä käytyyn keskusteluun liittyen löysin Iltalehden uutisen Suomen vilkkaimmista rautatieasemista. Melko uskomattomalta kyllä tuo tilasto ainakin kuulostaa. Lähiliikenne ei siinä ainakaan voi olla mukana.


Jos otetaan lähiliikenne mukaan niin lista näyttää täysin erilaiselta:
1. Helsinki
2. Pasila
3. Tikkurila
4. Leppävaara
5. Malmi
6. Huopalahti
7. Kerava
8. Myyrmäki
9. Järvenpää
10. Puistola
11. Tampere
12. Oulunkylä
13. Kannelmäki
14. Espoo
15. Korso

Lähiliikennealueella on kymmenittäin Hämeenlinnaa vilkkaampia seisakkeita, jos mittarina on kokonaismatkustajamäärä. Myös Lahti ohittaa Hämeenlinnan, jos lasketaan Z-junan käyttäjätkin mukaan. Tietenkään tämä ei muuta sitä tosiasiaa miksikään, että Hämeenlinnassa on paljon käyttäjiä ja riski suureenkin matkustajakatoon on olemassa, jos tarjontaa heikennetään.

----------


## moxu

Hämeenlinna ja Lahti ovat suunnilleen yhtä etäällä Helsingistä, ja sekä radan että motarin olemassaolojen takia jokseenkin yhteismitallisia pääkaupunkiseudun satelliitteja -sen lisäksi, että ne ovat omien talousalueidensa selkeitä ykköskaupunkeja. Lähiliikenteen tulisi ylettyä kumpaankin, ja molempien pitäisi tällä perusteella olla myös ensimmäisiä kaukoliikenteen asemia, joihin jonkun voi olettaa olevan matkallakin. Molemmista voi samalla perusteella oletettavasti olla asiakkaita myös kauemmas. Käytännössä tämä tarkoittaisi kerran tunnissa oikorataa (Z) ja kerran tunnissa Rixun kautta (R) Lahteen sekä kerran tunnissa Hämeenlinnaan (H) kulkevia lähijunavuoroja. Ruuhka-aikoina mahdollisesti lisälähtöjä.
Hämeenlinna voisi hyvin palvella myös Pirkanmaan lähiliikenteen eteläisen linjan pääteasemana, jos tällainen liikenne joskus sikäläisen ELYn kilpailutettavaksi asti saataisiin.

----------


## Juha P Korhonen

Tampereen ja Tikkurilan välin voisi ajaa huippunopeudella 180 km/h noin 67 minuuttiin (kiihdytys/hidastuslisä noin 6 minuuttia ja myöhästymisvara 10 %). Tämä sopinee myös IC-junille, joilla on paikallisia nopeusrajoituksia. Kesän aikataulussa kyseinen väli ajetaan 73 minuutissa (pohjoiseen) tai 76 minuutissa (etelään). Aikataulussa pitäisi siis olla löysää ainakin yhden pysähdyksen verran. 
Ongelmana lienee että kulkuajat täytyy sovittaa muun liikenteen välisiin rakoihin, jolloin kaikkia tehoja ei pääse hyödyntämään. Toisaalta Pendolinoilla ei ole mutkista johtuvia nopeusrajoituksia, joten niillä on vielä enemmän aikareserviä. Hyvä kompromissi nopeutusvaateiden ja hämeenlinnalaisten kulkuhalujen välillä olisi lisätä nopeille Paendolinovuoroille pysähdys Hämeen pääkaupungissa. 
Juha

----------


## tlajunen

> Toisaalta Pendolinoilla ei ole mutkista johtuvia nopeusrajoituksia, joten niillä on vielä enemmän aikareserviä.


Tämä edellyttää, että kallistusjärjestelmä on toimintakuntoinen. Havaintojen perusteella varsin moni Pendolino ajelee ilman kallistusta, mistä tulkitsen, ettei niiden toimivuus ole vieläkään kovin luotettavaa. Ainakin tähän saakka aikataulutkin on suunniteltu siten, ettei kallistusjärjestelmän toimimattomuus yksistään vielä myöhästytä junaa.

----------


## ultrix

> Käytännössä tämä tarkoittaisi kerran tunnissa oikorataa (Z) ja kerran tunnissa Rixun kautta (R) Lahteen sekä kerran tunnissa Hämeenlinnaan (H) kulkevia lähijunavuoroja. Ruuhka-aikoina mahdollisesti lisälähtöjä.
> Hämeenlinna voisi hyvin palvella myös Pirkanmaan lähiliikenteen eteläisen linjan pääteasemana, jos tällainen liikenne joskus sikäläisen ELYn kilpailutettavaksi asti saataisiin.


Ei, vaan tunneittaista Regio-junaa Helsingistä Tampereelle saakka. RiihimäkiLahti pyörii omalla painollaan ja kierrollaan, samoin HelsinkiLahtiKouvola. TampereHämeenlinna-linjassa erillään Riihimäen suuntaan kulkevasta linjasta ei ole mitään järkeä. 

Ja sitä liikennettä ei tule ELY kilpailuttamaan vaan maakunnat, todennäköisesti yhteishankintana kuten Ruotsissa. Menee tosin luultavasti vielä useampi vuosi ennen kuin tähän päästään :/

----------


## moxu

Tosin eikö ELYjen kilpailutusjärjestelmä ole olemassa juuri tällaisia kuvioita varten? Helsingistä pääradalle menevälle regionaalille on ilman muuta tarvetta, ja sen on joka tapauksessa mentävä vähintään Hämeenlinnaan. Mutta Hämeenlinnan ja Tampereen välisille asemille ei ole kuitenkaan niin suurta liikennetarvetta, että esim.kahden Sm4:n yhdistelmä (joka tässä kuviossa ainakin Hämikseen asti olisi) saattaisi olla liian iso. Junan katkaiseminen ei ole myöskään erityisen mielekästä -varsinkaan, jos Tampereen lähiliikenteeseen hankitaan omaa kalustoa. Toki, jos yhteislippusysteemi toimisi, voisivat Helsingin seudun lähijunat suhata osalla vuoroista vanhaan tapaan Tampereelle asti ja vastaavasti tulevat tamperelaiset Stadiin, mutta aluepainotusten ja vaihtavien asiakkaidenkin kannalta olisi varmaan selvempi, jos selkeästi ulkonäöltäänkin toisistaan eroavat H-junat hoitaisivat Helsingin ja Hämeenlinnan välin ja Hämeen-Pirkanmaan oma kalusto Hämeenlinnan pohjoispuolisen osuuden.
Hämeenlinna on ehdottomasti sopivin alueellisten tms. lippujärjestelmien rajapaikka; Helsingistä sinne tultaisiin lähiliikennelippujärjestelmän puitteissa (kuin myös Ryttylään ja Turenkiin) ja Tampereen suunnasta Pirkanmaan, Hämeen tai miksi sitä ikinä kutsuttaisiinkaan omalla lipulla. Hämeenlinnan ohi saisi siis mennä vain kaukoliikennelipulla, eli IC:llä, josta yhteys molempiin suuntiin olisi näppärä vaihtaa. IC:n, joka jatkaa Tampereelta Jyväskylään, Seinäjoelle (ja edelleen Ouluun tai Vaasaan) tai Poriin pysäyttäminen Helsingin ja Tampereen välillä kuuluukin tehdä vain Pasilan, Tixin ja Hämeenlinnan asemilla. Lähemmäs kahtasataa nousevaa nopeutta ei turhien Rixujen ja Toijaloiden saati Lempäälän takia ole tarpeen hiljentää, mutta Hämeenlinna on oikea kaupunki...

Itseäni ei turha pysähtely pitkillä matkoilla niinkään ärsytä kuin ihmetyttää. Sanokaa mitä sanotte, mutta mielestäni IC:n pakkomielteinen pysäyttäminen alle viidenkymmenen asiakkaan takia on vaikuttanut omituiselta. Jotenkin en jaksa uskoa alueellisen lähiliikenteen nousevan sillä, että pitkän matkan junia pysäytellään tämän tästä, jopa alle viidenkymmenen kilometrin välein, muutamaa matkustajaa varten. Tai vielä pahempaa, turhan takia.

----------


## kuukanko

> Eiköhän se johda siihen, että OnniBusin linjoista joko F3 tai F3C alkaa pysähtyä Hämeenlinnassa ja piristää kilpailutilannetta siellä.


Näin on käymässä: OB hakee linjalle F3 pysähdystä Kaivokadun pysäkillä (toiseen suuntaan Eureninkadun pysäkillä) 6.6. alkaen.

----------


## Minä vain

> Lähemmäs kahtasataa nousevaa nopeutta ei turhien Rixujen ja Toijaloiden saati Lempäälän takia ole tarpeen hiljentää, mutta Hämeenlinna on oikea kaupunki...


Riihimäellä pysähtyminen on oleellista, koska sinne tule rata Lahdesta, ja Toijalassa, koska sinne tulee rata Turusta. Siksi onkin hyvä malli, että Helsingin ja Turun välinen juna pysähtyy näissä lähes joka tunti, ja lähes joka tunti sitten yksi juna ei pysähdy Tikkurilan ja Tampereen välillä.

----------


## PepeB

> Riihimäellä pysähtyminen on oleellista, koska sinne tule rata Lahdesta, ja Toijalassa, koska sinne tulee rata Turusta. Siksi onkin hyvä malli, että Helsingin ja Turun välinen juna pysähtyy näissä lähes joka tunti, ja lähes joka tunti sitten yksi juna ei pysähdy Tikkurilan ja Tampereen välillä.


LiVin karsimisen jälkeen ei ole enää tarpeellista, että kaikki kaukojunat pysähtyvät Rixussa, riittää joka toinen.
Toijala ei myöskään ole oleellinen pysähdys, kun Turun junaan kerkeää hyvin vaihtaa Tampereella.

----------


## Ville O. Turunen

> LiVin karsimisen jälkeen ei ole enää tarpeellista, että kaikki kaukojunat pysähtyvät Rixussa, riittää joka toinen.
> Toijala ei myöskään ole oleellinen pysähdys, kun Turun junaan kerkeää hyvin vaihtaa Tampereella.


Kerkiää, mutta matka-aikaa tulee tunti lisää.

----------


## Compact

> LiVin karsimisen jälkeen ei ole enää tarpeellista, että kaikki kaukojunat pysähtyvät Rixussa, riittää joka toinen.
> Toijala ei myöskään ole oleellinen pysähdys, kun Turun junaan kerkeää hyvin vaihtaa Tampereella.


LiVi:kö, eikö LVM?

----------


## PepeB

> LiVi:kö, eikö LVM?


No mutta mikä ettei!  :Laughing:

----------


## vompatti

> Siis jos tarkastellaan sitä miten Hämeenlinnasta lähtee jatkossa junia esim. kello 9 ja 15 välillä, sieltä lähtee juna Helsinkiin 9.23, 9.49, 10.52, 12.49, 13.49 ja 14.57. Koska Hämeenlinnassa pysähtyvien IC- ja taajamajunien aikataulut limittyvät keskenään käytännössä Hämeenlinnasta on kumpaankin suuntaan tunnin vuoroväli.


Mainituista junista kello 9.23, 10.52 ja 14.57 lähtevät ovat taajamajunia. Nämä eivät enää kulje Helsinkiin, vaan Riihimäellä on vaihto R-junaan. Tämä pakkovaihto varmasti vähentää näiden junien houkuttelevuutta. Vaihto on laiturilta 7 laiturille 1, joten matkaa tulee tunnelissa. Polkupyörien ja lastenvaunujen kanssa vaihto on vaikea, sillä Riihimäellä on matalat laiturit. Pohjoiseen vaihto tehdään laiturilta 4 laiturille 7. Käytännössä siis mainittuna kuuden tunnin ajanjaksona kulkee kolme junaa Hämeenlinnasta Helsinkiin.

Matkustan aika usein taajamajunalla Riihimäen ja Tampereen välillä. Monesti sunnuntaisin junaksi sattuu Tampereelta kello 17.37 lähtevä juna. Koska juna aikaisemmin oli niin täynnä, lisättiin siihen viime vuonna toinen yksikkö. Edelleenkin juna ajetaan kahdella yksiköllä. Pakkovaihdon jälkeen on vain matkustajamäärä huventunut merkittävästi. Viime sunnuntaina sain olla yksin takimmaisen yksikön etummaisessa päätyosastossa, ja luulen, etten ollut ainoa matkustaja, jolla oli oma osastonsa. Milloinkahan VR huomaa tämän ja palaa yhden yksikön ajoon?

----------


## TEP70

> Matkustan aika usein taajamajunalla Riihimäen ja Tampereen välillä. Monesti sunnuntaisin junaksi sattuu Tampereelta kello 17.37 lähtevä juna. Koska juna aikaisemmin oli niin täynnä, lisättiin siihen viime vuonna toinen yksikkö. Edelleenkin juna ajetaan kahdella yksiköllä. Pakkovaihdon jälkeen on vain matkustajamäärä huventunut merkittävästi. Viime sunnuntaina sain olla yksin takimmaisen yksikön etummaisessa päätyosastossa, ja luulen, etten ollut ainoa matkustaja, jolla oli oma osastonsa. Milloinkahan VR huomaa tämän ja palaa yhden yksikön ajoon?


Ihme hölmöilyä. Oliko varta vasten suunnitelmana saada matkustajamäärät laskuun, että päästään taas hetken päästä karsimaan liikennettä vai onko liikenne nyt kalustokierron näkökulmasta hienosti optimoitu, matkustajapalvelusta viis?

----------


## zige94

> Ihme hölmöilyä. Oliko varta vasten suunnitelmana saada matkustajamäärät laskuun, että päästään taas hetken päästä karsimaan liikennettä vai onko liikenne nyt kalustokierron näkökulmasta hienosti optimoitu, matkustajapalvelusta viis?


Organisaatio jako pysyy näin hienosti erillään. Joskus vuonna 2013 vai 2014, en nyt tarkkaan muista mutta kun ite VR:llä olin, jaettiin lähiliikenne ja kaukoliikenne omiksi puoliksiin. Lähiksen tyypit teki vain lähistä ja kaukon kaukoa. Samalla myös mm. Riksu-Tampere meni kaukoon ja alko tulla noita vaihdolisia Riihimäellä Tampereelle jatkavilla ja nyt niitä on vaan lisää tullut ellei kaikki ole jo. Helpompi pitää lähiksen ja kaukon kulut erillään plaaplaaplaa muuta p-puhetta.

----------


## vompatti

> Ihme hölmöilyä. Oliko varta vasten suunnitelmana saada matkustajamäärät laskuun, että päästään taas hetken päästä karsimaan liikennettä vai onko liikenne nyt kalustokierron näkökulmasta hienosti optimoitu, matkustajapalvelusta viis?


Matkustajamäärä varmaan on laskenut jo sillä, että IC-juniin saa lippuja yhtä halvalla kuin taajamajuniin. Tällä vaihdolla vain kiusataan esim. Turenki-Helsinki-matkaajia ja päästään eroon lopuistakin matkustajista. Voisin uskoa, että VR:llä on tarkoituksena lopettaa koko vyöhykealueen ulkopuolinen taajamajunaliikenne ja ajaa ylimääräiset puput tyhjävaunujunana Imatralle... Pääradan varteen jäisi muutama pienehkö taajama, joita ei sitten palvelisi VR, Paunu, Onnibus tai edes PL.

Kalustokiertoa en ole kovasti ajatellut. Tällä hetkellä se ei ole optimaalinen, sillä monet taajamajunat viettävät Tampereella reilun tunnin. Koska R-junia ajetaan nyt puolen tunnin välein, voidaan myös Tampereen taajamajunia ajaa kahdella eri lähtöminuutilla. Tasainen 2/3 h:n vuoroväli on sotkettu esim. 2,5 tunnin vuoroväleillä. Kesäkuun aikataulumuutosten jälkeen yhä useampi taajamajuna viettää Tampereella alle tunnin, joten silloin kalustokierto tehostuu. Valitettavasti en enää muista vanhoja aikatauluja, joten niihin en osaa vertailla. Esimerkki: ennen edellistä aikataulumuutosta kahden viimeisen Helsinki-Riihimäki-Tampere-junan vuorojen väli oli kaksi tuntia, nyt se on kolme tuntia, ja seuraavien muutosten jälkeen 2,5 tuntia. Ei ole kenenkään etu, että aikataulut muuttuvat yhtä mittaa. 

Olen viime viikkoina miettinyt kalustokierron tehostamisen seurauksia. VR on muuttanut hyvin toimivia aikatauluja niin, että kalustokierto on tehostunut. Mihin tämä säästynyt kalusto tarvitaan? Seisooko se varikolla? Vai laajentaako VR jossain päin Suomea liikennettään niin, että kaikki kalusto on koko ajan käytössä? Tottakai kannatan tehostusta, mutta ei kai VR nyt ole tilaamassa sadoittain uusia vaunuja, jolloin tehostaminen vähentäisi hankinnan hintaa? Taseessa on edelleen yhtä paljon pääomaa sidottuna vaunuihin kuin ennenkin. No, varmaan VR:llä on suunnitelmana viedä vapautuneita vaunuja Imatralle yksisuuntaisena junana.

----------


## petteri

> Olen viime viikkoina miettinyt kalustokierron tehostamisen seurauksia. VR on muuttanut hyvin toimivia aikatauluja niin, että kalustokierto on tehostunut. Mihin tämä säästynyt kalusto tarvitaan? Seisooko se varikolla?


Eiköhän ainakin taajamajunien osalta vanha Sm1 ja Sm2 kalusto romuteta kokonaan. 

Taustalla on että vanha kalusto on kovin kallista ylläpitää, varsinkin pieninä sarjoina. Sm1 ja Sm2 ovat vielä Sm4:ään ja Sm5:een verrattuna kovin vikaherkkiä.

----------


## Compact

> Eiköhän ainakin taajamajunien osalta vanha Sm1 ja Sm2 kalusto romuteta kokonaan.


Sm1:t ovat olleet jo Pääsiäisestä lähtien poissa liikenteestä odottamassa lopullista tuomiotaan. Samoin Dv12:t lopettivat matkustajajunien vedon Pääsiäisenä. Paitsi jokakuukautiset Pääradan pakettikatkojunat. Oulun-Kolarin sesonkiliikenteen lisäliikenteessä niitä vielä ensi talvella varmasti nähdään, koska Oulun varikon Dr16:t eivät riittäne koko liikenteen pyörittämiseen.

----------


## tohpeeri

> Ihme hölmöilyä. Oliko varta vasten suunnitelmana saada matkustajamäärät laskuun, että päästään taas hetken päästä karsimaan liikennettä vai onko liikenne nyt kalustokierron näkökulmasta hienosti optimoitu, matkustajapalvelusta viis?


  Myös Kouvolan ja Riihimäen väliset vuorot ovat nyt kaksi eri junaa, esim. jos haluaa matkustaa vaikkapa Järvelästä Kausalaan joutuu Lahdessa odottelemaan n. 45-105 min. Ja kuka tietää vaikka kyseessä olisi sama junayksikkö.

----------


## tlajunen

> Helpompi pitää lähiksen ja kaukon kulut erillään plaaplaaplaa muuta p-puhetta.


Millä perusteella tämä on p-puhetta? Tottakai taloudet tuolleen pysyy herkemmin erillään. Oma asiansa toki on se, että onko se tarpeellista - siihen ei riitä asiantuntemus vastata.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Olen viime viikkoina miettinyt kalustokierron tehostamisen seurauksia. VR on muuttanut hyvin toimivia aikatauluja niin, että kalustokierto on tehostunut. Mihin tämä säästynyt kalusto tarvitaan? Seisooko se varikolla? Vai laajentaako VR jossain päin Suomea liikennettään niin, että kaikki kalusto on koko ajan käytössä? Tottakai kannatan tehostusta, mutta ei kai VR nyt ole tilaamassa sadoittain uusia vaunuja, jolloin tehostaminen vähentäisi hankinnan hintaa? Taseessa on edelleen yhtä paljon pääomaa sidottuna vaunuihin kuin ennenkin. No, varmaan VR:llä on suunnitelmana viedä vapautuneita vaunuja Imatralle yksisuuntaisena junana.


Luulen että VR pyrkii ajamaan kaukojunat mahdollisimman paljon ohjausvaunullisilla 2-kerros IC ja pendolinokalustolla. Näillä kaluston kiertoajat lyhenevät, ja siten säästetään myäs henkilökuntamenoissa. Koska vanhemmat junat ovat romutuskiellossa, ei VR niistä välitä, seisovat varikoilla, ja koska myös taajamajunien kohtalo on avoin, ei VR viitsi panostaa niihinkään. 

t. Rainer

----------


## PepeB

> Luulen että VR pyrkii ajamaan kaukojunat mahdollisimman paljon ohjausvaunullisilla 2-kerros IC ja pendolinokalustolla. Näillä kaluston kiertoajat lyhenevät, ja siten säästetään myäs henkilökuntamenoissa. Koska vanhemmat junat ovat romutuskiellossa, ei VR niistä välitä, seisovat varikoilla, ja koska myös taajamajunien kohtalo on avoin, ei VR viitsi panostaa niihinkään. 
> 
> t. Rainer


Kyllä matkustajan näkökulmasta on aivan tervetullutta, että tehostetaan kaluston kiertoa, ja että mahdollisimman monessa kaukojunassa on vastedes ravintolavaunu, etenkin IC-junissa, joissa se on Duetto. Ja auttaahan se myös tietyillä rataosilla, jos on kokonaan IC2 --> sn200.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Kyllä matkustajan näkökulmasta on aivan tervetullutta, että tehostetaan kaluston kiertoa, ja että mahdollisimman monessa kaukojunassa on vastedes ravintolavaunu, etenkin IC-junissa, joissa se on Duetto. Ja auttaahan se myös tietyillä rataosilla, jos on kokonaan IC2 --> sn200.


Siinä on se haittapuoli että koska kaikki junat ovat 3-5 vaunun mittaisia "tumppeja" niin suosituimmat vuorot myydään loppuun liian aikaisin, eli tarjotaan eioota jos matkustuspäätös tehdään vasta lähtöpäivänä.  Varusmiehetkin joutuvat matkustamaan seisten kun heidän ilmaiset litteransa ei oikeuta paikanvaraukseen. Kannattavuus hyvä -> palvelutaso huono. :Icon Frown: 

t. Rainer

----------


## moxu

IC-junaan voi aina lisätä suosituimmille vuoroille Ed:n tai pari. Loppuunmyyntiongelma tuskin lienee missään todellinen, pikemminkin ongelmana on, että ruuhkavuorojen ulkopuolella saattaa olla vaikeaa edes dumppaustarjouksin houkutella junaan niitä noin 250 matkustajaa, joiden kapasiteetti täyden palvelun IC:ssä (Edfs+Erd+Edb+Edo) aina on. Pitkillä reiteillä peruspakettia täydennetään Ed-vaunuilla muutenkin.
Pendolinot voitaneen ajaa loppuun parilla yksittäisellä päivittäisellä pikavuorolla Helsingistä Vaasaan, Ouluun, Jyväskylän kautta Kuopioon ja Joensuuhun. Jos kehäradalle tehtäisiin kaarto päradan pohjoisen suuntaan, voisi osa näistä vuoroista ajaa suoraan HV:lle.
Yksikerroksisten IC-vaunujen loppusijoituspaikoiksi sopisivat parhaiten Oulusta Kajaaniin ja Rovaniemelle sekä Tampereelta Poriin ja Turkuun ajettavat InterRegiot tai taajamajunat. Invapalveluita ja lapsia varten mukaan pitäisi varmaan kytkeä yksi kaksikerroksinen palveluvaunu. Myös yöjunien ei-makkaripaketiksi istuisi parhaiten Ex+Expt+Rx sekä sinisestä kalustosta korjattu konduktöörivaunu, jollainen niissä on nykyäänkin.

----------


## TuomasM

> IC-junaan voi aina lisätä suosituimmille vuoroille Ed:n tai pari. Loppuunmyyntiongelma tuskin lienee missään todellinen, pikemminkin ongelmana on, että ruuhkavuorojen ulkopuolella saattaa olla vaikeaa edes dumppaustarjouksin houkutella junaan niitä noin 250 matkustajaa, joiden kapasiteetti täyden palvelun IC:ssä (Edfs+Erd+Edb+Edo) aina on. Pitkillä reiteillä peruspakettia täydennetään Ed-vaunuilla muutenkin.
> Pendolinot voitaneen ajaa loppuun parilla yksittäisellä päivittäisellä pikavuorolla Helsingistä Vaasaan, Ouluun, Jyväskylän kautta Kuopioon ja Joensuuhun. Jos kehäradalle tehtäisiin kaarto päradan pohjoisen suuntaan, voisi osa näistä vuoroista ajaa suoraan HV:lle.
> Yksikerroksisten IC-vaunujen loppusijoituspaikoiksi sopisivat parhaiten Oulusta Kajaaniin ja Rovaniemelle sekä Tampereelta Poriin ja Turkuun ajettavat InterRegiot tai taajamajunat. Invapalveluita ja lapsia varten mukaan pitäisi varmaan kytkeä yksi kaksikerroksinen palveluvaunu. Myös yöjunien ei-makkaripaketiksi istuisi parhaiten Ex+Expt+Rx sekä sinisestä kalustosta korjattu konduktöörivaunu, jollainen niissä on nykyäänkin.


Itse asiassa junan loppuunmyyntiongelma tuntuu olevan hyvinkin todellinen. Pohjanmaan-radan viikonloppujunat, ja kesällä joskus myös arkijunatkin ovat seisomapokista päätellen vaikuttaneet olevan ns. ylibuukattuja. Tähän vielä lisätään kausilippulaiset arkena. Jos junasta sattuu syystä tai toisesta puuttumaan vaunu, on useammankin matkustajan mieli musta paikan puuttuessa. Nämä voi todeta esimerkiksi lukemalla VR:n Facebook-sivuille postattuja kommentteja. Lippuautomaattikaan ei anna selkeää infoa loppuunmyydystä junasta. Ja kun Savossa ajetaan osa junista kaksivaunuisina (Ed+EFit), niin täyttöastetta voi miettiä viikonloppuliikenteessä/kesätapahtumien aikaan. Täpöäydessä junassa ei ilmastointikaan vaikuta aina jaksavan pitää ilmaa kovin viileänä. Silti IC2 on pendolinoa joustavampi juuri kapasiteetin lisäys/vähennystapauksissa, pendolinoissa kun vaihtoehtoina on aina yksi tai kaksi runkoa.

----------


## moxu

Lipunmyynnin perusteella on mahdollista, jopa helppoa, ennakoida lisävaunujen tarve. Varsin monet kun ostavat lippunsa niin hyvissä ajoin, että asian voi nähdä viimeistään viikkoa ennen junan ilmoitettua lähtöä. Ed-vaunuja voidaan vilkkaimpiin vuoroihin lisätä pari-kolme, jolloin Edo+Edb+Erd+Edfs-yhdistelmään saadaan lisäkapasiteettia niin paljon, että Suomen olosuhteissa jokseenkin maksimaalinen 500-600 asiakkaan kertapoka kulkee. 

Ohjaus-, ravintola- ja palveluvaunujen määrä riittää väsäämään rautateillemme 25 IC-runkoa. Niillä hoituu kevyesti kaikki Oulun eteläpuolinen liikenne, ja hiljaisemmille reiteille, kuten Tampere-Pori, Kuopio-Oulu tai Oulun pohjoispuolelle ei näin isoja junia tarvitakaan -näillä radoilla on siis tilaa myös yksikerrosyksiköille. Kaikki syyt väittää suomalaista InterCityä loppuunmyydyksi ovat tekosyitä.

----------


## killerpop

> Lipunmyynnin perusteella on mahdollista, jopa helppoa, ennakoida lisävaunujen tarve. Varsin monet kun ostavat lippunsa niin hyvissä ajoin, että asian voi nähdä viimeistään viikkoa ennen junan ilmoitettua lähtöä.


Mutta nämä varsin monet ilmeisesti eivät ole kuitenkaan enemmistö? Itsekin yleensä ostan matkalippuni kulkuvälineisiin joko samana päivänä tai aikaisintaan edellisenä iltana. Ainakaan enää ei taida olla mitään hölmöjä rajotteita, että aleliput pitäisi hankkia jotain 3 vuorokautta aiemmin (taisi olla Veturin aikaan ennen hintauudistusta), kun säästöliput sai vielä ~10 tuntia ennen lähtöä TampereSeinäjokiTampere.

Uskallan väittää, että matkustajien ostokäyttäytyminen on myös muuttunut. Toki halvimpien hintojen metsästäjät saattavat olla liikkeellä jo viikkoja ennen matkustusajankohtaa, toisaalta kuinka moni heistä lopulta tekee edes matkansa vaan ostavat varmuuden vuoksi, jos sittenkin lähtö olisikin tuolloin ok? Normaali asiakas on ostamassa joko matkustuspäivänä tai sitä edellisenä päivänä.

----------


## Kani

Ikävä kehitys, jos junissa pitää taistella istumapaikoista ja varailla päiväkausia etukäteen. Sehän on kuin paluuta köyhään menneisyyteen.

Monilla on myös pihassa henkilöauto, josta ei tarvitse varata edellisenä päivänä paikkaa, vaan istumapaikka on aina, ja sopivia lähtöminuutteja on vuorokaudessa 1440 kappaletta. Paluu pula-aikoihin ei näitä ihmisiä houkuttele takaisin joukkoliikenteeseen.

----------


## PepeB

Miten se matkustaminen kauemmaksi voi tulla monelle aivan yllättäen? Töiden ympärille se matkustus kuitenkin pitää suunnitella etukäteen, joten miksei myös osta lippua valmiiksi? Itse pidän tästä nykyjärjestelmästä, koska se antaa mahdollisuuden meille etukäteen suunnitteleville säästää matkoissa.

----------


## hylje

> Monilla on myös pihassa henkilöauto, josta ei tarvitse varata edellisenä päivänä paikkaa, vaan istumapaikka on aina, ja sopivia lähtöminuutteja on vuorokaudessa 1440 kappaletta. Paluu pula-aikoihin ei näitä ihmisiä houkuttele takaisin joukkoliikenteeseen.


Joukkoliikenne ei pysty olemaan parempi auto kuin auto. Jos jonkun paras ajoneuvo on auto, ajakoon hän autoa.

Joukkoliikenteen apajat ovat siellä, missä parhainkaan Mersu (esim. Unimog) ei pärjää. Kuten niissä auttamattoman ruuhkaisissa seisomapokaan pakatuissa junavuoroissa, joka olisi autoina kaikki tiet tukkiva liikenneruuhka. Juna kuitenkin etenee normaaliin tahtiin.

----------


## Minä vain

> Joukkoliikenne ei pysty olemaan parempi auto kuin auto. Jos jonkun paras ajoneuvo on auto, ajakoon hän autoa.
> 
> Joukkoliikenteen apajat ovat siellä, missä parhainkaan Mersu (esim. Unimog) ei pärjää. Kuten niissä auttamattoman ruuhkaisissa seisomapokaan pakatuissa junavuoroissa, joka olisi autoina kaikki tiet tukkiva liikenneruuhka. Juna kuitenkin etenee normaaliin tahtiin.


Joukkoliikenteen kulkumuoto-osuus on kuitenkin vain 17 %, joten ruuhkautumiseen se ei vaikuta vaikka kaikki kaukojunien matkustajat siirtyisivät yksityisautoiluun.

----------


## hmikko

> Joukkoliikenteen kulkumuoto-osuus on kuitenkin vain 17 %, joten ruuhkautumiseen se ei vaikuta vaikka kaikki kaukojunien matkustajat siirtyisivät yksityisautoiluun.


Tuo ei ole ihan noin yksinkertaista. Joukkoliikenteen 17 % ei jakaudu tasan reitin tai ajan suhteen. Luulen, että jos Tampere-Helsinki -välin matkustajat pantaisiin yksitellen autoon, niin sen tiellä huomaisi.

----------


## jore

> Miten se matkustaminen kauemmaksi voi tulla monelle aivan yllättäen? Töiden ympärille se matkustus kuitenkin pitää suunnitella etukäteen, joten miksei myös osta lippua valmiiksi? Itse pidän tästä nykyjärjestelmästä, koska se antaa mahdollisuuden meille etukäteen suunnitteleville säästää matkoissa.


Esimerkiksi minulla työmatkan kohde selviää yleensä noin viikkoa etukäteen, tarkka aika yleensä päivää ennen tai ajankohdan ollessa illalla, mahdollisesti vasta saman päivän aikana. Onneksi töihin tarvitsee lähteä vain 4-5 kertaa vuodessa.

----------


## killerpop

> Miten se matkustaminen kauemmaksi voi tulla monelle aivan yllättäen? Töiden ympärille se matkustus kuitenkin pitää suunnitella etukäteen, joten miksei myös osta lippua valmiiksi? Itse pidän tästä nykyjärjestelmästä, koska se antaa mahdollisuuden meille etukäteen suunnitteleville säästää matkoissa.


Niin, mitä oikeastaan on kauemmaksi matkustamista? Tavallinen TampereHelsinki -pendelöinti on lähinnä kiinni omasta heräämisestä kun vuoroväli on riittävän tiheä, eli tarjontaa on riittävästi eikä tarvi osua juuri johonkin tiettyyn vuoroon. Jos taas työmatkat jätetään pois, aamulla voisin lähteä käymään vaikka Jämsässä, Jyväskylässä, Lahdessa, Hämeenlinnassa tai vaikka Sastamalassa, mutta en ole vielä päättäny minne haluan mennä ja säävarauskin otettava huomioon.

Toki jos matka on ~500 km ja siihen ympärille suunniteltu yhtä sun toista, todennäköisesti myös matkakin olisi varattu jo ajoissa. Silti ostotottumukset ovat varmasti muuttuneet, ei vain omalla kohdalla vaan myös muillakin.

----------


## kuukanko

> Taloussanomissa VR:n matkustajaliikenteen johtaja Maisa Romanainen kertoo, että hintoja alentamalla VR pyrkii nostamaan kaukojunien 12 miljoonan matkustajan vuotuista määrää miljoonalla. Tästä voi suoraan laskea, että kun matkustajamääriin tavoitellaan vähän yli 8% nousua, mutta lippujen keskihinta laskee 25%, tippuvat lipputulot melkein 19%, vaikka matkustajamäärätavoite saavutettaisiinkin. Vaikea uskoa, että VR olisi saanut karsittua kulujaan noin paljoa.


VR:n tänään julkaisemassa puolivuosikatsauksessa kerrotaan markkinaehtoisen kaukojunaliikenteen matkustajamäärien kasvaneen yli 5%:lla eli vielä on jääty jälkeen tavoitellusta 8% noususta. Kun lippujen keskihinta laski 25% ja matkustajamäärät ovat nousseet n. 5%, niin tulot ovat laskeneet n. 21 %.

----------


## killerpop

Tänään VR oli Hämeenlinnassa paikalla. Jotenkin koomista, että työmatkalaisten juna oli sopivasti vaiheessa, eikä tämä porukka kerinnyt ottamaan kantaa.
http://www.hameensanomat.fi/uutiset/...utilaisuudesta

----------


## kuukanko

VR lisää junavuoroja 19.6.2017 alkaen. VR:n tiedote

Mm. Tampere - Oulu -välille tulee uusi junapari ja Seinäjoki - Vaasa -välille kaksi uutta junaparia.

----------


## Minä vain

Aikataulut 19.6.2017 alkaen: https://www.vr.fi/cs/vr/doc/aikataul...-9-12-2017.pdf 

Tampereen ja Pieksämäen välillä ei ole liikennettä suunnilleen heinäkuun ajan, mutta kumma kyllä Haapamäen junien aikatauluja ei muuteta, vaan Tampereelta Jyväskylään Haapamäen kautta kulkeminen on hankalaa pitkän vaihtoajan vuoksi. 

Viimeinen yöjuna ei lähde kauhean myöhään. Tikkurilasta se lähtee 0.04. Aamulla ensimmäinen yöjuna saapuu Tikkurilaan 5.40.

----------


## Assamies

Lipunmyyntiketjun raju karsiminen on lähinnä närkästyttänyt.  :Mad:  Itse koetan aina käyttää live-lipunmyyntiä (elävältä henkilöltä, asiakaspalvelusta) niiden mahdollisuuksien rajoissa, kuin mitä milloinkin on. :Smile:  Tänään ostin Kemistä ensi kertaa R-kiskalta IC-junan menomatkalipun. Myyjiä pitäisi ehkä ohjeistaa kysymään Veturi-asiakkuudesta.  :Confused:

----------


## kuukanko

Tässäkin viestiketjussa oli pari vuotta sitten vilkasta keskustelua rantaradan muutoksista, kun Kirkkonummen pysähdys poistettiin ja Espoon pysähdys siirrettiin Leppävaaraan.

VR:n mukaan rantaradan matkamäärät ovat kasvaneet kesäkuukausina jopa 20 % ja koko vuonna lähes 15 %. Seurauksena Helsinki - Turku -välille palautetaan joulukuussa yksi sieltä karsituista junapareista. Myös Turku - Tampere -välille lisätään yksi junapari. VR:n tiedote

----------


## kuukanko

VR laskee säästölippujen hintoja marraskuussa 10%: VR:n tiedote

Vaikka minä ainakin ehdin jo luulla, että hintasodan aallonpohja olisi jo nähty, niin näköjään niin ei näytä olevan. Tämä alennus pistää bussifirmat kyllä ahtaalle. Kuluttaja kiittää  :Smile:

----------


## dreamy83

Hyvä vain, että kierrokset kilpailussa nousevat. Toki pidän itsekin tuota hintojen alentamista hiukan yllättävänä, vaikka järkevästi ajatellen tuo on loogista. Matkustajamäärät ovat nousseet ja liikevaihto on kääntynyt nousuun. Samalla junissa on kuitenkin tyhjää kapasiteettia, jota on loogista pyrkiä täyttämään vieläkin halvemmilla hinnoilla.

Kuluttaja kiittää!

----------


## Admiral Observer

> VR laskee säästölippujen hintoja marraskuussa 10%: VR:n tiedote
> 
> Vaikka minä ainakin ehdin jo luulla, että hintasodan aallonpohja olisi jo nähty, niin näköjään niin ei näytä olevan. Tämä alennus pistää bussifirmat kyllä ahtaalle. Kuluttaja kiittää


Ja vuoden, parin kuluttua kuluttaja kiittää kun ei ole ehkä enää juuri sitä linja-autovuoroa tai edes reittiä jota olisi käyttänyt ja tarvinnut. Ja kuluttajat edelleen kiittävät?

----------


## dreamy83

> Ja vuoden, parin kuluttua kuluttaja kiittää kun ei ole ehkä enää juuri sitä linja-autovuoroa tai edes reittiä jota olisi käyttänyt ja tarvinnut. Ja kuluttajat edelleen kiittävät?


Suomessa on outo ajattelutapa, että kilpailu näivettäisi yksittäistä toimialaa tai aiheuttaisi pahoinvointia markkinoilla. Näin ei kuitenkaan ole, vaan yleisesti ottaen kilpailu virkistää toimintaa tuottaen hyvinvointia markkinoilla. Bussiyritykset pärjäävät, kun palvelut sovitetaan asiakaslähtöisesti, hyödynnetään kalustoa mahdollisesti rahtitoimintaan, panostetaan asiakaskokemukseen ja haalitaan täyttöastetta mahdollisimman korkeaksi. Joskin myönnettäköön, että paikka paikoin tuo käyttäjämäärän paisuttaminen on Suomessa hankalaa.

Bussi on edelleen usein selvästi edullisempi kuin juna ja näin tulee olemaan myös tuon alennuksen jälkeen. Ja bussi on useissa tapauksissa myös nopein kokonaismatka-ajassa eli kyllä bussiyhtiöillä on kilpailuvaltteja.

----------


## Admiral Observer

> Suomessa on outo ajattelutapa, että kilpailu näivettäisi yksittäistä toimialaa tai aiheuttaisi pahoinvointia markkinoilla. Näin ei kuitenkaan ole, vaan yleisesti ottaen kilpailu virkistää toimintaa tuottaen hyvinvointia markkinoilla. Bussiyritykset pärjäävät, kun palvelut sovitetaan asiakaslähtöisesti, hyödynnetään kalustoa mahdollisesti rahtitoimintaan, panostetaan asiakaskokemukseen ja haalitaan täyttöastetta mahdollisimman korkeaksi. Joskin myönnettäköön, että paikka paikoin tuo käyttäjämäärän paisuttaminen on Suomessa hankalaa.
> 
> Bussi on edelleen usein selvästi edullisempi kuin juna ja näin tulee olemaan myös tuon alennuksen jälkeen. Ja bussi on useissa tapauksissa myös nopein kokonaismatka-ajassa eli kyllä bussiyhtiöillä on kilpailuvaltteja.


Kummasti ennen Onnibussia pääsi monen paikkakunnan keskustaan jopa pikavuorolla. Nyt ei pääse, ehkä jonnekin muutaman kilometrin päähän valtatien varteen. Myös paljon vakiovuoroliikennettä on muutettu pikavuoroliikenteeksi, sama lopputulos laajoilla haja-asutusalueilla. Ennen pääsit oman kotitiesi päästä bussin kyytiin, nyt 5 kilometrin päästä. Ja miksi aina puhutaan matka-ajasta tai hinnasta? Kuitenkin matkustajat eli käyttäjät voi jakaa karkeasti kolmeen sekmenttiiin; niihin joilla on kiire eli joille matka-ajalla on merkitystä (yleensä työelämässä olevat), ne joille raha on kaikki kaikessa (kovin usein eläkeläiset) ja niihin joille on tärkeää että pääsee mahdollisimman lähelle lähtö ja määränpäässä (kovin usein nuoria). Joten voidaan todeta että yksi kolmannes kärsii koko ajan muutoskehityksessä jossa pyritään väkin leikkimään junaa ja minimoimaan pysähdyspaikkoja. Yksi kolmannes hyötyy jos sattuvat asumaan jäljelle jäävien pysäkkien lähellä, jos eivät niin hekään eivät hyödy. Hintakilpailu sataa maksukriteeriä korostaville mutta koska he ovat usein eläkeläisiä he harvoin hyötyvät nettitarjouksista ja kärsivät koska nykyään yhä useammin eläkeläisalennusta ei anneta. Eli kehityksessä voitat jos sinulla on pirun kiire, hinnalla ei ole niin väliä ja olet onnekas ja asut pysäkkien välittömässä läheisyydessä. Erään kommentin mukaan bussimatkan nopeutuminen viisi minuuttia ja halpeneminen vaikka 10 euroa ei lämmitä yhtään, jos muutosten myötä joudut lähtemään 10 minuuttia aiemmin päästäksesi pysäkille. Muutenkin kummeksuttaa tämä kehitys; hankaloitetaan yhä useamman ihmisen mahdollisuutta käyttää bussia ja siten tieten tahtoen supistetaan liikenteen maksajakenttää. Tähän yhdistettynä hintojen lasku on mielestäni paha yhtälö. Tietyn verran jotakuta voi kiinnostaa matkustaa joku matka jos se saa "eurolla tai kahdella" mutta tämäkin potentiaali lienee ulosmitattu jo Onnibussin tominnalla. Kyllä bussiliikenteessä pitäisi keskittyä mahdollisimman hyvään palveluun kohtuuhinnalla ja jos jossain on potentiaalia pikaliikenteelle, kehittää sitä normaalin liikenteen ohessa. Tämä on vain minun mielipiteeni joka kohta lytätään mutta toivottavasti joku miettii asioita myös näin asiakkaiden näkökulmasta. Monesti monet toimijat eivät kysy mitä kuluttajat haluavat vaan kysyvät miten he haluavat käyttää toimijan tuottamaa palvelua. Ts. ei oikeasti tutkita ja kysytä mitä halutaan vaan pyritään ihmiset muuttamaan pakolla käyttämään tuotettua palvelua.

----------


## Minä vain

> Ja vuoden, parin kuluttua kuluttaja kiittää kun ei ole ehkä enää juuri sitä linja-autovuoroa tai edes reittiä jota olisi käyttänyt ja tarvinnut. Ja kuluttajat edelleen kiittävät?


Yleisesti ottaen siirtymä juniin on kyllä hyvä asia. Rautatiet kulkevat keskeltä taajamia ja voivat pysähtyä niissä tarpeen mukaan, kun taas busseilla ei ole muuta vaihtoehtoa kuin pysähtyä moottoritieliittymissä keskellä ei mitään.

----------


## Melamies

> Yleisesti ottaen siirtymä juniin on kyllä hyvä asia. Rautatiet kulkevat keskeltä taajamia ja voivat pysähtyä niissä tarpeen mukaan, kun taas busseilla ei ole muuta vaihtoehtoa kuin pysähtyä moottoritieliittymissä keskellä ei mitään.


Miten niin ei ole muuta vaihtoehtoa? Teitä ja pysäkkejä riittää. Ja onhan vielä paljon eri kokoluokan linja-autoasemia.

----------


## dreamy83

> Kummasti ennen Onnibussia pääsi monen paikkakunnan keskustaan jopa pikavuorolla. Nyt ei pääse, ehkä jonnekin muutaman kilometrin päähän valtatien varteen. Myös paljon vakiovuoroliikennettä on muutettu pikavuoroliikenteeksi, sama lopputulos laajoilla haja-asutusalueilla. Ennen pääsit oman kotitiesi päästä bussin kyytiin, nyt 5 kilometrin päästä. Ja miksi aina puhutaan matka-ajasta tai hinnasta? Kuitenkin matkustajat eli käyttäjät voi jakaa karkeasti kolmeen sekmenttiiin; niihin joilla on kiire eli joille matka-ajalla on merkitystä (yleensä työelämässä olevat), ne joille raha on kaikki kaikessa (kovin usein eläkeläiset) ja niihin joille on tärkeää että pääsee mahdollisimman lähelle lähtö ja määränpäässä (kovin usein nuoria). Joten voidaan todeta että yksi kolmannes kärsii koko ajan muutoskehityksessä jossa pyritään väkin leikkimään junaa ja minimoimaan pysähdyspaikkoja. Yksi kolmannes hyötyy jos sattuvat asumaan jäljelle jäävien pysäkkien lähellä, jos eivät niin hekään eivät hyödy. Hintakilpailu sataa maksukriteeriä korostaville mutta koska he ovat usein eläkeläisiä he harvoin hyötyvät nettitarjouksista ja kärsivät koska nykyään yhä useammin eläkeläisalennusta ei anneta. Eli kehityksessä voitat jos sinulla on pirun kiire, hinnalla ei ole niin väliä ja olet onnekas ja asut pysäkkien välittömässä läheisyydessä. Erään kommentin mukaan bussimatkan nopeutuminen viisi minuuttia ja halpeneminen vaikka 10 euroa ei lämmitä yhtään, jos muutosten myötä joudut lähtemään 10 minuuttia aiemmin päästäksesi pysäkille. Muutenkin kummeksuttaa tämä kehitys; hankaloitetaan yhä useamman ihmisen mahdollisuutta käyttää bussia ja siten tieten tahtoen supistetaan liikenteen maksajakenttää. Tähän yhdistettynä hintojen lasku on mielestäni paha yhtälö. Tietyn verran jotakuta voi kiinnostaa matkustaa joku matka jos se saa "eurolla tai kahdella" mutta tämäkin potentiaali lienee ulosmitattu jo Onnibussin tominnalla. Kyllä bussiliikenteessä pitäisi keskittyä mahdollisimman hyvään palveluun kohtuuhinnalla ja jos jossain on potentiaalia pikaliikenteelle, kehittää sitä normaalin liikenteen ohessa. Tämä on vain minun mielipiteeni joka kohta lytätään mutta toivottavasti joku miettii asioita myös näin asiakkaiden näkökulmasta. Monesti monet toimijat eivät kysy mitä kuluttajat haluavat vaan kysyvät miten he haluavat käyttää toimijan tuottamaa palvelua. Ts. ei oikeasti tutkita ja kysytä mitä halutaan vaan pyritään ihmiset muuttamaan pakolla käyttämään tuotettua palvelua.


Varmasti VR:kin miettii mahdollisimman tarkasti junien pysähdyspaikat matkustajamäärien perusteella. Myös muuallakin kuin kasvukeskuksissa ne asemat ovat paikkakuntien keskustoissa. Fakta on, ettei junat tai pikavuorobussit voi pysähdellä ja kierrellä jokaisen asuinmökin ohitse. Tokihan nämä pienemmät paikkakunnatkin tarvitsevat bussivuoroja ja niitä myös palvellaan - jos käyttäjiä on riittävästi. Valtaosa kaukoliikenteen asiakkaista on varmasti isojen kasvukeskusten välisiä matkoja tekevät. Lisäksi tietysti lähiliikenne on pitkälti kuntien tehtävä, ainakin rahoittaa. 

Tuo kolmeen jaottelu ei kyllä päde ainakaan omalla kohdallani. Pysäkit ja asemat ovat sopivalla etäisyydellä, hinta vaikuttaa ja kolmas on matkanopeus. Omalla kohdallani nuo kaikki toteutuvat. Ja kun kulkuvälineissä näkyy kosolti muitakin matkustajia, uskon että asiakkaita on kuunneltu ja kehitetty palvelu sen mukaisesti. Niin junissa kuin busseissakin. Ja kun Suomessa on vapaus valita asuinpaikka, on pitkälti itse valittavissa haluaako laadukkaan joukkoliikenteen vai ei. Ja jos haluaa, voi muuttaa vapaasti kaupunkiin.

----------


## Count

> Yleisesti ottaen siirtymä juniin on kyllä hyvä asia. Rautatiet kulkevat keskeltä taajamia ja voivat pysähtyä niissä tarpeen mukaan, kun taas busseilla ei ole muuta vaihtoehtoa kuin pysähtyä moottoritieliittymissä keskellä ei mitään.


Vähän kuten esim. Parkanossa?

----------


## hylje

Markkinaehtoisen liikenteen vahvistuminen on huonoja uutisia siellä, missä markkinoita ei juuri ole. Aika suoraviivaista se on.

Syrjäseuduilla asukastiheydet ja keskuksien koot ovat sitä luokkaa, ettei juuri henkilöautoa isompaa liikennettä kannata ajaa. Ei siellä kannata yrittää kilpailla ylikokoisella ja kiemurtelevalla bussilla, vaan korkeintaan rakennetaan sinne motarin pikavuoropysäkin nurkalle liityntäpysäköintiä.

----------


## vesa.

https://www.kauppalehti.fi/uutiset/v...vasti/gM2diG7H

VR:n kolmen ensimmäisen kvartaalin liikevoitto kolminkertaistui edelliseen vuoteen verrattuna. Kasvua matkustajaliikenteen matkoissa oli 11,3%.

Oikeita ratkaisuja on selvästikin tehty.

----------


## Hartsa

> Mutta nämä varsin monet ilmeisesti eivät ole kuitenkaan enemmistö? Itsekin yleensä ostan matkalippuni kulkuvälineisiin joko samana päivänä tai aikaisintaan edellisenä iltana. Ainakaan enää ei taida olla mitään hölmöjä rajotteita, että aleliput pitäisi hankkia jotain 3 vuorokautta aiemmin (taisi olla Veturin aikaan ennen hintauudistusta), kun säästöliput sai vielä ~10 tuntia ennen lähtöä TampereSeinäjokiTampere.


Minäkin ostan junalipun samana päivänä tai korkeintaan edellisenä päivänä, koska pääsääntöisesti lippuja ei voi peruuttaa.




> Ikävä kehitys, jos junissa pitää taistella istumapaikoista ja varailla päiväkausia etukäteen. Sehän on kuin paluuta köyhään menneisyyteen.
> 
> Monilla on myös pihassa henkilöauto, josta ei tarvitse varata edellisenä päivänä paikkaa, vaan istumapaikka on aina, ja sopivia lähtöminuutteja on vuorokaudessa 1440 kappaletta. Paluu pula-aikoihin ei näitä ihmisiä houkuttele takaisin joukkoliikenteeseen.


Olen samaa mieltä.




> Joukkoliikenne ei pysty olemaan parempi auto kuin auto. Jos jonkun paras ajoneuvo on auto, ajakoon hän autoa.


Joukkoliikenne pystyy olemaan parempi kuin auto. On paljon mukavampi käyttää kannettavaa tietokonetta junassa kuin ajaa pimeää talvimaantietä. Viimeksi kun matkustin bussissa niin katsoin Formula 1 kilpailua tabletilta. Jos tilanne menee siihen että lippuja pitää varata hyvissä ajoin etukäteen eikä peruutusmahdollisuutta ole niin valinta on silloin helposti auto. Lisäksi jos joukkoliikenteen hinta ei ole kohdallaan (autolla kulkeminen on halvempaa) niin valinta on silloinkin auto.

----------


## Minä vain

> Vähän kuten esim. Parkanossa?



Kyseinen rautatie onkin poikkeus, koska se yhtenä harvoista rautateistä on rakennettu autoistumisen alkamisen jälkeen.

----------


## junabongari

Koko ns. "lentokonehinnoittelun" idea on myydä kalliita lippuja niille, jotka haluavat ostaa lipun ennen lähtöä. Aleliput on varattava etukäteen ja hyvissä ajoin.

----------


## PepeB

> Koko ns. "lentokonehinnoittelun" idea on myydä kalliita lippuja niille, jotka haluavat ostaa lipun ennen lähtöä. Aleliput on varattava etukäteen ja hyvissä ajoin.


Kyllä niitä säästölippuja löytyy usein vielä edellisenä päivänäkin. Itse aikataulutan matkat hyvissä ajoin ihan jo kiireen vuoksi, joten hyödyn tästä lipunmyyntijärjestelmästä, enkä näe syytä muuttaa sitä.  :Razz:

----------


## Rattivaunu

Tämä ei ehkä kuulu tänne, vaikka suuri muutos onkin - ja vieläpä kaukoliikenteessä. Mutta, Helsinki - Tampere -reitin aikataulut muuttuvat maaliskuun loppupuolella paljon. Lähtöajat muuttuvat molemmissa päissä rajusti, samoin ajoajat - matka-aika pitenee ihan selvästi nykyisestä.

Tiivistetysti: Helsingistä väliasemilla pysähtyvä IC lähtee jatkossa XX.49 ja on lähes kahta tuntia myöhemmin Tampereella perillä XZ.46. Ajoaika on siis 1:57. Kanta-Hämeen ja Toijalan asemien ohi pyyhältävien IC:iden (ja Pendolinojen) uusi ajoaika tulee olemaan 1:42. Paluusuunnassa on myös vastaavat muutokset, Tampereelta tähän asti minuutilla 07 lähtenyt IC (tai Pendolino) lähteekin jatkossa minuutilla 13. Ajoaika kasvaa samalla 1:56:een. Nopean IC:n (tai Pendolinon) lähtöaika Tampereelta on jatkossa XX.02 ja tuloaika Helsinkiin XY.44 ajoajan ollessa 1:42.

Muutokset johtuvat ratatöiden aiheuttamista nopeusrajoituksista. Tänä talvena pääradan kaukojunat ovat kulkeneet sangen usein aikataulustaan myöhässä juuri useiden tilapäisien nopeusrajoituksien takia. 

Uusia aikatauluja voi käydä katsomassa VR:n matkahausta / verkkokaupasta.

----------


## kuukanko

VR näyttää nyt olevan todella iskussa. Huomisaamun IC klo 9.13 Tampereelta Jyväskylään on loppuunmyyty kaikissa luokissa. Kauppa käy siis loistavasti keskellä viikkoakin.

----------


## kuukanko

VR tahkosi viime vuonna ennätystuloksen, 94 miljoonaa euroa. Kaukoliikenteen muutokset ovat selvästikin onnistuneet. Ylen uutinen

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> VR näyttää nyt olevan todella iskussa. Huomisaamun IC klo 9.13 Tampereelta Jyväskylään on loppuunmyyty kaikissa luokissa. Kauppa käy siis loistavasti keskellä viikkoakin.


Se että junat ovat usein loppuunmyytyjä johtuu siitä että kalustoa on rajoitetusti. 1-kerrosvaunuja ei raaskita laittaa pääradoille koska alempi nopeusrajoitus kuin 2-kerrosvaunuilla. 

t. Rainer

----------


## Compact

> Se että junat ovat usein loppuunmyytyjä johtuu siitä että kalustoa on rajoitetusti. 1-kerrosvaunuja ei raaskita laittaa pääradoille koska alempi nopeusrajoitus kuin 2-kerrosvaunuilla.


Loppuunmyyty juna kulki 7.2.2018  :Smile:

----------

